# Bay Things that make you say Oh S**T



## donf

All real:

Wading chest deep and setting the hook on a solid strike, and up comes a 4 ft wide gut hooked stingray, 6 feet in front of you ( Smith Point )

Wading in the dark, hearing a mullet jump once, twice, and the third jump hits you hard in the side of the face. 
Down you go. ( Sun Oil Cut )

Setting the hook on trout # 10, and getting jerked off your feet by a 8 ft Bull Shark now attached to your stringer.( Black Point Rollover)

Sliding into Fat Rat at sunrise with a party of four, one a wadefishing virgin, shrimp jumping out of the water, big trout gorging themselves, and after the first cast, blowup and hookset, the newbie gets a hook buried in his thumb to the shank. ( Clear Lake Regional Medical Center ).

Smelling gas to discover a ruptured fuel tank and a 40 gallons of raw fuel in the bilge ( Heald Bank ).

There must be more!


----------



## thundertrout

i dont see how there could be any more.i think you got all 
bases covered.


----------



## hoosierplugger

One more.....

Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


----------



## GDO

How about letting your buddy drive your boat because he knows the area. He hits a sand bar and you get thrown to the bow of the boat and crack a rib. We caught fish though :bounce: (SLP)


----------



## GDO

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


He must be a T-Sip...lol


----------



## SwampRat

Going slow under a very low bridge only to hear a thud as an unwelcomed reptile visitor joins the ride...(okay, it was my cousin).
Step onto the big sandbar behind SLP to find a 4' rattler enjoying the sun.
After a great cast into the perfect redfish spot, the beast that's been circling around my legs in murky water turns out to be a stingray.
Did I forget my wallet/license in the truck? (Didn't happen, but could make for a bad day).
SwampRat!


----------



## rf1970

I swear I have only seen it happen on another boat, but seeing the boat going under the drawbridge at Tiki Island with all of his rods still in the rocket launchers.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Jumping out of the truck with rod in hand to go after tarpon rolling in the surf. Your own truck almost runs you over as you get to the water. West of Sea Rim 2006

Wading through a chest deep gut as something grabs you and takes you under the water. You fight the monster, screaming like a little girl. Walk back to the beach without a rod, but a new blue tarp. High Island aprox 2000

Reeling in a tree. High Island 2004

Sinking a flat bottom in the surf, repeatly. had a rope and float tied to it. 1995-1998

Waking up on the beach after camping with an alligator tracks going through camp within feet of you. Eating the lef tover KFC from the nigh before. Gatorhole 2005

Sleeping in a chair when a 12/0 goes off, grab the rod and it starts to drag you into the gulf. Sit down to put more pressure on the fish, and it drags you to the watr before the Mono to power pro knot breaks. Look up to see a shrimp boat going by. High Island 2002


I have a few thousand of oh #$%@#


----------



## Eltruchador

Wading waist deep in some not so clear water and feeling a "hot dagger"
penetrate the side of your foot....then the throbbing pain begins.


----------



## Bruce J

Seeing the oyster reef sticking out an inch above the water's surface one second before the loud crunching sliding sound. Lighthouse Lakes circa 1998.


Boat burns a shoreline so close I could hit him with a fly cast. Port O'Connor probably any weekend but about 2000 for me.

Turning the key to the motor and hearing no sound at all while the sun sets. Watching the sun rise from the boat the next morning after an unplanned overnighter. Port O'Connor 1994.

Running out of gas, twice, on the same day. Port O'Connor 2002.


----------



## CoonBubba

LOL :rotfl: I'm gonna have to print this thread when it's done for future reading entertainment! LMAO!!!!!

I haven't fished long enough to have my own yet. Just my uncle forgetting to put the boat plug in when I was young. It was about 35 degrees out and we were fishing in calf deep water(in the boat). He would run the boat to get the water out then fish again. I swear I couldn't feel my feet until the next morning...but we did catch some huge sheepshead...Bayous near Venice La ...1981.


----------



## berto

wow this is a good one.. keep it going...

Jolly roger i would of killed to see u set the hook on the shrimp boat


----------



## Melon

berto said:


> wow this is a good one.. keep it going...
> 
> Jolly roger i would of killed to see u set the hook on the shrimp boat


That had to be riot!lol


----------



## saltwatersensations

How about hearing the gears strip on the outdrive of your dads newly reworked uninsured boat as the anchored drags and the waves push you into the rocks at the end of the north jetty. 

Calling dad at work to tell him the boat is taking on water as the noise from the fiberglass cracking is getting louder right about when the coast guard boat is in sight.

Pulling home an empty trailer with a wet cell phone and no fishing equip.


----------



## munson

having the throttle cable break at the mouth of Baffin at sunset with a couple of kids on board and a LONG ride back to Loyola Beach.


----------



## Melon

I guess the worst thing ever happened to us is one night we were fishing our railroad lights at seawolf and a boat pulls up within 10 feet or so and chunks his anchor in the front of my buddies boat. Talk about poop hitting the fan....1980's


----------



## kingtender

wow you take the crown man. I dont know if I would have ever seen my dad again. Once me and my dad were coming back from the tequila rigs through freeport and had to drive to sea isle. Well it was about 930 and we were about to come up to the mouth of chocolate when we both said oh ****. Next thing you know our 27 footer with twin is tilted over on its side and were in barely calf deep water. We were starving as we did not plan to run 80 miles offshore that day, and only had less than a quater can of off. I have been through some things that have tested me. The mosquitoes had me on the brink of insanity. The never let up and I wound up laying in the water to get away from them. Also once in Venice Louisiana we got caught in fog in Tiger pass with ripping currents at 800 at night and made it back at 800 in the A.m. A normal hour run was stretched to say the least as we just kept running in circles. We also ran up on the jetty coming out of port eads in venice and are still the luckiest people ever seeing we barely messed up one motor and had no hull damage. Underwater seawall will get you everytime i tell you. Ive got lots of venice horror stories, but some even better fish stroies


----------



## boashna

being tail hooked and taking water in a storm ,because body was not paying attention while retrieving an anchor .



Boat in the water and no sight of tackle box.



Being pulled over by coast guard because it is too fogy ,and catching your limit because it was too fogy and you had the spot to yourself. 



.


----------



## nopotlikin

buddy comes in from the air force for the weekend to fish out of his dads boat and invites me to come along. we leave out of bayou vista and after an hour of trying to find fish a friend calls and said we are tearing them up at slp. so we run all the way there and fish for about an hour when the sky turns black i tell the old man we better go. so we load up and give the ol vmax everything shes got.when we turn the corner into the intercoastal we see two barges pulled off to the side waiting it out and about that time it starts to rain so hard you cant see the front of the boat and you have to beach the boat and sit in the rain and wait for two hours until it slacks off and when you find go to call home and let them know that you are ok you find out that no of the cell phones on board were waterproof.

fishing bolivar pocket standing on the 2nd sandbar watching some guy swim past you to the 3rd sandbar and start catching fish and about the time you think about going out there he comes slowly paddlin back towards the beach pale as a ghost. when you ask him if he is alright he shows how his topwater decided to go into his thumb from the bottom and the barb doesnt quite makes it out of the top between the thumb and nail.
p.s it was at about 10 am during spring break and i couldn't imagine the ferr wait.


----------



## BradP

Driving the boat from Galveston to Matagorda and in Bay City realizing that the keys to the boat are at the house in Galveston.....


----------



## Mark454

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


Now thats funny!!


----------



## waterspout

Melon said:


> I guess the worst thing ever happened to us is one night we were fishing our railroad lights at seawolf and a boat pulls up within 10 feet or so and chunks his anchor in the front of my buddies boat. Talk about poop hitting the fan....1980's


Bwaaahahahahaahaa,,, you have no room to talk, you or Dux!

Hows about, fishing a pipe with a good discharge,hammering the reds! All of the sudden the boat starts to go away from the pipe fast. weird,,,, when all the sudden I hear waves hitting the shore line a hundred yards away. the boat spins hard and the anchor rope hits the prop before I can get it in with a Five foot swell coming very fast right at me. All I had time to do was warn the Ex and hold on myself! Dang ships! they should give better warnings. LOL Hey, my bote will not sink, it will fill up to the top of the side so that the ice chest float out but the dang thing will not sink! talk about a Oh ship wreck day!


----------



## fishdoc1

Wade fishing SLP catching fish and turn around to see the boat sunk. 3 weeks ago.


----------



## redfish494

*Shark!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Throwing 12' cast net while wading near the light house at Biloxi catching mullet on every cast. Am putting my fish in onion sack that I have attached to my body. Make a silver dollor cast and feel mullet kicking in net, feel something tuging at my fish sack, turn and look over my shoulder and see a 10" fin sticking out of the water. Turned out to be a porpoise.


----------



## donf

I got more:
Wading along a clear shoreline and walking into a nursery ground of 200 platter size stingrays. Get up on the shore to get around them and almost stepping on a 6 ft rattlesnake. Back to the boat to regroup. 9 ( POC )

Running into Pringle on a crowded Sat Am, buddy driving, people everywhere, and beaching the boat bone dry on the sandbar. " Its a hard right Gomer" ( POC )

Crossing the ship channel at dark, buddys boat, and engine shuts down in the middle. 3 ships 3 barges and 2 paddles. Out of gas.

Watching a new boat owner fish Todds Dump on a Saturday. Ship runs down the channel, he does not pull the hook and move away, all the water leaves the bay, boat goes hard aground, and the 6 ft wave breaks over his bow.


----------



## Hard Head

Fishing with a close friend who's deaf (Silabyss) in Bastrop Bay, the weather is windy and Cold. I am standing on the bow of Mike's Carolina Skiff casting towards a oyster bed. Mike makes a side armed cast from the center console that hooks me in my good elbow with a 1/4 oz lead head, right in the funnt bone and is jerking like mad. I am screaming at him to no avail because he can't hear. I finally jump off the bow and kick him square in the butt to get his attention. He turns around with fire in his eyes till he see's the hook embedded in my elbow. After finally getting the hook removed, he can't apologize enough. lol That was the end of that trip since my elbow was on fire and couldn't cast anymore. I still give him hell to this day! lol Harbormaster was in his boat next to us and witnessed the whole thing. 



Offshore many years ago in a big Mako with twin Mercs on back. We are about 35 miles out and the steering cable broke. Now how do you steer back? We got the mop and duct taped the two engines to the handle and tiller steered for 35 miles. Not much fun but we made it.


----------



## Soapeddler

Bruce J said:


> Seeing the oyster reef sticking out an inch above the water's surface one second before the loud crunching sliding sound. Lighthouse Lakes circa 1998.


Ditto that, only it was St Charles Bay, and the oyster was 1/4" out of the water, and I didn't see it till after the crunch. 2007


----------



## retrospeck

*Made me say it.*

Boat stops suddenly after taking off to intercept a flock of diving birds. Chain wrapped around prop after forgetting to weigh anchor.


----------



## Davo

Just got to my spot and started my wade, catching fish and here comes the potlickers.They cut me off and screw up the whole area.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

fishdoc1 said:


> Wade fishing SLP catching fish and turn around to see the boat sunk. 3 weeks ago.


I was wondering when you were going to write something. I wish I could have taken a picture of it while I was there.


----------



## CoonBubba

saltwatersensations said:


> How about hearing the gears strip on the outdrive of your dads newly reworked uninsured boat as the anchored drags and the waves push you into the rocks at the end of the north jetty.
> 
> Calling dad at work to tell him the boat is taking on water as the noise from the fiberglass cracking is getting louder right about when the coast guard boat is in sight.
> 
> Pulling home an empty trailer with a wet cell phone and no fishing equip.


OUCH!!! And to see that you lived to tell about it. LOL


----------



## Piledriver

Heading offshore in July, 12 miles out detecting a hint of something hot in the air, followed by 3 seconds of a warning buzzer. Poof! "Well S%$&! I new I shouldn't have been looking at those new motors! (passing mitchell's reef, 2006)


----------



## Coastalsunshine

Jolly Roger said:


> Wading through a chest deep gut as something grabs you and takes you under the water. You fight the monster, screaming like a little girl. Walk back to the beach without a rod, but a new blue tarp. High Island aprox 2000
> 
> Thanks for making me spit coffee on my monitor!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hard Head

A few years back on a nice early July morning, I made the drive from Angleton to POC to meet up with Capt. Red for a pre-fish to the CULA ROJA Tourney. As usual, I was late and Red was twitching, ready to get in the water. I met him, loaded my gear and off we went to Boggy on the West Shoreline of Matagorda West Bay. The Parker was in fine form and once Red hit the throttles, I was pushed back several steps due to the great power of the Yamaha. We exited the little jetties and made a sharp left turn and followed the West Shoreline for a few miles. Red chops the throttles and we bail out on the Boggy flats with top waters at the ready. Not much happening with the top waters so we switch to soft plastics. I had the old stand by Firetiger and I don't recall what Red had, but after 2 straight Trout, Red looks over and said I was cheating using the Firetiger. So into his magic bag of tricks he goes and pulls out a similiar bait, but it was scented. Needless to say, Red caught 5 to my 1 over the next 1/2 hour. 

A bit later, this Explorer sails by us to the East with this HUGE guy driving and a Mini Him riding shot-gun. They anchor up about a 1/4 North of us and bail out for a wade. Well, it was obvious who it was in the boat after the mini tidal wave rolled past Red and I as the HUGE Driver jumped from the Boat. You guessed it, Trouthunter! LMAO After the mini tidal surge passed, Red and I were in a few nice Trout and just chatting and having a Great time as usual. We noticed a Shrimp Boat was out of the Channel and had run aground on the flats! WELL, Trouthunter was wearing this RED T-shirt and the Shrimp boat Captain mistook him for the channel bouy and ran aground. Red and I both knew right away what had happened and was crying from laughter. A few minutes later, the Shrimp boat was free of the sand bar and back in the channel after giving Trouthunter a few 1 finger salutes.

Back to our fishing, Red and I were in a few small male trout when all of the sudden we hear a big splash! I look up and see Martin had waded to the Explorer to do whatever, went to step back into the water, tripped on a cleat and fell into the bay causing a Sunami that would have wiped out Tokyo! Red is screaming at me to get back into the Parker at the top of his lungs, but I was too far away and couldn't reach the boat before the MEGA Wave hit me. The back wash of the wave pulled me away from Red and the Boat, washing me out into the Bay. I Tried desperatly to out swim the tow, but it was too great and pulled me farther away. All I could do was TRY to swim, but being one armed, as Martin stated before, all I could do was swim in circles. Red frantically pulled up the anchor and rushed to my rescue in his boat before I was washed too far out. He extended a hand and helped me aboard to safety only to hear several choice 4 letter words streaming from my mouth, asking what had just happened? Red explained that Martin had fallen from his boat and the wave was greater than any he'd witnessed during past hurricanes. lol 

Red decides to call it a day, so off we go to rinse off the Parker and grab some lunch. Trouthunter and crew are not seen nor heard from again for several days. I think his pride was injured! lol Red and I enjoyed a wonderful lunch, then off I went to prepare for the tournament the following day. 

The Moral of this story is to stay at least 5 nautical miles away from Martin when he's wading. The RED Shirt was observed by local Captains as a Marker Bouy, and IF he happens to fall out of the boat, lives are in Danger! lmfao! Then there's poor Sterling (Martin's son) who has to live with this dellima every day.


----------



## BertS

Hard Head said:


> A few years back on a nice early July morning, I made the drive from Angleton to POC to meet up with Capt. Red for a pre-fish to the CULA ROJA Tourney. As usual, I was late and Red was twitching, ready to get in the water. I met him, loaded my gear and off we went to Boggy on the West Shoreline of Matagorda West Bay. The Parker was in fine form and once Red hit the throttles, I was pushed back several steps due to the great power of the Yamaha. We exited the little jetties and made a sharp left turn and followed the West Shoreline for a few miles. Red chops the throttles and we bail out on the Boggy flats with top waters at the ready. Not much happening with the top waters so we switch to soft plastics. I had the old stand by Firetiger and I don't recall what Red had, but after 2 straight Trout, Red looks over and said I was cheating using the Firetiger. So into his magic bag of tricks he goes and pulls out a similiar bait, but it was scented. Needless to say, Red caught 5 to my 1 over the next 1/2 hour.
> 
> A bit later, this Explorer sails by us to the East with this HUGE guy driving and a Mini Him riding shot-gun. They anchor up about a 1/4 North of us and bail out for a wade. Well, it was obvious who it was in the boat after the mini tidal wave rolled past Red and I as the HUGE Driver jumped from the Boat. You guessed it, Trouthunter! LMAO After the mini tidal surge passed, Red and I were in a few nice Trout and just chatting and having a Great time as usual. We noticed a Shrimp Boat was out of the Channel and had run aground on the flats! WELL, Trouthunter was wearing this RED T-shirt and the Shrimp boat Captain mistook him for the channel bouy and ran aground. Red and I both knew right away what had happened and was crying from laughter. A few minutes later, the Shrimp boat was free of the sand bar and back in the channel after giving Trouthunter a few 1 finger salutes.
> 
> Back to our fishing, Red and I were in a few small male trout when all of the sudden we hear a big splash! I look up and see Martin had waded to the Explorer to do whatever, went to step back into the water, tripped on a cleat and fell into the bay causing a Sunami that would have wiped out Tokyo! Red is screaming at me to get back into the Parker at the top of his lungs, but I was too far away and couldn't reach the boat before the MEGA Wave hit me. The back wash of the wave pulled me away from Red and the Boat, washing me out into the Bay. I Tried desperatly to out swim the tow, but it was too great and pulled me farther away. All I could do was TRY to swim, but being one armed, as Martin stated before, all I could do was swim in circles. Red frantically pulled up the anchor and rushed to my rescue in his boat before I was washed too far out. He extended a hand and helped me aboard to safety only to hear several choice 4 letter words streaming from my mouth, asking what had just happened? Red explained that Martin had fallen from his boat and the wave was greater than any he'd witnessed during past hurricanes. lol
> 
> Red decides to call it a day, so off we go to rinse off the Parker and grab some lunch. Trouthunter and crew are not seen nor heard from again for several days. I think his pride was injured! lol Red and I enjoyed a wonderful lunch, then off I went to prepare for the tournament the following day.
> 
> The Moral of this story is to stay at least 5 nautical miles away from Martin when he's wading. The RED Shirt was observed by local Captains as a Marker Bouy, and IF he happens to fall out of the boat, lives are in Danger! lmfao! Then there's poor Sterling (Martin's son) who has to live with this dellima every day.


"right click save as"

LMAO!!!

love hearing the story of the bouy.....


----------



## bogan

My Father in law buys me and his son a guided trip on lake fork for a Xmas present one year. We are very excited and meet the guide at the dock. He has a pretty new ranger with 225 Johnson on the back. We start out fishing close to the marina, and then the guide says alright, we need to make a 15 minute run to the next spot. We sit down, and the guide (probably 60 years old) puts on some huge bottle cap glasses and tells us to put on our lifejackets. We spent the next 15 minutes dodging stumps (2 foot diameter) by mere inches at roughly 60mph. Needless to say I was puckered a few times.


----------



## twinfish

Two stories, both at the dike. fishing the rocks for flounder, get hooked on a rock and don't want to lose my gear. I give a few pulls and wiggles but it won't wriggle free, so I try to unhook it with my foot and my rock takes off. Stingray! The next one my brother should tell because he had the best view. We were fishing in early spring at moses flood gate for flounder and decide to hit the pier at Dollar Point I don't want to take off my waders and don't want to get his truck wet so I ride in the back. Well Bro takes off pretty fast and the next thing he sees in the rearview mirror is me barrel rolling on the concrete as driving to the next spot. He thought I was hurt because evidently it looked pretty bad, he slammed on the brakes and runs to see if I was o.k., I was just LMAO


----------



## Poon Chaser

Power wading and ending up 1/2 mile away from your boat and having to yell, scream and wave your arms around like a mad man to get your buds to pick you up. Only to have them ignore you and continue to fish 10' from the boat...

Captain D... GET THA BOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowed up

Running Across From Charliws Towards Pringle In Fog So Thick You Couldnt See The Bow Of The Boat. Was In Aluminum Flat Bottom Becuase Other Boat Was Being Worked On. Got Cut Off By An Oyster Boat Appearing From The Fog. Was Turned Around, Did Not Have Compass, Couldnt See The Sun For All The Fog. Ended Up Beaching The Boat Back At Dewberry-180 From Where We Were Headed- But Didnt Know Where We Were Until The Fog Finally Started To Clear About 10 O'clock.


----------



## ol billy

BradP said:


> Driving the boat from Galveston to Matagorda and in Bay City realizing that the keys to the boat are at the house in Galveston.....


I did this a month ago. Had live bait, ice, everything in the boat and it was in the water before I realized the keys were 30 miles north of that ramp.

I keep a "list" now and check it every time.


----------



## grassman

Telling your fishing buddy you dont need the pliars to unhook a hard head that swallowed your hook. Five minutes later your laying on the of the boat with cold sweats and a barb in your hand.


----------



## kcross

I dont know if these qualifyWade fishing near cold pass one early spring right at day break with a friend. One second I was in shin deep water the next holding on to a ledge being amazed of how cold the water was and how fast waders fill up.

Going to the surf with same friend. "I dont know it looks kinda rough". "Wimp". "OK lets go". "Watch out here comes a big one". My glasses are gone (not good really bad eyesight) my bait bucket has ripped the button off my jeans and I am now face down in the sand as the big wave pushes me further into the Galveston beach sand.

Fishing Yegua Creek in the Spring white bass run also with said friend and another rookie. Rookie finds a nice looking spot but the bank is slippery and rookie has a new nickname. Hey "Creek Boy" you throw your lure in the water not your body. Hey "Creek Boy" since your already wet can you get my road runner out of that tree limb.


----------



## stelvis

*I remember...*

... the sound of the trailer being dragged along the pavement and seeing the axle and both wheels roll past in the left lane: Borrowed Dad's Boat for the first time, hit monster pothole : Circa 1971 San Luis Pass


----------



## capn

There's a heck of a list.

Low tide power slides at gou hole - or swinging wide on a channel and having to get out in hip deep mud to push off while a big gator is watching you from about 30 feet away. (uh, pretty much every year)

Or how bout heading thru a blind curve in the marsh headed to a back lake, seeing a boat coming the opposite way, hearing a loud sound, then the next thing I know I'm regaining consciousness at the bottom of the bayou. (Wallisville marsh, 3 years back)

Getting stuck between two pilings in flood waters and realizing they were both full of wasps, falling out of the boat, not being able to get out of the current to grab a tree for 2-300 yards, then coughing up water for a half hour. (Wallisville marsh, 3.5 years back)

Overloading a boat with decoys in bad weather, and finding a set of honest 4 footers. First one over the bow was cause for concern. Second one over the bow was bad and stuff is floating. Third one and we're swamped. Took over an hour to bail the boat out using blind bags. (Rockport, 2.5 years ago)

Taking the girlfriend out in the boat to impress her with your fishing prowess - and forgetting the boat keys at the house. (G-bay many moons ago).

2am coming down 35 between Tivoli and Rockport, travelling alone and nothing around for miles. Baling wire wraps the trailer axle and shreds a tire and rim by the time I could regain control and get stopped. Axle was almost on the ground, one jack got it up but no way to reset jack to a lower jackpoint and I haven't seen a car in the more than half hour I've been working to lend another jack. Using my hammer as a jackstand was more than a little dicey, but it worked.

Gator hunting, and realizing the gator on the line is bigger than the boat we're in - and the wind is blowing us over top of the gator, which promptly surfaces underneat the boat. Fun ride trying not to get thrown out of the boat. OK, that one's not bayfishing.

I could go on and on...


----------



## 12lbtest

Cold February morning at ANWR water looks like chocolate milk and is way to fresh. I knew I should not have been there but I drove a long way and figured what the hey. About an hour into the wade and not a single bump, not another person in site except my partner who waded the other direction and is now an easy 1/2 mile away. Another check of water clarity and I can't even see my hand 6" under water. Beginning my wade back to the truck I got that feeling I wasn't alone. About 1' in front of me the biggest swirl I have ever seen occurs and out pops a gator tail. My heart definetly skipped a beat on that one. Luckily I could see his wake and waded the other direction to the shoreline beating my rod on the water in front of me to scare off any others that might have been lurking. 

Second was watching my wedding ring fall off my finger after releasing a trout over a 6-7' deep reef.

12lb


----------



## CaseyS

*Stories*

Have a friend who I wont fish on the same boat with but does some way stupid Oh S*** things.

Finishing up a day of whacking some trout in the Upper Laguna and are back at the Bird Island boat launch when AJ throws a beer to a guide he knows in the boat next to him and the beer lands a little short. AJ dives in waders and all to rescue the beer. Water is about 65 degrees. March 06

Racing Shallowsports down the ICW between Seadrift and POC when the guy in the other boat AJ walks out behind the steering wheel (nobody else on board to take over) to mix a Tanguray/tonic from the front cooler going about 35 mph. He told me when we got to the Fishing Center "She knows where to go" 
Summer 02

Linda's Bait Camp in Saergent Summer of 00 hanging out when this very large beluptuos girl named Tameka or Shameka wants to go for a boat ride and who steps up, AJ. So they are getting in the boat when he tells her, I GOT 4 LIFEJACKETS fo yo ***** and proceeds to strap her in and they cruise down Caney Creek and back to the dock. You aint never seen something so funny.

Wasnt on this trip but my best friend was and it made me say OH S*** hearing the story. Summer 00 Cruising into Freeport Harbor Yacht club while a fancy wedding ceremony on a large boat is going on and as they are passing by AJ yells "Hey you Need a Best Man"

His stories are even worse hunting, golfing, or gambling.
If you are ever tubing or fishing the Colorado River between Columbus and Matagorda and see somebody driving a nosided red, white, and blue SS. And he is nude, its just AJ being AJ. You'll either say Oh S*** or ***.


----------



## krusty0001

Trying to beat the storm- Lightning strike(s) 50yds from the boat while running the Lydia Ann channel from Port Aransas to Conn Brown. My wife said she felt a tingle while holding the T-top. If we weren't only 1mile from dock, and running 35mph, I would have run it aground to get out of the storm. It was that scary. 5 weeks ago.


----------



## AimlessRolling

*More where that came from....*

Smelling smoke coming from the engine compartment of your newly rebuilt I/O. Opening hatch to see flames and black smoke pouring out. Shutting down engine due to fire in the middle of a crowded channel. Spraying fire extinguisher all over new engine work, bilge paint, battery switches, dual gell cells, and bulge pump. Finding the battery lead to the starter had been pinched by mechanic during install. (Pensacola 1990)

Trolling in a channel only to have an idiot (who I actually worked with at that time) swerve behind your boat and pick up BOTH your lines and never realize it. I later got even and he never saw it comming. (Pensacola 1992)

In clear water, watching a dolphin swim up behind your hooked fish and nail it as he gets free at the boat. Watching your non-boating, non-fishing, just happened to be joy riding mother, who thought the dolphin was a shark, scream as you grab a dive mask and jump in the water to check out the dolphin. She never went back out on the water with me. (Pensacola 1990)

Finding the almost new Volvo duo-props on your less than 20 hour brand new engine, crushed by the idiot driving the marina bull when he punched the rear of your boat into a building girder when he put it in the rack. Dealing with the ********* that runs the marina after he tells you your contract with them explicitly releases them from any and all liability - and he isn't going to pay for the damage. (Pensacola 1993)

Heading to a pier to pick up a close friend and his daughter (from out of town) for her first offshore trip and wrapping a stainless steel sailboat cable around your lower unit and shredding a pair of duo-props. Having to tell your friend the trip is off. Having to idle the boat several miles back home with out of balance, severely damaged props. (Pensacola 1993)

Going out a channel through in 8 ft seas to answer a distress call from a nearby boat that had lost power and seeing a REALLY BIG wave come over the bow of your boat. Having your close friend try to take the wheel from you as the water enters and begins to drain from the boat. He never went back out with me again, either, which was good since he never paid for gas anyway.

Foul hooking a sea turtle and fighting it for a very long time before figuring out what it was. (North Carolina Outter Banks 2000)

Foul hooking a porpose while fishing from a pier. (St. Petersburg fishing pier Tampa FL)

Owning a large boat, no trailer, and then moving 1000 miles away and selling the boat for 20K less than you have in it. Reeling from the heavy loss and deciding to get out of saltwater fishing due to cost (making two bad decisions). Getting married and not being able to afford a boat. Finally decide on the perfect boat and get the wife to agree (took 7 years) and buy the boat. Loose your job the next month due to ineptness of very young plant manager making bad decisions and following them with more bad decisions. (He killed the capital budget to make him look good in the short term - and let all the projects folks go). Having to go get the boat from the rigger and explain you are moving to Texas, AMF. Starting to learn saltwater fishing all over again in a new area. (a good thing). (Tampa FL & Kemah TX 2005)

Going GATOR hunting with my brothers brother in law in the middle of the night in the Atchafalaya basin and letting your wife hold the shotgun. Flying through the bayous with no headlight and one really crazy coona$$ driving the boat. Picking various bugs out of your teeth for the duration of the trip. Having 10 lb fish leap from the water into the air as the boat passes and hearing it NAIL the driver in the face, knocking him over and darn near out of the boat. (Atchafalaya Basin, the weekend after Hurricane Rita)

http://www.fws.gov/contaminants/Documents/ACBSRAFinalReport2005.pdf 
(see pg. 42 if you don't believe me about the jumping carp)

Trying to navigate shallow bays without cartography chip (wife, first mate, can't read the maps and won't drive the boat). Getting a cartography chip (had to wait for fathers day) and learning THOSE DARN THINGS ARE ACCURATE and those lines mean business. (West Galveston Bay 2006)

And the most painful... Catching major air while riding a jet-ski in the surf off Pensacola beach, getting plenty of hang time as you spiral straight upward, and then looking down to see the largest school of jellyfish you have ever seen being directly in your splash zone. Trying not to squeal like a little girl in front of all those folks you were trying to impress as you head back to the beach covered in jellies. Trying to grind all the jelly material off in the sand, from your head, neck, arms, chest, back, groin, legs, and toes as you still try to maintain the image of cool.


----------



## TUORT

Wading at the dike was pretty cold so had waders on looking up to see big ship going by in the ship channel. I was going about my fishing and yes you guessed it 5 ft. wave coming my way!!!!!!!!!!!! "OH #%##" Turned around to try and out run it? wrong! drop fishing pole by now I`m sitting on the bottom holding my breath trying to peel these 200# waders off my feet and legs. So after a couple trys (coming up for air!) got them off. I then looked for fishing pole draging my feet around with no luck! went home.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

around 1995

running mid 40's in my alweld toward oyster lake , along west matty in the ICW after a barge passed. A bridge timber bobbed up about 10 feet in front of me and launched me like James Bond in a Glastron into the salt grass. cracked 3 ribs on the binnacle and bent a ss prop ear over like a taco.


----------



## General CoolBro

This thread has produced some deep down belly laughs. Great stuff.

Adding:

Fishing in the boat with fellow 2cooler one recent evening in an effort to escape to the wind. We were nestled in a cut fishing a reed line along the bank in about 2 foot of water. The intercoastal is about 200 yards away with normal barge traffic passing through. Partner gets hung on the reeds and I get him over there with the trolling motor to help unhook his lure. He is laying down and has the lure in hand attempting to remove it from the vegetation. He starts stretching longer and longer as I notice the reeds getting really tight. He starts talking to his lure "Hey, come back here." The trolling motor is on and I look down to verify I am not on it. He is laying on one of my switches - "Dude your laying on the button." LOL! The wind had started to lay about 30 minutes prior and as he stood up with his prize lure we heard a "whoosh" sound. He said "Did, the wind pick up again." As I looked back I said, "Nope, hang on, that barge must have been loaded heavy cause out water is about to be gone." On the trolling motor wide open we made it about a foot before it hit ground. "Oh, $h&$!" Here it comes back - surfs up dude! We rode the wave back into the cut.

At the boat ramp one evening I had launched the boat and was real nervous about the kids swimming so close to the ramp. I had asked them to move from the ramp before I started the motor and they swam away, but stayed in the water. Tied the boat up to the dock and went back to the truck to pull out. Put it in gear, yanked the parking brake lever and started forward. As I looked back in the side mirror I saw two hands on each guide post and flatened faces ripping through the water. They thought they would go for a little ride. I hit the brakes and jumped out of the truck as they were letting go. They were walking on water as I was giving them a serious verbal lashing. A guy sitting at a picnic table near the ramp said "They ain't my kids, but I will jump in there and spank them for you if you want."....LOL!

Sam Rayburn - partner and I fishing a tournament. We hear a loud BANG that was followed by an outboard screaming 10,000 RPMS which lasted for about two minutes. Told partner we had beteer go check that out. As we were able to clearly see the boat (smoke coming from it) the motor shuts down. A 10 foot long 6" in diameter limb is broken from a near by tree and now hanging down in the water. This was a big tree and that limb was hanging out horizontal two foot off of the water line. Idling closer my partner gets up on the front of our boat and all we see is two legs hanging over the side of a 17' Jon Boat. The 3rd time my partner asks him if he is alright all we hear is a deep moan. That is when I notice the steering wheel is broke in half and the throttle bent over 90 degrees. As I stand up and cringe at the thought of what might be in the bottom of the boat I see he has a nice new layer of "beer can" carpet. Hundreds of cans smashed in the bottom of the boat and it had a unique smell. As the long haired fella sat up he asked what he hit. "Dude you hit that tree right there!" He then asked, "Is this the graveyard?", uuuuh don't know about that, but you almost made it to one. He slurred around and then picked up his trolling motor that had ripped off the front of the boat and said "Awwww man, that is pretty uncool right there, I think I can fix it though......need another beer." LOL! My partner fell down in the seat laughing. After checking on him several times, he told us he was OK and was going to work on his trolling motor.......good luck bro.

GCB


----------



## Profish00

your buddy chunks a hard head and sticks you in the arm, f (slp) we were 16


----------



## capn

Ah, forgot a funny one. Loading the boat on the trailer myself by the bow rope in heavy winds pushing away from the ramp, boat catches wind and yanks the rope out of my hand. Boat floating fast and at the end of the bulkhead, so I do what any prideful fisherman that doesn't want to have to ask someone else to go chase down his boat for him would have done - took a flying leap.

About the time I realized that only one leg was going to make it in the boat with the other leg (and what's in between em) hung out to dry, I thought "Oh $...." 

My ego was bruised, and so was I.


----------



## goatchze

Running through the bay in fog so thick you couldn't see the front of a 17' bay boat (couldn't really even see the other people on the boat with you). Hit unexpected sandbard and decide it's wisest to just wait the fog out right there.

Only to hear an outoboard at near WOT...getting louder and louder.


----------



## Tiny

last year, galveston bay, while foshing with my son, I got stuck with a hardhead in the palm of my hand. I was so TO'd about catching all the HHs so I cut the belly out of this one, put it on my sons pole and less than two minutes in the water - 5 ft blacktip!!

fishing near redfish reef, on the point where wave action from big ships is not bad, yeah not bad till you have one coming from each direction that is!! the 500 gph bilge pump, pumped for about 1-1/2 hours!!


----------



## HonkyFin

Slp boat ramp , 2001 , I backed the trailer down the ramp, while waiting for my friend to load the boat (drive on Trailer) I tended to the beer cooler and was readjusting the radio station,, felt the boat load and proceeded up the ramp and once I was stopped, got out to tie down everything and realized some moron loaded his boat onto my trailer !!
When I got out and realized what was up, about the same time the strange boat owner realized what he had done , I say *** ??!?!? and he says "AWW Shiitte" !!!
Apparently I owned the exact same type of truck that he has. So be carefull out there cuz Homer Simpson is driving Ned Flanders Boat !!

DOLT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wellconnected

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


LMAO!!!!!!! **** that is a good one!


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


Folks.........now that is 2funny!!!

I got one kinda similar.....
I had an old 18' no sides ShallowSport.....stopped in Goliad to fuel up the truck and boat, and my buddy (very gracious) said he would pay/pump the fuel into the boat while I used the "facilities".
Anyway, about 15 minutes later when I got back he said, "Man, this boat has a big fuel tank". I looked over and he had put almost 90 gallons of gas into a 40 gallon tank.
Little did I know that my fuel tank was cracked, and all that gas and money went into the hull!
When we pulled out of the station, onto the highway, we had a steady stream of gas running out of both of the "plug' holes!
Lawdy....if someone would have struck a match or a cigarette, we would have gone up in flames! (Gas was leaking out all the way to Rockport!)


----------



## parkerb

*On my way*

My buddy and I drove two hours, left at 4 AM, just to hear the classic line " I thought you grabbed all of the rods." Good thing they sell beer at 7 AM.


----------



## wellconnected

Staying the night at my uncles fishing cabin when the worst storm I have ever seen hits us (1am) only to wake up to find all the boats SUNK. - baffin bay

Wading behind my cousin not paying attention. Feeling the 1/4 ounce johnson weedless spoon completely bury itself in my tricep. - Shamrock Cove/Spohn Hospital

Going up a crash channel at 35mph looking down at the bottom of the boat trying to find something only to feel the boat come to a dead stop on a dog leg in the channel. Oh **** where is the dog as he swims over 15 ft from the boat wondering what the hell just happened. - Shamrock Cove

I could probably go on and on.......


----------



## wahoosdare

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


I've had this same situation happen while going into the store to pay and grab ice.
I came back out of the store and by green horn buddy tells me that the tank must be full at 12 gallons of 100 gallon tank,because the pump keeps kicking off
upon overspilling. I then informed him he was filling the rod holder. And instead of an early start to offshore,he was now fixing to do a massive cleanup.
22' walkaround cuddy.Oh the smell!!!!


----------



## jimk

I wish I could shorten this some...but this is one of my most embarrassing moments:

In my youth, me and my buddies were invited to go deep sea fishing by another buddy...the boat was owned by his employer. We were all landlubbers and none of us knew anything about a boat, but we were told that it was a "big, nice" boat and we imagined something really big and comfortable. It got bigger the more we talked and we were really pumped.

We got to Port Aransas...and our boat was in a warehouse...trailered and all of 22' long, made of metal with two 40 hp Gale outboards. Our "captain" said we had to check for leaks before taking it out...so we put it in the water for a bit while he worked on starting the motors. When they finally started, he turned on the bilge pump and a solid stream of water gushed out. We loaded the boat and pulled out to check for leaks and it seemed like water was leaking everywhere...no problem, we let it drain and "fixed" the leaks with metal screws.

Having "fixed" the leaks, we put it back in and took off...wind warnings were out and as we exited the jetties, we were met by huge waves that we were looking up at...and then we were on top looking down...and then back down looking up...you get the picture. No dummies here, we took a quick vote and turned around and headed back...our captain ran too close to the stern of another boat trolling and we ran through their lines cutting them off...they used their hands to tell us they didn't like it.

About halfway back through the jetties, both motors conked and someone had the good sense to rope a buoy so we wouldn't crash into the rocks...the bilge pump was pumping lots of water out. Somehow, we got both motors re-started and listed back in. On the way to the ramp, our captain ran too close to a long fishing pier and hit every fishing line...you could tell for sure that the folks running on the pier weren't friendly at all. We went as fast as we could to the ramp, hoping that some of the pier fishermen wouldn't catch us there....got the boat out, and left a water trail all the way back to the warehouse.

We did have a quiet trip back to SA, though.

If I could find the warehouse, I'll bet that boat is still there!!


----------



## Bueno Suerte

Feeling a itch on your side (no shirt) while wading, scratch it a little while waiting for the flounder to eat that mud minnow. Hook the flounder, notice the itch is now the burn of a mon-o-war stuck between your rod holder and side.


----------



## haparks

*im sorry but thats funny*

i could see how that could happen i about fell outa my chair



hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

Leting your ignorant cousin drive the boat in the surf as he floods the engine you drift under the fishing pier hit rocks lose you poling pole, and his friend spot was standing on the poling pole he went into the drink and got all cut up from the rocks! 

Watching a 42 foot offshore boat come into the matagorda surf wide open and have them hit the bar and completely stop and the boat turns into the waves and is almost pushed over backwards before the guys get it off! 


Pulling your boat out of the barn but forgot to put the door up higher and the door takes your t-top and its sitting all the way back right before we are getting ready to go fishing!!


----------



## kempker1199

Dang thats funny.....seems like a fun trip everytime yall go fishing



CaseyS said:


> Have a friend who I wont fish on the same boat with but does some way stupid Oh S*** things.
> 
> Finishing up a day of whacking some trout in the Upper Laguna and are back at the Bird Island boat launch when AJ throws a beer to a guide he knows in the boat next to him and the beer lands a little short. AJ dives in waders and all to rescue the beer. Water is about 65 degrees. March 06
> 
> Racing Shallowsports down the ICW between Seadrift and POC when the guy in the other boat AJ walks out behind the steering wheel (nobody else on board to take over) to mix a Tanguray/tonic from the front cooler going about 35 mph. He told me when we got to the Fishing Center "She knows where to go"
> Summer 02
> 
> Linda's Bait Camp in Saergent Summer of 00 hanging out when this very large beluptuos girl named Tameka or Shameka wants to go for a boat ride and who steps up, AJ. So they are getting in the boat when he tells her, I GOT 4 LIFEJACKETS fo yo ***** and proceeds to strap her in and they cruise down Caney Creek and back to the dock. You aint never seen something so funny.
> 
> Wasnt on this trip but my best friend was and it made me say OH S*** hearing the story. Summer 00 Cruising into Freeport Harbor Yacht club while a fancy wedding ceremony on a large boat is going on and as they are passing by AJ yells "Hey you Need a Best Man"
> 
> His stories are even worse hunting, golfing, or gambling.
> If you are ever tubing or fishing the Colorado River between Columbus and Matagorda and see somebody driving a nosided red, white, and blue SS. And he is nude, its just AJ being AJ. You'll either say Oh S*** or ***.


----------



## Melon

Never fish the same end of the boat with a *blind man. *


----------



## mudhog

walk in to the station to pay for gas while your buddy fills it up lady says 20 dollars of diesel. I said no 20 dollars of gas. lady says no you got diesel. 

20 miles offshore and you here sloshing sound coming from under floor, hit the bilge pump and gas is being pumped out in a 3/4" stream, 90 gal tank is full but leaking fast, to scared to turn pump off so had partner dump 5 gal buckets of water in hatch to keep bigle pump under water/gas all the way back to dock.

went as a guest on a 47' offshore overnight trip with people I barely knew, running low on fuel after zig zagging all over the ocean captain ask "do you know how to get back because I don't have any ideal where I am" All I could do is say head north we will hit land some time I hope.
Buddy dropped my new rod/reel overboard while tied up to a rig I put my dive gear on to try to find it and current is so bad it starts dragging me off, I yell at buddy to come get me he yells back I never drove a boat and ain't got the foggest ideal to even start it.


----------



## austinag

*O Sh*ts*

Backing the c.c. boat into the garage one night totally convinced you have done it before only to realize when you hear that sound it was the lake boat that fits in the garage.

2nd one. Jan 2nd, 06 I think it was, unbelievable fog at Charlie's and down the ICW headed towards SAB. Finally make it to the Seadrift turn and **** near got run over by a crabber. He's screaming "Fer Seeedriffft?" he has no GPS and we point that way, green and red markers. Off he goes and grounds it, runs back to us and again, "Fer Seeedrifft?" Point again and say we better get out of here. He grounds again, turns around and starts running in circles getting closer and closer to us in the fog. Just knew he would pop out at any moment and run right over us.

"Fer Seeedrifft?" Laughed for awhile on that one.....


----------



## CaseyS

kempker1199 said:


> Dang thats funny.....seems like a fun trip everytime yall go fishing


Never a dull moment with AJ but Im always amazed at how he hasnt killed himself or somebody or somebody hasnt killed him. I guess the Lord keeps watch over his herd even the black sheep.


----------



## troy merrill

Last weekend I was walking the dog on the beach in Sea Isle Galveston. I was looking in the water and shell picking up sharks teeth. Dog is chasing birds.

As I look up I see the dog (8 feet away from me) standing next to a 7 foot aligator......in the surf. Where the kids play.


----------



## kaptin krunch

Not going to tell them all on myself but here are a couple

1990 forgot the plug in the ski boat - it takes a while to drain

1991 Feb chocolate bayou cold as the dickens back the trailer down the ramp but I cannot keep the boat straight might have something to do with the straps?

2004 Goose Island not me but one of the members in our party of three boats will not let anyone help him backs down the ramp loads the boat but cannot get back in his van that is running with the doors locked. Took 30-40 mins for the locksmith to get there and plenty of less than sympathetic boaters trying to load and unload.

2006 fall Toledo Bend buddy in front of boat running trolling motor and gets a slight backlash gets off the motor working on reel wind catches boat - boat catches stump there was a large splash pretty chilly so we head back to the house on the creek. he goes inside to take a hot shower. I'm standing on the back of the boat digging in my pocket pull my hand out and the truck keys go plunk into 8 ft of heavy stained cold water. he comes out and sees me dredging the bottom with the net duct taped tp PVC we got em bit it took a while. Fishing the tornament the next couple of days it was funny we did not rag on each other as much as we normally do.


----------



## greg77

*He ezzz no reeaady*

15 years ago, tied up to a shrimp boat off SPI, myself and 2 equally green offshore hands hooked a 35 pound ling and were attempting to get a gaff into it early in the fight. A gentleman in the shrimper leaned over the rail and said "The Leeeng, He ezzz no reeaady" That guy was right. We get the fish in the boat and all H**l breaks loose. We still get a laugh about that one.


----------



## fishgravy

Don't worry TUORT I won't say anything about that Tourny we fished where you managed to tear off the windshield from the console by not having the shop door all the way up, & donate the trolling motor to West Bay the next day.


----------



## young_gun08

waking up one morning after spending the night out on the boat only to see a tropical storm coming square at you. so you get ready for the race bak into shore when all of a sudden you turn the key to hear nothing, (left radio on all night), and all you can do is get ready for your boat to be 3 feet high and dry on the nearest shore the most lightning you can ever see and your brand new motor's lower unit to be ripped to shredds.

2 years back around greens. alot of work to get a 24' haynie bigfoot of an island


----------



## Hendu3270

Sittin' in a lawn chair on the beach in the middle of the night. Watch my buddy start screamin' as his 12' surf rod goes balistic. 10 minutes later, (after deciding it wasn't fighting anything like a Bull Red and *must* be a world class Speck), he reels in a Seagull that had gotten caught in his line while flying by out over the water....199? Access no. 5


----------



## capn

Ever see the cartoons where the boat motor comes off the boat and keeps going across the water? Yea, my trolling motor did that once while chasing the birds. Trying to hold onto a bowed up rod with a nice fish in one hand, along with a trolling motor completely detached from the boat except for the plug but still going full throttle with the other hand... thankfully my partner only laughed for a little while before he rescued me.


----------



## young_gun08

going duck hunting early in the morning. what looks to be a cloudy day soon becomes the heaviest thickest fog you can imagine, not being able to see 3 feet in front of the boat at night (spolight makes it worse). not so bad right let me add 1 more thing being and greens bayou and having to run back to the little jetties in port o'connor without a gps. took 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## Aces Full

Mom makes me a life jacket bag that will strap under the front of the T-top. Head offshore out of Matty. On about the 10th 4-footer, the Bag breaks loose and slides right into my face. Grab the bag and throw it down to the side for the rest of the ride out. Get out about 40 miles to a shrimpboat that just started brooming dead fish into the water. Bottlenose show up so we decide to head to a rig and come back a little later. Storm rolls in and we decide to head back to the shrimpboat. On the way, Bro-in-Law asks where the bag is with ALL the life jackets...must have flown out somewhere between 5 and 40 miles of Matty. Decide to head in early and get as close to shore as possible with the thunder storms forming. Come to a complete stop about 15 miles from the jetties. Everything from POC to Sargent is solid storms. No life jackets...sit around just waiting. Finally a hole starts to clear up directly toward Matty Jetties. Decide to make a run for it. Made it back fine, but forever now pay closer attention to the location and well being of the life jackets.


----------



## Fishinpayne

1999?- New(to me) 15ft boston whaler sport with 70hp Johnson on the back, just got done with a good day fishing Christmas Bay/ Cold Pass Area. BNL and I in boat we make the run back to the ramp. I ask BNL to sit on icechest instead of front seat he said he didnt want to, No big deal. Running back WOT I watch as mr mullet is free jumping and enjoying his swim, I myself enjoying the new boat and the ride, two jumps later BAM BNL is laying in the bottom of the boat, I am laughing my arse off and the poor mullet is ***? After nearly wrecking boat into on comming boat that had witnessed it and was laughin as hard as I was I help BNL into seat and mr mullet back into bay. 

2001?- All week BNL and I were ready to hit some near shore off shore fishing with little 15ft whaler(same boat). BBT ramp is crowded so I back the trailer down we get the boat off and out of the way and I let BNL hold roap while I drive almost to the flashers to park. I get back to ramp, no boat, no BNL??? look down the channel BNL has large spinning reel and weight with hook trying to catch boat.

2005?- fishing with buddies dad, his grandson(5 or 6), and friend anchored in mitchells cut. buddies dad hooks a nice red friend has net in hand poised at the side of the no sided boat to net fish. Buddies grandson is not happy about being excluded from the netting of fish, so he escorts friend from boat with a firm push.

2005?- Fog we arent scared of fog, Buddy and I in my 20ft redfin decide its not too foggy for a run to East Matty from Sargent. fog is soo thick I cant see bow lights. after barely making two turns using the darker parts of the fog to identify the banks I decide I am not going to turn as late this time. I see the what to me appeared to be the approaching shore line cut hard to make the turn only to have this shoreline sound its horn at us. 2 mins later and slightly soiled shorts I noticed we just ran within 2ft of the bow of an on comming barge and ran aground.


----------



## Melon

Well.......


----------



## Third Wave

Never kick a hard head while at SLP after midnight. It's along drive with a 2" barb in your right foot to the ER...especially when the sand is really soft and your in a 2 wheel drive truck.


When I was 16 or so I was fishing at the end of the breakwater in Fulton Harbor. The waves had picked up and a Bayhawk boat comes screaming toward the harbor. As it makes the turn into the harbor a wave catches it, turns it 90 degrees right toward the end of the breakwater. The boat launched up the rocks...I dropped to the ground...the bow of the boat was over my head. It slowly slid back into the water. I was covered in fiberglass and gelcoat. The channel marker sign had been knocked off the pole and had flewn about 40 yards away. The boat slid back all the way into the water and the driver got off the back deck and threw float to his buddy who had been thrown. He picked him up and they restarted the motors and slowly limped to the dock with about a 2 foot wide hole on the starboard side of the boat. Good thing I had fast reflexes or I might not be here now. I can still see that boat coming at me. I can't remember much else when I need to...but that white boat with big red lettes BAYHAWK is burned into my brain.

One more thing...never put flounder on a stringer when wade gigging at night. Something will eat them and scare the **** out of you.


----------



## berzerker

going 30 mph and have steering bracket break without counter rotating engines. boat turns sharp left. not good when running along the jetties in POC almost hit the jettis going 30 at a 45 deg. angle. Dad had broken ribs from hitting the gunnel. 1998

driving from Port A to POC with a 32 foot boat with an twin engine bracket full of water 600 lbs. Can you say "tail heavy" with gusts to 35 MPH side to side action = "yard sale" on HWY 35 near fulton. 180 deg spin. boat on hwy, flipped trailer still attached to 3/4 ton suburban. no tread left on tires. All happened while passing a DPS officer. went on two wheels twice (both sides). watching boat being wenched on a flat bed trialer "hearing the gelcoat pop/crack on diamond trailer bed .. 2001

Spending night at the hump in April after wadefishing in the evening. 21 foot mako in anckle deep water. gets chilly. 99

calling tow boat US for the 3 time in one summer from back lakes. getting use to the jet drive. 98

breaking down 48 miles offshore during Poco Bueno wife and friend and his wife on the boat. towed in for 9 hours. very strong tiode at jetties 4'ers 10 mph current.
few pilot boats / crew boats coming in and out


----------



## Haute Pursuit

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


LMAO... winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## mburns1668

I wasn't on the bay, but looking in the rear view mirror and noticing that my boat/trailer are about 15 yards behind the truck and following me at about 30 mph. Feeling stupid after realizing I didn't lock the hitch or hook up the safety chains.


----------



## igo320

Drove down from Lufkin to pull an all night fishing trip with a buddy at SLP in his boat. Well we never made it, we hit every bar in San Leon, Galveston and beyond (towing the boat ofcourse). Woke the next morning at day break under the bridge at SLP only to discover he forgot the boat keys. His sweet wife was a bit upset when we had to go home and ask for the boat key she hid in her purse.
Oh well........'92


----------



## Porky

Waking up @ the big jetties POC and the boat was sunk.(92) Lucky there was another boater camped out too and they gave us a tow back. When you tell someone to use the trash bag in the boat, even if it is a couple of feet of cut off fishing line and they don't!
It fowls the bilge pump and that person no longer fishes with me.

PS: Don't camp there unless you own property there!


----------



## fatrat82

10 mins before sunrise, 2 quarts of live shrimp, 3 buddies, and a green/flat surf. I've already hooked up my wading belt and now i'm tying on my popping cork rig. My hands are shaking so bad with all the anticipation it takes me three tries to tie my knot. I finally get all rigged up, grab my shrimp and haul *** for the surf. I'm in waist deep water as the sun is coming up and hammering trout every cast. It was so good we called it the 3 second rule; your cork would be down within 3 sec. of it hitting the water. All is going well and I get a strange feeling like something is missing. I look back to the truck and started thinking....did i lock my doors?? where's my Dip can??? did i stick my wallet under the seat??? did i put my cell phone on the charge???? After a second all feeling comes to the pocket region of my blue jeans. Yep waist deep water with my cell, wallet, truck keys, and most importantly my wet can of dip. ****!!!! we did proceed to tear the trout up and i was suppose to call my buddies who were about 20 miles down the beach wading if we got into them. Needless to say we caught 20+ trout and they caught 2. They were as mad at me as I was at myself.


----------



## Paparobo

Invited as a guest on an offshore trip. Not my first trip, but still rather inexperienced. Had caught a few Kingfish. One of the reels goes off and one of the guys grabs the rod. Must have been a "smoker" cause it was going much faster then the previous kings and was not slowing down 30 seconds in. So my dumb=== assumes he had not put it in gear and reach over and flip the lever. Needless to say immediate birds nest and lost fish. They probably would have thrown me in except we had caught a few 8 ft. plus sharks also. He still won't let me live it down.sad_smiles


----------



## deebo

Paparobo said:


> assumes he had not put it in gear and reach over and flip the lever. Needless to say immediate birds nest and lost fish. sad_smiles


I had a buddy do the same thing once. We were not too pleased....


----------



## FishinTheBarge

My favorite, was "hey Marc is that bird standing up"!!! Oh Shi$, hold on!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Night fishing the surf on PINS and my buddy falls asleep, we reel in his rig and put a piece of KFC on the hook with some zip ties and duct tape and let off his drag. We cast his rig down the beach and forget about it.......later we hear "fish on, fish off, fish on, fish off" we shine a Q-beam down the beach to see a couple of Yotes after his chicken.


----------



## Fish-a-mon

JDF now that's funny thar


----------



## Trout Sniffer

Just got on top out of the Holiday Beach Channel in Copano Bay one evening, Turn to the right and kept on going right and right. Steering Cable broke. Had to idle back and steer the motor with my butt and legs. Let me remind you that this was late evening. So there I go down the Holiday Beach Channel steering the motor with my butt and legs waving at everyone sitting on thier decks enjoy the sunset. I think they enjoyed me more that evening.


----------



## Captain Dave

Had my mom on board for the first time and lord and behold, forgot the drain plug. Once we no - waked out to the channel and tried to plane, boat was pulling a monster wheelie. looked under the stern and seen water almost up to the battery. Turned on the bilges and turned around. Docked the Future SSminnow and ran to get the plug . Put the plug in and rand the motor and electronics before taking off. WHEW......

Well , My mom didnt flinch and i put her and my bro on some bull reds. She was very happy. 

Lesson learned for me is to Always double check that drain plug.....


----------



## wading_fool

My dad, and uncle met up with a buddy of his on Canyon Lake to do some night fishing for White Bass, Buddy has the spotlight and the only one in his boat we ask him if he wants one of us to ride with him to run the light, he answers naw I know where I am going.....2 miles later his boat is sitting in a tree up river............

Couple buddies and I are staying out at Cedar Bayou back in the day, as we are running into the Bayou, I turn to my buddy who is driving his boat, you need to go more right, he proceeds to his left and walls the throttle, 3 hours later we finally get the boat off the sandbar................

And the biggest of them all......taking up fishing and buying a boat lol


----------



## boom!

Run offshore on a buddies new boat. Cleaning boat and tell buddy that its a bad idea to bungie the boat lift switches in up position. Loading gear in parking lot and hear crunching of t top into boat house ceiling.


----------



## tc hardhead

Hearing the low oil alarm 20 miles from galveston but wait I have an extra gallon of......Oh !$#$ it's an empty gallon!


----------



## PHINS

Night wadefishing W. Bay, finish fishing and decide to cut the corner going back into pirates cove without knowing it was low tide. Hey we borrowed our buddies shoalwater it can make it. Not. Sleep in boat for 4 hours until it floated again.

Fishing a gut near SLP with a silver spoon. Cast is finished pick spoon up out of the water and have a large spanish mack fly out of the water after the spoon which was no longer there. Said Mackerel slams into my neck. It would have been worse had his mouth been open. This incident almost killed my friend as he was laughing so hard he almost drowned.


----------



## FishFinder

brown turd floating by from the courteous boater up current...


----------



## JDean

I turn a corner in a narrow channel and spot my marker and head right at it, just as we come to a stop in 3" of water on the hard sand, my "marker" flies away.


----------



## Capt. Throwback

coming into a dock and having your motor die on the approach, furiously trying to start it again and then revving it back into reverse, only to still hit the dock. sea isle, galveston.

being a guess on a boat and running fast in 1ft. or less, in the dark and the host's father asks his son to lay on the bow with the spot light. Port O'Connor 2005

wading back to the truck with a nice stringer of fish, swimming across a gut only to have what feels like your wading net slide across your legs and then the stinging and burning sets in. snake island. 2004


----------



## Freshwaterman

Slamming down Golden Angels at Bridge Bait, singing Kareoke at Bridge Bait, then my ole lady starts vomitings in front of everybody and I have to get the fish cleaning hose out and wash the vomit off the deck and off my ole lady.


----------



## BradP

Ok I got a few more, trailering the boat back from a night fishing trip and being on the 51st&harborside bridge in Galveston halfway up in morning traffic and seeing the right side trailer wheel roll up the hill past you and the boat now leaning to the right side......g-town cops called the nearest wrecker as it was in the way of traffic and that wrecker while dragging the boat on its flatbed hit the bottom beam on the trailer and moved all the metal out of alignment needing repair badly.

The time I was fishing e.gorda during some bad t-storms and made one last stop on some birds in midbay....first cast I am knocked down on my rear and thought I lost my sight by the lightning stike 60yards in front of me....then outrunning the storm towards Sargent and looking back in ICW seeing 3 lightning strikes at the same time in the ICW coming right at me....

Then there was this one time where Melon got potlicked and cussed out at in West bay by some punk college kid.....********* was ready to go to after all the yelling.


----------



## ghost

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BradP*
_Driving the boat from Galveston to Matagorda and in Bay City realizing that the keys to the boat are at the house in Galveston....._

This is why I never take the key out of my boat! It's not like someone is going to steal it off the trailer. LOL


----------



## rost495

As long as they are in the box and not flapping in the ignition.....


----------



## Cat O' Lies

First boat, Alumacraft 14' with trolling motor. Girlfriend and I launch it from beach by Sea Wolf Park. While gathering tackle and things, sneaker wave swamps boat filling it full. Bail water and set sail to concrete ship with a quart of shrimp and 10 gallons of enthusiasm!! Arrive at concrete ship and pull boat up topside on the chanel side. Decide to move to other side so another wave doesn't swamp me again. Tell girlfriend to stay in boat while I push the boat off the concrete ship. Fall in hole in the deck and come out looking like fresh ground chum. Girlfriend freaks out! Wrap three towels around various body parts to slow the bleeding and loss of enthusiasm. Thunderstorm kicks up on slow troll back to beach feeling like I was gonna pass out from blood loss. Girlfriend still freaking out!! Get to beach and too weak to get boat back on the trailer so a couple of waders realize my situation and help me out. They won my quart of shrimp. Girlfriend drives me to ER! 

July 1st, 2002


----------



## PHINS

Cat still have the same girlfriend?

What was that guides name in Sabine? Jay something....anyway Troy tell the story.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Yep! She still wants me to sign a will everytime I mention fishing the concrete ship!


----------



## Freshwaterman

My dad was a calm man but........we were pounding the Specks and another boat comes to potlick us. Ol Pop reaches in his bag and pulls out a flare gun and fires off a shot over the other boat.......the guy in the boats yells over "We see you what the %^&& was that for?" Pops looks over and says "The flare was not for you directly, but for those other boats over there to come and rescue you while I am working you over with this paddle"

Another time with Pop's we were fishing Rollover under his lights and this guy pulls up and starts fishing and gets tangled up in my line, I look for my Dad and he has vanished........then all we hear over the generator is this loud music and see hazard lights flashing. Pop's went over to his car and cranked up the radio and the flashers untill the guy went over to investigate. Never saw him come back to fish around our lights. But if someone walked up and asked to fish the lights, are better yet chipped in a couple bucks for gas and a beer.........Pops would let that guy fish all night.

Man I miss that guy.


----------



## Freshwaterman

This past XMass day I took both my BIL's on a duck hunt, my dog and Gunar. We head out from Hugo Point, the tide is out and the wind is blowing really hard out of the North. My boat is not fast but it will run in spit or just plain old mud (Sometimes if the weight is right) Well I was over weighted for the conditions made a wrong turn in the marsh and ran across about a mile of mud when I noticed we missed the turn. It is very hard to turn a mud boat in mud...it is more of an out of control slide and back on the gas at the right moment. Well I got none of that right. This is after about 2 hours of pushing. 3 more hours got us out to where I could get back running.










After we got back running and back to the Trinity, Opps 2. We got off this after about 2 hours. But that cured my BIL's from duck hunting all in one day.


----------



## ETXHUNTER

*3 Of My Worse Mishaps*

#3- A Broken Steering Cable While Chasing Birds In Trinity Bay Right At Dusk ! Then Steering The Out Board With Two Peoples Feet All The Way From Jacks To Thompsons ! 1992 ?

#2- Losing A Lower Unit At The Heald Banks With Your Puking Dad And Smarta** Brother , Then Being Towed Back To Gyb By The Coast Gaurd Only To Get A Ticket Because Your Brother Didnt Have A Life Jacket That Fit !!!! ( Last Single Offshore)

#1 Worse Thing !- Buying A New Boat , Fishing It For The 1st Day Taking To The Carwash Drunk And Washing It With A Gasoline Rag ( Thanks Pop) And Wathcing Your Boat Burn To The Ground As Your Dad Who Just Washed Your Boat With Gas Hits The Bilge Pump !!!!!

All Very True !!!!


----------



## johnny astro

Forgot to replace the missing spring on the winch that keeps the clicker engaged. I disconnect the safety hook/chain and jump in in the boat as my buddy backs down the ramp. Hear a fast clicking noise and realize I'm rolling off the trailer (17' mckee shorelander trailer with rollers). Buddy realizes it and he punches the gas to get me to the water right as I come off the trailer...whew. 

Headed out to the jetties from GYB..same boat. Waves beat the **** out of us getting out there. Smell gas and blow it off thinking all the bouncing sloshed some gas out the vent. Look in the bilge area and wonder what that sheen is on the water. Stick my fingers in it and rub together, smell, realize I'm leaking gas and notice my buddy is lighting a cigarette. He realizes what 's going on and quickly flips it into the water. We look at each other with a sigh of relief. Notice we are losing gas quickly so we pull the plug and head back to GYB. As we race back to the ramp we watch the needle on the gas gauge head towards E. pull up to the ramp, engine quits, outta gas. thank the man above for getting us back, load the boat, and call it a day.

Have cut that same corner at pirates cove and ended up on that sand bar. 2hrs of pushing finally off. Funny how there's never a boat around when you need a quick tug off a bar.


----------



## boashna

Hard Head said:


> s Trouthunter was wearing this RED T-shirt and the Shrimp boat Captain mistook him for the channel bouy and ran aground .


very good - lol


----------



## fish fry

Took my sons floundering one night, North end of Trinity bay. Anchored at the mouth of Cross bayou, floundered for about 45 minutes. tried to walk back to the boat only to realize that the anchor didn't catch and the boat had drifted across the bayou. Had to swim 50 yards to get it. kind of eerie at night!


----------



## kempker1409

I went fishing with a couple of friends last summer. We launched out of Goose Island State Park. We were following the channel out to get to the intercoastal. At the end of the channel there is a BIG STOP SIGN. I saw it coming and did not think anything of it. I had never been here so I was just along for the ride. As we get closer, I'm thinking ok, he sees it, he knows where to go. As we FLY past the sign, I look over at my friend, only to find him looking down at the GPS. I tap him on the shoulder and ask him, "Did you see that stop&#8230;&#8230;..CRRUUNCH (fiberglass and oyster make and awful sound at 35 mph). As we come to an abrupt stop, he says, "I think we were supposed to turn back there". After his son and I scrape ourselves off the deck, we are desperately trying not to laugh. But you how it goes, once one person starts laughing, we all busted out. We looked like fools pushing that boat off the shells, past the stop sign, back into the channel. Other boats passed us by shaking their heads and laughing at us. Took about 1hr, got cut up by the shells, and lost a shoe while sinking to my hip in mud. Mr. Hobbs will never live this down by us. Everytime we go fishing with him, everytime we pass a stopsign, we have a good laugh.



Brian


----------



## wading_fool

kempker1409 said:


> I went fishing with a couple of friends last summer. We launched out of Goose Island State Park. We were following the channel out to get to the intercoastal. At the end of the channel there is a BIG STOP SIGN. I saw it coming and did not think anything of it. I had never been here so I was just along for the ride. As we get closer, I'm thinking ok, he sees it, he knows where to go. As we FLY past the sign, I look over at my friend, only to find him looking down at the GPS. I tap him on the shoulder and ask him, "Did you see that stop&#8230;&#8230;..CRRUUNCH (fiberglass and oyster make and awful sound at 35 mph). As we come to an abrupt stop, he says, "I think we were supposed to turn back there". After his son and I scrape ourselves off the deck, we are desperately trying not to laugh. But you how it goes, once one person starts laughing, we all busted out. We looked like fools pushing that boat off the shells, past the stop sign, back into the channel. Other boats passed us by shaking their heads and laughing at us. Took about 1hr, got cut up by the shells, and lost a shoe while sinking to my hip in mud. Mr. Hobbs will never live this down by us. Everytime we go fishing with him, everytime we pass a stopsign, we have a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


That stop sign has been the sight of many a funny situations, I always have said they should put up one of those arrow signs with it pointing in both directions lol


----------



## jicreb05

how about going fishing w/ an old man at 4 in the morning and we stopped to get gas and he puts diesel in it... we didnt know till we got to the ramp and it smoked up a storm then died.


----------



## General CoolBro

JDF Turtle said:


> My dad was a calm man but........we were pounding the Specks and another boat comes to potlick us. Ol Pop reaches in his bag and pulls out a flare gun and fires off a shot over the other boat.......the guy in the boats yells over "We see you what the %^&& was that for?" Pops looks over and says "The flare was not for you directly, but for those other boats over there to come and rescue you while I am working you over with this paddle"
> 
> Another time with Pop's we were fishing Rollover under his lights and this guy pulls up and starts fishing and gets tangled up in my line, I look for my Dad and he has vanished........then all we hear over the generator is this loud music and see hazard lights flashing. Pop's went over to his car and cranked up the radio and the flashers untill the guy went over to investigate. Never saw him come back to fish around our lights. But if someone walked up and asked to fish the lights, are better yet chipped in a couple bucks for gas and a beer.........Pops would let that guy fish all night.
> 
> Man I miss that guy.


Your Pop had it all figured out. Best one yet, IMO. LMAO!!!!

"Working you over with this paddle".......bwaaaahahahahahahahahahaha.......very nice!

Sorry for his passing, can see why you miss that man. Character for sure.

GCB


----------



## firelt

Duck hunting at a fresh water lake. My fishing/hunting buddy, waders on and ready to hunt decides to hunt from a small island. The depth finder shows 2 ft of water. Off he goes over the side and out of sight. The transducer was in 2 ft of water but the side was over a 6 ft. gut. Ever see a big boy in full waders try to swim? I couldn't help, I was laughing too hard. He managed to hunt the day in a dry suit set and wet waders.


----------



## CaseyS

*How bought some of the Ladies*

That work at some bait shops. When they smile with their 4 1/2 chicklets and hit you with that smokey/gasoline breath about 6 in the morning. Makes a man say Oh S***, grab the change, and bail out.


----------



## fatrat82

CaseyS said:


> That work at some bait shops. When they smile with their 4 1/2 chicklets and hit you with that smokey/gasoline breath about 6 in the morning. Makes a man say Oh S***, grab the change, and bail out.


I call them JETTYCATS! they'll get you if your not careful!


----------



## stelvis

*Baitcamp Babe...*



CaseyS said:


> That work at some bait shops. When they smile with their 4 1/2 chicklets and hit you with that smokey/gasoline breath about 6 in the morning. Makes a man say Oh S***, grab the change, and bail out.


She's very friendly, though....


----------



## activescrape

Dude! You are freaking me out. I thought I had it bad. They always call me "Black Cloud" but I think maybe you have me beat.


donf said:


> All real:
> 
> Wading chest deep and setting the hook on a solid strike, and up comes a 4 ft wide gut hooked stingray, 6 feet in front of you ( Smith Point )
> 
> Wading in the dark, hearing a mullet jump once, twice, and the third jump hits you hard in the side of the face.
> Down you go. ( Sun Oil Cut )
> 
> Setting the hook on trout # 10, and getting jerked off your feet by a 8 ft Bull Shark now attached to your stringer.( Black Point Rollover)
> 
> Sliding into Fat Rat at sunrise with a party of four, one a wadefishing virgin, shrimp jumping out of the water, big trout gorging themselves, and after the first cast, blowup and hookset, the newbie gets a hook buried in his thumb to the shank. ( Clear Lake Regional Medical Center ).
> 
> Smelling gas to discover a ruptured fuel tank and a 40 gallons of raw fuel in the bilge ( Heald Bank ).
> 
> There must be more!


----------



## bowed up

NOT SO FUNNY- DRIFTING ACROSS A FLAT AND WATCHED A MAN *LUANCH *HIS WIFE OFF THE FRONT OF THE BOAT. WE PICKED THE SOCK UP AND IDLED OVER AND THE LADY WAS PRETTY CUT UP AND SEEMED TO HAVE A HAD A BROKEN LEG. HELPED HER BACK IN THE BOAT AND PULLED THE GUY OFF THE REEF THAT WAS *STICKING OUT* OF THE WATER. THEY CALLED IT A DAY.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

donf,

Thats quite a little list you've compiled there my friend. Seems that I just jinx the fishing on your boat . Somebody else's presence seems to lead to youtube moments for you . LOL


----------



## Hendu3270

fatrat82 said:


> I call them JETTYCATS! they'll get you if your not careful!


LMAO!! We call them "salt hags"


----------



## hockeyref999

In high school, a buddy and me are fishing in his dad's aluminum boat. He catches a big hardhead and has him hanging down from the end of the rod. I say "Wait, don't take him off". So I grab a paddle, and while he hangs the hardhead from the rod, I do my best Hank Aaron impression and whack the hardhead with the paddle. The hardhead does a perfect vertical 360, and sticks his dorsal fin all the way into my thigh. End of fishing trip, beginning of trip to E.R. Sylvan Beach, 1973....


----------



## herefishy

Wade fishing the surf at sunrise in waist deep water, have something REALLY big hit your back, push you under water and go right over top of you. Turned out to be a dang manatee. Sanibel Island, FL 2002.

Not fishing, but along thie line of donf's...
Racing in our Lasers sailing next to a buddy hiked out only to see about foot long mullet jump out of the water and smack him on the head. He falls over board, then I fall out due to my uncontrallable laughter. Galv Bay 2001


----------



## wahoosdare

I absolutely love the one about wading into the tarp..Couldn't hardly stop cramping laughter from it..Sorry about the lost rod!!!


Jolly Roger said:


> Jumping out of the truck with rod in hand to go after tarpon rolling in the surf. Your own truck almost runs you over as you get to the water. West of Sea Rim 2006
> 
> Wading through a chest deep gut as something grabs you and takes you under the water. You fight the monster, screaming like a little girl. Walk back to the beach without a rod, but a new blue tarp. High Island aprox 2000
> 
> Reeling in a tree. High Island 2004
> 
> Sinking a flat bottom in the surf, repeatly. had a rope and float tied to it. 1995-1998
> 
> Waking up on the beach after camping with an alligator tracks going through camp within feet of you. Eating the lef tover KFC from the nigh before. Gatorhole 2005
> 
> Sleeping in a chair when a 12/0 goes off, grab the rod and it starts to drag you into the gulf. Sit down to put more pressure on the fish, and it drags you to the watr before the Mono to power pro knot breaks. Look up to see a shrimp boat going by. High Island 2002
> 
> I have a few thousand of oh #$%@#


----------



## Belt Sanders

Trailered the boat onto trailer that fishing buddy backed in a little too deep. I tell him to ease the truck so I don't have to jump out of the boat into the water. He eases the truck, trailer and unsecured boat up the ramp about half way and then nails the gas pedal. He realizes about half way across the parking lot that the boat and I are on the boat ramp pavement, not on the trailer. It was like snatching a table cloth out from under a set table. I was absolutly stunned.
It would have been hilarious if I was watching someone elses "Tales from the boat ramp".


----------



## day18

How bout going duck hunting in john boat by yourself. 20 degrees out. Forget the plug is out so you try to get on a plane to drain it in the dark only to begin hitting stumps. Conroe-2003. Yesterday on the way home from fishing in Matagorda same boat my wheel falls off the axel makes for a nice momement when you see the hole wheel and hub flying on the side of the road. Nice


----------



## triple f

Took a potential client on a bay-fishin trip to try and seal the deal back in about '92 or so. Bay was a little slow, so after runnin all over the Christmas, Drum Bay, Chocolate Bay, Cold Pass, Titlum-Tatlum, Bird Island area we ended up fishin under the SLP toll bridge. We had a couple of cut-bait lines out, and one of em went off. Set the hook on a monster ???? and the fight was on! This was during the Fiesta, so there were TONS of boats out there and they were all following us around as I fought the mighty beast. My potential client, who had never been saltwater fishin before, was at the helm of my 17' low profile bass boat as we followed the fish under the bridge on a strong outgoing tide. Once the critter got his bearings he hit the afterburners headed for the open gulf. Our parade of followers fell off as we headed further out towards the blue water.

When it got to the point where I decided that I'd had enough of the fight, I wrapped the line around the butt of the rod............snap! The fish was off. I turned around to realize that I couldn't see the beach anymore! WTH!!! We quickly strapped on the PFD's, I swapped with my potential client so that I could try and surf us back in. I placed my hand on the throttle, jammed it forward, and the motor died.............outta gas. Here it is..............................."Oh S**T"! Remember, we were in a low-profile bassboat ridin an outgoing SLP tide plowin into the waves with our stern! Bilge pump was doin little to keep up!

Well, after the first 2 flairs took immediate nose dives into the gulf (2 more "Oh S**T" moments), I had my 3rd and last flair loaded in the gun, cocked the hammer, pointed it towards the sky, then calmly asked my potential client if he was ready to sign or not. That was the last time that he ever came down and went fishing with me, but it was also the beginning of a very profitable business relationship for me:wink:


----------



## EndTuition

Wading, waist deep, and having one of your buddies bump into the back of your knees and you immediately do a squat up to your neck (old high school prank). Turning around to give em what for and seeing nobody, nothing, nada ! After returning to shallow water you notice a huge strawberry on your right leg. Chandeluer Islands 1998 ? We had sharks coming into 6 inches of water to steal fish off the stringers. Pucker factor went way up after that&#8230;

PS I beleive I have personaly done every single trailer, shed, boat ramp story on here so far.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Wading before the sun comes up in Tampa. Noticing that once the sun comes up the 2 out of every 5 of those grass beds you were walking around were stingrays, and then noticing the 4' shark cruising about 20 feet in front of you. Glad I hadn't caught anything yet.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu

30 nm. out of Sabine in 24' cuddy. Motor croaks so the coasties show up to tow is in. Fishing "buddy" and his girlfriend retire into the cabin to join the "30 nm. club" while I manned the helm and sat in the heat for the 5 kt. ride in.

Same buddy same boat, steering cable failure as we head into Sabine in 3-5 footers. This time I didn't mind manning the helm while he wrestled the 225 to steer us in!

Same buddy same boat, plus two newbies offshore. Long story but...big squall + broken shift cable + clogged bilge pump + and inept coasties = VERY large eyes on the newbies and even larger eyes on everyone as we ride in on the CG baot towing dad's capsized 24' Grady. When I saw dad on the dock 14 hrs. later, I was wishing they'd left me adrift!!

While towing our 21' Wellcraft to the storage place feeling so happy about the new polymer trailer slick pads you've just installed, then feeling not so happy as you leave a red light and drive right out from under the boat because the bow came unhooked.

Too funny...watching your dad refuse to admit that he can't pull the boat towards the dock as it's blown further away until he's stretched out horizontal between the two and refuses to let go. Then he falls in and only his hat is visible at the ramp until he surfaces and has to walk out up the ramp. I asked him if he was hot and just wanted to take a dip, he didn't like that much !!

Fun way to start my day... having to don your scuba gear at the ramp to recover the cap to your oil resevoir.


----------



## steve_twice

Taking a booze cruise out of Port A to catch chicken trout under some lights. Noticing that the porpoise are snapping up the little trout as fast as you can throw them back in the water. Your drunk buddy lobs a hooked trout toward one of the porpoises and it grabs it and heads for Mexico. About this time your buddy remembers he is loaded with heavy braid. As he's about to get spooled he sits on the deck, plants his feet and waits to see if he's about to go waterskiing or have to give up the rod. Thankfully the line breaks - sounds like a gunshot.


----------



## jcturnerjr

My brother and I were wade fishing in chest deep water on the second sandbar off of Stewart Beach in Galveston when we had the following exchange:

Me: OMG, what is that? (as I see a brown fin that is sticking at least 18 inches out of the water crusing the 3rd sandbar about 100 feet in front of us)
Brother: It sure ain't no dolphin.
Me: uuuhhh, what do you want to do?
Brother: Nothing we can do at this point but keep fishing and pretend we never saw it!!!

We were still having fun and catching fish but decided a "catch and quickly release" policy was probably prudent for the rest of the day.


----------



## marcus1977

Great stories, heres a few of mine

2002 grandpa had, at the time, a 91 redfin 20ft with a johnson 150. Fishing near Indianola he realizes that the boat has a funny drop in the back and then steps on the plugs near the console. One bilge pump, three people that all weigh in the 250lb range and the motor wide open barely gets him back in, note two of those people can't swim. He was later known in the family as "Capt. Nemo".

2006 I inherit the same boat and it has had small issues from day one that need routine TLC to keep them up, the longer I have the boat the more of them I find. My first night trip out in the boat, we are targeting big black drum in Corpus. Took the couple minutes it takes to get to the spot, throw the lines out with sea lice, sit there.....get funny feeling something isn't quite right.....open deck plates to realize were taking on water FAST. Same as other story with only one large friend and an average size guy. We pull everything in and hammer it back to the dock. On the way back I think I am on the same course I got there on but not exactly, boat comes to a dead stop almost throwing the two passengers in the water.....it's 38 degrees outside. Get it back to the dock and on the trailer in enough time that my toyota tacoma can barely get it out of the water. realized that the live well pump was broken off at the hull so it was like I was short a large plug.

2007 Invited for a free trip to a cabin in 9mi, start trip and it's kinda rough out but go anyway. Get to the cut and go to where my buddy thinks this cabin is located...it's not. Decide to head home and ran out of gas about a mile south of bird island at dusk. Flares have gotten wet at some point over the years and don't work, same for the air horn. Luckily I got enough cell phone reception that a friend rescued me in his 14' johnboat that he came close to capsizing rescuing me.

2007 night fishing in same friend's johnboat, catching some nice trout then get a good size hardhead hooke up. I am normally the guy who doesn't use pliers to take them off the hook. This time I did and as I went to grab the hook with the pliers it flips and sticks an inch of his dorsal spine into my right index finger. I try to pull it out but can't, my buddy had to pull it out and he said it was stuck hard in my finger. I got a little green around the gills for a minute after that but then kept on fishing. Went to the doc in the morning and it took three weeks worth of antibiotics for the wound to heal and a nasty looking knuckle from the scar tissue. 

2007 catch a day when the surf was predicted to be 1 footers....let's go off shore to the rigs and catch some snapper. We started this event the night before catching bait for the trip and got rained on, no biggie. The next morning we get out past the jetties and the waves are a little higher than 1 footers but still ok. We finally get out to the rig, someone is already there and with current only one boat was tying to the rig. They are catching big snapper and other stuff while we watch for a minute to see what we are going to do. We decide to drift near the rig, 1st drift no problem but no hits, 2nd drift got too close to the rig...hit the rig...buddy who is driving the boat nails the gas while I am still holding boat off of the rig and grab my rod in the holder by the base to keep from getting thrown overboard. It cracked the boat at the very top of the side so it's only really cosmetic damage but I am still going to fix it soon. Head back in a little bit to another fished out rig only to waste enough time for some storms to kick up and make a day of 1 footers turn into a heck of a ride to the jetties in 4-6 ft waves, get close to the jetties and run out of gas, put the spare 5 gallons in and make it almost home and then had to suck the fuel tank dry by hamd pumping the primer bulb until we got to the dock. Decided that bay boats are much better served in the bay.

I have also left the boat keys a couple times this year, now I go through a checklist to keep things simple. 

BTW I have a powerpoint safety brief that I was required to make on boating safety in case anyone is interested, don't know how to post it though.


----------



## Mrschasintail

This is one of the best thread I have ever read on this board.


----------



## Brian Castille

-The weather radar not being updated, forecasts being wrong, and an unexpected cold front blowing through in September 2001 while at the jetties with my boss and his son. We ended up in 30 mph winds, pouring rain, 3-5' seas, took a glancing blow from lightning that knocked out the electronics, had lightning popping all around up thinking we were going to die but somehow made it in safely to the causeway bait camp.

-Fishing the jetties in March of 2003. The forecast was south winds at 15 kts but the wind was calm. Another front came through enexpectedly and very wickedly and the high wind gust was 98 mph at the Galveston Airport. There was no doubt we were in 70+ mph winds at first that subsided to 40 mph. Somehow we made it back to the yacht basin in a 40mph north wind and 6'+ choppy waves.

-In 1996, not knowing the automatic bilge pump was out and having 200 gallons of water that accumulated in the boat and realizing that 20 miles offshore. We ended up making it about 2 miles from Eagle Point, ran out of gas and had to be towed in by a shrimper.

-Fishing out of Eagle Point in 2005 saying, "Dang, that waterspout is close to the marina!" Yeah, it was a little too close and it came onshore causing all kinds of vehicle damage. My truck had broken windows and $3500 in damage.

-Fishing Dollar Reef in 1998. I caught a 30" shark and my dad wanted to get the hook out of it. So, he grabs the tail and the shark quickly turns around and bites him on the hand. I had to pry the jaws out of his hand with pliers and luckilly we got the bleeding to stop and he didn't have to go to the emergency room!

I'm sure there are a bunch more I could list, but I can't think of them....


----------



## TEXAS RED

I don't care who you are that's funny. I just hope one of my buddies never tries to put gas in one of my rod holders.


----------



## Scout177

Late 1950's, my brother is 6 and I'm 7 years old, fishing the North jetty in Galveston with our Dad and Uncle, it's rough and getting a whole lot rougher, decided to head in and pulled the plug to drain water out of the boat, my brother is puking over one side of the boat and I'm puking over the other, motor dies as we ran out of gas in one of the portable tanks, my brother and I wanted to die cause we felt so bad from being seasick, but we didn't want to drown so you've never seen two seasick boys move so fast getting the plug back in the boat.

Same boat and crew in West Bay, launched off 61st St, it was a oyster shell road then, and motor died about North Confederate reef. Middle of July 100 degrees, we drifted to Bird Island on the other end of the bay and for some unknown reason the motor finally started. 

Those were the days.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

*I got an oh [email protected]*

Last year I was watching a water spout bust down to the East of me, as it got closer I decided to go west. As I turned West another one was down. It was then when I said oh shi$. So I decided to hall [email protected]# North and there was a small one blooming up , then I said definately oh shi^. The one to the west quickly went away so thats where I went. I waited them out and got the hell outta East Matty fast as I could...


----------



## gatorbait

*Ive got a few, unfortunately*

I have had a few memorable moments.

1. New to the surf fishing scene, over eager. All that stuff. Got to the beach before daylight, throw off the flip flops and hop out to retrieve my boots from the bed of the truck. Two steps later I found out that patch of seaweed on the ground had a dead hardhead in it. Went through my foot tween the 3rd and 4th toes. Got nothing but skin tween the toes but still took me to the ground.

2. Borrowed my FIL's aluminum boat before I owned my own. Every time I seemed to borrow it something tore up. Launched the boat solo at Thompsons in the dark. I was slow cause I was by myself and got chewed out at the ramp by a few jerks who didnt realize I cant tie off a boat and park a truck at the same time. I rushed and got the truck parked and ran back to the boat. It was still dark and when I jumped in I landed in water. I forgot the plug and there was already about 2" of water above the deck plates. I cranked up and tore off out of there with the intentions of running it out and then plugging it quickly when I stopped. Turned the corner towards Houston Point and it was rough, I mean real rough. But I had to go fast to get the water out. It beat me to death but I eventually got the water almost out. So quickly I shut down and went to stand up from the side console in a hurry and used the steering wheel as leverage standing up in the rough bay. As I was coming up the steering wheel broke off flush with the console. Now Im by myself, no steering wheel, rough seas, and oh yea now the boat was full of water again. Ran as best I could in cirlces to get some water out, plugged it off, and limped in from Dow's to Thompsons in heavy seas, 18ft john boat, with ropes tied to the motor for what little steering I could manage. Never even picked my rod up. lol Never borrowed that boat again either. My FIL loves that story.

3. Catfishing one night in the marsh when a boat goes by heading for the spillway. All I saw was lights as he whizzed by. He rounded the next corner and it got real quiet. After another 20 minutes or so here comes this boat trolling back up towards me. It was that boat and he had broken down. He asked if I was catching anything, I said I had just got there and hadnt yet. He said if I left soon would I catch up to him and tow him to Gouhole where both our vehicles were. I said sure and he kept going on trolling motor power. After no more than 5 minutes the guilt set in and I pulled up and went to go get him. We were in a bayou that had no turn offs or intersections and I never heard another motor or saw any other lights. I never found that guy as I ran all the way to the boat ramp. Makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck every time I think of it. I dont know where he went.

4. I used to frequent the ship channel at night and was coming under the Fred Hartman bridge in my 18ft aluminum CC at about 0200. There was a big oil tanker going under the bridge as I passed Exxon. As I caught up I made the jog to the left as you go under the bridge and in an instant I was going back towards Exxon. It happened so fast it took a minute to register but me in my young daredevil foolish ways was going to fast at night and got to close to the back end of that tanker. Well, when they come under the bridge they have to turn about 20 degrees to the SE to stay in the channel. When that big tanker made that turn it created a big vortex behind the ship that I hit doing about 4500 RPM's. I went down in it, banked to the left and shot back out heading upstream before I could even throttle down. No life jacket, nothing. I eased over to the side of the channel and attatched my kill switch, put on my life jacket, and got out the spotlight. Still cant beleive I survived it.

5. Another time fishing the ship channel at night with a fellow 2cooler I was heading upstream and decided my lil 18ft aluminum boat was gonna pass a big ol tugboat that was heading north as well. I eased off to his starboard side and throttled up. Went by him about 4500 rpms and met his swell. Them big pushers seem to make a bigger swell than the freighters. First we went down in it and then started up the hill of water that in the dark didnt look too bad. Well, it ended up being taller than my boat was long cause we went up it and got almost to the top when I started slowing down. In a panic I went WOT and at 5500 rpms still couldnt climb it and began sliding back down the swell at full throttle. By then my buddy was in a panic and I was too. I let off and we slid back down and squirted around out of harms way. Needless to say we had to compose ourselves for a minute before going on. Funny thing, he hasnt fished with me at night up there again.

Z


----------



## Saltwater Servitude

I supppose everyone who has fished a little has a few of these stories.

1978-79, fishing California Hole under lights in about waist deep water at night. We are tearing them up two at a time on spec rigs. A little after midnight there comes a snake cruising by dead center under the lights like he owned the place. All 6 of us got real quiet real quick. I have an Uncle that is deathly afraid of snakes in any situation. Well, the tide starts to run out, here comes another snake cruising by through the lights and he ends up crawling up on our big old expanded metal fish box we used that was tall enough to double as a beer holder. 

My uncle is now in a tough spot. The Lone Star is being hoarded over by a snake, and the rest is onshore, through the dark, with the potential of other snakes lying in ambush. 

We end up getting into another school of specks pretty heavy and practicing catch, toss at the basket to hit the hole, which ends up 50% of the time as a release. My Dad gets adventurous. He slides behind my uncle a little, yells "Larry! Snake!" and slaps him on the leg with the rod. 

Two people can walk on water it turns out. Our Lord Jesus Christ, and my Uncle Larry. Needless to say, the words issued by the latter upon learning of the situation would not be approved of by the former. No siree Bob they wouldn't.

Its a great laugh every Xmas and Thankgiving when the family gets together.

I've got a few dozen more here in a bit.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude

Back in the early 90's, when Zima first came out, a buddy and me took our respective gf's with us to Cedar Bayou to spend the night for some fishing and whatnot on a weekend in July after summer session 1. 

For the trip we had two cases of Zima for the girls, and sufficient cold beer for us as well. I think we bought out the corner store in Goliad of every Zima they had.

First night we fished under a little and were teaching the girls how to since they'd never been. Kinda fun, a little cold and windy the first night. The girls were loving it, we had a little fire going, that whole thing.

Next day, the flotilla of boats arrive as expected on a Saturday morning. Must've been at least 25-30 of them. Fishing was phenomenal early with the outgoing tide. We were releasing huge trout left and right, reds thicker than fleas on a hound back in the cut, and a few flounder in the mouth of the Bayou as well. Life is good. 

Early afternoon rolls around, and the girls are plowing through their Zima's like no tomorrow. Laughing, giggling, playing in the water at the boat parking lot that had become the water's edge. 

Now let me add here that my buddie's gf's body could stop traffic at the Daytona 500 on the final lap. No kidding. She could set ice on fire with her figure. Gorgeous too. 

Well her and my gf for the weekend went off to play in the surf while Jay and I took refuge under the tarp we had set up next to the water's edge there in the channel under the big sign. This was year's before they put up those cabana's. 

Me and Jay are sitting there enjoying some tasty beverages after our sand and beef fajita tacos we grilled up up to our necks in water just like everyone else. We see everyone getting up and starting to walk onto shore so we figure the bite must be back on. We're in no hurry as we've got a limit and now are just out there for the fun of it. 

Jay's girl and mine walk around the back of the boat and he and I are now staring at his girlfriend's, um, bottomless bottom as she reaches over the boat to grab the icechest. All heck breaks loose as Jay throws a towel at her, she's still too Zima'd to figure out she's naked from the waist down, she cusses and throws it back at him, then goes to adjust her lost bottoms and realizes the breeze wasn't as strong as she was feeling. 

Well, she had just walked past at least 90 other guys out fishing that weekend almost all of which straight out were staring, just like a model walking a runway. Both of the girls were way too drunk or too indifferent to notice the guys lining up and staring. I know for a fact that there were several shots taken with those little Kodak waterproof jobs.

My gf never realized Jay's gf had lost her's because her bikini was almost the exact dark tan as her skin. The girls were hugely upset with us (how was this our fault again???) and had gone from happy drunks to very angry drunks with only the speed that a sorority girl can muster. We load all of our stuff up in a hurry and take off leaving at least one of his good reels behind. Oh, once we pulled out you could hear the laughing and cat calls. 

She just got married last May to another guy and I happened to ask her if her husband ever heard the Zima story. The totally red face told me that he hadsn't yet. I need to take that guy fishing one of these days.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude

*and another....*

Let's see, must've been the late 70's we were running into Aransas Pass from Port A in my Dad's old 21' I/O runabout. As were the custom of the day, he and my uncle, different uncle than the snake story, were putting away the Pearl's like no tomorrow and not having a care in the world. I was a little too young, but dependable enough, to drive the boat back to the motel.

Mom and my aunt would then get the boat and trailer it while Dad and Danny would clean whatever fish there were or would make preparations for dinner if there weren't any. Worked out like a nice little system with me as the designated captain.

We had been fishing the jetties that day and it was a little rough. Outgoing tide with the wind blowing right down the jetties pushing in the breakers made for a rough time out there. We were getting our vertebrae compacted way too often so we headed in.

I was zipping down the bay side of the channel about 3/4 the way back into AP when I started to overtake an inbound shrimper pushing along pretty quickly. So in my ignorance and youth, I cut to the inside of the channel but here comes an outbound tug, not a tow, boat. Alright, I'll got around the outside anyways.

I get about halfway around the shrimper and I'm pounding through his wake which are pretty hefty. Dad's furious because his beer is rolling on the deck from the first wave of the wake and he's just taken the second wave on his knees. Not a good feeling I imagine. He's cussing to make me slow down so he can get back to his seat, so I do. At the crest of another wave. The bow slams down hard since I had cut the throttle and I look back to see Dad hovering in mid air, Pearl tightly fisted.

My only thought is my rear end is going to be awfully sore later that night. By chance, he ends up falling right square back into the rear seat like nothing had happened. Funniest thing you could ever had seen. The Pearl was frothing a little out of those squat bottles, but other than that, he landed perfectly. He and Danny are laughing like hyenas and Dad says, "Haul $$$ boy, I'm hungry."

I drop the throttle pretty quick and just about 20 seconds after the hole shot, the wakes from the tug and the shrimper cross right in front of the boat. I hit a good steep six footer, bow goes up, I can hear the I/O whine as the prop clears the water, and then the bow comes down.

I'm sitting there behind the wheel, staring down at mud that only seconds before had a good 3' of water on top of it. There was a small clump of oyster shells to the starboard side with black and yellow rope a few feet long hung on it. I remember that moment vividly.

The transom hits, the next wave washes us, I hear severe crunching noises as the fiberglass gives way and then I feel like I'd been hit by an elephant as Dad had landed against my back, pinning me to the steering wheel before it snapped off against my sternum. My uncle ended up smacking into the passenger seat next to me. The boat's full of water, engine still running and the whole boat is shaking like no tomorrow as the alumunim prop had sheared two of three flutes.

I can't breathe since the steering wheel had knocked the wind out of me, before Dad had landed on me as well. I think the fact that I couldn't breathe scared him so much he didn't even realize everything that had happened. We ended up getting towed in to AP, had a small hole in the bow, but other than that, the boat ran fine for several more years.

That was, of course, until we took it to the Land Cut in the late 80's. Revenge is a dish best served cold and that evil boat decided on the absolute worst time to leave us stranded. Story later....

BTW, I didn't drive a boat again with Dad around until my teenage years.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu

Most recent one I've heard of...

2cooler, Tokavi goes to clean the great pile of fish generated by 2coolers SKS and Gethookedadventures on Wednesday's trip. Armed with a brand new filet knife Tokavi sets down to do battle only to find out he can't get the new knife out of the package. So being the resourceful little leprechaun, he seeks out the extra sharp paring knife from the kitchen. Now faced with the frustrating task of trying to open his new knife with another knife, Tokavi becomes desopondent over his lack of contributions to the pile of fish. So he takes the paring knife and stabs himself in the wrist in just the right spot to hit his artery and has to be taken to the hospital.

(this post was generated under artistic license in order to create a more humorous angle to the unfortunate accidental self inflicted wound)

Man, some folks will do anything to get out of cleaning fish !!


----------



## coachlaw

Some of these may not fit the description of the thread, but they're funny stories. 

1984 - Marsh behind our camp in La. As was my scavenger custom, I was fishing the marsh for reds and I came upon a sunken old flat bottom. I went back to get my dad to help me extract it. He stepped into the mud and grabbed one of the stern handles to try to raise the boat. It seems that a large and angry mullet had come to appreciate his home in that boat. He jumped out and hit poor dad right in the lip, splitting it clean. That boat served in my Confederate Navy until Hurricane Danny took the camp in '97. Dad cringes when I tell that story.
Summer 2004 - We're fishing a redfish hole on the edge of Bayou Cook in La. I hook a monster and he breaks me off, but I still see the cork running around. Dad and are not small people. We're in my little 10 foot flat bottom. That day he had decided to put a cheap plastic chair in the boat to make his back feel better. As we paddled closer to the cork, dad dropped the paddle. He had a cigar in his mouth and a Heineken in his left hand. He reached back deep to grab the paddle and the rear leg of the chair snapped. Dad did a complete flip out of the boat, swamping us a bit. He landed on his arse, his cigar still lit, and his beer unspilled. We laughed for a while as I bailed out the boat. I still had my eye on the cork, and I was undeterred. I was going to hook the cork and bring in that fish! Dad gained his footing and stepped into the boat gingerly as I leaned to the port side balancing the boat. As he secured his footing on the deck, he allowed his wet behind to contact the wet metal seat at too high a velocity, while bellowing, "ALLLLRRRRIIIIIGGGGHHHHTTTTT!" Well, wet posterior slid across the seat and dad did another flip out of the boat onto the same rear end. Since I had been leaning that way already, I went over too. I came out of the water just in time to catch the motor from landing in the water. Tackle boxes, coolers, corks, and loose lures floating away on the tide we managed to right the boat and begin bailing it out with Mardi Gras cups. I looked over at dad through laughing fits and noticed his cigar still lit, and his Heineken still unspilled. When we got back in the boat, the sun was setting. I gave that redfish the finger and we went home. We laughed uncontrollably for weeks over this, and still laugh whenever one of us brings it up. Thank goodness it was summer.

1992 Bay Bastian, La. We have 14 people fishing off dad's boat, catching trout 2 at a time. As was his custom, dad always invited his grad students for a trip to the camp during the summer. This one was the biggest group ever. I'm running all over the boat, unhooking fish for girls and playing deck hand. I'm unhooking a huge trout when I feel a tap on my shoulder. I turn around and find Paddi looking rather upset. Paddi was a Pakistani fellow who was a source of unending comedy to everyone. His ineptitude in English was second only to his ineptitude in fishing. He said, "Sandy, I need a new stick." I looked at him incredulously and said, "Paddi, what happened to the one I gave you?" Paddi said, "The fish robbed it of me and stealed it into the water. I have cursed him most unashamedly. I am I allowed another stick or no? Dad had to stop me when I tried to get him to go into the water after it. 

Same trip, Paddi is despondent over losing his stick. I take pity on him and invite him to join me in my pirogue for a deep marsh adventure. Big mistake. Paddi reaches back to cast and uses his hook to cut a furrow through my scalp, depositing my hat deep into the marsh grass where it eventually rotted. I lost my temper and jumped out of the boat and swam back to the camp. An hour or so later when I got the bleeding to stop, I went to get him. Apparently he did not know how to use a paddle. He said, "I think the motor is gone in the water. I could not find a motor to get back to the camp!"

1991 - Me and a bunch of high school buddies are at the camp getting really loaded on about 20 cases of the beast. My friend Sean is in the pirogue, which required frequent bailing. I am sitting on the porch as I see him frantically paddling out of the marsh and toward our shell pile. He's screaming, "Son!" That's what we called each other. "Son! I need some help here!" We all watch with voluminous laughter as the pirogue succumbed to the bayou and went under. He paddled like a madman and went down with the ship. I don't ever remember laughing as hard as I did seeing his hat float up as the paddle was still flailing to the surface. 

1989 - Heavy rains beat on the tin roof all night as we hosted about 15 people at the camp. Booray games lasted until sunrise when I went to the dock to find one of the boats missing. I went back into the camp to tell Bud his boat was gone. We invistigated to find his boat was still there, under 7 feet of water. Try being 6 feet tall in 7 feet of water and raising a 20 foot Lafitte skiff. Never trust an automatic bilge pump.

1978 - Floundering at Shell Island in La. My "uncle" Jimmy was 10 (not 3, 10) sheets to the wind. I was 5 years old and it was my first gigging trip. Jimmy saw a big flattie and buried his gig in the monster, which turned out to be HIS FOOT. It was a long ride to the hospital in Port Sulphur. 

Many more, but it sure is late! - Coach


----------



## Lav20

Laying in bed 75 miles from home at 12:00 midnight before an offshore trip.....and remembering ALL the electronics were left at home. - Brazoria / League City / Freeport


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

we were double anchered in the icw channel that parallels the ferry road to aransas in the late 70's in a flat green 14' jon boat. a crew boat "never saw us" and threw a 4' curl over the top of us and totally swamped us as the wave pushed us into the grassflat. They stopped and offered to help, "but please don't turn us in " .............................


----------



## onyourlimit

This one happened to me and my Brother last year. We took both of our boats out nightfishing in West Bay. He got out before me and I launched to catch up I see him with the cowling off and a flashlight in his mouth. Not good, somehow got water in the tank from the previous weeks storms. I tow him back we load up his boat and put his gear lights and generator in my boat and head back out. Tide was low and I found the new reef I've been avoiding that a dredgeboat built. We were stuck, Brother hops out and starts pushing and we manage to get going again. Finally made it to the channel and start heading down the ICW when I have to swing around a oncoming barge. Wham, I find the shallow side of the ICW boat stuck again 6in water on one side 6ft on the other. Brother says I'm already wet and proceeds to hop out to push boat off. Yep he jumps out on the 6ft deep side. We get going again and proceed to the back of greens lake to fish. Managed to get a little off course and got knocked off plane. At least we didn't get stuck. Idled for 10 minutes and managed to get back on plane. Got to our spot and proceeded fire up the generators and lights. Everything is running and five minutes later my brothers generator dies. Will not restart. Everything is OK my generator is still running. Twenty minutes later my generator dies and will not restart. So now we are in the dark with two dead generators and decide the heck with it and continued fishing in the dark and started consuming the beer at a accelerated pace. After catching nothing but hardheads the little wind we had decided to stop. You could hear them coming and we had left the mosquito spray in my brothers boat. It was a bad night.

Found out later both generators had the same failure on the rear seal. What are the odds.


----------



## bburge

First evening of week long vacation on West Bay. My son wanted to throw net some bait so we eased out at trolling speed to flats around Snake Island. Got some mullet and were headed back at trolling speed when lower unit hits something and drive shaft snaps. Waded the boat back to the house and was down for 3 days. Finally saw the single 4" post we hit the next winter at low tide, just sticking out of the water 300 yds from any other structure or shoreline. Only saving grace was trout in the surf were good that week.

First day of 4 day weekend in Rockport. Unloaded boat, started up fine, eased out of marina to San Antonio bay, turned left and snapped the steering cable. Got back by having 7 yr old man the throttle while I manhandled the motor to steer. Down for 2 days.

1/2 way through a split week between Rock Port and Galveston. We're driving back from RP to Galv. I come over a rise and there's a flatbed truck parked on the left shoulder. Next thing I know I'm in a mine field of small chucks of sheet metal that this idiot didn't have secured. Lucky no one was directly in front of me to send it flying. 1/4 mile down the road are at least a dozen cars with flats, busted windshields, etc. I get out to survey the damage. Got all the way around the truck and trailer before I found the 5"X7" piece drilled through my hull. Also got my trailer spare. Lucky I was able to apply an emergency MarineTex patch that lasted the rest of the week. Down for 1 day. 

This one wasn't me, but I saw it happen. I've just put boat on trailer at Texas City Dike and am strapping it down. The next guy in line has his trailer in the water and is idling up in his boat when about a 3 foot wake from a tanker rolls in. He ends up sidways on the trailer in front of the axles, high and dry when the wave roles out. Lucky the guy behind him in line had a wench cause we had to get the trailer off the truck and back it all the way out till it was underwater to refloat the boat. Wenched the trailer back in, reattached and he tried again with no problems other than some really nice scratches on the hull. 

Best Happy ending: Loaded boat on Sunday night of Memorial weekend trip to Rockport. Standing next to trailer enjoying a cold one when I looked down and noticed that my trailer wheel was wallowing out around the lugs. tried to remove it, but bolts were spininning in the wheel hub and we couldn't get enough leverage on both sides to free them up. Buddy and I figured there was no way we'd find someone to fix it, but drove around looking anyway. We stopped at O'Riley to ask advice and the guy behind the counter points to a guy looking at tools and says he might be able to help. I introduced myself and explained the situation. He comes over to see the trailer and says "I could help, but I'll have to go get my tools". No problem there, so we have another cold one and wait. He shows up in 30 minutes with a toolshop on wheels. His next comment is that "this is going to cost you". Uh Oh! But we're captive so I ask how much. " Oh, $50 bucks". Bottom line is he fixed it in 15 minutes. I gave him $100 and told him I wanted to be his agent on any further emergency holiday weekend trailer repairs.


----------



## ydnark

Beat this...

Backing my 26' Wellcraft w/225 Evinrude outboard (kicked up) down my driveway only to hear a thump as my wheels started to spin in gravel. Got out to see skeg on lower unit imbedded 6" into an Ironwood tree. Took a chainsaw, cut chunk out of tree where skeg was (tree was hollow). Didn't even bend the skeg. Speared the dang thing straight as an arrow! Wasn't even drinking that day!


----------



## cobat

My dad, godfather, and myself all headed offshore out of Matagorda in a 17 foot McKee Craft back in 85 or 86. We get out a few miles only to hear the engine alarm. Come to find out, the oil pump went out and we had to troll all the way back all the while taking turns manually pumping the oil. I was about 12 when this all happened. I remember getting seasick and the grape Big K Soda I was drinking came back up several times. Seeing purple coming out of my mouth was an unusual sight. After a few hours of trolling back to the island, still green, hands sore and cramping from pumping, finally someone offered to tow us back in. I don't think either of us even cast a line that day.


----------



## FishFinder

Getting ready to hand grab a really nice trout while wading SLP just when a Bull Shark emerges from the depths to take the trout clean off behind the gills leaving me with a 2lb bleeding trout head...


----------



## minner skinner

wadefishing in the surf with a buddy from work. as he's hollering something at me his teeth fly out. he is frantically grabbing air to try and grab'em before they sink. i didnt know he had fake teeth it kinda freaked me out for a second.


----------



## Pirogue

Most of my moments come from duck hunting.......

Short version..

42" bottom boat 41" wide ditch
3 big guys
More mud than water..._which for some reason equals more throttle_.
lights become disconnected
buddies scrambling for lights
OOPS!!!!!......Who moved that turn??

We end up catching more air than Tony Hawk on a half pipe!!

Running across the river from the Pt Neches ramp, just me and the dawg.

Saw the tug.......forgot about wake. Dawg, decoys and everything in the boat floated for and second or two till we made a landing even the Russian judge would have to give a 10.

Funny one from my dad.

Him and a neighbor went out and were fishing the Sabine causeway in a really thick fog. They were anchored around the point just down from the pier. All was well and they were picking up a few fish when all the sudden the neighbor starts screaming something about a ship. 
Dad looked up and saw the hull of a ship slipping by. They both freaked until they realized it was the old boat that used to be tied up to the pier at the causeway....they had started dragging the anchor and were drifting by.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

This thread is a HOOT!!! Bwahahahaha!

But I'm wondering where all the funny kayak fishing stories are? Hmmmmm?

I KNOW they're out there.


----------



## Roughneck

Hauling tail in your boat and then passing right by a very small shore bird literally standing in the water. Even though you may have a shallow draft boat, you know your butt is about to be in trouble.


----------



## Capt Tom

*Yup*

Way to many years on the water:

Top Five (not in order) *LOL*

1) A friend of mine and a new guide. Anxious to get his clients on the water. Launches boat, loads up clients and meets me at pre determined fishing spot. He ask me if I have his keys to truck. He left his truck with trailer still in the ramp just like he launched with the engine still running. Charlies Bait Camp (Sorry TJ)

2) Another guide friend. I'm headed to my duck blind an hour before sunrise when I see a boat 10' up on a island in the marsh near a duck blind with people standing around looking bewildered. I stop to offer assistance and I ask how he could mess up that bad. After a while he told me that he had left his engine in gear to hold his boat in place while his party got off. He had placed his oversized lab's leash on the throttle...... and the dog jumped out of the boat causing the TRP (moter) to hit full throttle! (POC 2003 - Sorry Andy)

3) Dead battery at the POC Jetties. Put all of my group in another boat, get a jump for my battery and head down jetties to get water out of scooter boat. Boat is still heavy and I turn at the beach to have a head on with a rogue wave. The wave breaks on me and my boat is completly underwater and I am holding on steering wheel for dear life underwater. Boat pops out of the back of the wave with engine still in gear and running while I am laying on my back with a death grip on the steering wheel. All of my ice chests and gear float to the beach to be picked up by tourist.

4) Driving a friend of mine's 24' Carolina Skiff. Coming out of 5th Lake headed to South Pass Lake when the boat skidded on a hard right hand turn and placed entire boat on land with a church group. Two hours to get the boat back in water. (POC 04, I still feel bad about that Don)

5) Fishing POCO and struggling. I finally hit a good fish and my partner reaches for the fish with the net and the fish comes "unbuttoned" and the jig head hits my partner in the eye with the hook penatrating his eyelid and into his eyeball. He ask me to pull it out (which I did) and refused medical treatment and continued to fish. One tough and dedicated man, friend and partner. (POC 94 and God Bless you Dick)

Things happen quickly on the water. Be aware.


----------



## BigBird737

this one is my favorite as my uncle is giving me the speech about how you should never let go of your rod i watch his fly into the watter that was priceless


----------



## Capt Tom

*Oh Yea*

What a great thread! I just thought of one great "oh S&%T. I was going into Contee one morning loaded with 4 people, two dogs, decoys and hunting gear. The entrance was nothing but a damp mud flat with a little drain. I hit it with all the speed I could muster to shoot across it. As anyone who has been there knows what that feels like and how difficult it is to make the left hand turn under these conditons. Right in the middle of the left hand turn is when my steering cable decides to break. What a freaky feeling to do a full 540 degree turn. No grab, just a long, slow skidding spin. All of us including dogs, decoys and gear stayed with and in the boat. What is really wild is that we came to a stop in water deep enough to push into deeper water and manualy turn the moter and continued on with the hunt.


----------



## kempker1409

*nutha one*

This didnt happen on the water but is fishing related

My brother and I drove from San Antonio to Rockport after work last summer for a one day trip. We left S.A. at about 3 AM so we could get on the water early. We fished all day and had not slept. We were dead tired by the time it was time to drive home. We dropped the boat off at storage at about 3 PM. We jumped in the truck and drove home. My brother dropped me off at my house at about 6 PM. 10 minutes later I called him and told him to come back to my house and drop off my wallet, keys, and cell phone. He pulled over and looked and told me that they weren't in the truck. We were in such a hurry to get home that I had gotten everything out of the boat except what was in the glove compartment on the console. My brother started laughing and told me to have a good trip. I had to have my keys and wallet for work so my wife and son rode with me to keep me awake. I got back home around 11:00 PM. I had been up from Sat at 9 AM till Sun. until 11:00 PM. I slept well that night. 

There was definitely a check list from then on.


Brian


----------



## Mark454

That is funny!!!!



BigBird737 said:


> this one is my favorite as my uncle is giving me the speech about how you should never let go of your rod i watch his fly into the watter that was priceless


----------



## backlasher

I lost a good flounder while gigging with a regular flounder gig. I decided I needed something better and a three-pronged, barbed fish spear seemed like the answer. When I tried it out the water was a little murky and what I thought was a really nice flounder turned out to be a medium sized stingray. Ever try to get a stingray off a three prong, barbed fish spear?


----------



## [email protected]

running 30 knots in pitch darkness about 4 in the morning and having something knock you silly upside the head, after killing the motors and regaining senses look down to see a 10" flying fish laying next to your feet. early saturday morning near stetson rock


----------



## laguna24

*a few*

My cousin was soooo proud. He had booked his first trip as a guide. He had a 16ft deep and wide aluminum center console. His first trip was a pastor and his friend (both in their 60's). He was blasting across east bay near WOT when he ran out of water. He missed a turn and threw them both out of the boat. NO major injuries, caught some fish, even got a tip.

Buddy just bought a brand new 26ft Mako. Invited friend who "grew up at SLP". Friend offered to run boat out of pass due to his "extensive knowledge" of the area. Let's just say is is real hard to get a 26ft boat with twin 4 strokes to move in 4 inches of water! They hit a sand bar at about 40. No one hurt, but everyone very unhappy.

Last weekend took my boat on its first overnight offshore trip with 3 friends. They were all pretty new to offshore fishing. We hooked up to the rig in 3-5 ft seas. I took the late shift sleeping. I woke up from sleeping on the bow staring up into the legs of the rig. I jumped up and quickly backed out. The new guys had not realiZed the wind and currents had changed. We somehow didnt bump the rig. That was definately an oh S*^T moment i still see in my nightmares!


----------



## redduck

Early 70's with fairly new Falcon Tiger Bass boat with 60 hp Evinrude running along bank at lake livingston wide open. Suddenly could see bottom from a point extending out into lake with 3 foot wide tree stump cut off about six inches under surface. Boat cleared but motor centered beginning "V" shaped roots of stump. "Wham", force of impact so solid it tears motor from boat and as I look back the motor is four foot in air still running (broke motor mounts) (oh s%$#@) and then falls in to water. Luckyly (ha) it was held by steering cable. Fished motor out and layed on top of boat. Flipped on trolling motor and trolled about a mile to boat ramp. Luckly no one was around.

Another time on Trinity river going duck hunting before daylight with 14 ffoot aluminum boat and old 7 hp Eska (I think) motor. Again wide open trottle and it sticks in wide open. I do a few circles in the river and see a bank that is only about six inches above water surface and about six feet of mud before steep bank. I am thinking I will slide up on mud and boat will come to smooth stop so I head straight into bank. Boat glides over mud as if it is not there and front of boat slams into steep bank. I go flying to front of boat rolling over at least once and looking up at stars. Suddenly realize motor is still running and no one is driving. (oh Sh%$#@) I grab hold of tree root and begin to inch my way back to motor. Finnally think to unplug gas tank and hold on till gas runs out of carberator. I sold that old motor not long after that. Never did figure out why trottle stuck.


----------



## dumbstick

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


PRICELESS!!!!! BWAAAHAHAHAHAH LMAO!!!


----------



## saltyair

Wading in chest deep water (Oso Bay) under the bridge that goes directly into CC Bay, at dusk, porpoise sp surfaces literally 3 ft to my left. Scared the $^^% out of me.


----------



## TunnelVision

*scary*



FishFinder said:


> Getting ready to hand grab a really nice trout while wading SLP just when a Bull Shark emerges from the depths to take the trout clean off behind the gills leaving me with a 2lb bleeding trout head...


That would scare the *^*&( out of me! It would be back to the boat.


----------



## JBYARS2

March, 2007 POC. New 24' Bay Scout on maiden voyage with two buddies and my 7 year old daughter. Took an hour to get to Charlie's at 2000 rpm getting the first break in hour on the motor. Stopped and got some shrimp for my daughter, turned on the livewell and took off on a twenty-five minute run at 3000 rpm (at least we were on plane) to one of my buddy's honey holes to do some drift fishing. Got the drift sock out and went to get a shrimp to bait my daughter's line. I heard water splashing but it wasn't coming from the livewell. Open the battery/bilge hatch and water was about an inch from the top of the batteries. About that time my daughter said there was 2" of water in the head (there is a porta potty in the console). Water was shooting up from the live well pump. The connection on the pump where the hose attached was cracked. I turned it off and the water stopped. Why wasn't the automatic bilge working? Turned the bilge on with the manual switch. Nothing. The wind is pushing us towards the bank and into real shallow water. My boat, my problem. Of course you can't reach the plug from inside the boat. The cold water was only waste deep but by the time I had to reach under and unscrew the plug I was up to my neck. Plug unscrewed and back on the boat. Ran for about twenty minutes to empty the water and back in that **** cold water to screw the plug back in. Needless to say, all the shrimp died and the both pumps have been replaced.


----------



## kempker1199

Let me start of by saying this is a great thread. Last summer I was fishing with a close friend at a spot we call monster hole (it's located near the Port A fairies). Well it was about 95 degrees outside and feels like it about 130. We were at this spot for about 30 minutes, and every time we decided we were going to move one of us would catch a fish (you know how that works). Well about 2 hours into it I was just hanging out at the back of the boat and have my hand resting on the real, and the rod is resting on my feet (which are propped up on the storage compartment). Here I am off in a daze, listening to the radio when all hell brakes loose. My bait takes off, and remember my hand which was resting on the real, well my finger happens to be resting on the spool and some how I didn't lock the spool. So my finger gets smashed and I am screaming like a little girl. My buddy turns around looks at me and says "what the h3!! is wrong with you". At this time I am trying to real in this fish, but cant cause my real is spooled to bad. He says "give me your real", which I reply "You are stupid if you think you are going to land MY fish". It ended up, him holding onto the rod while I pulled the line in by hand. While I was pulling the line, I would also have to let go of the line to let the fish run with it and not break off. The fish is finally in the boat, and it's a 27 ¾ inch red fish&#8230;.Yesss didn't even have to use a tag.


----------



## kempker1199

kempker1409 said:


> This didnt happen on the water but is fishing related
> 
> My brother and I drove from San Antonio to Rockport after work last summer for a one day trip. We left S.A. at about 3 AM so we could get on the water early. We fished all day and had not slept. We were dead tired by the time it was time to drive home. We dropped the boat off at storage at about 3 PM. We jumped in the truck and drove home. My brother dropped me off at my house at about 6 PM. 10 minutes later I called him and told him to come back to my house and drop off my wallet, keys, and cell phone. He pulled over and looked and told me that they weren't in the truck. We were in such a hurry to get home that I had gotten everything out of the boat except what was in the glove compartment on the console. My brother started laughing and told me to have a good trip. I had to have my keys and wallet for work so my wife and son rode with me to keep me awake. I got back home around 11:00 PM. I had been up from Sat at 9 AM till Sun. until 11:00 PM. I slept well that night.
> 
> There was definitely a check list from then on.
> 
> Brian


Ha Ha Ha...I member this one


----------



## bobber

Will I don't have much to contribute, and this has been a great thread. My worse was not so bad, but scared me pretty good. I launched my 18' BW last year in Lake Ouachita with my bro, right at sunup. Immediately ran boat WOT down the Canyon from the Dam about 3-4 miles and stopped along a cliff just before the main Lake. Dropped the trolling motor, excited about our first cast. Walked to the stern, and heard my autobilge kick on and the loud splat of water shooting out the side. My brother looks at me and says whats that? Speechless, I took a breath and screamed "I forgot the Plug" . We broke the serene quiet of that Arkansas morning. With a scramble and shouts ^&^%, I pulled the trolling motor up, and beached the boat on the shore. Being a mountain dammed lake, and clear water, I jumped in the water at the stern to find myself going well over my head into that cold water to fit the plug. I am sorry for disturbing the boat campers and general wildlife in the area that morning.:doowapsta


----------



## thundertrout

my uncle trying load his boat,well he was pretty well slooshed up and instead of loading on trailer,he missed the trailer and run his flat bottom boat right up on boat walk!!!!after it happend we started to call him free willie.man that guy was lucky no one was on pier at time.he was all kinda side ways on the pier.everybody hollering free willie free willie!never fished with him again,never.


----------



## tx-fisherdude

Offshore many years ago in a big Mako with twin Mercs on back. We are about 35 miles out and the steering cable broke. Now how do you steer back? We got the mop and duct taped the two engines to the handle and tiller steered for 35 miles. Not much fun but we made it.[/QUOTE]

Out at the dbl tennaco's cable split figured we had something in the boat to fix it so the most abundent thing we had was empty beer cans. Cut some up wraped them with duct tape made it to the boat ramp before it broke.Duct tape dont leave home without it.Oh yea and beer


----------



## greg77

*1 more*

Thunderstorms were bad in the gulf off galveston so my brother-in-law and son turned around and came back in. We were trailering the Mako on I45 when there was a tremendous BOOOM. I sounded like an explosion inside your head. We looked at each other to see who got shot. After we regained control of our bodily functions and were again capable of rational thought, it occurred to me that it must have been lightning hitting a light pole next to the highway.

When we got home and were backing the boat up the driveway, I noticed that one of my rods in the CC rod holder wouldn't be good for anything more than shooing flies. There was nothing more than graplite fibers up from where the rod was touching the grab rail. That, along with glass from all the instruments scattered all over the boat was a definite $3000.00 Oh S^#T.

The boat is long gone but I still have the rod.


----------



## SaltwaterAg

Set out for an early Friday morning power wade with the whole shoreline to ourselves. About 100 yards from the boat you realize you didn't put the plug in and when you turn around the nose is pointing a bit high. You get in first to start the motor but the 6'7" 330 lb. left tackle you chose to wade with sort of brings the back in down a bit as he boards. A little submersion if I do say so. It was a long ride back to the boat ramp with a big guy riding as far forward as he could hang on.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

*USCG statistic...almost*

Catching decent trout on every cast and filling the bottom of the boat before the cold front hits us with 50 mph winds. My brother Clark makes a cast and says "oh no" about the same time I notice his strawberry Kelly Wiggler suspended in mid air and my new fangled graphite rod is vibrating so bad I threw it to the deck. Five seconds later a lightning bolt explodes a channel marker less than fifteen feet from the boat. 
...
Gassed up the borrowed 23' Robalo at the bait camp down on Caranchua Bay and blew a $100 bill when gas was about a buck. We ran into heavy chop wide open headed for POC when I notice a mirrored flash east of us a few miles. The second time we saw the flash decided to investigate and as we got closer there was a 17' Montauk anchored in the pitching swells. One of the four guys loaded up with a six gallon tank and we ran back to the bait camp for a fill-up, upon returning the fisherman with gas we were rewarded an Igloo full of Budweiser and a $20 bill. 

Cleared the jetties the next morning at daylight headed for the City Service rigs and just inshore of the first rigs the engine dies. Checked everything over and the fuel bulb would not prime, pried the hatch from the deck covering the fuel tank and the manual fuel gauge confirmed our suspicions. VHF radio would not work, no flares, no shade, no anchor and not a cloud in the sky. We drifted and drifted and drifted hoping for another boat to see us. Mid-afternoon as we drifted closer inshore south of the Lighthouse on Matagorda Island, I make out a boat running off the beach a few miles away. Everyone on board hollers and jumps up and down while I wave the 10' VHF antenna with my T-shirt attached. Eventually the boat is coming closer and we couldn't believe our eyes, it was the same four guys from the evening before. We all had a good laugh as Chris jumped on their boat for a ride back to POC. A couple of hours later they returned him with gas and I gladly returned the Igloo full of Budwieser and a $20 dollar bill.
...
The weather man forecasted variable winds less than five miles an hour for the third day in a row so my buddy Alan and I made plans for a "heads and tails" fishing trip the next day. Half dozen rods and reels were loaded in the 17' Glastron ski boat and just as many coolers with ice. By 10 a.m. all coolers were overfull full and we began releasing fish. After a couple of hours of trolling I noticed water on the deck. The bilge pump would not come on and we had no electricity since the battery was submerged. Headed back for POC with the boat almost on plane, good thing there were not any swells at the mouth of the jetties. We make it back to the ramp with the usual crowd on the benches. With the help of several onlookers in the bed of the truck and assistance for the 140 Johnson we got the boat out of the ramp. Water drained for more than 2 hours and the engine would not start once it was turned off. 

...

Sunday afternoon July 30th several years back the wife and I were spending the afternoon with our youngest kids at Decros by the yellow house. The kids were playing in the sand and I was cast netting bait when my wife asked me what that was. I looked over to the north and from horizon to horizon behind POC there was the blackest wall I had ever seen. Within a couple of minutes we loaded the boat and were pulling away to head across toward Saluria for some protection. About half way across the bay I could no longer see POC as we ran wide open in the calm before the storm. I had my wife lay down in the bottom of the aluminum boat holding the kids while I steered the tiller engine to safety. I looked up at the boiling sky above just in time to see the snake reaching down to snatch us up. We hovered above the bay on a wall of water as a what felt like a large hand pushed me to the bottom of boat as I hung on to the tiller extension. The boat was flying along so fast my eyes were watering and everything was blurred. It was only a couple of minutes, but it seemed like an hour that we were in the clutches of the water spout. To this day I get chills and water in my eyes when I relive that event.


----------



## Aggie Pharmer

*Literal "Oh S**T" moment*

August 2006 - I was fishing with my now-soon-to-be brother-in-law (and fellow 2Cooler) Capt. A. Smith, my sister, my girlfriend, and my dad. We had stopped at the convenience store on the north side of the LBJ Causeway to fill up, get beer, etc. I decided that what I really needed was a nice, strong cup of coffee to wake me up. Drank that on the way to the boat ramp at Goose Island.
As we're busting ***** across the bay, I start to feel a pain in my lower abdomen like I've never felt before accompanied with severe nausea. I think, it's probably appendicitis...it hurt that bad. I tell Arlan to pull over and I jump out of the boat and squat in about 2' of water and proceed to create my own "oil slick" about 15' away from the boat. Everyone on board is laughing and my girlfriend is taking pictures of me sitting in the middle of what is basically an open sewer. The strong cup of coffee had set off my IBS.
After cleaning off the best I can, I hop back in the boat and we move to another spot where the water is a bit cleaner. The pains hit again and once more, I'm over the side, sitting in the water. Luckily, this is the last wave of diarrhea and we continue on and catch some nice specks.

Also in a non-saltwater related event, my buddy and I have decided to set some lines in the Yegua Creek where it runs into the Brazos between Snook and Clay. We were in his dad's small aluminum MonArk. We had put the lines in around noon and relaxed eating hamburgers and drinking beer. We see a storm brewing and decided we had better go and pick up our lines in the creek because we didn't want to have them tangle up or lose them. It's about 8:00 at night and getting really dark. Luckily we had a flashlight and were able to spot the millions(?) of water moccasins that were in the creek. My buddy pulls up to one line and I almost grab a snake as I reach for the line to pull it up. Close call.
The next line we come to, my buddy pulls up on the creek bank and I grab the line and start pulling it up. As I have the line in my hand between the second and third hooks, the boat slips out into the current and my hand starts sliding down the line. The line had been attached to a stake I hammered into the bank by a cut cross-section of inner-tube that we were using as a big rubber band. My friend can't get the motor started, so as my hand gets to where the drop-hook is tied to the main line, I decide to chunk it.
Big mistake. The hook swings around and catches me in my right pinkie. As I howl in pain and tell my friend what happened, he freaks out using a lot of 4-letter words and, like mad, tries to start the motor. I'm pretty cool at this point, on a boat in the current, with a hook in my finger on a line that is attached to the bank. I decide to stay in the boat rather than roll out and take my chances with the snakes. The hook finally pulls through and we continue picking up the rest of the lines. Go to the hospital I work at and luckily I don't need stitches. That one could have turned out a LOT worse.


----------



## SwampRat

Oh about 20-25 yrs ago a couple of cousins and their close friend were making a few extra dollars during the summer by trawling and selling the shrimp. One cousin and the friend each had a capable boat and they were going out pretty regularly, mostly on weekends while they held their daytime jobs during the week. I would get invited along to join in on the fun, but I kept my share of quarry as that's what Mom wanted me to do. Since we were all in our upper teens left to our own devices, things tended to "just happen" with no logical explanation. There are two instances I can clearly recall.

On one of our outings I was partnered up with the friend and lady luck just wasn't going our way because the nets were full of nothing more than rotten marsh grass, cans, and the occassional crab. While I tended the steering on yet another drag, we decided to make a drag in shallower water and through the hundred yard gap between the marsh and a channel marking bouy (big one). No worries, I make a slight turn to adjust and was imagining our net filling with shrimp. A few minutes later the boat slows down a bit until all forward progress ceases. A quick look to the stern and the ropes are very tight. Uh oh.  Give it a little gas and nothing. Give it alot of gas and the bow starts to stand up. A bit of thinking on our part and we realized we were permanantly attached to the anchor of the channel bouy. %#@#$! Had to cut the lines and leave it there....The one smart decision that day was to talk the friend out of diving down to cut it free. Not a good day.

Another day it was just the cousins and I and we were hitting it hard. It was mid-morning and we had been up for quite awhile working the net and picking the box. After our usual Little Debbie and Miller Lite snack one of the cousins decided he needed a moment of quiet contemplation and hung his butt over the side of the boat to relieve himself. Boys being boys, we had the usual fun of bombarding him with mud and dead fish but he took it all in stride and our quest continued. Things settled down and after awhile we pulled in the heavy net and dumped the contents into the pick box. At that point the fun and games ended pretty quick when we found a mud shark swimming amongst our shrimp. sad3sm Oh S#2!...I don't really recall what we did with it, but after so many years all any one of us has to do is say, "s#$t in the trawl" and we're back sitting on that boat having a good time.

SwampRat!


----------



## Aggieangler

Making the end of a nice drift in small chop, hearing my Navy vet FIL set the hoook on a nice trout in the back of the boat, hearing oh $hiiiiit....then splash....looking back. He is standing in waist deep water completely soaked. Stepped in the motor well in the back and rolled right off. Saddest part, he stands up, says proudly, while holding rod up, I still got him! Having never landed one wading, he loses the 18 inch trout on his second grab attempt, then tries to catch the still drifting boat. (2005)

1st day on the boat Bevo34's Dad bought. Out of Bayou Vista RxR bridge with me driving, no probs. Motoring along fine, as I have been through there plenty. After fishing, heading back in, Bevo34s Dad wants to drive his boat. Who am I to say no? Definitely saying Oh $hitttttt about 3 mins later as he approaches the RxR bridge too fast even though we are both yelling at him to slow down, shuts down to idle at the last second, and watching the left gunnel move inward a foot as the bow wake slams us into the trestle. (2001)

Fishing out of POC in the 80s with Dad, Grampa (electrician), and Uncle. Boat won't start. Notice that battery cable is corroded through half way to engine. Not sure how to reconnect it sufficiently for long run back. Saying oh $hit as Gramps pulls out a homemade fishing lure made from a wing nut, clips off wires and makes solid connection. LMAO all the way back to the dock. That's him!  Love fishing with him to this day!

Fishing with Bevo34 (note the pattern here) in high school. He brings a guy from church to fish with us. Filling up a fish basket at a crappie house on LBJ singlehandedly with crappie and whites, only to watch the greenhorn (forever since known as free willy), pick up the basket to put his one fish in. The basket was rusty, and the bottom falls out, with about 40 fish in it. Oh $hitttttt.......

Brand new Pathfinder with TRP, runs real skinny. Hauling butt into Estes cove on advice from a local. Not sure which side of single channel markers to take. Pick one at WOT...jacked all the way up....trimmed out.......seeing bird ankles dead ahead....Oh $hitttttt.........(1999)

Standing shin deep in South Bay last year with Bevo34 and Wading Fool. Watching potlickers hike 3-400 yards across a flat to get on our fish. Saying Oh $hitt to myself as they almost step on my 10 foot stringer of reds and trout while walking around me to get to the pothole I was fishing. Asking me how's it going like we are old pals. Saying Oh $hitt again, twice. Once when the first potlicker casts over my clearly obvious braided line and F's us all up. Saying it again when his buddy casts into the now clear pothole I was just fishing and yanks out the last red I needed for my limit. One last oh $hit....as wading fool leaves them an amazing mud roostertail ala Haynie....on our way out. Still cannot believe they got close enough for me to hook them on the backcast. LOL Ftards!

Realizing I have been reading this one thread for over an hour now.....and need to get to bed for work....


----------



## LandLocked

GREAT READ!!!!

Gas in the rod holder is the current leader IMHO!!!!









Duck huntin out younder in West Tx bouncin across the water headed to a spot affectionately known as Canvasback island. Kinda blurie eyed from the previous nights festivities iffin ya catch my drift. Boat was my Buds 14' v bottom with a 25hp on the back. Thing always scared the peewaddlin outa me. He had one of those tiller extentions on the thing. Bout 3' long. Now my Buds a BIG ol boy. Every bit a 300lbs. When he drives this thing he sits on one a them cheap seats that clamps on to the boat. Well, we get to tha spot a little after shootin time and are throwin out deeks. Me in the front chunkin and my Bud in the back idlin this little death trap around. His idot dog goin side to side in this little v bottom rollin the thing right to left. On one of these rolls the seat my 300lb Bud had his big ol fat backside planted on broke. He lost his balance and grabbed that 3' tiller extention and opened that 25hp motor WOT in the process. Boats spinnin like a top. Buds about to get thrown out. And water is POURING in. I gets my balance, reach back and pull the kill switch. Bud wasnt wearing it. Boat stops. Grab my now half submerged Bud by his Columbia jacket and pull him up. We look at eachother and after the "Holy S*^(T, how did that happen" statements get an oar and pole/paddle ourselves to the island. Guns, bullets, gear and worst of all both of our cell phones got wet. Waiders half full a water. Temps about 30 with a good stiff wind. Its chilly. Say "frank it...lets kill some ducks". After about an hour we killed a little short of a 2 man limit and decided we better get that motor runnin and get outa dodge. Bailed out the boat, took that **** tiller extention off and threw it in the water and off we go. We still get shivers up our spins thinkin bout that!!!


----------



## JBYARS2

Back in the early 70's, a high school buddy and I were camping out on Village Creek between Silsbee and Kountze, Texas. We had sat out a trot line across the creek earlier in the day and were mostly drinking beer he had swiped from his old man as we were too young to buy it at the time. We decided it was time to check the trot line and jumped into his little john boat. As we paddled under the tree we had tied one end of the line to, the biggest ole water moccasin you have ever seen dropped out of the tree and landed right between us in the boat. Holy S%^&. Deciding in a nano-second it was the prudent thing to do, we gave the boat to the snake. After swimming to shore, we walked the bank for about a quarter mile as the boat lazily drifted down stream before the snake decided he didn't want the boat after all and slithered over the side.


----------



## pulpfishin

I just got these from a friend of mine......


----------



## Big Willy

Capt. Lowtide said:


> Catching decent trout on every cast and filling the bottom of the boat before the cold front hits us with 50 mph winds. My brother Clark makes a cast and says "oh no" about the same time I notice his strawberry Kelly Wiggler suspended in mid air and my new fangled graphite rod is vibrating so bad I threw it to the deck. Five seconds later a lightning bolt explodes a channel marker less than fifteen feet from the boat.


Very similar thing happened to me. I took my in-laws and wife fishing in Lavaca Bay when a storm blows in from the south. It was still a couple of miles away and we were busting the trout on croaker when my mother-in-law drops her rod and says that it was shocking her. My wife starts complaining as well. I was throwing plastic and I wasn't feeling anything so I told them not to worry about it and keep fishing since we were catching really nice trout and the storm did not appear too close to stop fishing. Then their lines started bowing up in the air and literally their croakers were coming out of the water and suspending in mid-air! You could literally hear the electricity flowing down their lines and their hair was standing on end. That was my Oh-$#[email protected] moment and told them to drop their rod tips and reel in while I started up the outboard and we flew out of there. I would have never believed the croaker suspended in mid air if I would not have had 3 others in the boat to verify the incidence. 



Wife and I were fishing a small reef in Lavaca Bay and catching some really nice trout, my wife was pulling them in so fast I had only been able to catch two to her ten, when I see a 18 ft fiberglass boat loaded down with about 10 people flying towards the reef that's literally 20 yards away. I attempted to wave them away from myself and the reef and they just waved back to me. My wife and I reel in and begin to enjoy the show. They plow into the barely submerged reef and completely beach it. All ten of them jump out and attempt to move the boat and it doesn't budge an inch. We pull up anchor and fly out of their and my wife asks me if I am going to help them. I tell her that they will be there when we go back in a couple of hours because the tide was pouring out of the bay and they would definitely be high and dry by then. Sure enough, the boat was still there although they had already gotten someone to come and get them. Needless to say, learn the bay and stay away from others that are fishing.


----------



## Big Willy

pulpfishin said:


> I just got these from a friend of mine......


He certainly won't need to use the powerpole for that spot!


----------



## Lezz Go

1. Running the flats in Mansfield and see the biggest school of reds ever. Hop out of the boat and catch reds with tops until your arms can't take it only to realize you forgot to put the anchor out. 1992

2. Running the ICW pre dawn and your buddy says "I don't need no Q-Beam" just as we pass a cow by 3 feet in ankle deep water. POC 1993.

3. My duck hunting buddy (?) showing off in his airboat only to run into the blind with us still in it. Pringle lake 1997.

Thank you Lord for letting me live...


----------



## absoulutlee

seeing a alligator in 2 foot water where i waded the day before.


----------



## Aggieangler

Big Willy said:


> He certainly won't need to use the powerpole for that spot!


Them Yammiehammers are sure skinny runners eh? LMAO!


----------



## BigPig069

Fishing the rigs in a 13'6" Zodiac and putting a 8'+ Bull in it that we thought was dead. 13 years ago. now I am 13 years smarter. Boy we did some dumb things in an inflatible.


----------



## Big Willy

On our way to the tidelands to go deer hunting Ernest, R.I.P., decides he doesn't need the spotlight because there is only one pole in the whole dang area and we won't be anywhere near it. Half way across the bay, WHAM, we hit that dagum telephone pole of a marker and snapped it in two. The top half flew between my dad and another guy on the bow of the boat and landed in my brother's lap sitting in front of the center console. The boat was a well constructed wooden boat that Ernest and his sons had recently completed and the impacted cracked one of the boats ribs. We evaluated the situation and determined that we were all OK, by the grace of God, and went on to the hunting grounds! To this day, my brother refuses to run at night without a spotlight shining all the time! :rotfl:


----------



## goincoastal

Last Month - Sabine Lake - I caught an 8' gator on a topwater fishing in kayak. The Oh ***** part came as soon as the plug hit the water and that big head turned and locked on the lure. It was actually pretty darn cool watching him take it. And my partners were no where around me. ANd yes it was a pretty good sleigh ride before I cut my braid.

2004 - Cavasso Creek/St Charles Bay - I ran over a small gator with my kayak just before sun up while fishing alone. I hit him with my paddle feeling the click click click of the paddle running down his back. Suddenly the paddle stops ( i am guessing I hung on his leg), he whips his tail into the bottom of my yak, the paddle shoots straigh back out of the water and he shoots off like a torpedo. It took more than a few minutes before my heart rate came down.

1985 - POC - My wife was 7 months pregnant but wanted to hang out on Sunday Beach with our 2 children while I fished Pringle. I thought it would be OK since it was Saturday afternoon in teh sumer and plenty of folks would be there. So I dropped her and teh kiddos off and headed south into Pringle. I had checked the tides for the wrong day!!! I thought we had an incoming and wasn't paying any attention to the shorelines (water doesn't move much inside Pringle). Well, it was dropping and when we started out of Pringle, the duck blind was sitting on dry ground. It took us 1.5 hours to drag my Whaler thru the cut into Pringle. I made it back to Sunday Beach just before sundown. My wife was sitting there with teh kids all by themselves. She said everyone there asked if she wanted a ride back to POC, but she refused KNOWING we would be there just any minute. BOY did I get in trouble for that one and deservedly so!!!


----------



## LandLocked

Prolly doesnt fit but it does involve a boat.

Last duck season round Anawhackum Young Son & I are huntin a private slew. Used an old aluminum boat to set up on the opposite side. No motor, paddle just pushed it along and used it for balancing purposes. Muds bout mid calf. Finish huntin and I went out and got the deeks rounded up. Hole in my waders got me bout half soaked. Walk back to the boat, tell Young Son "push ya ol man cross dis here slew." So im settin in the boat, Young Sons pushin. I hear something that sounds like Young Sons hittin his knee on the transom. Turn around and was gonna ask him if he is hittin the boat when I see him stand straight up. HUMMM...why didnt he sink in this here sloppy mud?

Bout 5 seconds later the water EXPLODES bout 10 ft away. Yep, Young Son done went and stepped on a gator.

We were bout half way across the slew when all this happened.

The boat was suddenly on a plane and remained on plane till the bank was reached!!!!!!


----------



## tripodtx

This is one of the funniest posts i have ever read,Here's just a few. 

We're driving down 288 about 5 am to go offshore fishing when i here a noise on the drivers side of my bronco. I start to pull off at an exit and going about 30 mph when the left front tire dedcides to make a break for it. The bronco comes to a grinding halt as i go oh sh*% and we watch that 33 inch tire go through the intersection, over the curb, across the field and through a fence and finally come to rest about 200 yards away. 
Me and a couple of buddies are duck hunting in sealy a few years ago. it's about 35 degrees, and I just got a new robo duck and cant wait to check it out. I'm bragging about how good they work and are an instant duck magnet. I wade out into chest deep water to set it up while they're setting up the other decoys. They get in the blind and are watching as i turn on the instant duck magnet and both wings shoot right off and into the chest deep water. To say i was a liitle pi%*ed of as i dove down to get them is putting it lightly.


We launched at Texas city dike at dusk, planning an all-night trip at hannah's. Drive shaft breaks in the middle of the ship channel. Luckily the wind blows us out of the channel and coasties say theres a drowning so the'll be there in a few hours. They show up around 10 oclock and tell us to shoot off a flare. My buddy grabs the gun and points the thing STRAIGHT UP and fires. I go oh sh&$ as you know, what goes up, must come down. We're all a staring with eyes as big as quarters as the flare lands not 2 feet outside the boat. Wow, that was a close one. 

I'm fishing down in rockport at a tournament and after the second day i'm taking my boat back across the causeway to goose island state park where we are staying. Im starting to back the boat into the driveway when all of a sudden my steering wheel feels a little funny. I give it a little spin like i'm on the wheel of fortune, and the darn thing spins like a top. Apparently my steering rod broke and is laying on the ground under my truck.


----------



## GoingCoastal

CaseyS said:


> Never a dull moment with AJ but Im always amazed at how he hasnt killed himself or somebody or somebody hasnt killed him. I guess the Lord keeps watch over his herd even the black sheep.


Matt's told me about him . repeatedly .

Last story was about him diving into "motel" bed at Linda's in sargent and kinda over shooting alittle so he ended up ramming his head in to the wall and got knocked out.

I have a story . Buddy is sittin on the front casting deck of my old flats boat , he's been drinkin - I'm still tryin to fish. Were cruisin around I'm still looking for signs of fish when a pretty good ship wake come's into view. 
I gun to see if I can pop my buddy off the casting deck. I guess i did it alittle to much cause he come's off alright and now he's flying thru the air - still in seated postion mind you - and ends up sitting perfectly on the ice chest in front of the console beer can still in hand.

Dave


----------



## stelvis

*A True Story:*

I was fishing with a friend that I have known for years and this actually happened to him in CHrstmas Bay. I was so amazed that I immortalized it in a poem. It started out with "Oh Sh**" but ..... 

I was fishing with friends on a June afternoon,
With a shrimp and a hook and a cork.
The Bay was green but the bites were lean,
So dinner, that night, would be pork.

As, I stared off in space, a blank look on my face,
With no time to even say, "HEY!"
The green and red bobber took off through the water
With my rod and my reel through the bay.

The cork would appear and as I would near,
It would runaway far in a hurry.
My friends got a laugh as I splished and I splashed,
As I ran and I walked and I scurried.

I gave up the chase, quite red in the face,
And retrieved my spare rig from the truck.
And as I waded back out, my friends they did tout,
"We sure hope this changes your luck".

When what should appear, and so very near,
My cork!, It's headed right for me!
And like a boy that is good, as a statue I stood,
For my friends and the whole world to see.

I snatched up the line and on the end I would find 
My Rod and Reel were still there.
And thrashing about, I reeled in the big trout,
Just under 8 pounds, by a hair!


----------



## BS

Sam Rayburn Lake. dude loading his boat on the trailer for the 1st time. hits the trailer really hard and fast and misses. boat flips on top of him. he had a really bad day.

Byron


----------



## kazcoach

Stuck in thick fog in the middle of the bay and you hear a boat running straight at you because they are following their GPS! Even more hair raising if it is an airboat!


----------



## DMC

Going pretty fast in a friends ski boat, black lab laying on the floor watching a beer can swirl around in circles. Can leaves the boat, lab follows...skip skip skip... he comes up, looks for the can. We have to go get him.


----------



## DMC

Aggie Pharmer said:


> August 2006 - I was fishing with my now-soon-to-be brother-in-law (and fellow 2Cooler) Capt. A. Smith, my sister, my girlfriend, and my dad. We had stopped at the convenience store on the north side of the LBJ Causeway to fill up, get beer, etc. I decided that what I really needed was a nice, strong cup of coffee to wake me up. Drank that on the way to the boat ramp at Goose Island.
> As we're busting ***** across the bay, I start to feel a pain in my lower abdomen like I've never felt before accompanied with severe nausea. I think, it's probably appendicitis...it hurt that bad. I tell Arlan to pull over and I jump out of the boat and squat in about 2' of water and proceed to create my own "oil slick" about 15' away from the boat. Everyone on board is laughing and my girlfriend is taking pictures of me sitting in the middle of what is basically an open sewer. The strong cup of coffee had set off my IBS.
> After cleaning off the best I can, I hop back in the boat and we move to another spot where the water is a bit cleaner. The pains hit again and once more, I'm over the side, sitting in the water. Luckily, this is the last wave of diarrhea and we continue on and catch some nice specks.


Funny!

I had a very similar experience but I was in a tree stand bow hunting deer, while being filmed from a ground blind. I felt the rumble in my jungle and I scrambled down to do my business. It wasn't pretty, I know that, but I shot a deer a few minutes later.


----------



## Caveman

*Good reading - had to add a few*

Ummmm - why is water flowing over my feet toward to bow of my duck boat??? Oh Sh**. Down in 6 seconds. Trinity bay - last year - just after dark - still a good hunt. Thank God we were only 2 feet deep. Lesson learned. Take a wave over the back of a 14 foot Jon and you are pretty much gone. Had to drag the sunken boat several hundred yards accross a flat towards shore. When we couldn't drag it any shallower, we turned the bow into the waves, tossed the battery into the bay, lifted the boat onto the battery and bailed like mad men with a battery box and lid until she was floating again.

A few weeks earlier I found out just how far you could twist an old crab trap around a prop...and I also found out that we didn't have wire cutters in the dry box. FYI - it takes about 45 minutes to pry a crab trap off of a prop with a screwdriver and a pocket knife.

In the very back of Fish Pond 15 years ago, Grandpa had taken my brother and law and me fishing in the airboat. If my memory is correct the bite wasn't too good that day. We decided to head in and loaded ourselves and our gear back into Grandpa's airboat. When he hit the starter I heard a loud noise. I turned around to see the propeller fall to the deck. At least it didn't fly off while we were underway! Could have kileld us all! It's a long push from the back of fish pond to the old coast guard station. I'm not sure why I ever went out on an airboat with him again. I guess I did it because he was Papaw.

Caveman


----------



## CoonBubba

DMC said:


> Funny!
> 
> I had a very similar experience but I was in a tree stand bow hunting deer, while being filmed from a ground blind. I felt the rumble in my jungle and I scrambled down to do my business. It wasn't pretty, I know that, but I shot a deer a few minutes later.


Were you chumming? LMAO!!! :rotfl:


----------



## gmassey

Eltruchador said:


> Wading waist deep in some not so clear water and feeling a "hot dagger"
> penetrate the side of your foot....then the throbbing pain begins.


I was in ankle deep near fish pass when this happened to me!! Always remember to shuffle your feet!!Worse pain I have ever had!


----------



## SUPERSAM

Coming in after a undproductive late winter run. I had called another buddy of mine that was still fishing to tell him we were headed in. Slipped my cell phone in the front pocket of my shirt. As we are idiling up to the dock, truck keys in hand and me on the bow of the boat, my buddy thinks he is coming in a little to fast. He FIRMLY shifts into reverse, I barley catch myself but drop the keys and my phone out of my pocket. Water temp was mid 50's. So off I go to retrieve the keys. Water was up to my chin. Freezing, I made three attempts to retrieve the keys. LUCKLY on the last one I felt something vibrating on the bottom....My phone.....keys right beside it.


----------



## johnny a

Wading out in SLP area last summer. In the middle of a stride I had something swim through my legs touching both of them.


----------



## Laguna Freak

*Cedar bayou*

Running down cedar Bayou (2nd time) in my shoalwater which is capable of running in 8" or less water and learning the hard way that I missed the channel by 20 feet. Ouch...she came to rest in 2" of water. Can you say HARD AGROUND!? Tide moves very slowly there. Be careful.


----------



## Trout Sniffer

Hey Laquna Freak, that reminds me of any time I said O' sheet. There was 5 of us on the boat. Ran up into Ceder Bayou. Haven't been there in several years. Brother was driving. I was co-captian. I noticed the sign that says no boats past this point. Right then, we were in about 2 inches of water. I was on the floor of the boat holding an Ugly Stick in my hand that is still in rod holder. I proved that day that you can bend an Ugly Stick complety over without it breaking. 

Another time that I said O' Sheet: I was coming in from taking some friends out following my brother. We were coming into Goose Island. I make the right turn from Aransas Bay into the Goose Island Channel and my steering wheel broke off. Yes, the steering wheel broke off. Talk about saying O' Sheet.


----------



## coleby66

how about letting a couple buddies use your boat because they say theirs has a dead battery,didnt bring your boat back that night and you were going fishing the next day, they left their boat at your house so you decide to put a battery in their boat and use it. get to your fishinghole and fish for about 30 minutes and see water getting deeper by the second in the boat. start to take off to drain water only to find that the hole is filled with water, they forgot to mention the six by eight hole in the bow. cg rescue.


----------



## zburges

Breaking the key off in the ignition 32 miles offshore.


----------



## Red3Fish

*Just a couple more...*

Many, many years ago, about 1960...when I was just a teenager, we left Anchor Boat Works off the ship channel to go offshore in a 62' boat owned by a longtime friend and neighbor. We ran the ship channel for an hour or so and a thick fog descended on us, so decided to pull out of the ship channel and anchor up and sleep until about dawn and then head out. No radar for boats then, to run in fog with. We pulled a couple of hundred yards out of the channel, anchored up and all hands went to sleep.

About daylight with fog still pretty thick, all of a sudden there was a very, VERY loud air horn blasting the still of the dawn in nearly a constant stream of blasts. All hands on deck, and look up over the stern and have to look up at about a 60 degree angle to the bow of a giant ship a little off our stern blasting its' air horn! Start pulling anchors, starting engines and general chaos, when someone said..."its' not moving".

We get underway and get on the radio....and find out it had run out of the channel in the fog, and run aground about 75 yds behind our boat! The bows of these ships are really, REALLY tall...close up! It took about an hour before the pucker factor kinda subsided...in our abrupt awakening and sleepy haze, we were absolutely sure we were had drug our anchor, drifted back into the channel and were being run down by that giant freighter!!

Story 2....running a channel in back of POC...new to us channel...turn corner into blind end of channel....sand....boat stops....front passenger doesn't stop...several summersaults, and broken rod was only thing broken...an hour of unloading and pushing and shoving back under way!!

I have been catfishing with a buddy for the past week, and just spent about two hours catching up with this very neat string!!

Later
R3F


----------



## thundertrout

getting wraped up by a manawars testicles!


----------



## thundertrout

i mean tinacles!not testaceles!


----------



## GoingCoastal

TERMITE said:


> getting wraped up by a manawars testicles!


Wha ?????

That is just gross , Dave


----------



## Porky

Coming back from duck hunting and your boat is not there! It had drifted off, I had not dogged off the end of the anchor line to the inside ring for it and one crew who is notorious for never learning how to tie off to a cleat did his usual thing. Lucky for us another hunter saw my boat adrift in the ICW and he tied it off to some salt grass with the bow line. God Bless him whoever he was, Later that morning on the way in he stopped me and told me what he did. And I thanked him.

Fisherman: A Jerk on one end of a line waiting for a Jerk on the other!


----------



## CaseyS

TERMITE said:


> getting wraped up by a manawars testicles!


Do you mean wrapped or raped. Cause that would be funny if somebody got violated by a manawar.LOL


----------



## stargazer

Wading in chest deep, dirty water water about dark, to feel the baitbucket float up a touch you on the back.....pelican island bridge...1998


----------



## podnuh

walking in knee deep surf, slowly mindlessly reeling in a gold spoon, having it loop behind you and catch ya behind the knee...yipes!


----------



## CaseyS

*that would suck*



zburges said:


> Breaking the key off in the ignition 32 miles offshore.


How did you get it to start? or how'd you get back?


----------



## Trout Sniffer

zburges said:


> Breaking the key off in the ignition 32 miles offshore.


Yep had that happen to me also. I was in the bay though. I used a screwdrive to turn the key.


----------



## Boat Storage POC

*test ride*

went on a test drive on a new haynie a few years back with Mr. Haynie.left my wife in truck because it was cold.Mr haynie and i took a long test drive and i quess my wife became concerned.Long story short when we come in i see her sitting on dock next to a shrimp boat with a long face ,you quessed it she dropped keys in the drink did i mention it was cold.Stripped to my drawers swam around a while and gave up ,only other keys were locked in house back in Victoria.Luckily a guy came walking up and said for a six pack he would retrieve them and dang if he didnt find them first shot.Lesson learned always have a spare and keep a swim suit handy.


----------



## Aggieangler

Hotwire it!


----------



## juanpescado

It aint the bay but its pretty darn funny , me and step-dad offshore rig fishing , he tried to cast a bottom rig up current (for some reason) , it got tangled up in a rig rope , I told him get the lead cuz we didnt have much , next thing I hear screaming and see feet kicking , he decided he wanted the hook too , problem was he grabbed the hook while the boat was on top of a swell , 4-6 that day boys , I had to hold him up so he could cut the line w/hook that was holding him by his thumb , it sure looked like it hurt but it sure was funny watching him kicking untill another swell would come by .


----------



## thundertrout

oh one more goodin i didnt think about,running dads scooter boat in the turtle bay river
and my bro was at the helm,and going at a purdy good clip and the boat just slid into
the bridge pilings,looked at him like *** you tring to do.well glad it was only couple
yrds from the boat ramp cos we were taking on water fast.big hole in rear left corner!
nobody said a word on the way home.


----------



## cannonjb123

*fillet knife through the calf*

I was fishing on a rock groin in Galveston this weekend with some buddies, when one of them hooked up a nice flounder. Another fisherman we meet that day eagerly asked if we needed a landing net. He was sitting in a chair with his lines stationary, when my friend and I were throwin topwaters, so we replied sure we could use your net. The guy jumped up and immediately slipped and fell. This kind of think happens all the time on the rock groins so I didn't really think much of it. I walked over to him to ask if he was OK when he looks at me with horrible look on his face. He starts saying take it out take it out, that's when I look down and see a fillet knife handle sticking out of one side and the blade out the other side of his calf. He wanted the knife out so I slowly pulled it out and tied a clean towel around his leg and got him to the ER. Pretty crazy to say the least.


----------



## jpmull78

Wonder why the trailer wont come up out of the launch. No boat on the trailer, we were fixin to head out to go fishing. Slam on the gas pedal the the trailer comes bouncing out of the water with the tires and axel inline with the trailer pointing at the truck. We lost the u-bolts and springs. We left it went fishin, limited on trout, parked the boat at a buddies dock, caught a ride, went and got my flatbed trailer and a visit to sportsman trailer company. Got a crew, went a picked up the boat trailer, put it on the flatbed, took home and repaired, welded the broke fender and went back for the boat. Got home at 11pm. Started at 4am. Dang!!!!!


----------



## jpmull78

Had a large striper crank bait hanging from my rearview mirror. My big shepard dog caught the front treble hook in his nose and trying to wrestle the dog, I got the back treble buried below my eye, at the top of my cheek. Looooooooong story. Anyways, a bystander came up and saw me hooked nose to nose with a big angry dog, and he ran in the house and got some side cutters and freed the dog. I had to make a long trip to clear lake regional for surgery. Nice scar and a happy dog.


----------



## captMATT

turning 2 1/2 hour drive to mcfaddin into 6 hours. 2007

watching buddies high center his nissan sentra @ slp as my truck rolls by on its own.2006

hearing frantic yells of "SHARK" at slp as i cast out with the shark with in 20ft of me in a wave. 2006

watch funny little light go down the beach at night, turns out to be fathers rod pulled in. later someone some how caught it and returned it. slp 2006


----------



## Rick miller

How about throwing the cast net and watching your favorite rod and reel go further than the net at Roll Over


----------



## Rick miller

Or loading the boat , put rods in rod holders and taking off. Hearing a noise , looking in the mirror and seeing your other favorite rod /reel in the basketball goal net...all broke up ...drove staight to academy on that one ...


----------



## SEAHUNT186

I figured I would share the time when I was out by myself and decided to head up the ICW from Texas City dike. I went up there due to the windy day and find some calmer water. Well, after almost reaching Rollover Pass, I decided to head back. Let me add that my GPS/fishfinder was acting up and shutting off every 10 seconds. Well, before I got back to Sever's cut it got dark on me. I wasn't planning on staying after dark, but I also didn't think I was that far up the ICW. Anyway, here I am driving in the pitch dark and can't see a thing. I keep turning on my GPS and the last time I did it read something like 5 ft. and BAM. I'm on land and catching myself from flying out of the boat. Luckily I hit a sandy shoreline, but the boat was completely out of water. I call my wife and ask her to give me a tow boat service number. She does and they say they can't get to me for a few hours. About 4 hours later and many naps in between barges shining their spotlights on me they show up. He pulls up and is talking to one of the barge captains and they are telling him that no way he's pulling me off that beach. He assured me he could and he was right. No problem there and I pay him a fat $650. Well, after that I head out of the ICW and reach the open water by the Boliver Ferry area needing to cross to Texas City. These waves that greet me are HUGE and are coming over the side of the boat. At the same time my oil alarm is going off and my gas is on E. So, at this point I'm saying a little prayer that I reach the boat ramp. Thank goodness I do and I finally get home around 2 am with a hurting back from trying to push a boat back into the water. 
I have other stories and will post when I have more time....
BTW, my insurance reimbursed me $500 of the towing bill, so not too bad.
Steve


----------



## aambrow

pulling up to the ledge behind the shacks off the ICW...buddy (boat owner) lowers the new trolling motor, full speed to the shallows, hit the ledge with the trolling motor, buddy does an end over into the water - soaking wet, we get a 45 degree angle in the trolling motor - tournament day LLM 1998

middle of the bay, bees start landing one by one, we get up to a dozen or so and start worrying, we crank up the motor 40mph for about 5 minutes, idle the motor, bees start landing again one at a time till there's more than a dozen, I swat at a bee with my flip-flop, the bee turns on me and the flip-flop jumps in the water, I reach for it and it keeps moving to the back (we're idling), I finally grab the flop as I fall out of the boat, the bees start amassing, I climb back on, we run 3 more times at WOT trying to lose the bees, didn't work...they were landing on my Dad, turns out Dad's red handkerchief around his neck was the culprit...as soon as he took it off the bees left 

seriously, the very next day, drifting mid bay, rats nest, line getting close to prop, full UP-trim, Dad's performing surgery getting rats nest undone, brother sees a swarm of 1000+ bees bearing down on us, brother's yelling, I'm lowering the slowest down trim I've ever experienced in my life, Dad's still doing surgery - ignoring the yells, bees are now 50 feet away heading right for us, I crank, Dad says he's not ready, I say forget the rats nest and we got out of there no stings...I double checked that he didn't have his red on again


----------



## DAVIDC

being told by a bait sellsman that the seas are going to be only three feet today and getting out 13 mile and they turn into 8' almost had to call the CG to take my son off the boat but dad got us in safe and sound, son slept through it all he was 8.


----------



## BALZTOWAL

Aambrow, Where Do You Fish At And Maybe You Should Use Bees For Bait.lol


----------



## fishoholic158

not going between the navigational bouys and hitting rebar from the old causeway, causeing you to bend your prop and break half of your skag on you motor.(galveston)


----------



## big_zugie

ive seen plenty of sharks in the waves and never had a problem with them around me at all, well for some reason it was a little differnt

went back up to the truck to re-tie my line and so im walking back out to my friends out in the surf on the second bar catching sharks, i have my head down trying to tie the knot to the hook as soon as i look up i see about a 6' bullshark turn quickly torwards me and was about 5' from me in the first gut, i just start yelling OHHH SHI****** BIG SHARK and start smacking him with my rod. and i dont think i have ever ran so fast in my entire life while the rest of them sit out there and laugh at me like i was a girl


----------



## goosekillr

Getting towed in after breaking down and the v-bottom tow boat hits a submerged reef, and your flat bottom skiff dosn't slow down at all. That is untill it crashes into the back of the tow boat.


----------



## Highwave Patrol

Younger Brother took virgin wadefisher to Sargeant, only to bring back 3 new rods that had been shortened to about 5 feet after the truck door was slammed on all three.

Went night fishing on Trinity River with two friends, two floating night lights, one battery, and no beer. Didn't put 1 and 1 together until the lights started to go dim. The motor had a pull cord, which broke after about about 50+ pulls. Made it back to the dock using paddles and prayer.


----------



## jay07ag

walking back from the second sandbar after a great morning in the surf only to have a blacktip treat himself to my personal best 24'' trout on the end of my stringer


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

A Game Warden,,,,lol,lol just kiddin Actually one evening while I was wade fishing and it was almost dark and turned back to look at my boat and only to se it not there where I anchored off!! Thats when I said OH SHI%...Fortunately it was around the cut slowly drifting away, but I truly believed I walked on water that evening....


----------



## DAVIDC

Losing my four month ol Carolina Skiff 198 DLV at the POC big jetties ran it up on the beach just inside the jetties and unloaded to fish for black drum my buddy Ray ask why my boat was headed inshore like that had to haul butt to catch it about 100 yards out anchor line came untied.
POC feb 2007


----------



## Mschuste

Fly-Fishing in January in the Guadalupe River with chest high waders and slipping on a rock as the chest waders are filling up with water. I was reeling in a HUGE fish...turned out to be a nice size branch. I ended up floating down about 150 yards of the river in freezing water.... NO change of clothes or towel made the ride back to San Antonio a long one...


----------



## Fishin Coop

Having your outboard **** out upcurrent of swing bridge - boat gets pinned against bridge and we can't move it!! Current tilting 19' boat while we are holding onto bridge and trying to keep it away - we are thinking we are going to die! Finally get towed out by shrimp boat with lots of backed up traffic. Matagorda intercoastal channel 1998


----------



## Turpis Piscator

Making the run from Sargent to East Matty in about 25 minutes in 40 degree weather with a 25 mph wind then blowing a piston after making it 500 yards into the bay. Then taking an hour and a half to get towed back to the dock. (3/2007)

Making it past the shallow water in front of Pringle Lake bumping the bottom a little but thinking that I'm homefree once I get into the channel........precisely 15 seconds before cuttin the corner too sharp and running aground. (Watching clods of mud fly 20 feet in the air, 30 feet behind the outboard.) Poetic justice? Watching a buddy coming OUT of Pringle Lake laughing at you for running aground, then running aground himself because he was laughing too hard at you to pay attention to what HE was doing. (6/2007)

After having spent a pleasant day snatching people around Lake Conroe on a tube, making it almost all the way home before you lose the left wheel & hub on your trailer. At 9:45 at night. On a dark country road in the middle of no where.


----------



## anton

haha this one happened last night, my friend caught a hardhead and decided to try to punt it to the other side of the canal forgeting he had holes in his crocs he kicked it and got stabbed ended in the emergency room


----------



## Aggieangler

anton said:


> haha this one happened last night, my friend caught a hardhead and decided to try to punt it to the other side of the canal forgeting he had holes in his crocs he kicked it and got stabbed ended in the emergency room


Ouch...I learned at a young age not to kick em. Saw a guy do that same thing on a pier. He hobbled off in pain with the hardhead sticking out of his foot wiggling. Since then, I try not to touch them if I can help it. Switching to all artificial has cut down on encounters with said tourist trout de whiskerfish.


----------



## Levi

Dang the tide is high my dad says.....yep I say but you might want to steer right a bit that bar comes perty far out...................na says dad, were fine with the tide being this high........I say, but when the tide is out its dry land there.....no its not says dad................BRRRRRRRRRRR BRRRRRRRRRRRR BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR We made it but barely, thank god that was in the old boat and not my new one..lol


OK YOU GOT ME..........................I was driving not my dad........LMAO lol


----------



## POC

Drinking all day on the boat to be pulled over by the Game Warder on the way in. When the Game Warden ask if we could walk a straight line. My Buddies girlfriend chimes in "But officer (Burp) you can't walk a straight line on a boat". Luckily the Warden got such la augh out of it he sent us straight home.


----------



## TxWadr1

*Deja Vu*



Laguna Freak said:


> Running down cedar Bayou (2nd time) in my shoalwater which is capable of running in 8" or less water and learning the hard way that I missed the channel by 20 feet. Ouch...she came to rest in 2" of water. Can you say HARD AGROUND!? Tide moves very slowly there. Be careful.


That brought back a memory I would like to forget. Did almost exactly the same thing 8 years ago at dusk no less. I was even running a Shoalwater at the time. I am telling my wife you got to be careful the sand bars change all the time down here and then.... wife was not to impressed.


----------



## Turpis Piscator

Fishing for grouper with my dad when I was a kid- hooked into something BIG and heavy. This thing was pulling so hard my dad was worried the line or possibly even the rod would break. Of course, catching a grouper that big is RARE so everything was happening fast. Too fast for a 10 year old to keep up with. So, when he said, "LOOSED THE DRAG!!!!", after a moment's indecision, I flipped the lever which released the bail. Let me tell you- you don't know what a backlash looks like. The reel freaking EXPLODED. That 50# test Ande line came off the back of that Penn reel like a doggone track star. As punishment, I had to land the fish hand over hand. Turned out to be the 2nd biggest grouper we ever caught. 1970-something.


----------



## sofa king

One day fishing a tourney out of POC, I walked across dewberry Island to get into the lagoon. I was throughing a spoon and noticed something in the distance. 1/4 mile a way at lease. I thought it was a whooping crane doing some kind of mating dance. I kept on fishing and next time I looked over that way, to my suprise it was an ostrage that was running( wading ) straight for me. I don't know what he had on his mind but he had been running through mud and water and coming straight for me, as he got closer I could hear him breathing very hard. I had to take my rod with spoon and use that as my weapon, swinging it at his head to get him to stop. He stood there for several minutes as I backed away, everytime I put a little distance between us he would charge me again, making me swing my weapon at him till he would stop. I am 6' tall and we were almost eye to eye.
The whole time this is happening, my three team mates are laughing their a##'s off. I can tell the story better after a few beers, it's kinda hard to put it in writting, hope you get the picture. I will never ever forget that day.


----------



## FISHGUTS

hell! i'll never foreget this story!!!.....lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mustake

I would have bought tickets to see that!!!



sofa king said:


> One day fishing a tourney out of POC, I walked across dewberry Island to get into the lagoon. I was throughing a spoon and noticed something in the distance. 1/4 mile a way at lease. I thought it was a whooping crane doing some kind of mating dance. I kept on fishing and next time I looked over that way, to my suprise it was an ostrage that was running( wading ) straight for me. I don't know what he had on his mind but he had been running through mud and water and coming straight for me, as he got closer I could hear him breathing very hard. I had to take my rod with spoon and use that as my weapon, swinging it at his head to get him to stop. He stood there for several minutes as I backed away, everytime I put a little distance between us he would charge me again, making me swing my weapon at him till he would stop. I am 6' tall and we were almost eye to eye.
> The whole time this is happening, my three team mates are laughing their a##'s off. I can tell the story better after a few beers, it's kinda hard to put it in writting, hope you get the picture. I will never ever forget that day.


----------



## WWR

Backing boat in water and driving off to park the truck to discover I forgot to put the plug in. 7/06


----------



## Captain Dave

*Croc Holes*

Holes or not, would still be going to the ER. I stepped on one with a LLBean Croc version and the dorsel barb went into my big toe and hit a nervre. Still feel a twitch now and then... I let the HH go, was nt his fault....



anton said:


> haha this one happened last night, my friend caught a hardhead and decided to try to punt it to the other side of the canal forgeting he had holes in his crocs he kicked it and got stabbed ended in the emergency room


----------



## donf

I'm sorry, but the ostrich story pegged my BullS**t O Meter to the stop. I'll need a picture.
lol


----------



## munson

donf said:


> I'm sorry, but the ostrich story pegged my BullS**t O Meter to the stop. I'll need a picture.
> lol


now that would make a great Funniest Home Videos


----------



## Gottagofishin

Taking off from a drift and feeling the skeg drag through the sand and then the boat suddenly jumps forward as it gets on plane. Then a slit second later realizing that you were in 4 feet of water, the drag was your drift anchor, and the jumping forward was when the cleat pulled out of the side of the boat.


----------



## DUKFVR

Trinity Bay 1981 or so. Catching trout every cast in a building storm wading Hodges. Look over shoulder & here comes a waterspout. Missed us by about 100 yrds. Talk about scary.


----------



## Mustake

True or not, that's some funny *****. I would think you would have to have one hell of an imagination to come up that. Although I think I would have taken off running and screaming like a sissy girl. LMAO



donf said:


> I'm sorry, but the ostrich story pegged my BullS**t O Meter to the stop. I'll need a picture.
> lol


----------



## TxWadr1

Duck Hunting the back marshes of Rockport one morning. My buddy (6'3" - 230lbs Athletic coach) Criples a Pintail drake and it lands on the shoreline 70 yards away. He gets out of the blind starts wading over to the bird, at the edge of the spread a decoy wraps around his leg. My other buddy and I are in the blind watching this. As he walks another 10 yards the decoy wrapped around his leg starts bumping his leg. The next thing we hear he is screaming Stingray and is literally jumping out of the water. He gets the bird and comes back to the blind, we couldn't even talk to him because were were crying so hard. His new name of course is Stingray.


----------



## pg542

donf, you should get some "goldies" for starting this thread. I don't think "greenies" are adequate. LMAO,I still am. Been there,done that on more of them than I care to admit. It may be a while before this one goes away......... decoy string...stingray....priceless. Mental picture cracks me up.


----------



## SurfRunner

When I was about 13 years old, I was fishing in the surf at Gorda when suddenly, a pale hand comes floating in front of me. I screamed and turned around to run when I realized it was a playtex glove.

Stopped to talk to this guy one night on the beach near San Luis Pass about 20 years ago or so. While talking to him, he reeled in his surf rod and there was a black fury thing with two limbs dangling from it. I asked him what that was and he said, "kitty cat". It was a half a cat he was using as shark bait. The can't didn't freak me out. The guy did, so I got out of there.


----------



## donf

Not really an Oh S**T but we're joyriding in a buddys boat years ago, two families, mine and my buddies with his very Loud wife.
Game warden pulls us over for the gear check. When he gets to the part about, " Sir, could you show me your noise producing device ( horn ), buddy says, "Ginger, would you stand up for the nice officer".


----------



## River Fisher

A long frustrating session of duck hunting for my brother-in-law, his buddy and me. We're just about ready to call it a morning when we tried to call in one last flock that was really too high. It was obvious that we weren't going to get them so we decided to try and give them a significant lead and take one out. All three of us unload and lo and behold my brother in law's friend knocks one out of the sky.

It drops not 30 feet in front of us. He slowly get's up and walks towards it because we know we're done for the day. He's in no hurry because it's head is under the water. He gets about a yard from the bird, it's head pops up and it takes off right at him, 180's off of his chest in a cloud of feathers and is goes after it's friends! 

He's jumping up and down screaming at us to shoot it, but we were already picking up and were laughing so hard that there was no way we'd hit it.


----------



## Fish-a-mon

The Ostrich made me laugh though. That's funny I don't care who you are!!!


----------



## SSG

*Oh $#!**

This my first post, what's up everybody? Great site and hilarious thread.

Anyway, My stories won't compare to most of the stuff but here goes.

My family and I have been camping Goose Island St Park for somewhere around twenty years, maybe more: we started going down there when I was around 10. The first couple times we did the pier thing and it thrilled my sister and I to sit out there and catch the schoolie trout all night long; we also used to spend all day on the pier catching crabs back when you could slaughter them off that pier, two or three dozen a day it seemed.

I've also done the stop sign thing in my Dad's old 16' aluminum boat with my cousin driving who is a bit older than me, and had to drag her off back into the channel. Anyway first few years down there we keep hearing about how Cedar Bayou is the place to catch the trout and we had seen the ice chests to prove it. So one year Dad, my cousin, sister and myself decide we are going to find Cedar Bayou and get our limit in trout.

Well on the way down there, we lost the channel so all four of us are out of the boat dragging this thing around in a foot to a foot and a half of water looking for the channel, no scratch that arguing as to where the channel was. When we finally get there we wade out and we start catching fish almost immediately. Our stringer which was tied to my wade belt was filling up quite nicely. It was then that I heard a splash and looked over to see a blowup right next to the striinger float. I pulled up the stringer and there in a nice little row were all our fish or fish heads rather. Dad and I quickly decided it was time to get out of that water, he grabbed my sister and I shouted to my cousin and it was back to solid beachfront for us. That was the last time we went to Cedar Bayou, I now do most of my fishing from a boat but will wade right around the G.I.S.P. pier and the T.C.D. on occasion, no other encounters with sharks knock on wood.

Well, I'm about thirty minutes from leaving work for the day for an all nighter/Saturday morning fishing trip down in Galveston Bay so I'll hollar at y'all later. Look forward to posting/reading some more.

SSG


----------



## boashna

driving with a trailer and stopping every 10 min to check on the trailer because the Trailer was pushing the truck on every stop and it yanked the truck on every take off .

75 miles later when I got home I realized that the chain was undone and I never hitch the trailer . even though I had a padlock on the hitch , nothing was holding the trailer but the weight of the trailer . I had hitch the trailer at least 500 times with no problem.

I was ridding on pure luck.. I should of bought a lottery ticket July/2007 

getting hit by a 4ft wave in 2ft of water and have your fishing line wrap around the prop- Bolivar 2007 


fishing clear lake bridge and falling sleep at 7am and waking up as I hit the water and having bounch of people telling me are you ok 1980.


going head first and swiming for my life as a wave washed me over board on North jettie 1985

getting stranded because i put gas in my disel while talking on the cell 2006
beaching the boat at 2omph in westbay 2004.


----------



## Scubasteve

Buddies pre-fishing for the redfish cup calls me b/c they have run out of gas. Of course I play hero! Chopping through the wind and the waves on our way out to Redfish Reef our boat catches a little too much air and comes down hard. Engine dies, won't start. Call our buddies and let them know we are going to be a couple minutes late(r). Begin cleaning the plugs and the wife says, "wouldn't that suck if you dropped one in the water". Next plug....bloop....No way, did I just see that happen? We phone our buddy and inform him that a double rescue is needed. He flags down another boater to come find us and get his gas so they can come save us. We play "Here I am" with the flashlights for a bit and the rescue plan is coming together. We finally get 1/4 mile from the boat launch and thier boat runs out of gas AGAIN! We now have to wake up a neighbor at 11:30 at night to bring them more gas and drag us back to the dock. This 70 year old retired tug boat captain was not happy, but he was our hero for the rest of the day.

sS


----------



## FishinHippie

Scubasteve said:


> Buddies pre-fishing for the redfish cup calls me b/c they have run out of gas. Of course I play hero! Chopping through the wind and the waves on our way out to Redfish Reef our boat catches a little too much air and comes down hard. Engine dies, won't start. Call our buddies and let them know we are going to be a couple minutes late(r). Begin cleaning the plugs and the wife says, "wouldn't that suck if you dropped one in the water". Next plug....bloop....No way, did I just see that happen? We phone our buddy and inform him that a double rescue is needed. He flags down another boater to come find us and get his gas so they can come save us. We play "Here I am" with the flashlights for a bit and the rescue plan is coming together. We finally get 1/4 mile from the boat launch and thier boat runs out of gas AGAIN! We now have to wake up a neighbor at 11:30 at night to bring them more gas and drag us back to the dock. This 70 year old retired tug boat captain was not happy, but he was our hero for the rest of the day.
> 
> sS


LOL.. I've yet to hear that story so complete!!! LMAO... What a night!!


----------



## Melon

Best thread in long time. And Long.lol


----------



## Scubasteve

Oh yes...what a night :rotfl: 


sS


----------



## Stuart

Grabbing that roll of toilet paper (if you have one) and heading for the nearest shoreline.


----------



## bayoudj

Falling out of a small jon boat while heading to a fishing spot on the kiamichi reservor in OKlahoma. Rope wraped around ankle and I was being pulled behind the boat like an inner tube. Took my father-in law a couple of minutes to realize that I was not in the boat and stop to haul me back in. May have been some beer involved, but luckily I float.


----------



## Danceswthsheep

Fishing in the surf and through the corner of your eye seeing a plastic bag floating that must have come out of your pocket. Without looking grabbing it and quickly discovering it was a portuguese man o war.


----------



## bluewave18ft

*gaff in hand*

catching sharks at the car bodies.thought he was tired.hooked him in the face.he was not happy and decided to go down.expensive gaff hook going too.kick off shoes grab line and follow.found hook and shark.hook in hand sharks all around.get the hell out of the water i hear.hook through hand i climb out of the water.im a little bit of pain. i decide it was ,after all just a 100$ hook.smart? no, but i did not have to buy dad another hook.


----------



## Donnabs

*Freaky Accident*

This story has several "Oh Sh**ts!" Coming out of East Maty Bay one Sat. eve. (2 boats) after a long day of fishing. My nephew & his boat out into the ICW through the first cut before us, long enough to be out of our site. On his 18' Mowdy are 6, 2 adult male, 1 adult female, 1 teenager (14), 1 child (9) and 1 miniature poodle. Oh, and one or two coolers, I don't remember the exact number now. As we come out of the cut in our boat (a 25' Gulf Coast), they are stopped just to the left of the cut, sort of in the middle (but not really) of the ICW to let the guys "relieve" themselves off the side of the boat. Well, apparently, too much weight on one side of the boat = a flipped Mowdy boat. To my horror, I opened my eyes- I was snoozing a bit - (when I heard one of our passengers scream "Oh SH**T, THE BOAT'S FLIPPED OVER!") to see an upside down boat, with no one immediately surfacing. We immediately started screaming and counting heads as they ALL finally bobbed up to the surface - even the dog! THANK GOD! Got everybody on board our boat except the guys who stayed in the water to try and "rescue" (I suppose) the Mowdy. So the next "oh sh**t" is we look down the ICW to see a barge coming! Luckily my husband was no stranger to "accidents" with this nephew and is already in the process with ropes, et.al, to get it flipped BACK over and out of the way of the barge. Got that done thank GOD again. The third "oh Sh**t" came when the realization hit about eveything that got lost when the boat flipped including wallets, keys, (some folks drove up from Corpus), new gear, etc, etc. We towed it back to the boat ramp. Needless to say, the boat got sold but we were truly blessed by God because it could have been SO MUCH WORSE! Freaky freaky accident!


----------



## fishin_1

Just curious....

Not a "Oh S****t but funny--mid 70's--fishin rollover pass with friend of dad's, middle of the day - hot - nobody catchin - water reallly moving thru at apretty good clip. all of a sudden friends rod double over and the fight is on (using vintage 60s boat rods with 309's probably 30# mono) reel is screamin then he cranks in, then reel screams and then he's crankin - screamin & crankin & crankin & screamin (I'm impressed) ..... everyone at rollover is ooohin and aaahin this goes on for about 10-15 min - the excitement is in the air -- finally the 5lb dead black cat gives in...All of rollover is laughin their asses off.....!!!


----------



## boashna

whatch a boat get pushed under the dock in texas city ramp by a 8ft wave from a ship and the boat lifted the dock out of the water .july2007


----------



## MsAddicted

Red3Fish said:


> About daylight with fog still pretty thick, all of a sudden there was a very, VERY loud air horn blasting the still of the dawn in nearly a constant stream of blasts. All hands on deck, and look up over the stern and have to look up at about a 60 degree angle to the bow of a giant ship a little off our stern blasting its' air horn! Start pulling anchors, starting engines and general chaos, when someone said..."its' not moving".


You know the captain was elbowing his buddy saying "hey Joe watch this boat when I hit the horn!" Having a little fun while they were waiting for their tow.


----------



## ASYLUM

Drifting a shallow spoil bank south side of Adkins Is in 2004,spankin the trout when all of a sudden a boat down a ways from us is sitting on dry ground. He had failed to pay attention to ship traffic. It takes a moment after adding water for a boat to refloat after sucking down hard on the spoil bank. Thank God for self baailing decks cause he had plenty of water in his boat before there was enough on the outside to float. We had fired up and moved but I had to hang around a make sure they were ok and I had to clean out my shorts. He Scared me.


----------



## rainwater

back up to boat ramp by yourself, unhook from trailer, throw everything in boat, park truck, start up and idle out to bay, while ideling out open floor hatch door to grab something and discover it is full of water due to lack of a boat plug, got back just in time to ramp as i discovered the bilge is not working, drained water all the way back home 25 ride. Duh.........


----------



## hectorm40

going down 45 and seeing a boat passing on the right hand side. oh [email protected]#%, it's your boat. serious pucker factor.


----------



## juanpescado

My ex-wife worked for TPWD as the main operator (phone center) , she got a call one morning saying a guy in Port A launched his boat ---- with trailer and all , I really wish I could've seen that ....


----------



## bowskipper

Pulling in to Seiver's cut while sitting on bow of boat as captain runs over a pile of rocks with rebar sticking up. I go over the front trapped between rocks and boat and a six ft. piece of rebar goes through the boat - 1984.


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Coming back into Highland Bayou and Bayou Vista this passed Sunday night, some a*& hole is setting slap dab middle channel (if you can call it that) no lights on nothing to alert his presence. Didn't see the jerk until he seen me and started to move. After getting around him without incident I looked back before going under the trestle bridge only to see him move back to where he was.

Hadn't heard, but I guess he survived.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts

Reaching down to pick up a big hardhead and tripping. 2 inches of top fin sticking out the back of my hand, Then ripping it back out. 15 years old (Mouth of the San Bernard). 
The only other pain that could compare to that was when a wild cat bit through the same hand multiple times.
Wade fishing at Texas City Dike at night and getting wrapped around the waist by a Man o war. 1992


----------



## Fish_tx

How about Wadeing in waist deep water when your feet sink in mud up to your mid thighs. you try to pull out and your boots start to come off. You ahve to ask your buddy to help you get out of the guck.

Ariving at the Levve Road in Texas City to find a flat smooth bay. Walking down hill and over the rocks when your foot slips and you twist your ankle and dislocate your kneecap. No one else is anywhere near by to see ya. Shimano Falls on rocks and gets a nice reminder scratch. End up going to Dr to get several X-rays. Never got in the water that morning, Was out for about a month. Summer 2006


----------



## tail-chaser

*This one happened on sunday 8-12-07*

Ok, me and my wife lanching the boat about 6:30 am and I back the boat into the water and get ready to jump on and back it off. I grab my "wifes stuff" (sunscreen, towels, cell phones, snacks, ect. ect.) as wells as a fresh cup of joe in the other hand, my wallet under my arm, and the boat keys hanging out of my mouth. So here I go about to throw all of this junk on the front of the boat, the second I get about a foot from the water I start sliding in, get about two foot into the water and loose it. Junk goes everywhere, it looked like I was having a yard sales at the boat ramp. The worst part was there were about 8 people to watch me do this. Embarrassed and wet located all of my belongings out of the water, proceed to go fishing and don't catch a thing. You really have to love fishing to forget about days like these.


----------



## lizking32

Walking with bait buckets over each shoulder the roughly 150 yards from the truck to the water through vegetation that is producing choking clouds of mosquitos. Finally getting to the water, putting the bait buckets in, slapping the last thousand or so blood suckers off of your body, and realizing that you left your cigarettes at the truck.


Going back for them and doing it again.


----------



## Slingshot

Scubasteve said:


> Buddies pre-fishing for the redfish cup calls me b/c they have run out of gas. Of course I play hero! Chopping through the wind and the waves on our way out to Redfish Reef our boat catches a little too much air and comes down hard. Engine dies, won't start. Call our buddies and let them know we are going to be a couple minutes late(r). Begin cleaning the plugs and the wife says, "wouldn't that suck if you dropped one in the water". Next plug....bloop....No way, did I just see that happen? We phone our buddy and inform him that a double rescue is needed. He flags down another boater to come find us and get his gas so they can come save us. We play "Here I am" with the flashlights for a bit and the rescue plan is coming together. We finally get 1/4 mile from the boat launch and thier boat runs out of gas AGAIN! We now have to wake up a neighbor at 11:30 at night to bring them more gas and drag us back to the dock. This 70 year old retired tug boat captain was not happy, but he was our hero for the rest of the day.
> 
> sS


funny story. I remember something very similar happening to me once. Wait, that story is about me. D'oh.


----------



## gsb

trying to ease up to Todd's Dump and being sucked toward the reef by a ship wake. Son mans the push pole while I man the trolling motor to overcome the pull. A few minutes of nervousness that turned out OK. 

Getting my anchor hung up while solo at the wells. Nice fellows that pulled so close they could ask me " you hung up?" made me feel even better. Fortunately was able to free said anchor to be used another day.

Arriving at Eagle Point at 6;30 to see that they have closed early and I can't buy my wife her SHRIMP. Oh S%#*t!!!!


----------



## WWR

lizking32 said:


> Walking with bait buckets over each shoulder the roughly 150 yards from the truck to the water through vegetation that is producing choking clouds of mosquitos. Finally getting to the water, putting the bait buckets in, slapping the last thousand or so blood suckers off of your body, and realizing that you left your cigarettes at the truck.
> 
> Going back for them and doing it again.


I probably wouldn't be smoking that day.:tongue:


----------



## Slime Time

duck hunting with my dad, he's reloading his shotgun with the Barrel poing to the floor of the blind, Gun accidently discharges blowing a hole thru the plywood floor and into the controls of the flatbottom. spent the entire evening sailing and paddeling across Lake Austin with a piece of burlap a 2 x4 and a paddle. Late 80's


----------



## lets go fishin'

How about having your bobber in the water then very dumbly seting it down and going to help your friend un hook a hardhead Then turnig around to see your brand new allstar rod fly out of the boat.


----------



## coxhw

Leaving Freeport jetties ( the old ones ) seas running 4 to 5 hit one huge wave the boat pounds and out from under the console falls a 4 1/2 inch yellow jacket nest ( full )


----------



## jackcu

Running WOT when you pas a great looking bird, then it hits you. The bird is standing in about 2 inches of water. Grab the throttle and sssssssssssssssscccccccccccccrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaapppppppppeeeeeeeeeee. Dangit


----------



## Saltwater Servitude

I must preface this one by stating I am a vehement anti-smoker. Cigarette smoke gives me serious migraines so I have little regard for smokers and their addictions. I am to the point that I have made a friend of mine walk from Goose Island to the Exxon for a pack. No way would I drive him there.

Back in the mid 90's sometime, I was with a buddy back in Allyn's Bight along with his Dad. Its about 10 a.m. and the two of us are ready to head in for some of his Mom's home cookin. He's already antsy because he hasn't had a smoke in a while and only had three or four in his pack. He was a two/three pack a dayer until he stopped cold turkey a few years later. 

Well, he's smoked one earlier and has just those one or two left. I'm giving him **** all the time while we're there soaking croaker. 

Oh wouldn't it feel great to have one right now. Oh wait to we eat, won't that be a great smoke. Think about how that first one is in the morning. Ya know, stuff to really make him think about how he's got to ration the few he's got left. 

So he finally decides to light one up, and BAM! pole bends over and he jumps to get it. It ends up being a keeper fish, and give him credit, he fought the fish the whole way with an unlit cigarette in his mouth. So he sits down to have his celebratory smoke, and low and behold, he had dropped the lighter on the deck which must've slid out of the scupper holes during the fight. 

He's furious now. There isn't any other ignition source on the boat to be found. So he decides we're going to go pick up his Dad who's about a mile away and head home. Oops, no keys. His Dad has them on him. 

To see his face and to watch him get so furious while I'm cackling like a crow neck deep in corn is just making the situation all the more funny to me, but even worse to him.

So right about then, BAM! another red on his rod. Pretty good fight and it only makes his craving worse. He's been wanting that cigarette for a good two maybe two and a half hours now. Heck by this time of the day he'd usually be almost done or done with his first pack so you can imagine he's not real happy right now.

Finally he asks me since i have a bit of smarts, is there any way to light a cigarette on this boat right now? I say sure, I could light a fire on a island if you give me enough cord grass and some wood. He's livid now because I won't tell him. So we sit there another 30 minutes or so, its about 1 o'clock and pretty warm. We start sounding the horn, but neither of us is really too intent to go after his Dad on foot.

I see his Dad is still wading the wrong direction, and he hasn't heard the horn so I give in. 

I get my handkerchief and open up the fuel cap. I take the snot rag, rub it inside the cap and inside the intake line as well to get a little gas on it. 

I pull out a few #10 hooks I have for shark fishing and tape them together. I get the battery box open and with the hanky on one side I get a spark and set the hanky on fire. Viola! Cigarette lit.

Now what to do with a burning hanky? Drop it over the side right? No problem. 

I put it out, and as I look over the side, there's the dang lighter right on the outside lip of the scupper hole.

I bend over the outside of the boat, pick it up out of the hole, and as I show it to him, ask, "it would be so much easier if you wouldn't lose this."

To this day he will swear that I stole that lighter when he wasn't looking.


----------



## kapman

Drifting east gal bay several years ago, buddy was fishing on the bow when he gets a hit and takes a step back to set the hook to realize he was standing on the end of the boat. Overboard he goes, and I am rolling in the floor laughing so hard that I can barely help him back aboard.


----------



## Spotted Hawg

Was tied up at the boat ramp at Conn Brown and truck towing a big Kenner backs down the ramp and the Kenner launches and proceeds into the harbor,no operator,no rope! I retrieve the boat and all the guy says is "Well,they told me they fixed the trailer"


----------



## Toddbo34

Chocolate Bay 3am in flounder boat, decide to move to another shore line, start the tiller steer 15hp, kick it in gear and it completely breaks the transom mount and lands in my lap. 2003

East Beach night fishing near the Jetty with girl friend. Took blankets, sleeping bags with intentions of spending the night. Pulled them out of the black trash bags I had them packed in around 4 am. Later in the night my girlfriend went to get something out of the cab of the truck, she briefly opened the door, slammed it shut and took off screaming. She ran 40 yards down the beach and started screaming back at me that some one was in the truck. I grabbed my pistol scared chitless and proceeded to the door. As I opened the door it lunged at me and I nearly blasted several holes only to find a black garbage bag was being caught by the wind from the open sliding window. I nearly killed my truck and then myself rolling in the sand laughing. 1988


----------



## juanpescado

Fishing East Matty one morning , setup a drift in about 2' of water , seen a small aluminum bass boat with 4 large fellows in it , they pointed the boat at us and were hauling ***** right towards us , I smashed the throttle just before they T-boned us , came back around to ask what the hell they were doing and they started yelling they're going down and all kinds of **** while they're jumping in my boat , the boat was riding low so I asked them if they had the plug in , I got a "what plug" , so I got in the water (2 whole feet deep) and guess what , no plug , they got a cork and the dumba$$ award that day ,,,,, retards ...


----------



## Stuart

Note to self: retrieve drift anchor before putting motor in gear.


----------



## floundercatcher

I went flounder fishing today and when I felt the bump on the second fish I had hooked.I waited for a bit and then set the hook.It turns out it was a rock fish .As I am going further in the water to retrieve my set up.As soon as I put my hand in the water to maneuever my line to get it untangled the line takes off and scared the the U know what out of me and It was fish on.By the way I ended up catching 7 flounders 15,16,16.5,16.75,17.5,17.5,and one that was 19 . Near Sea Wolf park area.I left at 11:00 a.m


----------



## Big Willy

Went fishing by myself in Lavaca bay. Limited out at the spoilbanks and also made myself pretty late in the process. My girlfriend, now my wife, would definetly be waiting for me. I am notorious for fishing way past my scheduled return time. I haul butt back to the boat ramp, back the trailer in, put boat on trailer, and then proceed to pull out of the boat ramp. About halfway up the truck lurches forward and I hear a loud thud. I just put my 20' Haynie on dry sand over half way out of water. Oh S**t! Needless to say I had a pretty upset girlfriend when I got back and one heck of a sore back.


----------



## DIRECT INJECTION

How about this putting your boat in at a boat ramp on sat morn by your self and lock your key's inside your truck with it running!!! with truck and trailor backed in the ramp and people are waiting ,


----------



## bsartor

kayaking seabrook flats hooking up on the first cast with a gulp mullet and landed a hardhead .... it gets worse. I then procede to unhook the fish right as he flops around and sticks me right in the finger his barb broke of in my finger and i try to dig it out with pliers but im gushing blood and cant get it so i the make to 100+ yard paddle back ONE HANDED load the kayak one handed and two weeks later the barb came out the other side of my finger needless to say im a liitle more catious.


----------



## Brady Bunch

Dad took my brother fishing one weekend and they both were casting. When Dad casts brother screams .... he had caught his eye lid with the lure!

In my younger dummer years I thought it was a good idea to walk in the soft sand barefoot right off the seawall. Thought I had a sticker in my foot so I kept walking only to find out it was a fishbone burried .5" in the bottom of my foot *GUTMB*

Wading West Bay early one morning to hear mullet being crashed 40' behind me, as I turn around I see a *HUGE* blacktip crashing the school of mullet, OHH SHHHH......


----------



## 100% Texan

How about going back to get your trailor after fishing all day and see that someone rearranged were you had it parked by hitting it with theres.


----------



## Lsu2222

Well I for months I have been reading thinking how funny some of these situations were until now;

1. Pulling into Thompsons to launch the boat and noticed sparks flying from the rear....get out to see if the lower unit is still attached and realize a tire was missing (rim, hub and tire). Thank goodness for tandem trailers.

2. Decide to launch the boat regardless, fish all day and start to head in when the turn of the key produces no sound for the back of the boat? Why is there even a pull rope inside the cowling of a 225????

3. Once the motor was finally started, returned to the boat ramp and pulled up to let my fishing partner off to get the truck when we heard a crashing noise. Looked over to see the trolling motor attempting to stop the boat on the pier. Next thing we witness was the trolling motor head falling into the water.

4 cool hubs: $200.00
1 Merc Starter: $250.00
1 Motor Guide Trolling Motor: $1200.00
0 fish......VERY PRICEY!


----------



## bayoubum

standing on the bow of the boat ready to step off to go get the truck and the back of the boat bumps the bulkhead leaving you out in nomans land.concrete rough on bare skin


----------



## bradc

After a Good Night of Crappie Fishing on lake Travis. My buddy and I head to Jones Park to get the boat out of the water. I jump out a little to Early and hit water up to my mid thigh. The problem is, that the ramp is cover with a slime that is impossible to get any traction on. After my buddy watches me run in place and go under water a couple times he finally get control of himself (From Laughing) and run the boat up so i can have something to hold to. we sat there for a while laughing our butts off. I finally had to get on all fours and crawl out of the lake. To this day, I wait a good long time before I get out of the boat at the Ramp. And I won't if I don't have to....LOL


----------



## Blue Fury

*North Sea*

Not really the bay, but the sea. Taken in the North sea, BP platform... camera height was 165 ft above water. feel sorry for the 200ft OSV trying to keep with the rig we were on.


----------



## jeff.w

Ew, no thank you. Makes Deadliest Catch look like a stroll in the bay. I'm sure the pucker factor was off the scale for the boat's capt.



Blue Fury said:


> Not really the bay, but the sea. Taken in the North sea, BP platform... camera height was 165 ft above water. feel sorry for the 200ft OSV trying to keep with the rig we were on.


----------



## Brian214

*Snake Eyes*

Opening your rod box to find a 5 foot pi**ed off water moccasin hissing at you. I close the lid, pull over, arm myself, open it again only to discover he had crawled through the drain hole into the hull. (10 miles from the dock and a nervous ride home)


----------



## bowed up

na! a few beers and it turns into fun



jeff.w said:


> Ew, no thank you. Makes Deadliest Catch look like a stroll in the bay. I'm sure the pucker factor was off the scale for the boat's capt.


----------



## drumbeat

Dad guns throttle on 15 hp. Evinrude , throttle stuck ! boat hits beach , guy in the middle
flys over guy in front of the boat and is beached on his back .


----------



## TKoenig

launching the boat and letting it idle while parking the trailer. get in and take off everything is fine. get about a 2 miles away from the ramp and motor cuts off. look back at the glass fuel filter to see it looks like milk... @#$% water in the gas... "honey wheres the phone?" she replies, "I left it in the truck, i thought you brought yours."


----------



## captgrif

watching and listening to a boat hit the concrete wall sticking out from the HLP spillway just before daylight...jump completly over it and keep floating...


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Wading the surf at SLP middle of the night
wading thru the first gut after casting and having a large fish of some kind
swim between your knees. My buddy told me later that he didn't know fat guys
could walk on water.


Haul boat to Lake Livingston lauch boat and park truck and trailer
get in boat NO KEYS. Load boat drive to Humble get keys drive back to lake
WRONG KEYS (glovebox keys only) Decided to call it a day


----------



## gater

*Keys*

Why does evryone yake the keys out of the boat. If you left them in the boat you would not go off and leave them at home. Just curious! Gater


----------



## bluegrendel

*"Redfish" in the water*

My wife and I were wade fishing off Dollar Point at Texas City around 1979-1980. We'd caught several trout. I was going back to the truck for some reason and saw a mud trail on my way in. I figured it was a big redfish and I was going to catch him. Then I noticed the mud trail went all the way to the shore beneath my truck and there was an 8 to 10' alligator standing there looking at me. I untied my stringer of fish and backed up. He got in the water with me. I made a wide circle and got up to the shore. The alligator just stayed there in the water watching me.

I yelled to my wife and told her to come in. She said "No, I'm catching trout," and held up her stringer for me to see. I said "There's a big alligator right there," and pointed to it. She pretty much walked on the water coming in.


----------



## uncertainag

Was only my 2nd or 3rd time to fish saltwater having grown up fishing east texas all my life. me and a buddy are at greens fishing in about knee deep water and had a 5 foot shark swim between me and my fish bucket. took a little while for my heart to slow down enough to continue fishing.


----------



## Bleed~Fish

*feet*

wading bolivar flats ,shuffling feet along bottom, shuffle left foot in between too large rocks ,get stuck in chest deep water, take 5 mins and buddy to pull out.


----------



## LiveBait

Left Stingaree's with 2 quarts of shrimp and 5 dozen croakers and when you get to Hannah's reef you realize you forgot to turn the aeriator on.


----------



## oldude

This stuff is so funny and brings back lots of memories.

Driving west on I10 with an 18 wheeler tailgating my Merc when I glanced in the mirror to see my 5 gallon bucket come out of the boat and hit him square in the windshield. He backed off!

Flew down to Matagorda Island with wife and kids for some surf fishing. Got knocked down by a wave and lost my glasses. Very nearsighted! Long fuzzy flight home and got to prove I could land without my glasses. 1970.

Landed on the beach at Cavallo Pass and left the door open on the plane. looked back an hour or so later to see an emu rummaging through our lunch. We did catch 2 limits of reds. 1998.

Fishing the birds in the middle of Trinity and hearing an occasional beep, but not paying attention. At dark powering up to head in and getting a steady low oil alarm. No problem I have oil. No I gave it to someone a few months ago in the same fix. Luckly found a work boat crew who let us have a qt of Pennsoil. It stunk, but got us in.


----------



## CatchinZ's

I was putting a jon boat in at St Charles right at 35, tiny narrow "ramp". My father in law holds the anchor rope, sort of, and lets it get caught on the trailer. As I pull away, I think, "man, my engine is screwed, the truck will barely move". I pull forward a little more in first gear and think "oh well, fix the truck later, fish now" but my boat is now 40 feet up the ramp - on pavement! Took an hour to get it back on trailer -thank God the Alweld had no damage and no one else came to put a boat in. Partially saving my pride. My father in law watch the boat slide up the ramp but never budged or said a word -nice!!


----------



## Big Willy

CatchinZ's said:


> I was putting a jon boat in at St Charles right at 35, tiny narrow "ramp". My father in law holds the anchor rope, sort of, and lets it get caught on the trailer. As I pull away, I think, "man, my engine is screwed, the truck will barely move". I pull forward a little more in first gear and think "oh well, fix the truck later, fish now" but my boat is now 40 feet up the ramp - on pavement! Took an hour to get it back on trailer -thank God the Alweld had no damage and no one else came to put a boat in. Partially saving my pride. My father in law watch the boat slide up the ramp but never budged or said a word -nice!!


That is hilarious! I would have paid good money to see that one. Oh the tears were streaming from my eyes reading that.


----------



## yakfishin

*The stupid things we do*

Thanks for starting this thread first off. 

Sept. 2004 Matagorda, St. Mary's bayou. Now for eveyone that has ever kayaked, you think those things can go anywhere. Well they can you just have to push or pull them.arrrg Well, I had decided that I wanted to fish where the bayou meets the bay. Seemed like a good idea at the time. Well launched the kayak and noticed that the water was not that deep. hmmm, it'll get deeper the further I go out. Get about 500 yards out and still pretty shallow, well I've come this far might as well keep going. (MUST FISH) Paddling in mud is harder than I thaught it would be. hmmmmm . This spot really looks fishy, time for my reward of the mud paddling. Bait bucket full of blackmud, shrimp and mullet gave up on me, DANGIT. You know it's really hot out here, wish I had some water. Thirty minutes later I decide this was not very well laid out plan. So time to head back for plan number 2. There are no WORD to discribe the feeling one get when you look back at the way you came and see your footprint in the mud (tide has gone out) OH SH*&*. Form this point on, it was 1 1/2 hours later, pushing the kayay thru a foot of mud about MILE, in 90 degree heat. Lets just say I WILL NEVER, forget the lessons that I learned that day.
Yakfishin


----------



## Wildbilltx

Jumping into Trinity bay to retrieve $150 pole and reel attached to a rat red because my mother laid it down on bow to eat potato chips and watch sunset only to find my wallet, blackberry phone, and keyless entry truck keys still in pockets. Should have let the pole go, it would have been cheaper.


Turning around after hearing loud splash to see younger brother in perfect casting pose with no pole in hand and then realizing my favorite fishing pole is missing and under 8 feet of water. Drug the bottom for an hour before finally giving up


----------



## SP

yakfishin said:


> Thanks for starting this thread first off.
> 
> Sept. 2004 Matagorda, St. Mary's bayou. Now for eveyone that has ever kayaked, you think those things can go anywhere. Well they can you just have to push or pull them.arrrg Well, I had decided that I wanted to fish where the bayou meets the bay. Seemed like a good idea at the time. Well launched the kayak and noticed that the water was not that deep. hmmm, it'll get deeper the further I go out. Get about 500 yards out and still pretty shallow, well I've come this far might as well keep going. (MUST FISH) Paddling in mud is harder than I thaught it would be. hmmmmm . This spot really looks fishy, time for my reward of the mud paddling. Bait bucket full of blackmud, shrimp and mullet gave up on me, DANGIT. You know it's really hot out here, wish I had some water. Thirty minutes later I decide this was not very well laid out plan. So time to head back for plan number 2. There are no WORD to discribe the feeling one get when you look back at the way you came and see your footprint in the mud (tide has gone out) OH SH*&*. Form this point on, it was 1 1/2 hours later, pushing the kayay thru a foot of mud about MILE, in 90 degree heat. Lets just say I WILL NEVER, forget the lessons that I learned that day.
> Yakfishin


I have done this as well, deep off in the marsh of Jones Lake/bay, paddled in there in shallow mud/water, drug kayak out through knee deep mud for about 500yds. Lesson learned as well. Never want a repeat. My ordeal had mosquitos though.


----------



## squidmotion

standing on the front deck of my hewes, flounder fishing bolivar flats and hearing dad scream, 'look out!' just in time to feel my boat take off on a wave LIKE A SURFBOARD. i landed in the boat, football style, as the wave and boat took off for the barge rocks! luckily dad had forseen this happening and anchored us as close to the barges as possible, making it even more exciting.....hehehehe. ....'wow, this really is a light boat!' as i get my brain working again. [2006]

getting caught on an east matty flat on a falling tide (again) [last june]

making the run from cold pass to mud cut, and zigging when i should have zagged (again)..... [last week]

leaving transfer case in neutral, not 4wd....wondering why the xterra is about to go swimming, backwards..... [2006]

driving home holding towel which is holding scalp together after my longboard nails me while surfing..... [1998]

driving home holding towel which is holding side of head together after my shortboard nails me while surfing..... [1992]

dad pushing the rest of the way through, then bending down barb on hook he was 'lending' to me, and then dragging it back out of ear [1987]

wade fishing cold pass with spike, after a good mudding in, wading for 30 minutes through thigh deep mud just to catch 8 inch gafftops....arggggg [2002]

watching boat slide towards a pier that looks like a bunker, in a fast tide, wondering why boat won't crank, then seeing kill switch thing hanging off of vest. struggle to get cold-natured yamaha to fire in the nick of time.... [may]

overly excited to be catching trout on fly, and getting a bit too freestyle on the technique, i let a backcast get away just enough to lodge 34007 mustad clouser hook nice and deep into left butt cheek.......eyowwwwww! [two weeks ago]

things i plan to attempt in the future:

fall off sky-high hewes platform into live oyster reef....
fall off sky-high hewes platform back into boat....
go to set hook on nice red, step backwards off side of boat.....
finally nail spike with that mirrolure....
close hatch, then step on it with fingers still inside lid....
step into open livewell hatch....

oh i have more....many more....how it sucks to be my fishing buddy! :]


----------



## firemitch2

while fishing halls bayou mid 80's with mom and dad, not catching any thing decide to go home and call it a day. dad fires up the boat and we head home at about 30mph when the steering cable breaks. we go around the bend in the bayou to the right and insead of going back to the left around the other bend we keep going right. right up on the bank. I don't know what I was thinking at the time but jumping from the boat seemed to be a better idea than staying in the boat for the wreck. like I said seemed to be a better idea. needless to say bad idea. hit the ground hard got my bell rung while the boat came to a nice easy stop just past me on the bank about 20 foot form the water. mom's screaming they both jump out of the boat and run toward me. they ask me what the h&#* were you thinking. good question that I had no answer for. after about 40 minutes of sliding the boat about a foot at a time in the mud finally get it back in the water. we still have no steering so dad bear hugs the motor to stere it back to the dock at an idol. a five minute trip that took an hour at an idle. only to get back to the boat ramp and find out that dads truck had been broke into and someone stole the radio. never forget that day.


----------



## dieselmaker

Coaming back up the diversinarry (sp) canal at 5 AM from a flounder run and hitting a dead cow at full speed. ( Full moon )

Answering an urgent call from mother nature on a broken cooler on a spoil bank on the ICW while my buddies laughed there @*^$$$ off and looking up to see the pretty blond in the Coast Gaurd helicopter at about 75 feet up waving at us.


Fishing with my dad at half moon reef. Look up and see a storm Coaming from the south East. We start back for Mosses lake and get caught by the storm with 5 water spouts around us. 3-4 foot white caps over the bow, water in the boat, me driving ( I was 7 ) To my dads credit he never showed fear.


----------



## trout01

Went to launch my boat at the Sylvan beach boat ramp around noonish and noticed a man in a flat bottom about 30 yards off the groin throwing out man made grapling hooks. Asked the old timer in the pick-up what the boat was doing,through his laughter, he told me he was trying to retrieve his lost tackle/rod and reels that he lost the day before because he hit a piling and captsized his boat. As the red pickup drove away he told me he will never find them because he retreived them right before dark.


----------



## makaira1

One winter in the early 70's (too old to remember what year) I was running crew boats and had just picked up a new aluminum100' triple screw in Morgan City, La.. After the sea trails we headed for Port O'Connor for the first job for Cities Service Oil Co. It was typical winter short choppy 6' slop and after a day and a half of running we were ready for some rest. But as soon as we got to POC we were told we had to make a crew change for the rig and would be leaving as soon as they put a company fm radio on us. 



We loaded 35 or so rig hands on board and proceeded to pound our way 35 to 40 miles out into a 6' head sea, when I heard a hellacious crash on the roof of the passenger compartment behind me. It scared the ***** out of me and I jerked the throttles back into neutral causing an immediate loss of oil pressure which caused the Murphy switch alarms to go off and the alarm bells started ringing and red lights flashing. :help: I turned on a spotlight and swung it around to find the mast that carries the anchor and breakdown lights had broken from all the pounding and had fallen on the roof of the passenger compartment. :headknock It was rolling around and had to be tied down to prevent further damage . I asked the engineer to keep us idling into the seas and the deckhand and I would go tie it down. 


As you probably know the seating arrangement on a crew boat resembles an airplane with three seats abreast, an aisle and three more seats. Above the seats are located luggage racks and areas for the life jackets. Well, not being anxious to go outside on top of the cabin in that kind of weather without a lifejacket, I stepped down from the wheelhouse into the passenger compartment, grabbed a lifejacket and headed toward the after hatch when I realized that almost all of the passengers had just done the same thing.hwell: In my hurry to get the mast tied down I had failed to inform the passengers what I was doing and that they were in no danger. I guess if I had been a passenger on a boat in the middle of the night in rough seas, heard a loud crashing noise on the roof, heard alarm bells ringing, red lights flashing and then see the captain grab a lifejacket and head for the door, I may just have been leaving the boat too!! :spineyes:


----------



## pccurr

Launched boat at a very steep ramp like 45 degree angle that my buddy tells me about. No Problem. After fishing most of night and returning to ramp. My buddy backs my truck down and i trailer the boat only to slide back off. Trailer it again and this time leave motor in gear till i get the winch hooked up. Alright buddy tries to pull up ramp but truck just spins tires. No problem crank the boat again to give the truck a shove everything starts moving and just as i go to kill the engine coming out of the water the winch pole on the trailer breaks off and i drive the boat right through tailgate into the bed of the truck. Cop sitting at ramp (was probably napping) gets out lmao at us walks over and asks " Just how much have you had to drink?" Luckily we had not been drinking. 2004


----------



## lunkerbrad

standing in clear water chest deep getting ready to cast and a acer of shad blow up in front of you and stampeed at you with every game fish in the surf blasting water going 6 feet in air they blast buy at arms length , 5 ft sharks jacks and huge bull reds all blast buy me arms lenght away i got out and change my shorts . rusty hook . oct 06 

walking out of water at rollover and fill a sting in my big tow .only to find a old needle stuck in me . 1998 

just let go a 6 ft bull walking out of water at 10.00pm and get nail buy a ray 3 times 2007 took 25 years to join that club . slp . 

wadeing out at 11pm and kick a big fish as wide as a wisky berral probly bull red . i cast out and get hammerd on a alfa rod and silsytar reel . took all the line . in between the gift shops and flagship galveston .1987

tx city fishing pier 1986 .see a shoe float buy then a nouther gos buy my budy ses whats next a body , yepp a dead . body comes floating buy . last time i fish the **** .

and i have been lucky to have found 4 more dead bodys wile fishing . not fun . 

. budy got a hook in lip once that was funny stuff .


----------



## yakfishin

Holly Cr%^. How do we survive our fishing tips. Brad I DO NOT want to go fishing with you, to many dead body's.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Wade fishing dollar point in shorts and feeling the burning sensation in the groin area only to see the Man-O-War floating by in the tide. Next day thinking you have elephant titus


----------



## shead

Been away for a long time but this is a great thread to come back to.

1986, just out of high school, took my brand new Nissan Pulsar front wheel drive to SLP do do some wade fishing by the bridge. Walked in, fish a bit, got nailed by a ray in the foot. Ouch, pain began, escalated... Hopped in car to drive back, pain got so bad I figured I could scream down the beach faster than I could figure out the drivable sand roads to get back up to the highway (it was a lot different back then). Couldn't get far, soft sand, pilings, had to take a cut thru the dunes to get to the highway, found one that looks passable, and took it with about a 45 mph runningstart to 'get thru the soft part;. Stuck, bottomed out, 100 degrees, stingray wound making me delirious, not a soul as far as the eye could see. I tried to dig it out, discovered blazing hot sand made stingray would not as painful, sat there for two hours until a guy drove by on the beach in a towtruck. He pulled me out and charged me $40 (gee, thanks dude) and then told me there is a paved cut about 100 yards up the beach.

Second story- Fishing with a Zebco as a kid in the lakes around my dad's favorite golf course at Columbia Lakes, mid-70's. We were staying there because my dad had land there, kind of swanky back then. Our dog, a big dalmation, was hovering around. On a big sidehanded cast, I heard a bone-chilling yelp, then the drag on my Zebco started screaming. I turned to see our dog doing top speed with my little sinner bait in his tail. He spooled me. Dad got the hook out and until he died he had a kink in his tail.


----------



## speckhunter7

So, shead were you snaggin' spots or was it dots?


----------



## dallasrick

Man. got a story about gettin stuck, me and a buddy. we were around 17, drove down from Dallas, little money, got to the beach around 10 at night, and the moron, after I told him to stay on the wet sand, burys the rear end of a 69 Skylark axel deep. We had 3 or 4 guys saying they would pull us out for 50 bucks, didnt have that much between us, and one old boy came by, with 3 or 4 buddys, said he just put on some new Mudders, and wanted to try them out, tied on a chain, and we were free, then the dude invited us to help them kill a keg, we had to ablige.... LOL Got up the next morning hungover , tell you the truth, It was near Sam's Beach, rain comming down, and 8 drunk kids laying on the beach. Wont forget that one.


----------



## Rojo Runner

*in the boat*

Tarpon fishing in the beachfront and in them thick. Several released already and back rod goes off. Start cranking down and line goes slack. Pick the rod up only to see the line going left to right so fast I could not catch up to it. Seconds later while standing on the back of the boat trying to get the line tight a huge tarpon goes air born straight into the boat. Very green and huge too. Went from the front deck of a gulf coast to the back of the livewell. Any body within 10 miles heard a couple of oh sh&#(!!


----------



## 2madmax7

Leaving Texas City Dike to fish early morning, fog thick as can be, get to the channel and hear the fog horn of a tanker, Question is which way is he? So idle down to hear him and the SOB appears out of the fog to our right not more than a hundred feet from us. Oh S... 
Being offshore catching nice winter snaps and the fog rolls in. Cannot see more than a hundred feet. That makes for one long scary ride home. You can hear the rig horn but you cannot see it. Yet look straight up and the sky is clear. Really eerie
Wading out on the channel side of the dike. Total concentration on trout just ahead busting shrimp. Just a little further out. Look up to see tanker passing by and the three foot wall of water he is pushing behind him approaching fast. Thats why the tide was so low. Beer thirty strikes
Fishing PINS two years ago. Looking to the right at a little cut and working a top dog in it not paying any attention to my kids(again). Glance to the left and see a 5-6 ' shark cruising the first gut. Where the hell are the kids? In a tidle pool playing, thank-you god.
Fishing one mile east of San Luis Pass on the second bar. Tide is really ripping. Fish are everywhere. Bait is scattering all directions. Gonna be a great session. Then the sand bar is washed from under my feet. Literally there one moment and gone the next. I barely made it back to shore. Have to admit iI had been warned by many of this one, but of course I had to go get my first hand expereince.
My favorite is fishing at Dollar point. Had a newbie with us. He was drunk(and probably stoned). We are wading out on a beautiful evening. He has a 4-5' gar roll near him. Begins to back peddle and whip the water with his pole creating a hell of o froth while shouting repeatedly, SHARK. Makes it all the way to the shore, clambers up on a rock and will not move, eyes darting all directions for the emminent attack.


----------



## lone star

Pushing thru storm breakers coming over the Mako's bow with less than a foot under you in the trough between waves. Boggey Bottem P.O. 2001
Lightning cracking the water and the island all around, you can smell the ozone. Rain so thick, hard and cold you'd swear it was January. As you huddle down behind the center console you discover you brought a ripped pair of slicker pants only. The Cedars P.O./PassCavallo 1998


----------



## Fishndagulf7

The only thing we caught all day was a large Gafftop. My buddy got so mad that is was a catfish that he kicks the fish as hard as he could. Moments later he tells me that his toe hurts. Takes off his shoe and realizeds the barb broke off completely and his all the way through his toe (hanging out both top and bottom).


----------



## Fish_tx

Wading in galveston bay, and hearing a rumble. Look in front of you to see a huge wave coming, and you have fish and bait tied too you.

Wading thought territory you have fished many times and hitting a rogue piling in your knees. 

Having a mullet hit you in the side of the head while wading.


----------



## Fish_tx

At galveston for our annerversery this past summer. Went wading in surf, and wife asked me where the truck keys were. Felt in my pocket, and found keys with remote for alarm on them. Had to call wrecker to figure out how to get my alarm to shut off after I manaully opened my door.


----------



## wolverine

Was wading in the ULM in Feb in about belly button deep water and as i'm re-tying a lure i look in the water and about 6" below the surface a 3-4' stingray swims right in front of me and brushes my crotch region w/one of his wings.


----------



## Freshwaterman

When your little brother releases a 3 foot black tip right next to you in the surf and it starts swimming for your crotch with its mouth open, the oh s**t factor comes into play. He thought it was hilarious.


----------



## bzrk180

Wading in the surf and feeling something BIIIIIG rub up against me and found out that there it is possible to walked on water. Later to find out it was a sunken jug on a crab trap.

Wade fishing and doing well on the trout and hooked a small blacktip...Wanted to be the hot shot and get him off the line while in the water. Wiggled loose from my hands and latched onto my knee. All I could think about were all his buddies wanting a bite!

Wade fishing in a large school of mullet and instantly hundreds of them are in the air jumping at me and racing my way....Something BIIIIG was chasing them!

At the buccaneers and thinking that going barefoot was a good idea, one slip, one tug back on the rod and a large snapper hook now embedded in my large toe and all that you could see was the shaft of the hook...Painful ride home!

Dropping the anchor by the barges at the ferry landing and a blow hole surfuces right in front of my face and scares the cr*p out of me..Almost fell out of the boat


----------



## rsoria1

stelvis said:


> ... the sound of the trailer being dragged along the pavement and seeing the axle and both wheels roll past in the left lane: Borrowed Dad's Boat for the first time, hit monster pothole : Circa 1971 San Luis Pass


same thing happened to me one night we decided to fish in the brzos river. needless to say bearing buddy didnt work bearings over heated and was throwing a 20' rooster tail of sparks into the air


----------



## bzrk180




----------



## bowfishrp

Looking down into the boat and seeing 6 inches of water in the boat and realize the bilge pump is a cheapo attwood! Then not finding the hole until 8 inches of water is in the boat and the attwood is peeing a tiny little stream! Then find out the cheap plastic thru-hull livewell pump broke off and water is pouring in through the hole! Thank the Lord I was wearing shoes and socks! Socks work fairly well for plugging holes in boats and small coolers are good for bailing water!

Buying gas locally at the bait shop and find out about 5 miles from the boat ramp that half the gas was actually WATER!


----------



## SSMike

I did not witness this event but got the same story from 2 other people who were there.... 

My wife's uncle, hard core ex marine, went out fishing with my FIL. The uncle has no idea how to fish but did bring along all his combat gear on the trip...the knife, canteen, belt, etc. 

They are in a channel, easing up to a shoreline to beach the boat when my FIL says "Hey Boyd, put this anchor up on the bank." Without hesitation Boyd grabs the anchor and jumps out of the boat with anchor in hand. The only problem was Boyd is about 5' 10" and the water was around 7'. Boyd goes under and does not come up right away.... Not long after that they see his bald head breaking the surface as he proceeds to walk the anchor to shore and stick it in the sand......


----------



## fishrmn27

Being on good trout you decide to take your 60 year old mother and pregnant wife fishing on mothers day to show them a good time. Then halfway across east bay your new motor slings a piston. Closest spot is Seivers and you have to go on the trolling motor half way there before someone stops to help. Then having to call a buddy to tow you from Seivers to the dike because that is where you put in. At least they won't forget that one. Funny now....not funny then.....lol.


----------



## WRB

ok i got one...... flounder gigging with a lantern and seeing a 7ft gars head right in front of you in the pitch black.... also wading in the day and seeing a alligator crawl out of the marsh!!!


----------



## squidmotion

seeing dad reach back to cast, then feeling nice sharp wide gap (mullet attached) sink in under my ear.....yeooooow..... go up to truck, dad pushes through with pliers, bends down barb, then pulls back out....yeooowww again.... 

walking back toward seawolf park when dad basically back hands me to the ground.... i was just about to step over a 4ft cottonmouth... looked like a branch to me!

pensacola, circa 1978, while fishing the beach pier....guy catches nice bluefish, and is attempting to get lure out... dad mentions to be careful, guy gets all cocky,'i've been fishing for years, don't tell me how to unhook a fish, etc..' just as bluefish clamps down on first two fingers, right hand.....so what does genius do? rips fingers out of bluefish.... straight to sacred heart hosp. to get fingers rebuilt.....

coming across bolivar ferry, waves so high water washing over first two cars on the boat..... fun. 

watch girl in jeep drive off seawall.....and survive. 

cast net over school of mullet only to find stingray in net.....

cast net over school of mullet to find 4ft barracuda...(dad)

cast net over school of mullet to find 4lb flounder....

dad pulling wellcraft out of steep ramp, jeep commando...chock wheels with big chunk of 4X4, just to be safe, after number one son (me) winches boat up onto trailer (for 500th time), and moves out of the way, dad jerks boat out, spitting 4X4 right into number one son (well out of the way, actually)....and i get folded up like a lawn chair..... ride home with grapefruit shin..... 

throwing net at SLP boat ramp at night, but forget to attach handline to wrist launch all of it into the black night.... spend next hour fishing for net.... but i did get the net back...

watch drunk asian guy walk off jetty walkway right into the rocks....cart and all!! boy he was a mess after that!

saw guy revving up outboard at yacht basin, and parts go flying out the back of the engine cover like shrapnel. wiiingaaaa ..... winngaaaaaa.....BLAM!


i have more...



don't even get me started on some of my surfing adventures......


----------



## Freshwaterman

Fishing in bay from shore and rain comes in ,so sit on open side of van out of rain and see lightning is far away tell wife it will be over shortly and all the bad is west of us. no sooner said that than lightning strikes lamp post not three feet away. 

fishing on pier with brand new rod and reel from fathers day from kids, cast set pole down to bait daughters hook and see pole bounce and fly of pier never to be seen again.

Floating down river and watch uncle in seperate boat go under tree and snake falls into boat, that was funny, but not as funny as the look on his face after he shot it and and saw the hole in his boat.


----------



## D-kirk2

Getting up extra early to make sure you get the best spot only tohave the sun come up and relize your not and then proceed to watch the guy next to you limit out. (SLP last year)

get to the ramp push the boat off then realize you didnt charge the battery (Sept 07)

Launch boat and head up the san bernard then run out of gas on your way back only to realize you put in about 10 mile further down river than you were supposed to at least we could go with the current.

Hook up with something in the bay thats obviously a large rock, only to wade out and poke around to free the liney to have it move away from you obviously a large ray within a few feet of me. Drum bay 03

Go out night fishing Load all the gear get out to the jetties crank up the generator only to realize you didnt bring an extension cord (Tonight surfside jetties)


----------



## Doubleover

Go out night fishing, set up the lights and pull the starter on the generator only to have the string break. 

Putting your car keys in a Magellan shirt, taking the shirt off, and realizing 4 hours later the shirt is no longer on the boat and you have to call the wife who is 2+ hours away to bring you another set on a weekday.

Buying shrimp and driving over 30 minutes to fishing spot in boat only to find that when you arrive you forgot your fishing poles.(This one happened to my brother).


----------



## rkuentz

battery going dead at the mouth of moses lake getting thrown thru hitting the wall on the bridge.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

Just finished dropping the boat in the water and your buddy is about to drive the truck out and he says "You got the plugs in?" It happened to me three times since I bought my boat and I've only had my boat a year. You'd think I would learn to check that.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Lost An Outboard*

Almost being yanked out of the boat by my Evinrude 33 tiller steer came off the transom with me holding on to it. It sure made a funny noise running on it's side turning in cirles as it went under. It was my first boat as a kid and over a few years the transom had rotted.


----------



## o_brother

Me and my brother stopped about 50' off a reed cover island in Mesquite bay. My brother was the first to get his gear ready to wade and was out of the boat. He was about 100 yards from the boat and I had just got in the water. About that time we heard the loudest bellow from a gator crank up just over in the reeds. My brother walked on water and almost beat me back into the boat.... We moved across the bay and had a nice day....

Mike


----------



## Nutt4fishin

Went fishing @ TCD by myself one night Set 4500 generator on ground by myself ( not hard unloading But loading is a %%^#!!!) Any Hoo Set lights out broke out the rods to tie new hook Waiting for lights to warm up water and retying couldnt find clippers to cut tag end of hook knot what the heck i will just bite off with my chompers HAHA pulled line tight with my teeth and OOOPS hook slipped out of mt hand and buried itself in my lower gums past the barb Well AHH #%#^*# several times Decision time do i drive all the way back to willis Tx and go to the Dr or do i fish well needless to say i found my needle nose pliers and gave a good yank well it came out allright along with a 1/4 pound of meat OOOWWWWEEE spit blood for the next 2 hours and limited out on specks GOOD TIMES


----------



## fatrat82

Just got our new/(used) boat and motor all rigged up for duck hunting 2007. making up some story to get off work early to go scout for ducks. Driving by myself through the marsh. Make it to a pond and have to put my waders on to push out of the mud. Get out of the mud and start to haul arse to another location. Came to the flat that makes a Y turn and i couldn't remember exactly where i turned to get to the last pond i had looked at. Decided to make the turn left. I'm up on a plan because water is only a foot deep when....WAMMMM!!!!! 25 HP Motor, "that cousin said did not needed to be bolted on transom", comes flying in the air and as soon as it touches the mud, gets pulled off my boat and starting to go down. I grabbed the motor and held on long enough to steady the motor straight up and rest the prop in the mud. Thank God i didn't take off my waders because i jumped in the water and sat on my float boxes for 2 hrs keeping it steady before my buddy showed up to help lift the motor back up on the transom. No water in the motor and went straight to my buddies boat shop and had the engine bolted down.


----------



## tailn1

*Fishing adventure*

It appears this thred has been going on for quite sometime so I'll add one of my adventures:

Mesquite bay - @1999
Cousin & I camped out on an oyster reef to do some night fishing with mullet and bait click reels in rod holder and the plan was to do some top water fishing at sunrise and head back to goose island.

We caught some good fish and when it slowed we crashed on our metal folding chairs. My rod clicker went off around 1:30am and i woke up and stumbled 1/2 asleep to it and tripped on the way over the oysters and discover , 1/2 way through my fall, that my arms were ASLEEP!! so i took a face dive into the osyters and disclocated my shoulder trying to break the fall to my face.

30 minutes later i was able to relax it enough to "pop" it back intothe socket (very painful) and was able to somewhat fall asleep.

A little later my cousins rod goes off and he jumps out of his chair, it brakes, and he goes stumling over the oysters and lands on his knee on an oyster and it gives him a nice 5 inch gash across his knee cap.

At sun up we head back to the boat ramp and into the Rockport HEB for medical supplies!!


----------



## sterling

How about eating a taco the day before you go fishing & you are out there fishing & you feel a big fart coming so you push it out & s**t your self


----------



## notthatdeep

BIL from Rhodes Scholar side of family catches hardhead dehooks it and tries to dropkick from the pier. Spine imbeds up to hilt in big toe....trip to Lake Jackson emergency room.

BIL from non-Rhodes Scholer side of family catches hardhead, stabs with pocket knife and tries to fling into bay...curves around and stabs him in the thumb...trip to LJ emergency room.

BIL from non-Rhodes Scholer side of family sinks his boat with his elderly dad on board while sports shrimping. Called me to rescue.

BIL from non-Rhodes Scholer side of family finishes up a flounder gigging trip in the 70s by running a redfish trotline and finds nothing left but red-heads and a mean tempered 6' gar. He tries to gig the gar which goes airborne and flies at me with big teeth exposed. I duck.

BIL from non-Rhodes Scholer side of family decides to power up my new boat onto the trailer without knowing that the trailer ain't made for loading that way. There goes my brand new gelcoat keel.

New wife in 1973 agrees to go to Christmas Bay fishing camp only to find Hurricane lurking off the coast. Quick and wet retreat.

New wife in 2006 hates beach, wind, humidity and mosquitos. Tolerates fishing for grandkids sake. Needs shopping. I fish anyway.

All the above were personal disasters...had a lot of wonderful times between them.

ntd


----------



## fatrat82

wadefishing east galveston bay 2007. I had already caught 9 keeper trout on topwater and missed my tenth about 10 times. The bite had really slowed down and i knew we were leaving soon. I decided to try and cheat for that last trout. Waded over to my dad and grabbed a few live shrimp and a poping cork and went at it. First cast, my cork goes down quickly and i set the hook. I knew it wasn't a trout and it turned out to be my little old friend mr. hardhead. I was tired and didn't feel like hasseling with it so i grabed my hook outs and tried the flipping method. Wellll off it came with a couple of flips in the air and just like that i have an 8 inch hard head with its side fin imbedded in my chest hanging there like its no big deal. My cousin off to the left of me yells out "did I just see what I think i saw? " I turn to look at him and he starts laughing uncontrollably. I'm freaking out because i've never been stuck by one and this thing is in my chest in line with my heart. I was hoping like hell i wasn't allergic to these dang things. I grab it slowly and pull it out. I had a knot on my chest for a couple of months but the hole in my fishing shirt will always remind me to never flip these fish off the hooks.


----------



## plgorman

only been fishing for a year and a half but here goes...

getting out before sunrise, pumping the gas line, no start, realize you flooded engine and have to wait 30-45 minutes before it will crank, watching all the other boats head out for that beautiful morning wade. 

putting boat in the water...battery is dead? no prob, hook up to the trolling motor/aux. battery...dead too...

getting to north shorline in Christmas Bay, arguing with buddy who is a self confessed 'fishing pro' that you are too far from the bank to jump out of the boat for a wade...he argues that he doesnt wanna burn the shoreline too much and depthfinder reads 4ft, fine, anchor the boat, he rushes to get his gear on and hops out into neck deep water...trying not to laugh...get closer to the bank (still didnt think it was close enough) hop out into chest deep water on low tide, fish for 2 hrs then head back to the boat with no fish only to find that the tide has come in and now you are in about neck deep water and a long way to the boat. 

gigging S shorline Christmas Bay, on the way back, see a 'stick' in the water with my lantern, ask buddy to shine his underwater light over there, see a 3'-4' long rattler less than 5 ft away from me...


----------



## linemanted

fishing POC for the first time at the coast with 35 mph WIND


----------



## slabseeker

*bad times*

Two friends and I were fishing out of the yaucht basin,going offshore in my
21' lone star.I had a 120 force on the back,with the trigger intermitant.
We were about 14 miles southeast of galveston tied to a rig.The fishing was
good,we were catching some nice snaps.Looking to galveston you could see
a greenish hue.But hey we were catching the snappers that averaged 4+ pounds.We finally gathered our wits,and decided to head in.The motor
cranked up,but when I put the trottle down I was only at 1/2 power...
The seas were at 3 to 4's at this time.My buddy Sam took the helm being
more knowledgable.With the waves crashing over the bow,I was getting
nervous.After about a 1/2 mile the motor decides to kick in.Thand you
Lord.By then the waves were 6 to 7 footers,I got my life jacket on along
with Sams brother.To say we were scared was an understatement...
When we hit the bront of the storm it was raining so hard you could'nt
see 100'.We would come up on a wave and crash into the next one.
As we neared the shipping lanes I begged my friend to pull us behind a
tanker that was in the lanes about 4 miles from shore.But he said we
are going all the way to the jetty.By the time we reached the jetty the
storm was clearing.As we came out of it,there was another boat 150 yards
from us to the east that we never saw.After we cleared the jetty my
friend said that I bought a good boat..I will never forget that day.


----------



## chickenboy

for keeping count


----------



## justfishin

Wade fishing Anahuac Wildlife Refuge with my uncle.He's been going there for 30+ years.Mid Feb. and about 50 degrees.Not catching anything infront of the parking area.So he asks if I want to walk down the road to oyster bayou.He says the fish get in their thick and it's not that far.I say let's do it.After walking for about a mile in waders and finally getting there I'm to tired to fish and he's not catching anything.Start walking back.Waders have us blistered so bad I take mine off and am now walking in a long sleeve shirt,underwear, and socks. Get about half way and we start praying an alligator would just eat us we were so miserable.Get back to the truck and I realize I am covered in mud and have no way to wash off.Strip down to just underwear and jump in marsh drain.


----------



## Zork

Running Cold Pass for the first time yesterday coming in from Bastrop side and cut the wrong side of the PVC pipe with the 90 on it and wham.....ankle deep on a sand bar. Not good. Thank you for pulling me off! I wish i would of gotten your name.


----------



## conk

Wadefishing Pelican Island at firdt light on a perfect morning. Felt a strange burning sensation around my thigh. Scared that I had been bitten by a shark, I get to the beach and drop my drawers. A blowfish had swam up my pants. Left the underwear on the beach.


----------



## raz1056

POC, a couple of years ago a friend decided to fish Pringle early alone, got bait, launched boat and couldn't think of anyting but getting there. Got to Pringle just as the sun was starting to come up, put out the drift sock and the very first cast nailed a solid 20 inch trout, he was sitting and casting and thinking about a story he had heard about someone who launched the boat and took off and left their truck and trailer sitting in the boat ramp. He was laughing and could not imagine how someone could be so absent minded. Then it HAPPENED, he felt his pockets and --NO TRUCK TRUCK KEYS. OH S--T! He drug in the sock and hammered the yammie back to the Bait Dock to find Mr. Sanders had been kind enough to pull out and park his truck and lock it up. He will never live that one down!


----------



## Primer

Standing in waist high water in the surf with waves coming WAY over your head. Then having things bump into you.

And fishing in a boat and seeing atleast 100 mullet jump 50 ft away..


----------



## Sean Hoffmann

Trying to launch without the plug, Fin & Feather.

Trying to lauch with the tie downs attached, Rockport City Beach Park.

Getting airborne after going from WOT to neutral a split second before T-boning a towed dredge pipe, Port Aransas.

Good times!


----------



## Poseidon

at the house and i had just respooled my rod and reel and just tied a spook on the line and i let the bait swing out and back to make sure it wasn't tangled around end of rod tip before i put it on the hook keeper, and girlfriend's yorkie grabbed that big topwater and got hooked and took off screaming so loud and running wide open, so i hit freespool and just stood there trying to prevent a backlash so i wouldn't set the hooks too deep, girlfriend came running in the room after hearing the yorkie's screams for help and she almost fainted, i yelled "go grab her go grab the dog QUICK!" and turns out it was just caught in the fur.


----------



## Long Pole

Flounder fishing out of the boat and I catch one and need the net so my dad grabs the net and makes his way to the front of the boat and starts to net the flounder when we hear a scratching sound followed by a thump...look back and there goes his rod off the back of the boat. Not just any rod either, a Calais on about $150 Castaway rod!! Needless to say we got out and waded around trying to find the line to retrieve the $500 he just lost. Gave up after 30 minutes of that. But the flounder was nice...LMAO!!!

Crappie fishing on Lake Fork around midnight tied up to a stump sticking 2' out of the water. Snake comes and circles the light twice then heads straight for the boat. He was determined to get in so my dad got the push pole and tried to whack his arse and missed. So 5 minutes later he comes back and he got his arse this time. So we fish a little longer and the snake was gone. Decide to leave and I got the privilege of untying us from the stump. Put my hand on top of the stump and sum of b*tch bit me on the finger...flung his arse about 40 yds and turn around and calm as could be tell him thanks for ******* off the snake he just bit me. Closest hospital is 45 miles away and we made it there in about 30 minutes...he forgot his boat was behind us on a two lane windy road.

I got tons of these....


----------



## bw-n-alvin

about 7, 8 miles from ramp, giggin 1/4 mile from boat, 3:00 am, storm rolls in fast. Get 100 yds from where boat WAS anchored & buddy says is that the boat over there ??? Swim through "PERFECT STORM", catch boat, retrieve buddy, heading back ... we think...raining so hard it hurts to look,raining faster than the twin bilge pumps can pump, make it back to ramp w/ water pouring out of back of boat...true story


----------



## KingTut

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


That there is the best one! I don't care who ya are!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Fishing the Chandeleur Islands as a kid was a pretty common place growing up in Houma ... there was a spot near Freemason Island that commonly held a 6' bull shark in a gut we trout fished. He was always there ...

On one particular trip, we had not seen our bull shark and kept wading into his common grounds as we were nailing slot reds left and right. My Father set the hook on a nice trout and while reaching for the back of the fishes head, the shark surfaced at took the fish right off of the hook.

I've never seen a 220 lbs. man walk on water before ... laughed the whole way in.

Had to chime in ... !

~Spec


----------



## taff

Brought the boat to work for an afternoon fish, headed to sylvan beach after work, backed the boat off the trailer and realized someone stole all the rod and reels out of it.....sorry MF - Sept. '07


----------



## CajunBob

Taking your dad's new 14ft flat bottom (brand new from the Sear's & Roebuck 1974 catalog) to go hunting. Cruising the Bayou's of Houma, La., run it aground on a little island to hunt. Was not an island it was gator nest. Boat had bite marks in it and was beat to death. Took it home and learned how to use bondo....standing up!


----------



## Tombo

Running my bay boat to same place for the 100th time watching sea gulls sitting on the water only to see too late they are standing on the bottom. Discovered newly dredged spoil material to small channel.


----------



## Wyatt Earp

backed the truck down the ramp to load the boat...after dad loaded the boat on the trailer he gave me the go ahead to pull forward....i did as he told me while keeping my eyes on the mirrors....next thing i know my dad is screamin' and hollarin' and the boat is floatin' off the trailer...i was still in reverse!!!


----------



## Binmar

*Bees*

On Father's Day, I anchored my boat in two feet of water and went on wade with my nine year old son down shoreline. Returned to boat 30 minutes later to find hundreds and hundreds of bees swarming my boat as they had begun to build a home in the open front storage compartment. Quietly crawled in boat, started it and hooked it across the bay. Bees kept coming out of the storage compartment like the movie "the Birds" . Very freaky


----------



## ydnark

Got a call from wife while at work. Said I'd have to come home and help her get my 5 year old daughter's cat loose from the fishing lure I has left dangling from a rod on the back porch. I said "honey, can't you get it loose?" She replies: "well I could, but everytime I try to pull a hook through so I can cut off the barb, the cat starts screaming, and your daughter begins whacking me on the back with a tree limb 'cause I'm killing her cat. You are gonna have to come home and hold your daughter!"


Boss heard it all on speaker phone and sent me home. He was laughing his butt off...


----------



## Mako232

Running down the Clear Creek channel several years ago, my fishing buddy and I thought we were running out of gas because the motor kept stalling. We would pump the fuel bulb to get going and thought all was well. The next time it stalled we turned around to see the motor on fire. ....We had the boat in the shop to do some major work on the carbs, and they neglected to replace any of the clamps connecting the fuel lines. Burned up the entire electrical system.


----------



## Melon

When my coffee kicks in.


----------



## Red Fin

I just had to get in on this:

Fishing in West Bay gave the engine a little gas on the way out to our honey hole, heard a thump from the motor. The shaft broke in half on lower unit no prop to be found. We were stranded 2 hours until help came to tow us in.


----------



## birdman77520

*Eons and Eons ago(I'm 62)*

"This ain't no ****" is how a Chief in the Navy starts out a story.....when I was going to college mind you...I had several friends that smoked a little weed...now me, I'm like ole Bill Clinton....but had a little 14 foot skeeter boat with a 18hp Johnson on the back being pulled by a 1960 Ford Thunderbird with brakes that needed to be pumped while stopping!! Get the picture??!! I thought the guys were too loaded to get in the boat and launch so had one of them back me in after I got the boat and car so close "he couldn't miss".....forgot to tell him about the brakes....as he backed up, he thought he was unable to stop the car; and was going into the lake so dropped it into drive and scooted forward....launching the boat and me sitting in it.... onto the concrete boat ramp 6' from the water!! What's worse is that we all sat there and rolled around on the boat ramp laughing at such a sight....didn't really hurt anything, as the motor was up still...just every once in a while, when I think back about those days....I can hardly stop cackling....all six of us simply picked up the boat and put it in the water!! Now ask me if we put all six folks in the 14' boat....the answer is NO....we took turns...chuckle!! That's what you do, when a 14' is all you can afford....JT from Baytown


----------



## Nick Smith

Posting to tell my tale, but mainly to resurrect this awesome thread. I know there are more stories to be added.

Fishing Lake Tawakoni and a buddy and I saw a storm coming. We (he) decided to beat the storm and cross the lake before it arrived. We headed out in 3 to 4 foot swells and while getting on plane, heard a loud thud, looked back to see that we had ran right over a bouy. Foam was floating everywhere. Turned back around just in time to see a large lightening strike right in front of the boat. I screamed, turn it around, NOW!

We went back and he was still dumb enough to say, "We could have made it and missed the storm."

This thread could be labeled 140BPM stories. In all stories, the participants heart rate had to be at least 140 beats per minute.


----------



## brokenclub

Fishing East bay,tie up boat go into bait house ,come out and water discharge from bait tanks is filling up boat.
fishing Meacoms pier ,my buddy goes to cast , fills a tug, finds man with top water in his lip


----------



## small bites

this is a great thread, I just dont have anything to add.....

sb:>


----------



## kevin122344

a


----------



## baystlth22

Hearing a gun go of and then a loud thud in the boat. Dead duck fell on the bow, owner hit the deck in the helm.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Off the water a few years back....

Me and some buddies walked into a well-known Mexican restaurant in POC with a bag full of redfish on the half-shell filets. The place advertised bring yer own fish.

Said we wanted half of 'em grilled and half of 'em fried.

Waitress brings 'em out on a real pretty platter, all surrounded in peppers and onions. 

After one look at the fried ones, all three of us started to moan -- the cook didn't bother to skin or scale the fried ones. He just dipped 'em in batter and fried 'em scales and all.

Looked like a darn deep-fried pineapple.

Beer for dinner that night.

Craig


----------



## Figfarmer

Having to cut your anchor rope because your anchor is snagged on underwater cables. You buy another new anchor and attach it to the new 100' 1/2" nylon anchor rope that you just bought. You cast your new anchor out in 20' of water and find out that instead of attaching the new anchor to the anchor rope, you attached it to the new 20' bow line that you forgot to attach to the cleat. Oopps! There just went another new anchor and 20' of new premium 1/2" nylon. Tried snagging the bow line for an hour before giving up in the very fast river current. Sacramento river, Ca. Maybe 2005


----------



## Gamble

Melon said:


> When my coffee kicks in.


I think you've got the best one...................kinda like hopin' you have an extra sock or a roll of TP.


----------



## Trls

Dad braggs about his skill at catchin sharks, and catches a tug headed into the Panama canal.


----------



## kevindog312

Fishing with my son 30 miles out of Freeport being bothered by a fly. Got really tired of the fly. When it landed on the console I decided to hit it with a bath towel. Unfortunately the towel snagged the key out of the ignition. The key was over the side and away in the current before I knew what had happened. Fortunately had a kicker for the long ride back. Missed the **** fly.


----------



## Figfarmer

Convinced my friend, who is deathly scared of water, to go out on my 18' boat on a nearby lake. He puts on a live jacket and I roll my eyes. Does this guy think I'll sink the boat or something?? When we get to the middle of the lake, he asks me if it is normal for water to be sloshing around the floor of the boat. I look down to realize that I forgot to put the drain plug in the bottom of the transom before I launch at the ramp. The bilge was flooded and the inboard was drowned out. I had to dump a Playmate cooler full of food onto the flooded deck so I could use the cooler as a bailing bucket. Must have taken on 100 gallons of water. A nearby boat towed us back to the launch ramp and that was the end of our day on the water. Sometime back in the mid 1980's.


----------



## penubly

*Seawolf wade*

Wading off to the bay side, about halfway down to the concrete ship at low tide. Pretty good ways out from shore, working our way down, with our backs to the bay. We are catching a few, and having a good time.

All the sudden, we all realise that we hear something. We all stop and listen and can't figure it out. Suddenlly we realise there is a big wave coming in from the ship channel! We are pretty far from shore, and the wave is HUGE. We all look at each other, but there is nowhere to go. As it gets closer, we decide to try to jump into the wave.

The biggest guy is about 6" 3'. He jumps into the wave, and barely keeps his face above water. He twists around, and sees our rod tips sticking out of the wave!

Later on we all laughed, but for a moment it was a pucker maker!


----------



## saltyj

*One of "those" moments*

Seeing tailing redfish at the edge of the channel, having a world class brain fart and deciding it was a good idea to circle back behind them and drift towards them. Getting 75 yards behind them and remembering where you are exactly and why what you just did was so incredibly stupid? Priceless. Mansfield Cut, new 24 ft Scout bout3'' hard sand bottom. I had taken my college buddy fishing and when he asked if we were in trouble I told him I would let him know when things were bad. 10 second later I utter " Oh ****" He said, "trouble?" I had looked down and noticed that the tide was going out. It was a long day indeed. :spineyes:


----------



## saltyj

*He he..*

I have another one, I got the opportunity to take my nephew fishing. Things started off okay but after a while on the bay I notice thunderstorm clouds had formed what pretty much looked like a dunkin doughnut around us. I might add that I was much younger when this happened just as a defense in advance. We both got a kick out of the fact that our rod eyelets would buzz whenever we held our fishing poles erect, and that it was really peculiar that after each cast our monofilament would float in the air rather than land on the water. Finally I had my eureka moment and layed all the rods down and the vhf antenna and headed for the fishing camp. Many of the people at camp that looked after me at that age were employed with Central Power and Light. I cannot tell you the kind butt chewing I got over this incident, but will tell you that I will never make that mistake again. Thanks guys I owe you.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

tick, tick, tick, tick, tick, tap, tap, tap, tap, tap, tap, ping, ping, ping, ping, ping, BANG, BANG, BANG, BANG. SHUTDOWN.. East Matagorda last month. Now it's cold sweats, withdraws and pacing back and forth. Looking at a Yamaha box with a new lower unit in it, "Christmas money well spent" and waiting for the authorized Yamaha Mechanic to put it on. :spineyes:


----------



## Finfisher

16 miles out and the steering cable breaks. Man, what do we do now? We looked at each other and said, let's fish. 
Time to go home. Took the pedestal and stuck it in the engine cover. Tied the gaff to the pedestal and ropes to the end of the gaff, around the stern cleats and down to the hydraulics on the outdrive. Worked pretty good, it was like steering a home made go cart. Refined it a little and all we had to do was keep one foot on the right side of the gaff, while sitting on the stern. Man you should have seen the looks we got when we came full throttle thru the Galveston jettys and there is two guys laughing, drinking beer, sitting on the back of the boat, and nobody driving. What a day.
PS we caught alot of fish too!!


----------



## Nick Smith

We were fishing for stripers on a lake and were trolling across an underwater hump that we often fish. We put out a bouy on the hump to mark it and were trolling back and forth across it. Two guys in another boat drove by and saw us catching fish. They pulled right up on top of our bouy and began sitting there fishing, staying in place beside our bouy by using their trolling motor.

My buddy got steamed and I saw that he was about to deliver a few choice words to the two pot-lickers. I told him to hush and just watch. We had already decided that we needed to go over to a marina and re-fuel the boat and grab a snack. I got another bouy from the bottom of the boat, this one had no weight on it. Tied it to a Dr. Pepper bottle which I filled with water using about 5 feet of line. The purpose of the Dr. Pepper bottle was to slow our bouy from blowing away very fast, also to make it sit deeper in the water, looking like it was anchored.

I told my buddy, "Now, when they get a bit of distance between them and our bouy, pull between them and it. Im gonna switch bouys on them. He pulled between them. I reached down and grabbed our weighed bouy and dropped the unweighted bouy into the water at the same time. Then we went and got gas.

When we returned, we looked and wwaaaayyy down the lake, there sat those two guys, still beside our bouy, but far from the hump. We had the spot marked on GPS so we just tossed our bouy back out and resumed our fishing.


----------



## sea ray

You sure you guys arent making this stuff up! youre killin me LOL


----------



## KylesKenner2

Like I am proud of this.
Third trip out in my new Kenner and flying out of the mouth of the Trinity one week after Ike. The channel makers are now sticks with flags barely visible. 
I busted out the mouth of the river on full throttle with my wife sitting in front of the console. I pass a stick and think to myself,"I think I might be out of," and that's when it happened.
Lower unit comes flying up and makes that familar noise we've all heard too many times. She ends up on the bow. Once we came to a screeching hault, she looks at me and asked what the hell just happened. 
After I had removed the bar for the top of the windshield out of my mouth like a bit in a horses mouth and got the steering wheel out of my gut and the Corky hanging on my rod out of my ear, I was able to muster up enough wind to say with all of my fishing wisdom and fishing experience, "I don't know, someone moved the markers."
She repied, " Like who, Ike, you idiot?"
I ended up the day with a few red faces of embarrassment


----------



## pug2

Me and Duke are drifting Hanna's on a great fall afternoon. We own the place and are picking up some nice trout. We see a speck on the horizon, the speck gets bigger heading toward us from the dike. The speck becomes a 21' center console with 2 dumba** guys who run right up to my boat, throttle back pushing a huge wake into my boat and yell "are you guys catching any fish?" I yell back "not anymore" and they wave and hit the throttle and disappear right back over the horizon. Life IS stranger than fiction.


----------



## Finfisher

Still LMAO

I got 1 more
Early 80's or so
Me and my buddy decide we are going to fish this sweet looking pond at night, because we have heard the stories about great bass fishing in there, you know 13 pounders, etc...
Well we didn't make this brilliant decision until we were plenty xxxxfaced.
The things you will do then. 
Anyway we head over at about 1:30am being as stealthy as possible, becuase it is private property.
Park the truck about a quarter of a mile down the road and walk, well kind of more like a stagger, with our rods and a few arties down the feeder shoulder. We were laughing and excited about how we were gonna slautgher the fish. The stories we heard about this pond had us pumped!!
Had to cross the bridge over Cypress creek to get to our entry location to the honey hole. Cleared the creek staggering on the shoulder and decide we could jump over the gaurd rail there and walk down the hill and into the blessed hole. I was in front and said, let's go, so over the gaurd rail I went. It was then when I said, OH XXXX, as I was falling at least 15 feet straight down and onto the concrete embankment of the bridge. As I gathered my thoughts, I heard Holy XXXX. It was my buddy coming down and landing about 4 feet next to me. He's like *** just happened? I just looked at him in amazment that we were still alive. After we laughed a little we picked ourselves up and made our way to the hole. We caught plenty of fish and all was catch and release. I did catch the biggest freaking bluegill I had ever seen, thought it was a big crappie. I am convinced the alcohol saved us from that fall we took, but will never do that again.
What a night!!


----------



## Finfisher

Just thought of another, again early 80's

Me and my brother take off to lake Conroe with my 16' Glastron bass boat on a Saturday night to camp and fish the next day.
We wanted to do it up right and launch the boat and just find a cool place on the national forest shoreline to camp.
We of course has a few on the way and were having a good time.
Loaded the gear at the ramp on Caney creek and launched the boat.
I know Conroe like the back of my hand so navigating at dark was not a problem (or so I thought).
We cruised for a while and found a killing camping location, set up camp and started a fire. Well bro wanted corn dogs for dinner so we put some oil in the pan and got it on the camp fire. Thru the dogs in and mixed more refreshments. I am looking this pan and I'm thinking this is going up in flames any minute. To my surprise it never did, but when the chef got the dogs out they looked like burnt firewood on a popsicle stick. Laughing our arses off we diecide we have more food at the boat ramp and make a run for it. Me being the seasoned conroe captain I thought I was never hesitated to cross the water that night. Well we are cruising about 40 MPH, just knowing I was good, because I was left far enough, was when I said, OH XXXX. We passed a tree which was at least a foot and a half in dia. and literally just missed it. After throttling back and cleaning my drawers I moved farther left in the creek. Got what we needed and made our way back to the camp. Getting out of the beached boat I hook my foot on the throttle and fall face first in the drink. Wasn't bad kinda nice temp. rolled over and told my brother how nice the moon looked tonight.
What a night!


----------



## Harbormaster

Finfisher said:


> Still LMAO
> 
> I got 1 more
> Early 80's or so
> Me and my buddy decide we are going to fish this sweet looking pond at night, because we have heard the stories about great bass fishing in there, you know 13 pounders, etc...
> Well we didn't make this brilliant decision until we were plenty xxxxfaced.
> The things you will do then.
> Anyway we head over at about 1:30am being as stealthy as possible, becuase it is private property.
> Park the truck about a quarter of a mile down the road and walk, well kind of more like a stagger, with our rods and a few arties down the feeder shoulder. We were laughing and excited about how we were gonna slautgher the fish. The stories we heard about this pond had us pumped!!
> Had to cross the bridge over Cypress creek to get to our entry location to the honey hole. Cleared the creek staggering on the shoulder and decide we could jump over the gaurd rail there and walk down the hill and into the blessed hole. I was in front and said, let's go, so over the gaurd rail I went. It was then when I said, OH XXXX, as I was falling at least 15 feet straight down and onto the concrete embankment of the bridge. As I gathered my thoughts, I heard Holy XXXX. It was my buddy coming down and landing about 4 feet next to me. He's like *** just happened? I just looked at him in amazment that we were still alive. After we laughed a little we picked ourselves up and made our way to the hole. We caught plenty of fish and all was catch and release. I did catch the biggest freaking bluegill I had ever seen, thought it was a big crappie. I am convinced the alcohol saved us from that fall we took, but will never do that again.
> What a night!!


Across 249 from Compaq?

Got a bunch of these stories too, some even happened in broad daylight!


----------



## USAFDAD

*Bay Things that make you say Oh S**T *
Not in the bay but.
1979, I go with my wife to be down to Matagorda to meet her Parents and Grandparents. Seams like I'm accepted well with everyone other then her father. I figure its the SO YOUR THE ONE DATING MY DAUGHTER thing. My wife to be asked her dad if we can run down to the beach in one of his 4x4s. He said yes and tell me to help him in the barn. He hands me some prime fishing equipment that he uses and ask me to take these along incase we deside to wet a line(I figure its a ploy to keep my mind on doing some fishing then using the 4x4 to go somewhere where we could be alone). We put it in the back of this (I can't remember what it was, maybe a dodge) truck that had a camper on it with the tips of the rods sticking out the back with the camper door open.(You already know where this is going). My wife to be and I head down to the beach and the camper door does not even budge. Someone was stuck so I stopped, found a chain in the back and pulled them out. They handed me a $20.00. I was like wow. I put the chain back in the bed of this truck and while looking at the money I reached with the other hand a slamed the camper door shut. Yep, every tip rod was dangeling by their lines close to the bumber *Oh S**T*
Gave the $20.00 to her dad and helped cleaned the barn after that.


----------



## SPECKulator

Early '80s, I met my cousins in Corpus for a weekend fishing trip. This was back when you could camp under the JFK Causeway. We're sitting around the camp BS'n Sat afternoon after a miserably windy, unsuccessful atempt at fishing. The wind is blowing so hard we had to tie the tent to the boat trailer. The rope holding the tent breaks and the tent takes flight. "Oh $#**". It touches down and starts rolling with the wind, with 4 guys running in hot pursuit. It goes airborne again and comes down way out in CC Bay. Fishing weekend prematurely terminated.

Early '90s, fishing the POC Jetties with a couple of buddies in my boat. I'm fishing with a sweet, brand new rod and a new Amb 6500 reel (not much, but the best I had at the time). It's late in the day and we're getting tired, but I hook a big fish. Had no idea what it was but it nearly spooled me before I got it turned. After a good while my arms are turning to rubber, I'm not gaining much line, and I decide to take a break and hand the rod over to buddy #1. Same deal. He eventually starts to fade and I tell him to hand the rod to buddy #2, who hasn't caught anything all day, hoping he can finally get this monster in. During the hand-off, buddy #1 loses his grip and the rod shoots into the water as if it was an arrow shot from a bow. "Oh $#**". 

A few weeks later, back to the POC Jetties w/ buddy #1, this time in his boat. He has a brand new anchor. He gets the boat in position and tells me to drop the anchor. I do. After a while I'm wondering why I'm not feeling any resistance on the anchor line. I start pulling in the line and find no anchor attached to the end. "Oh $#**". I guess we're even now.

Summer before last, I'm kayak fishing out of Charlies, fishing the bay side out in front of Shoalwater. I catch a trout while drifting and decide to get out a wade. I have the kayak tethered to my waist, wading about waist deep near the edge of a nice sand pocket. After catching another trout I notice my line is frayed, so I decide to cut and re-tie. I'm struggling to get the line through the eye of the lure without my bi-focals (the old looking under the glasses trick) when I sense movement in my peripheral vision. Something very large and very gray. I look up to see a 6' Bull Shark entering the sand pocket, moving slowly from right to left. I have trout on my stringer. "Oh $#**". I had no idea that in one fluid motion, I could pull the kayak up to my side with the tether, jump into the kayak, swing the stringer of trout into the tankwell, and grab the paddle. Now I know. I paddled away, wishing I had packed a clean pair of shorts. Didn't get out of the kayak again that day.


----------



## SPECKulator

One more. This didn't happen to me, but both characters in this story are fishing buddies and co-workers of mine. The story appeared in the Victoria Advocate a couple of years ago, written by OC Garza. The characters' names were changed to protect the idiots (er, innocent), but the chain of events really happened. Fortunately, I was unable to join them on this trip. Otherwise the cast of characters would be the 3 Stooges instead of Billy and Bob. 

The misadventures of Billy and Bob 
March 19, 2006 

EDITOR'SNOTE: There are a million stories about misguided anglers along the Texas coast. This is one of them. The names have been changed to protect the victims, the language cleaned up to allow it to be printed in this respectable publication. 

Dawn arrived clear and cold on a late February morning as Billy and Bob pulled up to their favorite boat ramp in Seadrift. At least the wind isn't blowing they both thought as they tried to keep warm. 

The pair had pulled weekend duty at work and had scheduled a day off to rest their minds and revitalize their bodies. Nothing rejuvenates the soul like saltwater fishing on a chilly winter day, especially during the week when the fishing crowds are light. 

Only one boat was ahead of them at the ramp so the pair hurried to get their boat ready to launch. Billy ran in to pay the launch fee while Bob loaded the rods, life preservers and ice chests into the boat. Billy returned and hopped into the driver's seat of the truck and backed the boat down the ramp. 

As soon as the prop hit the water Bob turned the key to start the boat. It fired right up, and just as quickly died. He tried several times but the pattern was the same. Each time the engine would turn over noticeable slower. The last time he turned the key the motor didn't crank at all. The battery was dead. 

"Awww heck," Bob said. "The cold morning might have something to do with this." 

"Should we try and jump the battery?" Billy asked. 

"No jumper cables," Bob replied. "I know, let's park the truck, pull the battery out of it and put it in the boat so we can fish. At least we won't waste the morning." 

"That's a great idea," Billy said. "It almost sounds like you've been in this situation before." 

The pair pushed the boat off the trailer and moved it to the tie-up slip. Billy parked the truck and trailer. It took a few minutes to open the hood, loosen the battery clamps and carry the battery to the boat. Lo and behold, after hooking the battery up, the boat started on the first crank and purred smoothly. "Don't take any chances; let's let the motor warm up for a while," Billy said. 

They let the motor idle for a few minutes and by then the boys were ready for some fishing. The day was warming slightly although the north wind was picking up. 

"Hit it Billy." 

He did. The pair held tight to the console as the throttle was revved as far forward as it would go. The boat was just leveling out and Billy was gently pulling back on the throttle when the boat stopped dead in its tracks like it had hit an invisible wall. Both managed to keep their dental work intact and their breakfast down as they slammed against the console. 

"Awww heck," Bob said as he checked to see if the impact would leave a bump on his forehead. He looked over the gunwale and could see the boat had bogged down in only inches of water. "We've run across this bar a hundred times but I wondered if the tide was too low today." 

"I wish you'd said something a bit earlier," Billy said. 

Both anglers were recovered from the shock of the sudden stop when Billy tried the motor. It wouldn't start. 

"Great," said Bob. "Don't try and start it again until we push the boat off the bar. We don't want to run the battery down." 

"I'll push it off," Bob said. He was already in his waders and jumped off into a gooey, sticky mud that had the strength of reinforced concrete. He sank waist deep into the muck but was able to push the boat off the bar. Billy joined him in the water and they pushed the boat back to the ramp. 

"Bring the truck down Bob while I hold the boat here." 

"Can't. The truck battery is in the boat." 

"Awww heck. Let's pull the battery out then take it to the truck so we can drive it and the trailer down here." 

It took a while to accomplish all that but they did and pulled the boat out of the water. They both pondered what they should do next and decided to put in at another marina in Seadrift where they had a straight run to some good areas near Matagorda Island and the Aransas Wildlife Refuge. 

They drove to the other boat ramp. After floating the boat, parking the truck, and moving the battery from the truck to the boat, the boat motor started on the first try. That was a good omen they thought, things were looking up. Their enthusiasm was rewarded a short time later when they pulled up to a shallow flat. The wind was starting to blow now, pushing water and the bait in it toward the cuts. They could see some tailing redfish near the shoreline and trout were attacking baitfish in the cuts. And there wasn't another boat in sight. 

Bob tossed out the anchor line and before long both were in the water and wading toward the fish. Bob felt a bump on his first cast. Billy was still wading toward a cut when he glanced back at the boat. It appeared to be moving. He stopped wading and stared long and hard at the boat. Sure enough, the boat was drifting away from them. And was he imaging it, or did the wind speed suddenly increase to 15 knots? 

"Bob, the boat has come untied," Billy yelled. "Think you can catch up with it?" 

Bob reeled in his line and set out in pursuit of the boat as fast as you can wade in the soft boggy bottom that is probably home to more than just a few coffee-table-sized stingrays. There was a momentary relief when the boat stopped over a shallow bar. 

"I think the anchor pulled loose but is still tied on," Bob yelled back to Billy. "It caught on that next bar. I think I can reach it." 

But he spoke too soon. The anchor broke free of the shallow bar and the boat drifted away from him again. The Gulf breeze was gusting even harder now and the boat drifted faster than before. It would tantalizingly slow down when the anchor dragged on a shallow bar but sped back up when the boat drifted into deeper water. 

"I'll never catch it this way," Bob yelled. "I'm going to take my waders off and swim for it." 

"No you are not!" Billy yelled back at him. "The water is too cold. Besides the boat is about to get into the deep water in the bay and we'll never even see it, much less catch it." 

"What do we do?" Bob asked. 

"Got a cell phone in those waders?" 

"No, mine is on the boat." 

"Mine too," Billy replied. "Then we wade. We need to head toward the refuge. It's miles away but at least there should be people there." 

The boat was nowhere to be seen when Billy and Bob, hours later, ploddingly approached the shoreline of the wildlife refuge. The wading had been slow and boggy in some spots, and chest deep in others. The shallow bottom near the shore was a welcome relief until Bob thought he saw an alligator. They rested a while then began their trek through bramble bushes, hedgerows and coastal plains. Much later they stumbled onto a road and there to greet them was a park ranger. 

"What in the hell are you guys doing wading through Whooping Crane habitat?" the ranger asked. 

"Our boat anchor didn't hold and it floated away," Billy replied. "We've waded and walked for miles until we ran into you." 

The ranger radioed the Coast Guard to cancel any search that might have started if anyone came across their boat and reported an emergency. He volunteered to take Billy and Bob to their truck. 

"Won't do any good," Billy replied. "The only working battery is on the boat." 

When he heard the whole story the ranger broke into a deep laughter. He loaned them his cell phone and of course they couldn't contact any of their relatives who could have brought another boat out. They were able to contact a fishing buddy who agreed to bring his boat from Victoria and help them find their boat. 

Hours later they found the boat perfectly anchored on a shallow bar. They hoisted the anchor, pushed the boat off the bar and sped back toward the boat ramp. Darkness was approaching when the ramp came into view. Billy was just about to throttle down when the boat came to another instant stop. Billy had run up on another shallow sand bar. They weren't hurt. The buddy came back and pulled them off the bar. They slowly putted back to the dock. 

"Get the truck Bob," Billy said as he tied the boat to a cleat on the boat ramp. 

"Can't, the truck battery is in the boat," Bob replied. 

"Awww heck."


----------



## Big Willy

SPECKulation said:


> One more. This didn't happen to me, but both characters in this story are fishing buddies and co-workers of mine. The story appeared in the Victoria Advocate a couple of years ago, written by OC Garza. The characters' names were changed to protect the idiots (er, innocent), but the chain of events really happened. Fortunately, I was unable to join them on this trip. Otherwise the cast of characters would be the 3 Stooges instead of Billy and Bob.
> 
> The misadventures of Billy and Bob
> March 19, 2006
> 
> EDITOR'SNOTE: There are a million stories about misguided anglers along the Texas coast. This is one of them. The names have been changed to protect the victims, the language cleaned up to allow it to be printed in this respectable publication.
> 
> Dawn arrived clear and cold on a late February morning as Billy and Bob pulled up to their favorite boat ramp in Seadrift. At least the wind isn't blowing they both thought as they tried to keep warm.
> 
> The pair had pulled weekend duty at work and had scheduled a day off to rest their minds and revitalize their bodies. Nothing rejuvenates the soul like saltwater fishing on a chilly winter day, especially during the week when the fishing crowds are light.
> 
> Only one boat was ahead of them at the ramp so the pair hurried to get their boat ready to launch. Billy ran in to pay the launch fee while Bob loaded the rods, life preservers and ice chests into the boat. Billy returned and hopped into the driver's seat of the truck and backed the boat down the ramp.
> 
> As soon as the prop hit the water Bob turned the key to start the boat. It fired right up, and just as quickly died. He tried several times but the pattern was the same. Each time the engine would turn over noticeable slower. The last time he turned the key the motor didn't crank at all. The battery was dead.
> 
> "Awww heck," Bob said. "The cold morning might have something to do with this."
> 
> "Should we try and jump the battery?" Billy asked.
> 
> "No jumper cables," Bob replied. "I know, let's park the truck, pull the battery out of it and put it in the boat so we can fish. At least we won't waste the morning."
> 
> "That's a great idea," Billy said. "It almost sounds like you've been in this situation before."
> 
> The pair pushed the boat off the trailer and moved it to the tie-up slip. Billy parked the truck and trailer. It took a few minutes to open the hood, loosen the battery clamps and carry the battery to the boat. Lo and behold, after hooking the battery up, the boat started on the first crank and purred smoothly. "Don't take any chances; let's let the motor warm up for a while," Billy said.
> 
> They let the motor idle for a few minutes and by then the boys were ready for some fishing. The day was warming slightly although the north wind was picking up.
> 
> "Hit it Billy."
> 
> He did. The pair held tight to the console as the throttle was revved as far forward as it would go. The boat was just leveling out and Billy was gently pulling back on the throttle when the boat stopped dead in its tracks like it had hit an invisible wall. Both managed to keep their dental work intact and their breakfast down as they slammed against the console.
> 
> "Awww heck," Bob said as he checked to see if the impact would leave a bump on his forehead. He looked over the gunwale and could see the boat had bogged down in only inches of water. "We've run across this bar a hundred times but I wondered if the tide was too low today."
> 
> "I wish you'd said something a bit earlier," Billy said.
> 
> Both anglers were recovered from the shock of the sudden stop when Billy tried the motor. It wouldn't start.
> 
> "Great," said Bob. "Don't try and start it again until we push the boat off the bar. We don't want to run the battery down."
> 
> "I'll push it off," Bob said. He was already in his waders and jumped off into a gooey, sticky mud that had the strength of reinforced concrete. He sank waist deep into the muck but was able to push the boat off the bar. Billy joined him in the water and they pushed the boat back to the ramp.
> 
> "Bring the truck down Bob while I hold the boat here."
> 
> "Can't. The truck battery is in the boat."
> 
> "Awww heck. Let's pull the battery out then take it to the truck so we can drive it and the trailer down here."
> 
> It took a while to accomplish all that but they did and pulled the boat out of the water. They both pondered what they should do next and decided to put in at another marina in Seadrift where they had a straight run to some good areas near Matagorda Island and the Aransas Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> They drove to the other boat ramp. After floating the boat, parking the truck, and moving the battery from the truck to the boat, the boat motor started on the first try. That was a good omen they thought, things were looking up. Their enthusiasm was rewarded a short time later when they pulled up to a shallow flat. The wind was starting to blow now, pushing water and the bait in it toward the cuts. They could see some tailing redfish near the shoreline and trout were attacking baitfish in the cuts. And there wasn't another boat in sight.
> 
> Bob tossed out the anchor line and before long both were in the water and wading toward the fish. Bob felt a bump on his first cast. Billy was still wading toward a cut when he glanced back at the boat. It appeared to be moving. He stopped wading and stared long and hard at the boat. Sure enough, the boat was drifting away from them. And was he imaging it, or did the wind speed suddenly increase to 15 knots?
> 
> "Bob, the boat has come untied," Billy yelled. "Think you can catch up with it?"
> 
> Bob reeled in his line and set out in pursuit of the boat as fast as you can wade in the soft boggy bottom that is probably home to more than just a few coffee-table-sized stingrays. There was a momentary relief when the boat stopped over a shallow bar.
> 
> "I think the anchor pulled loose but is still tied on," Bob yelled back to Billy. "It caught on that next bar. I think I can reach it."
> 
> But he spoke too soon. The anchor broke free of the shallow bar and the boat drifted away from him again. The Gulf breeze was gusting even harder now and the boat drifted faster than before. It would tantalizingly slow down when the anchor dragged on a shallow bar but sped back up when the boat drifted into deeper water.
> 
> "I'll never catch it this way," Bob yelled. "I'm going to take my waders off and swim for it."
> 
> "No you are not!" Billy yelled back at him. "The water is too cold. Besides the boat is about to get into the deep water in the bay and we'll never even see it, much less catch it."
> 
> "What do we do?" Bob asked.
> 
> "Got a cell phone in those waders?"
> 
> "No, mine is on the boat."
> 
> "Mine too," Billy replied. "Then we wade. We need to head toward the refuge. It's miles away but at least there should be people there."
> 
> The boat was nowhere to be seen when Billy and Bob, hours later, ploddingly approached the shoreline of the wildlife refuge. The wading had been slow and boggy in some spots, and chest deep in others. The shallow bottom near the shore was a welcome relief until Bob thought he saw an alligator. They rested a while then began their trek through bramble bushes, hedgerows and coastal plains. Much later they stumbled onto a road and there to greet them was a park ranger.
> 
> "What in the hell are you guys doing wading through Whooping Crane habitat?" the ranger asked.
> 
> "Our boat anchor didn't hold and it floated away," Billy replied. "We've waded and walked for miles until we ran into you."
> 
> The ranger radioed the Coast Guard to cancel any search that might have started if anyone came across their boat and reported an emergency. He volunteered to take Billy and Bob to their truck.
> 
> "Won't do any good," Billy replied. "The only working battery is on the boat."
> 
> When he heard the whole story the ranger broke into a deep laughter. He loaned them his cell phone and of course they couldn't contact any of their relatives who could have brought another boat out. They were able to contact a fishing buddy who agreed to bring his boat from Victoria and help them find their boat.
> 
> Hours later they found the boat perfectly anchored on a shallow bar. They hoisted the anchor, pushed the boat off the bar and sped back toward the boat ramp. Darkness was approaching when the ramp came into view. Billy was just about to throttle down when the boat came to another instant stop. Billy had run up on another shallow sand bar. They weren't hurt. The buddy came back and pulled them off the bar. They slowly putted back to the dock.
> 
> "Get the truck Bob," Billy said as he tied the boat to a cleat on the boat ramp.
> 
> "Can't, the truck battery is in the boat," Bob replied.
> 
> "Awww heck."


That was long but well worth the read! Laughed till I cried at the end there. I have been on trips not that bad but close and they always end up being pretty funny after the fact.


----------



## mallarduck

Taking a midnite cruise to my duck shack with my soon to be wife of twenty yrs in Dec. with an outside temp. of 28 degF following my hunting buddie and tossing my soon to be sole mate out of the boat crossing his wake. ('88 Anauhac Trinity river)

After shooting a three man limit of ducks, and getting the boat to pick everyone up from the blind, hitting a car tire half submerged in the sand and under the suface of the water bouncing a tached out 25 hp outboard into the boat next to me. ('90 Anauhac marsh)

Coming home from an afternoon teal hunt pulling a buddie's airboat down Interstate 10 feeling something bump and upon looking back seeing the boat come off the trailer @ about 60 mph and the boat keeping up with us.


----------



## Finfisher

Yep accross from Compaq


----------



## donkeyman

a friend of mine seen a guy getting fuel in League city, sad thing was he put the nozzle in his rod holder and went inside the store he had a mess bet that never happened again


----------



## Finfisher

Fishing the causeway bridge in Gtown with Dad and my cousin one day. All of us were catching flounder, sheepies, and reds. It was a great day. We had quite a heavy stringer. Cus catches another and gets him in the boat, strings him up and tosses the stringer overboard, OHXXXX, he didn't tie it back to the boat. Lost all the fish. Thought Dad was going to through him over. Oh well


----------



## revag12

Realizing that even though we are anchored in 8' deep water off the spoil bank, the giant wave coming off of the tanker that is not subsiding. Luckily, we realized at the last possible second and managed crank the motor and turn the boat to take the wave bow first. Everything in the boat was floating, but at least it was right side up!


----------



## Ckill

This Monday me a buddy decide to do a little fishing. We don't get started to early we have all day.....at the ramp old man says you boys gonna catch a limit b/f that front hits? Me and buddy give each other the blank stare. I reply I have been out of touch with the weather but on Saturday I saw no front just SE @ 8MPH winds.....tell buddy we will be cool. 

Make about a 7 mile run on glass its gonna be a good day. Get out make a wade and pick up a nice slot red its almost nine now so we decide to change spots. Make our way to the boat when I look behind us and OH XXXX we gotta go. About the time we get the motor started the front hits us....well it was a good one and turned Copano bay from glass to 2-3' with white caps in about 3 minutes. We made it back fine, just really wet and cold since we were not really prepared for the front.


----------



## Red Tuna

The thread title actually describes my experience perfectly because it may have been the first time I ever exclaimed those words...

When I was about 10, my dad and I went fishing in West Bay with my uncle, who was my mom's brother we didn't know that well visiting from Oregon.

Towards the end of the trip, our engine started leaking fuel and a small pool of it somehow ignited.

Little 10 year old me looked back and noticed it first, and I exclaimed as loud as I possibly could...

"*Oh $hit*!"

My dad quickly pulled out the fire extinguisher and the fire was out, no problem. Then there was a moment of awkward silence, followed by laughter as my dad and uncle realized the way that the little 10 year old had gone about announcing the fire..


----------



## energinerbuzzy

First plashing of my (new to me) 24' Wellcraft C/C at Lake Conroe. My buddy goes to pay for the launch and I get in the boat and get it ready.
I tell him to ease me back in the water so I can make sure the engine starts. He backs me in and I wave for him to stop as the outdrive is in the water. He stops hard and the boat shoots off the trailer like a Rocket!! The bow lands hard on the ramp and scrapes as the momentum takes me out 50 yard from the ramp.
Turns out, I did not know 1st that he unhooked the winch from the boat (I left it connected for a reason). And second, I had no idea the previous owner had installed Teflon strips to all the bunk boards on the trailer!!

The boat ran fine though and there was only surface rash to the otherwise immaculate bottom of the boat.
Could have been worse, he could have for whatever reason stopped before we were near the water and we would have really looked like idiots!


----------



## Cudkilla

Was invited by a friend to go gigging out of Port O one night in his 17 jon boat. It was rigged with an air boat engine with a huge prop, a 40 hp outboard and a 8hp kicker. After running about 30 mins to to our first spot, BTW it was frigid cold that night, we started the air motor to start looking for flounder when I heard a loud 'pop' and saw a trail of sparks going skyward. He forgot to tighten the spark plug!!  Of course he did not have a spare. So we decided to run back to the boat ramp for a spare when we ran aground and broke the shear pin on the outboard, of course he did not have a spare. We then tried to use the kicker but he had just installed it and realized that the shaft was too short and did not clear the keel of the transom. Double  

Ended up pulling that darn boat back all the way to the ramp by foot through some cold *** fog! Finally got to the ICW and was lucky we had a light breeze that slowly blew us across to the ramp.

That was the last time I ever went on board anyone's boat unless I knew him pretty well. Ha!!


----------



## Cudkilla

This had happened to me before. We had a Welcraft 230 Coastal on a trailer with rollers and buddy unknowingly unhooked the boat (same buddy with the jon boat - see previous thread). Except I was backing the truck and everyone else was on board. All I saw in the mirror was the blue hull bottom sliding down off the trailer. The keel bounced off the ramp and fortunately slid into the water. It would have been hell if the boat had slid to a stop on dry land.



energinerbuzzy said:


> First plashing of my (new to me) 24' Wellcraft C/C at Lake Conroe. My buddy goes to pay for the launch and I get in the boat and get it ready.
> I tell him to ease me back in the water so I can make sure the engine starts. He backs me in and I wave for him to stop as the outdrive is in the water. He stops hard and the boat shoots off the trailer like a Rocket!! The bow lands hard on the ramp and scrapes as the momentum takes me out 50 yard from the ramp.
> Turns out, I did not know 1st that he unhooked the winch from the boat (I left it connected for a reason). And second, I had no idea the previous owner had installed Teflon strips to all the bunk boards on the trailer!!
> 
> The boat ran fine though and there was only surface rash to the otherwise immaculate bottom of the boat.
> Could have been worse, he could have for whatever reason stopped before we were near the water and we would have really looked like idiots!


----------



## jdipper1

*Hull Scrapings*

Late 50s, we had a 14' mahogany boat from Wards. My dad and I fished almost every weekend. Went to some island I always called Christams island but don't really have a clue where it is except it was close to the surf.

Dad and I went to flounder and fish on this island for the weekend and back then nobody could forcast the weather, or at least my dad couldn't. Dressed for warm weather we set up camp on the island, 2 cots, 2 light blankets and a fire. Norther blows in and we put the cots on their sides in front of the fire in a V and go to sleep wrapped in the blankets. Wake up the next morning and all of the water is gone and where we had the boat in 2' of water, it is sitting on bottom. Water still going down so we load the boat and dad starts pulling the boat through the sand and goo. finally get in about 6" of water and boat is barely floating. dad is pulling the boat with his arm draped across the bow when he steps in a hole. The hole is about 3' across and over 6' deep as dad just dissapers. I see him go down and start hearing scratching sounds comming from under the boat. I'm about 7 or 8 and am having a REAL hard time figuring out what is happening. Boat continues to move foward....scratching sounds continue moving more toward the back of the boat. I am standing holding a life jack when my dad finally gets the boat off of him.

Hit him right square in the face as soon as he came up and he went back down. Said I almost finished him off.

He is 82 now and doesn't remember any of it.


----------



## jdipper1

*Shrimp???*

Same 14' boat, in the 50s. Shrimping out of the mouth of the San Bernard river. Hang the brand new net in about 20' of water, just outside the surf. Dad takes my bowie knife, puts in in his teeth and dives down to cut his net loose. 3 dives later it is free. Can you say dumb *****$. My pucker factor was off of the scale. I was too young to know how stupid it really was, but I knew it was not the smartest thing to do.


----------



## jdipper1

*Tug anyone?*

Same boat, whole family on board with a 40 p Scott motor. Now you ols timers remember a Scott didn't run as much as it did.

Anchored in the old ICW somewhere around the San Bernard river fishing. We start noticing that the water is starting to really move in the ICW. In those days there were two kinds of tug boats. The ones that push barges up and down the ICW and MUCH larger ones that were ocean going. The ocean going ones were not supposed to push barges in the ICW, but you know how real life is. Dad looks down the ICW ans sure enough here comes a BIG tug pushing double barges heading our way. Water disappearing FAST, getting lower and lower. Motor turnning over slower and slower while draining the battery. Finally it will not even turn over and the anchor is pulling farther and farther down the bank.

Dad finally pulls the cowling off and starts the motor with the hand pull rope. On the 3rd or 4th pull smacks my mom in the back of the head with the knot. Motor starts, dan cuts anchor rope with my knife, and we survive.

I remember seing the front of the lead barge overhead as we SLOWLY pulled ahead. We all thought we were dead.


----------



## Levi

Wow this thread has been running for a long time!!!

Here is another one..

I am running the same area I have run all the time near Shamrock cove, as I come into the flats near the Pink Shack. I notice I am dragging bottom a bit as I always do until I am across the high spot... Take note I have run the same spot 50 times before, when all at once BOOOOOOOOM and the hull bucks out of the water and the motor flips up then back down....But never stops running or has a problem........Long story short there is a effing post under the sand..and with the low tide I hit that sucker..

After getting back to the dock and changing my Huggies I found my skeg in terrible shape but the prop/hull were fine!!


So I have 1/2 a skeg and a great fear of going to my honey hole on a low tide..

The good thing is the boat is a touch faster with less skeg and I learned a new way into the flat.



If you run into Pink Shack on a low tide go WAY past the oyster bar and the white stake before hanging a right.........I went thru there alot but I will never hang a hard right at that spot again...!!!! Take note that the white stake is marking more than the break in the bar!!!!! Its a trap!!!lol lol


----------



## ice-mo

Launch boat at Bird Island heading for 9-Mile Hole, just getting enough light to be able to see as you are entering the mouth of the Land Cut and you realize that you left the tackle box in the truck. Only lure you got is the weedless spoon currently tied on.

Fishing Rattlesnake Island area in Arroyo City when your buddy sticks your brother with his broken-back through middle cartilage of his nose! Barb out the other side. He still won't get back on the boat with that dude!

Pulled over by gamie and when he takes a peek in the ice-chest (with many more empty beer cans than fish) he comments "fish must have nice buzz."


----------



## Zork

Anchored up in East Matty last winter to sleep for the night in hopes of getting an early wade in for the big girls @ Bird Island. Had a few drinks with Troutslayer and MetalPeddler and decided to call it a night. While we were sleeping the shackle on the anchor rope came off and we ended up drifting into the middle of the ICW. Not good! I woke up to a bright spot light from an oncoming barge in my eyes. Oh $nit!


----------



## goodbull76

Summer 1998 Wellcraft - Heading to Bolivar and hear the choking sound of the outboard. Gas guage is full and realize I had not filled it last three trips. Guage is stuck, Oh S**T! Towed into a private dock down from Bolivar Yact Basin to get gas. Waiting on brother to come back with gas and see commercial fishermen drag a cow out of a trailer about 20' away from boat, shoot it in the head and procced to skin her with a flame thrower while still alive. OH S**T! Pretty sure that I witnessed a crime. 

1999 - Same boat, jump out to launch and shut truck door, OH S**T. Lock keys in truck while running in launch at Moses Lake marina. 20 boats are waiting to launch. Decide that breaking the window might be a life or death decision. Cost for new window $300, saving your own life, priceless!

2000 - Jump into boat from pier and manage to snag a pole on the way in. Unfortunately at the top of the pole was a topwater and burrry 2 of the barbs into my arm. Cost - extreme pain for short fishing trip.

Summer 2006 Cajun - Heading to the North Galveston jetty at 5AM in thick fog and hit a large about a 8' wave, OH S**T. Boat gets serious hang time, very loud landing with the sound of stringers breaking and the hull cracking. Water over flows bilge in about 1 minute and limp back to dock. $2k repair

Labor Day 2006 - Come around the pier at Seawolf into the Galveston ship channel wide open and two boats blow up out of the water coming right at me. One Coast Guard and one navy fast attack boat with guns aiming our direction. OH S**T! They shut us down fast and inform us that we were in the security zone for the USS Texas, new nuclear sub that was being commisioned that day. Coasties offer not to turn our boat into drift wood if we come about immediately. 

Spring 08 - Look at upgrading to a 22' Kenner. Inform wife that I was just going to take a look at it but not to worry I don't plan on buying another boat this year. Drive home with Kenner in tow and open garage while wife is taking out trash. OH S**T!

Summer 2008 - HEL Raisers fishing tournament in San Leon @ Topwater grill. I realize as the trailer is pulling away and I have water up to my ankles that the I forgot the 6 plugs. Boat almost sinks in front of Topwater. Cost, very bruised ego.

October 08 - Headed to Galveston and see smoke coming out of the tires, Oh S**T. Trailer brakes locked up and burned into the rotors. Complete trailer rebuild $1200.

And these are just a few of them. Why do we keep doing this to ourselves? Someone could write a good book from this thread!


----------



## goodbull76

Opened my 401k statement today, OH SH%T!!


----------



## Hard Head

Happy new years Capt Red and TH! The saga lives on obviously!


----------



## pelochas

texas city, my dad, uncle, friend, and i were on a the glastron tri-hull / volvo penta inboard boat headed out to galveston's north jetty. we load up and the volvo is giving us a bit of trouble while leaving the dock. on our way put leaving the dike the volvo calls it quit as it nears the pier at the end of the dike. it was black drum season and everyone is fishing the pier. when the boat finally cames to rest, we were 500 feet off the front the pier. then my friend "who knows nothing" picks up a rod and starts fishing right there...oh $h!t...heres comes the beer cans, bottles, 1,2,3,4,5 oz lead weights landing all over the boat.


----------



## mjames76

Letting the 2 dumbarses I work with talk me into taking my 18' bass boat down to POC. I just knew I was gonna sink that boat 20 mph winds and very rough conditions waves breaking over the bow. I drove from Dallas to POC fished about 3 hrs and drove back no sleep.


----------



## capt mullet

When you are 16 years old and your dad goes out of town and says "DO NOT TAKE THE BOAT OUT ON YOUR OWN" and when you do pull the boat out you realize it is not properly attached to the truck because it passes you on the right going down hill and crashes in to another car. Oh S**T were not the exact words. They were much worse from my recollection!!


----------



## RTBROKKEN72

Fishing on Galveston Fishing Pier 2006 next to someone with a new Wal-Mart yellow rod as they hook into a cow nose ray, I help them land it because they had _*No Clue*_ what to do or what they were even catching .... I tell them not to do anything as I am removing the hook the Ray starts to flap its wings and the guy jerks the rod. The 3 inch barb goes into my shoe like a hot knife threw butter and all the way into my foot. 
At least they loaded up all my rods and stuff into my pickup only to find out that the clinic does not take my insurance....Driving back to N.W. Houston in such pain I can not begin to describe it*. *
*Wondering If Killing someone for being a idiot is justifiable.*


----------



## YoungGun1

Sounds like justifiable homicide to me!


----------



## Texas Jeweler

*Humor me...*

Thank goodness no animals were harmed during the events of these stories...

Small 14 foot boat,friend and I are catching trout under birds, when a three foot wave breaks over the stern of the boat and the fish that were on the floor are swimming out over the stern now. If they had fingers, they would have been flashing them to us on the way out.

Working the flat south of Cedar Bayou, Mrs. Alligator comes out of the grasses and announces we must leave or die. The arrrrrghghhh and open mouth translated to this. Who are we to argue with her 8 foot span anyway...

After a non catching wade, #3 buddy goes to the boat to find a snake sunning itself on the bow! title might be Mr. Snake as when we watch it crawl out on it's own, it sure looked over 6 feet in length and rather rounded.

Trolled up to a spot, just about to sit anchor, when a ray almost smacked guest standing behind me. What ever chased it out of the water, made several circles around the Preditor and went to deep water. We thought it might be best to pass this location and offer up another shore line to anchor and wade. We no sooner get there, than a largest alligator comes out of the weeds and looks us over.

The bar at Sand Dollar got our business that day...


----------



## sparrfish

My dad and i made a long wade one day in west matty. we heard what sounded like very stong winds behind us only to turn around and see a water spout between us and the boat the only words i could think of was oh $h#t


----------



## hoser76

Wade fishing Sea Wolf park 15 years ago with Dad and Brother, When 15 to 25 let's say middle easterners decided to do a ritual in the water behind and get naked. Lets say it was a very uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## Txfishermn

Idling up looking for fishwhile watching a boatload of beers and bikini's hit the sunken shrimpboat. THEN watch the guy come within inches of the gunwale as he shouts at me that there's a reef over there!


----------



## koncept1

POC boggies, 2008 ...

friend and I were wading when I see what appears to be a upsidedown trianglular cloud in the distance...We both say...hey pretty cool look at that... pay no attention to it....30 seconds later...I realize its a funnel cloud forming and heading towards us.....OH [email protected](*!!!!!


----------



## shoalcat_james

Was in 1993 At our cabin "trailer" between Stanleys and draw bridge in Matatgorda. On the roof tying the antenana back up with concrete forming string. Notice the filet knife not in its holdster. Holla down at my buddy " Do you see the knife". I look over the side of trailer for him to say " Oh Sh**" that hurts." About 3" of blade in his back. He was picking up trash. Now it's a blank lot with a bridge running thru our living room. LOL


----------



## killer minnow

last week my father in law,and i where takeing my two boys out to chocolate.the winds where blowing hard from the south.i was running about 55mph.on hwy 35 south bond when the black tool box i keep all my tools,live jackets and other stuff on the boat came up and flew open and sh** was flaying all over hwy 35.lost 3 good rods,the reels made it but with rd rash some with bent handles.it was a sad day.still took the boys out they had fun.LOL the next day father in law and i went out agin we where fishing the channel at chocolate i layed my rod and reel on top of one of my coolers when something hit it and took it of the boat.i had a bad last weekend


----------



## USAFDAD

Late 90s, wade fishing SLP on the Gaveston Bay side. Water spout formed at the bridge on the beach side. I did not worry. It was a good mile away. Steadly catching fish and not paying attention about 15 minutes goes by and I hear a windy noise and look behind me and this water spout is about 500' from me. NOT OH S#%T but OH #%*>. Shuffled to a shallow area pulled the straps on my Life Jacket tite, crunch down and watch this thing go within 200' of me. It could have been more then that but I kept my eye on it incase I had to do some Rodeo Clown moves on it.


----------



## TooShallow

Was wading an old gas well channel out of Arroyo City and hooked a good fish that took off like a banshee. The fish stripped about 50 yards of line real quick and then did a 180 and hauled ***** right back at me. This fish (a 4' long black tip) stopped about 6" from my crotch and just sat there. He then turned around and took off again. I clamped down on the spool and broke that bad boy off pronto.

Same area I waded into a nest of buried stingrays one day. I bumped one and about 20 of the evil bastages started coming up all around me. I was surrounded and it took me quite a while to shuffle my way out of the area. I don't ever want to experience that again. I just knew I was gonna get nailed.


----------



## printman

Watching your buddy for some reason jump out of the boat bare foot onto an oyster bed. We cleaned his feet up and keep on fishing. Should of got stitches for that one.


----------



## eastmattycjh

My dad and I were going across east matagorda last summer. We were cruising about 35-40 mph heading to our next spot. I could see a pelican gliding across the top of the water from a ways away and he was probably 200-300 yards away when I first saw him. He was heading towards us from about 10 o'clock position. In all my experiences, they bail off but not this time. This **** bird collided with our boat almost head on. He folded like a cheap card table. It was a bad day for that pelican.:redface:


----------



## Stealth2180

How about losing 3 reels out a friends boat after he did not place them in the rod holders on the highway on the way to the coast....


----------



## FishingJoe

*Crazy*

Showing up to wade out from McCollum park when a group of people staring out at the water see me in my Waders and ask if I can go see what something was that they saw in the water, since their family member dissapeared after a trip in the bay and they thought it might be his body!! It was a tire...:headknock Needless to say, didn't fish much that day.


----------



## edbuck51

That pelican story reminded me of a trip we had with one of T.Shaughnessy's guys in Lake Calcasieu. We were heading through the ICW about first light. There were a couple of pelicans floating in the water ahead of us. They started to take off as we approached. One of 'em flew just a few feet directly above our boat, and cut loose with about a gallon of pelican doo. We got covered. I'll bet they are still finding Oh S$*^t in that boat. Could not believe how big a mess one bird could make.


----------



## justinlw

Driving around the Cut in Sargent to put gas in the boat that ran out earlier that day. Hit a mud hole and sank the front end of my old Z71 up to the headlight on the driver's side. The tide starts moving in and is soon lapping against the door I can't open because of the mud level.

We went down to a tent and woke up this old hippie sleeping naked with his wife, and he comes out to help with a joint hanging out of his mouth. My "powerlifting champion" buddy decides to pick up on my fender to help break the suction on the tire while the hippie pulls with his bronco. Once I got out my fender looked like a crushed beer can.

I got on the road with the boat the next day and stopped at the car wash on 521 to wash the mud off of the brakes (so they would work). A clump of mud falls off the wheel and 1 35" tire goes flat. The shell had ripped off the valve stem and the mud was plugging the hole.

I had to drive all the way back in to Houston with 3-35" tires and 1-30". I was just waiting for the differential to strip out, but actually made it home!

#2 Wade fishing in Matagorda when a barge comes by and sucks all of the water out from under me............and my boat about 30yds back. I ran to get in the boat but didn't make it, and then was almost run over by the empty vessel when the 2' wall of water came through and broke the anchor loose. A friendly boater around the corner from me grabbed the boat and brought it back over, but not without laughing his @ss off.


----------



## Neck-deep

#1 Probably the worst for me was hitting a 1ft high telephone looking post with my 18ft Shoalwater. We both were ejected out and the boat continued running south for a mile before it ran out of gas. Thankgod I didn't fill er up. Wait, thankgod we were safe and made it out ok. While walking back to Port Mansfield, thinking my boat was sunken by now (night time), my boat comes drifting back to us an hour later. We hop back in, put gas in (spare gas can), and get out of there like nothing happened.

#2 After refurbishing my boat (hull, stringers, deck $2400), I take my boat out for the 1st time and notice it's running extremely heavy. We fished and on the way back ran out of gas which was really strange. I never run out when filled up. Well we were close and drifted for an hour till we made it close enough to tie to a pier to get help. I opened hatch to get rope and found it to be filled with water! I tied up and the boat grabbed. Once the boat changed direction a wave came in and sank her. Luckily, it was only 3ft so we were able to lift the rear of the boat out and bucket water out till it could barely float. Got gas and made it back. Thankgod motor started with battery floating in saltwater. Well, one of the hidden plugs I never mess with was taken out by the rebuilder. The boat drained for like an hour.

#3 This is almost up there with number 1. We could not make it back to port due to fog. We tryed idling around and made it back to the same buoy an hour later. Circling and circling. I decided that the safest thing to do was anchor up and wait it out. Well a cold front came blowing in with light rain and made it the most uncomfortable situation I've ever been in. I layed between the console and ice chest shivering all night long chattering my teeth away. I woke up and found the port to be less than half a mile away. We were like right there.

There's so many more but these rank up there.


----------



## RB II

Not me but a friend tells this story of leaving ramp at South end of Galv causeway riding shotgun, running parrallel with the old causeway, turn East between the old channel pilings headed to East Bay to run head on into a double wide set of barges running flat out, the driver shuts it down and turns around, the barges are 10' high and close enough to touch the motor when they were leaving.


----------



## gpmatt08

-Fishing pins in the early morning surf, half asleep i hear my drag start to scream, after about 20 seconds people start to gather...after the sun gets up and i get the...fish....in a little closer i end up making a very embarrassing and angered walk to the second sand bar to unhook my catch...or a 15# pelican from my line lol

-limited out one night under nueces bay causway, as we take off we here the motor start to strip and hear a nasty crunching sound...turns out we forgot one of the stringers over the side of the boat :0

-took a newbie to do some first time wading in the ingleside area, about 15 minutes into the morning it feels like a 10# brick hits me square in the face, as i reach up to feel my face i notice a 1/4 oz. jig head embedded about 1/8" away from my eye....never stood that close to that particular friend again lol

-setting the hook on a monster jetski when a group of tourists is watching...makes you feel real smart haha


----------



## wennis1

Opening day of duck season with 2 friends and perfect weather. Get all 75 decoys out on the south shoreline and 3 are turned over. Step over to turn them right side up and WHAM! Get nailed by a stingray in the Achilles tendon. Brazosport Medical Center.

Wade fishing the cut with trout and bull sharks everywhere. I look over at my mother who has just found out that a bull shark is caught in her wade net.

Watched a Bertram offshore rip his tuna tower off getting too close to a rig. The boat started drifting into the rig. CHAOS! Then drifted under the rig. CHAOS!!!! Watched all of the men jump on to the rig and go up top to call for help. Watched the million dollar boat sink and watched its 2 large coolers along with a few other things pop up and float. Just about that time some guys drive up in a center console twin outboard boat pick the coolers up and take off.


----------



## wennis1

Fishing one night under lights on my parents pier in Caney Creek only to see a large bay boat (double tapped) go by very close. Blinded by the light, he ran into our neighbors pier and destroyed his lower unit. Towing him back up the creek to his house when I look up to see a Sheriff in a car following us on Oak Circle. After about four miles there were 3 Sheriffs and 1 Game Warden on someones pier yelling at us to pull over. The guys who hit the pier had been pouring out beers and vodkas on the way over. They got a ticket. It would have been fun to turn the running lights off and gun it! Sargent, TX


----------



## Never easy

friend of mine and i decided to make a short offshore run outta slp in my 18ft 1982 falcon cougar. seas were suppose to be 1ft or less it was more like 2-4 but we went any way. headed for the first rig we could see. circled the rig a few times to see where the best place to tie up would be. picked my spot and headed up to tie up. was coming in a little hot but under control looked in the water and saw a decent ling. i got so excited about the ling i was not paying attention to the rig as my friend was about to tie us off i ran into the rig he was yelling ***. that was sh?$ #1. good thing that boat is tough it did not evan crack the 26year old gel coat. put a ice fish on a abu 7000 and a calcutta 700 he tosses the calcutta out and gets a professional over run. sh?$ #2 then the ling sucked ice fish from his hook and headed straight for mine. i hooked him fought him a little bit then my friend was going to gaff the ling but he has no experiance with a gaff. missed the fish 9 times and gaffed the side of the boat on the 10th try! that was sh?$ #3 on try number 11 he got the fish we did pretty good on the fish the rest of the day. it got a little more bumpy on the ride in and i was pobably going a little to fast hit a large swell and i was holding on to the steering wheel for support he was hanging on to the rail on the console then the hole center console ripped outta the deck was flooping up and down as bad as we were. had to putt inn the rest of the way. that was sh?$ #4 all in all it was a lot of fun!anytime him and i do any kinda fishing, boating, hunting, or really anything it gets intresting at some point!


----------



## Never easy

farting in chest waders the smell just rolls out and slaps you in the face


----------



## davidluster

I took my wife and sister, both 7 months pregnant at the time, my mother and 10 year old brother to catch some reds in West Galveston bay. We caught a few real quick on one side of the boat so I decide to move closer to where we caught them. I got real nervous because i see lightning real close so i decided we'd go home. Well, the GPS for some reason had froze so I was going the wrong way. We got stuck. No problem, the motor is all the way down so I should be able to raise it up and back off. But that didnt work. So i Jump out of the boat and my shoelaces didnt even get wet. This was 8pm. At 630 am the tide came in enough for us to go home. Very miserable. 


My wife decided she wanted to learn how to back the trailer in at the ramp. I tried to get her to change her mind but she was determined. So she backed up real slow and was off line. I told her to ease forward and get straightened back up. Well she decides she needs to go a 1/4 mile up the road to do this. About 75 yards up she hooked someones trailer with the guide rails on my trailer and she never slowed up. The poor guys trailer she hooked up with almost did a 180 degree turn in the air. My wife still hasnt slowed down. She had no idea that she hit it until I asked why that guys trailer was almost touching his front bumper. Luckily it didnt do any damage to anything but my trailer. I told my wife I'd put a note telling him I did it aand ask the guy to call me when he got back. I put HER cell number on the note and explained that she had did the damage not me. I was hoping he would call but he never did.


----------



## Long Rodder

*Texas City Dike 'Death Wish'*

Some time during the summer of 1983 I found myself out at the end of the Texas City Dike. A place I often frequented. Like weekly (as I then lived in Texas City). And as anyone that loves tossing long rods with 4-6 oz. weights knows, that place is snag city, especially near the end fishing towards the TC channel. 

Well, dang it, another snag. After having already lost a couple rigs I decided I would not go gently into that good night. Besides, I had 60lb. line on the reel so I cranked the drag down as low as it would go. I held the surf rod over my shoulder parallel to the ground and started 'the walk of shame' across the road. Did so several times; each time gaining a little but still couldn't free it. I walked back to the granite boulders and sat down and did some thinking (my first mistake). Decided it was time to go diving. Who knows what I might find. 

I laid the rod down and wedged it just enough that I could loop one of my fingers over it so as to follow it down into the water, you know, to see where it might lead me. I had my surf baggies on, a pair of tennis shoes, grabbed a filet knife and off into the calm green water I jumped. 

Forget it. The line led a little further out then I has suspected, thinking "Dang it gets deep here quick!"

Had another thought; this was sheer genius. I climbed out of the water and grabbed my gaff. I used it to allow me to trace the line down. "Hey, this works!" as I finally found the nest.

In the muted light I see quite a ball of 'cool stuff.' I swam up to the surface to get my breathe and then down again. As soon as I got to the bottom I took the filet knife and started hacking and cutting all the line I could get. I made it back to the surface just nanno-seconds from goin' blue. 

After a couple more deep breathes I headed back down. Cutting into tight fishing line was tougher than I had anticipated, especially with your butt floating above your head&#8230;. I had a handful of the stuff and felt that if I could grab it, I could get my feet onto the ground and then just 'pull up.' "Yeah, that ought to work!"

So I did so and, sure enough, I started to get some of the line to break. I took one last hold of the ball of 'STUFF" and started to swim up with it when all of a sudden I had this incredible pain in my right thumb. It was an eye-opener! A large hook had embedded itself just below the thumb nail! Heck, I was still a few feet from the surface&#8230; Amazing how life kinda takes on a whole new perspective at times like these.

With the remaining moments in my life I managed to cut the line from that hook (and one or two other lines caught up in it) and swam to the surface. Wasn't really a swim I did to the surface. I more or less just 'surfaced.' 

In shock I'm looking at the idiots standing on the rocks. No one seemed to notice anything. I lifted my right hand as I swam nearer to where I could feel bottom; it had a very deep gouge it the thumb and was bleeding heavily. For some reason it rather ****** me off&#8230;

I squeezed on to the thumb and then squeezed the gaff and went about 10 feet out or so and hooked into some of the lines with the gaff, twisted it around a few times and managed to get close enough to the rocks to touch. I balled up what I could of the line and backed my truck to the rocks and tied the line(s) onto the trailer hitch. I took an old piece of wood and laid it under the lines atop the boulders so the line wouldn't fray and then dropped the truck into gear and hit it, freeing the ball of stuff.

Long story shorter; I had enough spider and sand weights to last me ten+ years. I recall getting over 45 of them, plus dozens of other assorted cra_. Add to that the tetanus shot and a weeks worth of antibiotics, heck, within 8 days I was good to go&#8230; 

Never told the wife the whole story; and she's never heard of 'Long Rodder.'


----------



## redfin18

*kayak - oh s**t*

Hot as hell fishing out of the 'yak and decidng to do a little wading. Feel the bottom with my paddle - nice hard sand bottom. Jump out of yak with no shoes and put the only oyster shell within two hundred yards right through the bottom of my foot. Instantly in a cloud of red water - jump back up into the kayak, pass out from bad blood loss. Wake up to my dad who was fishing 400 yards away shaking me to wake up in a pool of blood. Paddle back and put a sock on it to keep it together. Spring break in Panama City Beach the next day limping around the whole time getting all kinds of sand in the wound.


----------



## jboogerfinger

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


I feel sorry for your buddy's wife! :biggrin:


----------



## Catch22

thinking its funny to tie hardheads to coke cans with fishing line and seeing your dads reaction when he unhooks the boat to see thirty coke cans bopping up and down in the canal. I still have a twitch from the arse whoopin i got for that!!! lol


----------



## kodman1

Years ago I took my wife out fishing about 3 weeks after she delivered my oldest son by c-section. She was sitting on the front ice chest, which I of course forgot to secure down. I started to steer to the right and then saw some birds working out to the left. So I decided to turn quickly to the left toward the birds. When I made the turn to the left she and the ice chest went to the right. I remeber thinking to myself, where did my wife go. I looked behind me and she was standing with her boobs in her hands, in pain (she was nursing), in about 2 feet of water with a muddy @ss. She gives me **** about that to this day.


----------



## C4E

2:00pm specktacular tourney day, been in the water since day break...jump in the boat to head to weigh with 2 trout to almost 8# and 4 specks all 25".....dead fish = no raffle tickets so the live well has been running all day....turn the key..nothing..after throwing tackle bags rods etc finally rig a trolling motor battery up to the starter and away we go....got to weigh in with three minutes to spare...took 1st and 4th and big trout...march 2008


----------



## hook-n-hand

As pre teen, digging in a nice looking mound of dirt looking for worms and my cousin takes off running leaving me there with a 10ft gator hissing at me, didn't realize I was on her nest. Still gives me chills today.

Also as a pre teen, another day digging for worms under some elephant ears on the edge of the water and have a water mocison cross my hands.

Late teens, Mom had new boy friend which had a boat and just bought a new truck. Had blow out on truck on Follets Beach and I was over excited and wanted to help and show off so before he could stop me I threw that spare tire out of the truck and for a breif moment time stopped when on the second bounce of that tire it went straight into the passenger door, that was a quite day fishing and a long ride back home in the back. He's still in my life and I lived to tell that story.

Mom, dad and me, going down the ICW and a rouge Sea Gull hit my mom in the back of the head knocking here to the floor of the boat, scared for a moment for my life, mom thought I threw something at her.

Grand dad re-built a boat, he not knowing I never operated a boat before, I jumped in it, wrapped a rope around the fly wheel, gave a good yank and the motor took off backwards with the transom, imediatly sank to the bottom. Luckly he was able to rebuild the boat again, don't remember what happen to the motor. My dad would have drowned me on the spot.

I thank all my family that let me live this long. Mom said pay back is hell, I have a 5 and a 9 year old.


----------



## Barbarian

Should've been a hint what was to come later. I was preteen and on a company duck lease (10 blinds, 3 guides). The guide was bringing us to our drop off area and he was letting me hold the spot light as I sat up front next to him. He was running a 20' x 8' aluminum flat with a 150hp on the back and could get it up in the high 40's with a load. He would bring 9 people to their blind area each morning. We had to cut through the marsh (some bays, but some very narrow trails also). Well, we were running a very narrow trail with the grass touching both sides of the boat or so it seemed in the dark by moonlight (I was backup only). I know I saw a 90 degree curve coming up and he didn't seem to be slowing up enough, at least in my 10 year old opinion, so I thought I would help him see by turning on the spot light. I should've been warned about those consequences. We all lost our sight for just long enough to run that boat high and dry on top of the marsh grass. I think his words were exactly the title of this thread Oh S*#t!! Great lesson learned at a very young age. Funny today, but not that morning.


----------



## Spazbyte

grassman said:


> Telling your fishing buddy you dont need the pliars to unhook a hard head that swallowed your hook. Five minutes later your laying on the of the boat with cold sweats and a barb in your hand.


LMAO, you use those pliers now? :headknock


----------



## Spazbyte

wellconnected said:


> Oh **** where is the dog as he swims over 15 ft from the boat wondering what the hell just happened. - Shamrock Cove
> 
> LAMO


----------



## badcj8

*Why's it taking so long to get there?*

Bow fishing the Colorado river below Longhorn dam one summer night and we had to back Dad's Bronco down into the riverbed to launch the flat bottom boat because the water level was so low. The outboard hadn't been working so we used the trolling motor to head upstream towards the dam. It was normally about a 30 min ride with the trolling motor but for some reason it was taking forever that night. After about an hour we hadn't made it halfway and figured we had forgotten to charge the trolling batteries. When we gave up and turned around we realized why it was taking so long. (They had been releasing a ton of water from the dam) It only took 5 minutes to get back to where we had launched the boat. When we hit the Bronco with the spotlight it was halfway underwater. I jumped in the truck and not 30 seconds after I got out of the water, the spot that I had parked in was 3 feet deeper. Close call.

As we drove home through downtown Austin (at 3am), I noticed we had a flat on the trailer. We pulled over and figured no problem, we got a spare. The bolt pattern on the spare didn't match the trailer. No problem, my buddy has a trailer at his house. So, we unloaded everything in the boat onto the sidewalk (2nd St and Congress), then took the boat off the trailer and set it on the sidewalk. Flipped a coin to see who would stay with our stuff. My buddy lost and so he sat in the boat on the sidewalk with his bow in his hand, scared to death, waiting for me to drag my empty trailer with a flat back to his house, unload my trailer in his front yard, unload the gear from his boat, unload his boat off his trailer, hook up and return. Meanwhile, an APD cruiser drives by my buddy as he sits in the boat, with his bow, on the sidewalk--twice! He never stopped to ask.


----------



## Sotexbob

*Claws*

Driving a POS ranch truck alone from Kerrville to Port Mansfield and the truck starts overheating south of Kingsville. The truck is loaded with a delivery of way too much offshore fishing gear. Wait 3 hours in the summer sun, get a tow to Raymondsville, the shop is closed and it's now dark. No problem, but my buddies were stuck in Port Mansfield without transportation. It's now Friday night in an alley downtown in Raymondville and the Suburban with the dropped suspension, neon lights, and spinners kept coming by to check on me. You know, just make sure my Penn's were ok. Decided to hitch a ride to Port Mansfield with a new friend who talked about how they catch crabs in Mexico. And I thought to myself, I hope I didn't catch crabs in Mexico!


----------



## tpool

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


"He must be a T-Sip"

x2 on both of these


----------



## jamisjockey

Hard Head said:


> Fishing with a close friend who's deaf (Silabyss) in Bastrop Bay, the weather is windy and Cold. I am standing on the bow of Mike's Carolina Skiff casting towards a oyster bed. Mike makes a side armed cast from the center console that hooks me in my good elbow with a 1/4 oz lead head, right in the funnt bone and is jerking like mad. I am screaming at him to no avail because he can't hear. I finally jump off the bow and kick him square in the butt to get his attention. He turns around with fire in his eyes till he see's the hook embedded in my elbow. After finally getting the hook removed, he can't apologize enough. lol That was the end of that trip since my elbow was on fire and couldn't cast anymore. I still give him hell to this day! lol Harbormaster was in his boat next to us and witnessed the whole thing.
> .


Thats funny 
My Mom and step Dad are both deaf. I'm going to have to remember to keep an eye on his casting next time I take him fishing....


----------



## troutomatic1488

2005 I gaff a green 7' hammerhead and toss him in the boat.You would not think they could jump that high off the deck. 1993 I paddle my kayak 2 miles offshore and get into a massive school of redfish.I catch and release redfish for about 2 hours.I stop to rest for a few minutes and notice my paddle had floated away 2 hours ago.


----------



## jmercer

in a rented john boat from "tiny" at Redfish Bay Marina...finish a wade somewhere off traylor island and see some birds working. quickly jump in the boat and take off, only make a few yards and realize we didn't pull anchor. spend the next hour cutting anchor rope from the prop.

at a family fish camp in sargent and have spent most of the night fishing off the pier. buddy basically passes out in the front yard trying to make his way to the house. rest of us are finishing the last beer from the deck and look over to see a skunk walking up to him. skunk walks literally over the top of him without him waking up. no spray! 

same camp (different trip) have my rod laying on the pier fishing under the lights. rod get jerked into the water and i look over at my padna who yells "jump in after it"...so i cannon ball into the ICWW at 4 am and start feeling around with my feet. find the rod, duck under and grab it, set the hook and land an 8" hardhead.

in Belize with 7 month pregnant wife...rent a boat for some reef fishing, snorkling and a shore lunch. no bimini top on this thing, and of course it craps out an hour into the trip. no radio...so we're anchored in semi rough water baking in the equator sun near the reef with wifey getting mad. belize dude standing on the bow of the boat waving his shirt in the air at passing boats. 10 boats pass before a buddy of his recognizes him and tows us in.

fishing in port in younger years after a LONG night at sharky's. staying in clines landing (fairly nice set up, nice boats tied up etc). here we are coming back idling in to the dock with each of us leaning over the sides of the boat (boat idling along, no one driving) and we're puking our guts out.


----------



## capt mullet

This is by far the best thread I have ever read. 

Where to start? 
A month after Ike and I am wading east bay and walking back to the boat on teh marsh and actually step on a 6ft gator. After I shiited on myself I realized he was dead. Thank God!!!

Years ago back in Fat rat and hear the guys wading 50 yards down from us screaming like a lil girl because a gator just entered the water next to him.

Myself wading up in teh pocket along the island and seeing the biggest gator I have ever seen in my life jump in the water and swim towards me. Thankfully I was close to the boat and I was walking on water to get back in the boat

Eating a banana on the way to the launch as my buddy is telling me how stupid that is. Well it took us 3 hours to idle back after we spun the prop and the steering went out. 

My buddy coming to Florida to see me and go fishing and pulls out 5 bananas and starts laughing. Nothing happened that day but the next morning at the launch the boat was dead. Couldnt get it started and it ruined my buddies fishing trip to florida I laughed my butt of for his stupidity.

Years ago tied up to a well near teh galveston ship channel with my girlfriend and doing the naughty when we look up and an 8ft wave is 50 yards from teh boat. Having just enough time to untie start the boat and ride it like a surfboard to safety all while being naked. 

Fishing teh south jetty by foot with my buddy who is on 24 hr call and he is stupid enough to bring his cell phone beeper and organizer on teh jetty. when we leave he falls in the water with all of his electronics. I never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## BMTAngler

I miss his thread................


----------



## juanpescado

Had a 6' rattle snake attack the boat while drifting, had to drown him with the net to make him stop, that made me say OH *****, kinda spooked wading now....


----------



## eddien22

Cruising out from the GYB toward the north jetty's when all of a sudden my boat feels like a hit a whale and boat shuts down. 100ft tug rope shreaded up and swisted up in the prop. 45 minutes later we were fishing! And it was more like *** was that!


----------



## flounderstalker

Fishing in Pringle at night on July 4, out of gas. Waited about an hour and saw some boats in the distance, decided to set off a flare. July 4 = not the best time to set off flares


----------



## BMTAngler

flounderstalker said:


> Fishing in Pringle at night on July 4, out of gas. Waited about an hour and saw some boats in the distance, decided to set off a flare. July 4 = not the best time to set off flares


Bet you felt smart after that one huh? lol jk


----------



## Nobama

I love reading this thread each and every time....
my o chit moments...

96. Matagorda Surf wade. Uncle gets in boat (20' Whaler) and I get in the other side. Uncle hits key and the alarm beeps. Something moves in the water behind me that made a wake bigger than the boat....

2001 Spear fishing San Climente Island Kelp in a 10' Attack boat on a clear blue day. Buddy taps me on the head from the boat and says lightning get in the boat.. I look at him like he's crazy but get out. Buddy turns me around and on the other side of the kelp a 15' Shark was following me.....

2006
fishing matagorda tripod area with about 20 trout between my buddy and I.. Flipper attacks and we are 200 yards from the boat with our stringers in a knot tied toghether. Both wearing tennis shoes...Flipper bout drowned us both that day.. We made it back with 2 trout left and 1 Shoe....NEVER USE COATED STAINLESS AS A STRINGER>>>I'm a Dummy


----------



## ol' salt

Note to myself, steer clear of the above gentlemen. May they all have better days.


----------



## snack

Fishing with my dad on white rock creek on livingston for white bass with little george's only to have dad loose balance in middle of cast after i hit the trolling motor and bury lure in back of my head saw some star's. Had him pull it out and went back to fishing. 

Toleldo bend watched a guy set the hook on a bass just as his chair broke and he went over backwards in to the lake. Big splash

My uncle told me this one he watched a couple try to launch pontoon boat only to forget the straps on back and the trailer falling off the back of the ramp and unable to pull it back out the man had his wife unhook the trailer and drove the boat and trailer accross the lake to another ramp where he could hook it backup and pull it out.


----------



## jaycf7

*FUNNY*

Heading out to the Sabine Jetties and passing a piolot boat.....Buddy sitting on the front of the boat, ......waves from the piolot boat and not slowing down = BROKEN COCKYX!!!!


----------



## Wading Wonder

*Been there done that*



Roughneck said:


> Hauling tail in your boat and then passing right by a very small shore bird literally standing in the water. Even though you may have a shallow draft boat, you know your butt is about to be in trouble.


 LOL....That happened to me the first time I took my brand new 21ft RFL out in POC. We made it alright though. Got kinda nervous there for a second.:flag:


----------



## essayons75

jaycf7 said:


> Heading out to the Sabine Jetties and passing a piolot boat.....Buddy sitting on the front of the boat, ......waves from the piolot boat and not slowing down = *BROKEN COCKYX!!!!*


Not sure what that is, but I grimace at the thought.


----------



## Wading Wonder

*Literally "Oh [email protected]"*

My cousin and I were wading the Aransas Wildlife Refuge years back in about chest deep water when nature calls and he has to drop a load. Well instead of making the long trek back to the shore he decides to just pull down his shorts and do his business in the water. One thing to remember is he wasnt wearing a shirt, just shorts. Well he lets one go and it's a big lincoln log that floats up and starts tapping him in the back. This is when I start crying cause I'm laughing so hard. He starts to cuss and tries to walk away but the eddy he is making with his body is keep the lincoln log trap behind him while it's constantly tapping on his back. Now this is where I almost drown cause I'm laughing so hard. My cousin finally has to turn around and use his hand to gently move the feces away from him enough so it's not trapped behind him anymore and the wind can take it away. :flag:


----------



## Capt Jim West

After our first wade in the pens we pulled up to bird island to make a 5 minute drift. I told my guys lets give it a quick shot. One guy grabs his rod, wade belt & stringer and hops out. All I saw for a second was his hat.

I just picked up 4 brand new American RodSmiths rods. From there I went dove hunting that after noon till dark, on my way home after dark I hit the electric window button up and broke all 4.

Pulled up in Big Pasture bayou first stop, just as I turned off the motor this guy with me grabs his rod & his first cast he buries his jig-head in my jaw. Six hours later a Doctor gets it out.


----------



## monster

Having to paddle a mile into a stiff wind just to get back to the truck.

ANything that bumps my leg.

The 2 seconds of pure fear before you realize that fin is a dolphin, not a shark.


----------



## johnny

Had a couple friends from work in the boat a couple years ago. Fishing East Bay down towards the tide gauge. Birds working like crazy. A guide boat pulls up close and gets in on the fun. No prob since we were close to limited anyway. Guide had two guys and a girl in his boat. After a while fish break up and we both end up farther towards the refuge on another bunch of fish. Everyone is having fun, then all of a sudden we hear the chick in the guide boat scream bloody murder and start cussing, I mean like a sailor. Apparently one of the guys buried his leadhead in the chick's nose. Someone from their boat made a crack about her now having a nose piercing, but they soon realized it wasn't that funny and their fishing was about over.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


Did the same thing with oil. I unscrewed the cap & had my funnel ready right as my smoking hot neighbor came jogging down the street. This severe distraction caused me to put the funnel in the rod holder next to it & I poured almost a whole gallon of Merc Premium Plus in my bilge.


----------



## letsgofishin

Flounder gigin in the Lagoon kept hearing kind of a funny splashing sound (I'm kinda deaf). My buddy raises up his light there are really big snakes swimming between us and where we came from with CRABS in their mouths. The crabs were making a kind of splashing noise! Never seen this before or after!


----------



## greenhornet

Some friends of mine call me and ask if they can park the boat in my slip because one of the guy's wife is gonna pick him up to take him to the ER. Turns out he took a **** off the side of the boat and caught a testicle on the metal cleat and put a gash big enough in his sack that it required stitches. Oooouuuuccchhhh!


----------



## I have no bait

Summer 2000 after getting skunked all day in the surf decided to try rollover pass not Having anything but shark rigs one surf rod and a bait rod I threw out the long rod to the middle of the pass and was fishing the bay with arties when my wife starts screaming I run back to find my 15 foot rod bent in half I set the hook expecting a bull red only to have a nice 27 inch spec become air born hiting my wife in the back of her head lol she don't go fishing anymore


----------



## smithpointangler

Your buddy backs your BRAND NEW boat in the water on its maiden
voyage with you in it. It starts to fill with water. After screaming at
him to pull the boat out. You get out and discover he has put the 
boat plug in the intake for the livewell.


----------



## Gottagofishin

smithpointangler said:


> Your buddy backs your BRAND NEW boat in the water on its maiden
> voyage with you in it. It starts to fill with water. After screaming at
> him to pull the boat out. You get out and discover he has put the
> boat plug in the intake for the livewell.


LOL! Did something similar, but it was self inflicted.


----------



## smithpointangler

Totally agree with your avatar gottago.


----------



## Pat Harkins

Wading The Hump in POC when jaws ate my donut net (with 6 - 19"to 20 something" trout in it). Oh and it was on a 5' cord *TIED* to my wad belt.


----------



## Chief317

Galveston 1995 was at the beach with a couple of buddies. Felt something grab my toes. i went to brush it away and got hit in my finger by a stingray. Not only did the barb go thru my finger but, the bottom of my toes were cut and had piecs of barb aw well.


----------



## elpistolero45

Trusting a FART..... (See Bucket List) wearing my new Orvis breathable waders, in 50 degree water, March 1999.
Washing my gear all with 50 degree air temp and `10 mph breeze.

Worse:
New Nickname "BrownWater"


----------



## SONNYT0602

HOW ABOUT A CALM MORNING IN BAFFIN YOUR FAVORITE SET OF ROCKS SUN COMING UP YOU LOOK AND SEE A VERY LONG BLACK BACK FISH SITTING IN THE CENTER OF A SAND POCKET LOOKING THE OTHER WAY YOU MAKE YOUR CAST IT PERFECT NOTHING YOU MAKE ANOTHER AND REPEAT THIS 7 MORE TIMES KNOWING IT'S A NEW STATE RECORD YOU CHANGE LURE 5 MORE CAST OK WHAT IS IT LOWER UNIT OF A MERCURY:headknock


----------



## leenance79

*Oh S**t*

Last summer wade fishing next to my gf, I caught a hardhead. Thinking I'll just shake it off the hook. Look over as my gf screams because I just stuck a hardhead in her cheek and the other barb in her neck. I figured she'd be rollin out after that but, we are getting married in Sept. this year. (GISP)

Last summer agin, wadefishing....looking down at my stringer full of trout from our catch to see them half eat by a rather large bite. Next looking over at my buddy telling me we should get out of the water because theres a 6' shark swimmin around us. We kept fishing though slowly moving back to shore. She's a trooper and still fishes with me to this day. (Bolivar flats)


----------



## Tall Steve

Bruce J said:


> S
> 
> Running out of gas, twice, on the same day. Port O'Connor 2002.


The two fer huh, classic.

-launching a john boat for a duck hunt at stubble field to only realize that you did not put the plug back in and the boat is resting on the ground.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

just a couple march 2000 fishing the north jetties with a friend when bad front pushes thru 50 mph winds rough water and lighting casn't see electronics because rain is like needles felt a weird bump when entering back into the bay as we just wanted to get to the dock (Eagle point) we keep going only to hear the bilge turn on had the boat three years and i had never heard the bilge kick on while in the water. I look inside the bilge compartment to find a lot of water. finally make it to the dock to find out my single hulled 20ft center console was cracked from the bow to the stern!! I said for than oh @#%$.

March 2008 Sharkfishing in Matagorda as it is still cold i do the dumbest thing i have done to this day I yakked my bait out 500 yards with my waders on. A crew boat running the beach passed i seen the way turning my kayak to get ready to ride the wave for a sec just the usaul when the wave kinda split and over i went all i could do was grab kayak and float in for those who dont know you cant move very well in waders that are full. I ended up landing on shore a half of a mile down the beach gagging from the 2 gallons of saltwater I had swallowed. I reeled in 2 more sharks to later find myself in the fetal position from cramps in my stomach and throwing up. I learned a lot that day. and hear it from my father all the time. You knew better than that.


----------



## ACavazos

Didnt happen to me but I was fishing next to a guy that casted out a piece of cut bait and as he lit a cigg his pole is ripped out of his hand so he jumps in to get it... reels it in and its a huge hard head! *not worth it* ...(GOOSE ISLAND)


----------



## Trouthappy

I set my can of Coke on the gas pump at the 7-11 store, while opening a 16-ounce can of outboard oil. (1972?) Set the oil on the gas pump while pumping gas into the boat....you can guess which aluminum can I took a big sip out of, a minute later...


----------



## KIKO

Wadefishing SPI on back of the convention center and steped on pot hole with soft black mud. The more I tried to step out of it, the more I sank and the harder it was to pull my legs out. By the time my buddy reached me, the only thing out of the water was my face.


----------



## WVNative

Now, Who is going to take all these and pair it down to the top 25 bay things that make you say Oh S**T? Some really good ones.


----------



## Trouthappy

I got enough for my own book, and my guardian angels have been replaced a number of times. Wore 'em out.

For some reason this one pops up this morning: Back when I was 18 one day, we hadn't shot any ducks on Toledo Bend, it was a bad lake to hunt. You'd see a pair of mallards every now and then, mostly at the marinas. So while driving the jonboat back to Fin & Feather Marina, I drove through a flock of coots at 25 knots and couldn't resist blasting away to starboard with my Winchester 1400 automatic 12 gauge. Not sure if I hit any. I looked up, and we're running straight for a dead 20-foot tree, the lake still had plenty of those. My buddy said nothing, was just clutching both gunnels, waiting for the impact. We would have been *launched* from that boat. I swerved the boat just in time, but the tree literally knocked the shotgun out of my hand...I turned around, and it was cart-wheeling in the air 10 feet astern, before splashing. I turned the boat, stripped down in January, swam about 12 feet down that tree, no bottom. Cold and black. Returned the following summer with scuba tank, but 30 feet down was a tangle of limb debris in zero visibility. Anyway, when we got home from that trip, our mentor duck hunter, my friend's dad back in Port Arthur, said: _How. Did you lose. Your gun._


----------



## Captain Dave

Oh S***T .. This thread came back.. Maybe it could be a sticky ?


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

Got another one.. I was probably 13 at the time dad had a 31ft Bertram after a fishing trip to tequila and catching some nice tuna we are in the jetties finally there i was so tired we had been fishing for 3 days and 2 nights. We make the turn in the inter coastel headed to bridge harbor and strbrd motor dies then the port oh S**T we are out of fuel my dad says the gauge is off there is a huge tanker coming and I am locked up like deer in head lights my dad gets a very small see-doo boat to pull us out of harms way they towed us to dock and my dad jumped in with a rope and tied us up to the fuel dock at least he was thinking.LOL we laugh about it today but not that day!!:texasflag


----------



## TXXpress

Captain Dave said:


> Oh S***T .. This thread came back.. Maybe it could be a sticky ?


:biggrin: Really!

I think about this thread at least once a year while out boating and minding my own business... The "I hope that sea gull has three foot legs" post always come roaring back into my mind... :rotfl:


----------



## specks&ducks

Came out of East Flats one day heading back to Port A. Noticed another boat about three hunderd yards away coming out of Brown & Root Flats, paid no attention to him. Ran hard all the way back to the harbor, slowed down to turn in and looked back and noticed the same boat, it now had a flashing blue light. Warden Garza was not too happy about chasing me four miles up the ship channel.


----------



## texasred

When I was about 17, I used to run a 16ft Jon Boat all over Bastrop and Christmas bay. We used to always through our wallets and keys in the dry box (5 gallon bucket in the stern) along with the anchor rope. When I threw my buddy the rope, I watched my keys fly out of the boat and into about 4ft of water. Searched the bottom for hours and never found them. 

That same buddy used to be a dock boy at a big marina up on Kentucky Lake. One Labor Day, while under the distraction of all the bikinis, he managed to fill up a raw sewage tank with diesel.


----------



## BadBob

not in the bay but borrowed my dads 14 ft glastron and took it to gibbons creek. Had the wife back me out the last few feet and i'm glad she didn't pull away because that little boat would have filled up quick!!!


----------



## Tombo

First trip in my first boat, 17' center console. Tooling along in a place I had been many times. Noticed a crew boat and sea plane along the bank, working type. 
Then noticed some birds in the middle of the small bay only when I got closer did I notice I could see the birds were gulls and I could see their legs!!
Ran hard aground.
They dug a channel and piled it to one side.


----------



## MJC

No one mentioned all the people that 'park' their boats on top of the Galveston Jetties


----------



## LightsOut

East Matty-Feb. 2009- Buddy and I decided to give the north shore a try right before a big front was gonna blow through, get several hundred yards from the boat and start stickin trout left and right, i hear a rumble behind us and turn around to a solid dark blue, nasty line of clouds, front hits with 30-40 mph winds. Almost instantly, no more water is left on the north shore, get back to the boat and its sittin on nuthin but hard sand( maybe 3-4 inches of water) took us about 2.5 hours to push it out to deeper water...


----------



## Badlands01

Birds working bait and we're pulling in trout as fast as we can pull them off the hook... guy comes up with his family, announces he "Going through on plane" and burns the spot.

Two weekends later, same guy and family sees us working a different spot pulling in reds... yells "I'll just come through on plane" and burns the spot. Lots of water, plenty wide to pass behind us, but wants "go through on plane" right where we're casting! Makes the drive from Richmond worth it.


----------



## TRowe1987

*Fog*

Deciding to go to the jetties a few weeks ago in that dense fog we had, talk about a scary bolivar roads trip followed by almost and I mean almost getting run over by a ship with green sides, I need an AIS receiver.


----------



## I Like Turtles

My dad and I decide to take the new 21 ft kenner out on its inaugural bay journey summer of 2007. We launch at sea isle and proceed to hit every sand bar on the way to SLP. 
Once we get to SLP we decide to go to the first rig out of the pass a few miles out. The boat can handle waves but the 4' to 5' swells were tough for us newbies. On the way back in while I was driving I bounce my 60 year old dad about 6 feet in the air and he lands on his back. Still several miles offshore, I motor slowly back into shore with him laying on the floor in pain. 
Motor back over to sea isle, hit every sand bar on the way back. While trying to load the boat onto the trailer, dad reverses it into someone's boat slip, tears it up. Get boat loaded and head to the galveston walmart to get pain meds for dad. 
On the way leaving walmart, I hop the curb with the trailer and break the axle support. Now the trailer is busted and we have the call the wrecker. Ends up costing over 500$ to fix it.
Worst experience ever.


----------



## troutpopper

Brand new t-top with rocket launchers, put 4 rods in the holders and make a 3 mile run across a rough bay. We stop and one rod holder is empty. Somehow a $400 rod and reel bounced out of the holder never to be seen again. I was sick for the rest of the day. (2007)

Had a buddy fill the rod holder up with gas and almost didn't tell me about. He put about 25 gallons into the hull. (2006)

3am at Joy Sands motel in Crystal Beach, just woke up for some reason and decided to look through the window at the boat. Just as i closed the shade someone starts beating on the door. scared the **** outta me, it was probably just some drunks. (08)

Fishing in West Matty close to greens on Sunday afternoon with a couple of friends in 2 boats. Fog rolls in so thick you can't see past the front of the boat. My friend takes off in his boat and we lose him immediately. I didn't have a compass or gps, so i stop and have no idea which way to go. Luckily my friend came back and found us. I bought a gps shortly after that. (05)

Wading around lighthouse cove in POC and had about a 6 ft gator pop up about 20 yards in front of us. We all took a big step back but stayed because we were catching reds. (10)

Got a few more I'm sure.


----------



## kelly thomas

These are good. I just found this thread but will have to add:
My B-I-L buys a new NauticStar last year (2010). Maiden voyage to POC he hooks a big red on 30# braid, that runs under the boat. He sticks the rod tip into the sand, reaches for the T/M to lift it and $300 worth of rod and reel flip out of his grasp. 2 hours later I spot a popping cork about 1/4 mile up shore. It was his and we retrieved all his gear except the hook and leader.
But later, we got up to 45mph in the ICW only to realize his new $1000 T/M was still dangling over the bow. Note: Minn Kota is good about honoring their lifetime warranty on composite shafts.


----------



## CaptPb

I have to throw this on in accordance to the thread title.

"Oh, sh**. Another fishing guide!"


----------



## workorfish

*My nightmare*

Launch at 10:00 PM from Cold Pass ramp in 14 ft flatbottom headed to cabin in Mud Cut. In the middle of SLP, outboard quits as the tide is ripping out. Toll bridge approaching quickly - visions of spending the night offshore somewhere (my nightmare). No paddle but learned that landing net makes excellent paddle in a panic. Just made the edge of the last sandbar before the bridge. Throw anchor - aahhh, saved. Then remember skeeter repellent is at cabin and we are in t-shirts & shorts. Long, long time till daylight and a tow back to the ramp. Calm night in summer of '02.


----------



## Big Willy

Couple of years ago, my brother and I are floundering out of Powderhorn and had been going down the Ranch house shoreline for a few hours when we decided to head back in. We were in my father-in-laws boat and he had said that the steering had been getting a little stiff. 

Well, when we put the motor down to head back in it wouldn't budge. The steering had locked the motor dead center... So we tried to use the airmotor to steer and that didn't work very well at any reasonable speed. While up on the bow, I found that if I shifted my weight to one side I could get it to turn that direction. So I surf/steered the boat back to the dock and then we used the airmotor to get it back on the trailer. 

It wasn'treally a scary moment but more of a what do we do now...:help:


----------



## bubbas kenner

Those dredge barges stay clear they may have pipes just under the water surface .Particularly near the TC dike I nearly lost my bottom I came off of plain thinking about these pipes and there it was about to eat me up .Dont trust them .Stay clear.


----------



## SouthWind

True Story

Heading to EMB at 4:30 in the morning, only to go over last set of raialraod tracks out of Bay City and watch your trailer tire fly past you with the spindle attatched, followed by a firecracker/spark show in your rearview mirror.

Funny thing it was the morning of the 4th of July!


----------



## paymerick

Out in POC on a Thursday last April... Buddy had just had a new throttle unit (or whatever they're called) installed that week... We're running wide-open near the hump area when we spot some disturbance up ahead... My buddy decides we'll go around and set up to drift that area real quick before heading in... He goes to slow down and the throttle unit (that's what I'm going to call it) kinda pops open and we're haulin A with no breaks so he kills it... 30 min later we get it "fixed" (we think) and it works fine the trip in and most of the next day...

Next afternoon/evening we're out and decide to head in to the fishing center and get some last minute supplies (beer mostly) before things heat up...everything's clear coming through fisherman's cut and we're coming in hot... Buddy goes to throttle down and it slips... He kills it in enough time to only send me into the dock on impact instead of into the fishing center... We're yelling at the people sitting and standing near the pumps "FORRRRE"... 

Damage was minimal to boat and fishing center ha...


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

donf said:


> Watching a new boat owner fish Todds Dump on a Saturday. Ship runs down the channel, he does not pull the hook and move away, all the water leaves the bay, boat goes hard aground, and the 6 ft wave breaks over his bow.


I got 1 like this too - from Todd's Dump, but luckily we didn't hit anything or run aground.

We were fishing close to the edge...by the sunk shrimp boat when I heard the familiar "whoooshing" sound and saw the reef exposed and a BIG rolling wake coming towards us in my buddies old fishing boat with an old Merc black max motor that ran good, but I always worried a little just because of the age of the motor. I tell him..."hey man...this isn't going to go well...you might want to start the motor and let's be prepared."

He sees what I see an springs to the helm to fire up the Merc. Well...I hear, "rrr-rrr-rrr...rrr-rrr-rrr" over and over again he's turning the motor but it won't fire off. The wave gets to us, breaks the anchor loose and starts to suck us FAST straight to the reef when FINALLY the Merc comes to life with a HUGE cloud of blue smoke. I'm up front pulling in the anchor and he motors back to safety just INCHES before we were going to slam into the reef.

It was crazy - and felt like it was in slow motion the whole time. Ordeal prob didn't even take 3 or 4 minutes total, but felt like an hour. 
Ahhh...good times!!


----------



## Hook-N-Horns

How about barrowing boss mans new boat for a weekend fishing trip, and decide to only put the power pole down instead of throwing the anchor. Hop out of the boat to do some wade fishing only to look back and see the power pole not anchoring the boat anymore and the boat floating away faster than I can walk. Not a good feeling


----------



## big slick

flying through the channel in the mouth of Baffin...in a Boatright of all things...wind ripping...4 foot swells...boat gets a little airborne...comes back down...trolling motor hanging suspended in mid-air attached to nothing...then politely plops straight down into the water.


----------



## timberhunter

this happened not all that long ago....get down to POC for the weekend and had rented a condo on the IC for a few days with the family.....unpack, get the boat in the water and pull up to the condo and tell my bother and dad lets go fish for a couple hours, the tide is ripping......get the boat all loaded up go about 300 feet look down and the GPS goes black....Fried it.... go back to the condo call around find a new HDS in victoria.....proceed to drown my sorrows for the night and get up in the morning at 6:00 to go to victoria, back truck out of driveway hit a pole and rip the passenger side mirror off my truck.....oh well tack on another hundo right..... go to the gas station get in the truck and wonder why im up so early, **** verizon "smart" phone had sprung forward a day early so its 5 am and im headed to victoria and academy doesnt open till 8. burn some time in victoria get the gps and head back to condo......allready had wires there so install was fairly quick.....get the boat loaded up and we're fishing.....find some fish but they quit on us so we take off for greener pastures, i had never been around J hook before so i go in there only to stick my boat worse than i have ever done before, wait for tide to come in its not coming in enough and we're running out of beer fast, call sea tow and tack on another 550$ to get me unstuck......to top it off we only caught three keepers all weekend and too many shorts to count, the wind blew 30 mph the whole time and i just had one of the most expensive weekends of my life and this all happened on my 30th birthday.....chalk it up to **** happens i guess, oh well.....i wanted to say thanks to the 85 boats full of dudes that day that never stopped to give us a hand when we were stuck, i will still always help someone stuck on the water but if i recognize one of those boats they can kiss my arse cause im doing donuts around them and leaving them a few empty beers


----------



## kelly thomas

Hook-N-Horns said:


> How about barrowing boss mans new boat for a weekend fishing trip, and decide to only put the power pole down instead of throwing the anchor. Hop out of the boat to do some wade fishing only to look back and see the power pole not anchoring the boat anymore and the boat floating away faster than I can walk. Not a good feeling


Note to self: 
1) Use P/P remote after everyone is out of boat.
2) Take tides into consideration.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fishin styx

5-6 months after we got married, my wife and I rented a house where we fish (Keaton Beach) and borrowed my Dad's boat. The first day we go out and catch a few and have a big time. Second day, we leave out early with dew still on the rods. We get our drift set up and I proceed to cast my brand new wedding present from 5 months earlier Penn 955 bait caster and BPS Inshore Extreme rod. I mean I really leaned into it. The wet grip slipped out of my hands and I in the water I go before my wife figures out what's happened. I swam and drove in 60 degree water for an hour. The whole time knowing that if I didn't find it, I was screwed and not in a good way. Lost my shoes, ruined everything in my wallet and nearly caught hypothermia. Never found it. I've gone back a few times on a low winter tide and it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## fishin styx

3rd day of that same trip, I'm at the gas dock fueling up the boat and she goes back to get my wallet to pay for the gas. She comes back and I hear a distinct splash and look her to see her face go white. Why she brought my truck keys back is beyond me but she did and promptly dropped them in the water. I broke 2 rods going after them and dredged and dredged to no avail. Go back to the house and tie the boat up & the neighbor sees that we're having a disagreement as to who's at fault. I take full blame somehow.
Well he loans me his brand new Navigator to make a 15 mile one way drive to get another key. We almost got divorced over that week.

A few years later, my partner and I are prefishing a tournament on a low tide out of a rocky river. We come around an island and there's a couple fishing in a little john boat up against the bank and instead of jumping on plane where we knew we should, we idle past them and then hammer down. Jackplate up, tabs down and tucked under. BAM. We run 15 miles 1 way and that motor never shook, shimmied or acted stupid. We came back and load up to find the prop shaft bent and 3 blades of a 4 blade prop ruined. Gotta respect the Econfina River.

2 tournaments later do the same dang thing out on the flats.

A couple of weeks ago, I'm prefishing and catching some fish off of a points between 2 bars. I mark it and move down to another set of bars to take a look. At the time I was using a fiberglass rod as a stick it pin. Just fiberglass, electrical tape and a T handle a buddy had given me. I'd talked myself out of the Talon when I stake out again. 3-4" of sand + limestone bottom + wet hands + rough cut fiberglass rod = a 2 1/2" shard of glass into my left hand from the palm to the first kunkle of my pointer finger. By myself, I pull it out and dang that splinter was big, didn't hurt going in but coming out almost had me passing out. Cleaned it up and kept fishing. Got back to the dock, tied off and starting drinking, heavily. My wife gets there and she is giving me no sympathy until she sees that I can't bend it and that it's swollen from the palm up. "Let's get you to an ER and see if the glass is still in your hand" she say, I say "Hell no, I've got a fish fry to go to and a tournament to fish". If I didn't hold a bait caster with that hand and held that finger like that anyway, I'd been screwed. Hurt all dang day and it's still a little swollen 3 weeks later.


----------



## Enviroman

4 guys in a 21' center console headed across Galveston Bay from the TCD. We were headed to Hanna's in the dark to set up lights for a trout fishing extravaganza. I'm sitting up front looking at the lights on the horizon while my buddy drives. The lights disappear. About the time I say what the *&^%! We hit a wave (luckily perpendicular) that launches the boat airborne. Don't know how high we went, but came crashing down.....HARD! Nothing broke, sprisingly the boat didn't crack in half. After everone pulled their shorts our of their Arse, we identifed the culprit, the huge tanker in the distance crusing like no one's business.....we were lucky!


----------



## steelshot2

Thunderstorm comes out of no where. In a little jon boat. We get out of boat and wade, while lighting dances all around. My buddy worked at a funeral home and tells a story about a guy in the morgue getting electrocuted by lighting and his feet are blown off. By the way we were in high school at the time, and boat is filling up full with rain water. He continues on to explain maybe we should take our shoes off. So when we do get hit, the lighting wont blow our feet off and to not sink in the muddy sand.That way it only will fry us and not blow us up! big hodges,smith point 1993


----------



## JayTray

March 1991 Spring break from college. After some coercing.. dad agrees to let me take his 17' center console Wellcraft out. We leave southwest Houston and get to the public boat ramp about 0' dark thirty. I'm in the boat as buddy takes truck and trailer up the parking lot. He hops in and we head slowly head out across Clear Lake for the bay. Something isn't right...The bow is UP too high.. so I throttle up to get on plane a bit. Told buddy to get way up front and I even step in front of CC reaching back to steer to get leveled. Still no good. I throttle down rather quickly and our wake ends up coming over the transom. Quite a bit of water but not a big deal (at this point) Did I mention it was dark (in our defense) 

 So as we are assessing the situation I notice the 5" round access cover to the hull is off and floating in 3"-4" of water. So I try to replace it (threads worn out) and turn on the bilge pumps. All seems good (at this point) Meanwhile the wind has turned us around with the stern now facing the wind and some waves are lapping over the transom.. So I start the motor to get the bow into the wind, as I put it in drive the back end dips down.... The next thing we know Clear Lakes is coming over the starboard side and FAST!! Buddy says " this SOB is gonna sink!" Before I can agree or argue that fact, the entire boat rolls clockwise. KEEL UP. But still floating! Buddy bails out and I "WALK/CRAWL" around as it rolls over. 10 seconds later buddy pops up along with 2 igloo ice chests. 

Dark and sitting on the hull of an upside down boat in the middle of Clear Lake is an unnatural feeling to say the least. Not a soul in sight.. 30 min later a single boat flys past us about 75 yards away. We wave and yell... Never saw us.. Daylight breaks and finally a Grady White motors towards us from the shore. Guy owns a dry dock/storage outfit and he has a massive fork lift to help right the boat and get back on trailer. $200 later.. 
We spend the rest of the morning in his lot performing "damage control" Rinsing and flushing and repeating... We get it back to the house. Dad arrives later and asks " Well did yall catch em all" I reply "Uhh We sank the boat" He sorta laughs and goes inside.. not taking me seriously. ****! I gotta tell him twice??  

Why? you ask.. NO!! The plugs were IN!! 

Combination of things we think.. Secondhand boat, the previous owner had cut down the transom considerably. We think to allow use of a 115 HP mercury. The one with the upper unit that's about 12 ft tall! Lower center of gravity? Who knows? Plus that faulty cover had been off and allowed rainwater to settle inside the V-hull.. Maybe some operator error.. HA Perfect storm of sorts.. 

That boat was never the same! Go figure.

Dad took the news pretty well, until we realized that I dumped a large tackle box with several ambassador bait cast reels he's had for 20+ yrs.
To this day he still talks about making me dive and find his tackle box. 

"Two happiest days in a man's life..."


----------



## wiltray4000

Having fished with my dad in POC and all around Galveston starting in the early '60, I wanted my son to experience similar fun outings with me. I bought a used 17' Wellcraft center console with a 90 HP Mercury outboard. I soon discovered this boat was underpowered. I shopped around and found another Mercury that would fit my steering and ignition controls. I found a 115 HP Mercury in Pearland. The man said that he had only used in on Lake Livingston. It looked as though it had never seen salt water. I had a friend pull the 90 HP off and install the "new"115 HP motor. The replacement was completed on Friday and bright and early Saturday morning my 20 year old son woke me up. "Dad, dad, can Dough and I take the boat out today?" Knowing my son was a responsible and prudent young man I agreed. I later got up, dressed and went out to run some errands. I returned home around 1:30PM to find Jason and Dough washing the boat. I thought how responsible is that? They used the boat and are returning it all clean. As I got out of the car, Jason approached with his head a little low. When we met on the sidewalk, he said,"Dad we sank the boat." I said something like I see something that looks like my boat, what do you mean? I later discovered the boat had capsized. 

Each boat owner at some time learns the peculiarities and idiosyncratic features related to his boat. My old Wellcraft had the main bilge drain plug located very deep in the bilge below a round screw type hatch. The first thing I always did was to insure that plug was in place. A previous owner had lowered the transom for some reason and because of this; caution had to be taken when launching the boat so that water did not enter the boat over the transom. These were factors Jason and Dough did not consider. 

After further examination I discovered the motor had a crack head at the top of the motor. Recalling the first time I saw the "new" motor it was laying on the floor of the old owner garage. At that time I was new to boat ownership and did not know the tell tail signs to look for. The previous winter had near record breaking cold temperatures. The motor had been lying on the garage floor and lake water drained to the lowest point, which was the top cylinder and froze, causing the head to crack. Naturally I had run the motor before that Saturday and found no issues. That was under no load conditions. Under load conditions the motor would not perform correctly. Only having three good cylinders the motor was unable to obtain maximum RPM. Had the head not been cracked, the motor had sufficient power to get on plane and allow the accumulated water to escape through the unplugged main drain hole. As they say "If a frog had wings&#8230;&#8230;.

This commentary varies somewhat to the posting of JayTray. I wonder why?


----------



## yr_tiger

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


Oh [email protected]#% that funny....Green


----------



## Colorado

Running through Aransas Bay at 2 in the morning when a tow boat blinds me with his light. Hit nun buoy dead center at about 50 mph. Flew through the air like going over a ski ramp and landed. Headed straight for the ramp without stopping. Motor would no run after shifting into neutral. Loaded boat and found the whole front of lower unit caved in with a big hole. Don't know how the motor even ran. The boat was OK.


----------



## Bird_Dog

Had an issue with the shifter on my boat while coming in from fishing and the boat would not go in forwarder or reverse. Guy offers to tow me in to the house ( On a Canal ) which i graciously accept. Once we get to the house I untie and throw him the rope but he continues to back up almost hitting my boat. He quickly put his boat in forward but apparently something happened and the boat is wide open . Remember this is in a canal!!!


He falls out of the boat and his boat runs into his boat boat lift and the it is turn coming straight towards me while i am standing on the bow of the boat. I jump off onto my boat lift and next thing I know his boat is on top of mine still running. His boat slides off of mine and runs into another boat house before it gets stuck and someone is able to turn it off.

My boat is damaged pretty bad along with his but luckily no one got hurt. Quite possibly the craziest this I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher

Bought a $15 iPod player from Wallgreens......Was moving spots with the radio on the console which we had done all summer with no problems..............Rogue gust of wind blows the iPod player with my iPhone attached off the console........iPod player lands safely in the bottom of the boat........iPhone gets slung into the water in the intercoastal......Thats one of the 4 iPhones Ive lost to our Bay system.....FML


----------



## Mike77015

Wade fishing about 100 yards from the boat and notice a gator near me. The gator slowly sinks in the water only to emerge about half the distance closer then submerges again. It pops up about ten feet away then goes under again. Heard a thrashing of water and turn to realize my wade partner bailed on me and is climbing in the boat in a panic. Later he said I figured I would get the boat to come get you. Right.

PS He is a member on here too, and will probably read but not reply to this.


----------



## CLuton

*My messed up stories!*

In 1996 I was hit by a Ray in Copano Bay! It stuck in my shin bone and my Marine buddy picked me up like a baby in his arms and pulled the barb out of my shin, carried me to boat and we doctored it! I relaxed in shade, drank tons of water, put hot water on it and snuff!? It didn't get me bad because I guess the bone stopped it and it was not a big stingray! I was alittle sick but they started catching reds every cast, so I bailed out and within minutes got hit by a jellyfish up my wade shorts! Threw my rod in boat and threw up for an hour or so then finally went to the hospital and home, it was a bad day!! Lol

Dropped my only set of Land Rover keys in the harbor at Clarks in POC! In late October, dove for them 2 hours and a teenager jumped to help me and found then within 10 minutes! He got hooked up fo sho! Sucked!

Had stringer blown up 4 ft behind me by shark at Cedars and crapped my pants! Nothin but heads left! 2 weeks later in gut at same place, ripped trout for 2 hours then climbed in boat to see heads once again, scary thing I didn't even feel or see shark! That's the bad part!

Catching trout at Fish Pond, went to make a call on phone! T Bag on TTop had ripped losing all 4 wallets, cells, and truck keys! I was super mad!!


----------



## dstocker

launching at the small ramp at cove harbor. My buddy is slowly moving down the ramp (hungover and drinking coffee) to disconnect the strap from the bow and slips. Literally gets parallel to the ground before doing a backflop. hits the water a second before his steaming cup of coffee lands on top of him and his wallet, etc.


----------



## wiltray4000

In 1990 a friend of mine was waiting for a heart transplant and he knew I had a boat. He kept hinting he would like to go fishing. Knowing he was not up to any heavy lifting, I asked a mutual fried to help me take Bruce on a fishing trip. We fished Galveston causway for a while and decided to trailer the boat to St. Louis pass. As I was preparing to launch, my abled bodied buddy said he would help and all I had to do was back the trailer. He gave me th OK and suddenly half way down that steep old KOA camp boat launch I noticed he had already disconnected the bow hook. Sensing that the boat would probably launch prematurly, I slowly exited the car and quickly walked back to re attach the hook. Just as I was near the left rear wheel the boat slipped off and BAM on to the concrete ramp and slid aft first into the water. Water quickly filled the 17' Wellcraft CC. I asked my not so able bodied friend did the motor go under water. He affirmed that it had not. By the time we emptied enough water to winch the boat back of the trailer, I was fed up with the whole situation. I looked the boat over for damage and did not see any. It was later I noticed bilge water collecting and after further inspection. I found a 6 foot long crack in the hull. I repaired the crack myself and you could not tell the hull was ever damaged.


----------



## TIKI JEFF

Wading in Calcasieu and turning back to look at the boat in a 25 mile wind drifting out towards the jetties in the bay and your buddy 50 yards behind to the top of his waders and telling him forget it and having him say the achor must be dragging no dude you didnt tie a good enough knot.Then with the luck of God a guide comes down the shore line 30 minutes later telling you I dont buy a 40.000 boat to get out and wade. Good point that day I let him give it to me and was glade for the ride. Went back and found the achor though.

Coming back from baffin with your buddy in his new tunnel haul and my bad we cut behind the wrong island it was the next one up to have him stop because he seen muddy water behind us right at dusk. Jump out in ackel deep water he says what are we going to do. I said sleep here tonight.What a waist of a hotel room. Same guy I dont fish with him any more :doowapsta


----------



## yakfinaddict

2009, me and two buddies go out for a wade around a reef in POC (South Pass). First stop that day and it was HOT, so I peel off the legs on my fishing pants to relieve the summer heat. They keep their legs on and proceed to hop in the water while I am un-zipping the bottom portion of my pants. They hop out on the right side of the boat while I am on the left. I notice a quite large jellyfish and ask them if they see any jellies, they say NO, so I wait till this one floats past to jump in, low and behold there are about twenty others waiting for me. The jellyfish proceed to wrap around my legs and get to my family jewels before I scream and shout from the pain. They are rolling with laughter and telling me that I am stupid for jumping in with the jellyfish I just saw. Needless to say we were all hating life after that day.

2011, (I was not present for this one but know the feeling), the two same guys went wade fishing in Feb. after a cold front. One guy (to be unamed) needs to take a leak. Before he can get his waders off he fills the boots up with pee!

Ahhhh, the stories of fishing buddies!

One more - going into an unamed back lake, me and a couple of freinds decide that the tide is high enough to make it to the other side if we stay on plane. We decide it is a good idea and I ask the captain if he knows the entrance, he assures me that they have been there before so I trust him. WRONG. We proceed to make a right and then straight... ... ...(wish we could see the seagull with three foot legs), mud and spray for about twenty yards onto mud and sand. The bad part is this is a deep-v. When we come to a stop the boat rolls to one side. I was so ****** when one of the guys that suggested this area starts to put on his waders, I promptly say "why the @#$% are you putting on waders in ankle deep water". We did get off and proceeded to catch trout the rest of the entire day.


----------



## V-Bottom

other people fishing in it!!


----------



## alldaylong

Mike77015 said:


> Wade fishing about 100 yards from the boat and notice a gator near me. The gator slowly sinks in the water only to emerge about half the distance closer then submerges again. It pops up about ten feet away then goes under again. Heard a thrashing of water and turn to realize my wade partner bailed on me and is climbing in the boat in a panic. Later he said I figured I would get the boat to come get you. Right.
> 
> PS He is a member on here too, and will probably read but not reply to this.


Look; I know this had to be terrifying but, I guess your buddy figured someone had to be around to tell the GW what happened!!!


----------



## offshorefanatic

Just bought my Kenner maybe 2 months old. I was heading down the ICW behind bolivar before daylight, running pretty quick. Next thing we know we are airborne and the motor singing! landed and for sure thought this mother is broke in half with that much air. Turned around to see what we hit.... 21ft mako capsized floating about 2" above the water. Other than a little gel coat repair the kenner was ok, **** tough boat, surprised I didnt sink it with all the abuse I gave it. Feel sorry for the guy who bought it.


----------



## redattack

Last September (2010) Me and by Grandpa went out fishing in west matagorda. We check the weather that morning and it looked like the storm was going to miss us. We where back up in greens and we look over our head and see a wall of black and blue. Next thing i knew we pulling up the anchor and and we were out of there in the mater of minutes. LONG story short, 1 hole in the boat and a dissembled Bimini top make for a LONG expensive day on the water. But hey we didn't come back empty handed, 5 reds all above 23in and 4 black ugly.

I learned three things from this, keep better watch on storms, and make sure your bearing are right going back into the diverson channel and watch out for logs.


----------



## Mike77015

alldaylong said:


> Look; I know this had to be terrifying but, I guess your buddy figured someone had to be around to tell the GW what happened!!!


He told me later that if the gator was coming to eat one of us it would have been me anyway since he would have just been an appetizer compared to me.

I also had an experience with Steve Auld in Matagorda once. Steve and I were getting ready for the Troutmasters and fishing the south shoreline of West matty. I noticed this snake swimming out toward us, and we were a good 200 or 300 yards from shore. When the snake got close enough for me to look at it good, I noticed it was a rattlesnake. I told Steve and he said "no its not". So with the tip of my rod I lifted the tail of the snake exposing the rattles.

We got tired of messing with it, so we cranked the boat up and started to head out. We noticed the snake was going toward the low transom section. Steve throttled down only to hit on a sand bar. Now everyone knows that when you get on it real hard and let off that you will have this huge wake behind you. Well on top of this wake is a rattlesnake looking like a profesional surfer right on the back deck of the boat.

We are still half throttle and the boat finally got loose and was bouncing across a wide open bay which happen to be about 3'ers that day. Steve and I are on the Front deck the rattlesnake on the back deck, with steve just about to bail out of the boat. I had to jump over onto the console and shut the boat down and pick up a ****** off rattlesnake to throw it overboard. I didn't feel like fishing any more that day.


----------



## rjc1982

This did not happen to me, I'm passing along this from a buddy of mine. They were running along a shoreline before dawn down at POC and darn near hit a herd of cattle standing in the water at least 50 yards from the shore.


----------



## oakforestmx

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


nice one,LOL


----------



## StoryTeller

*ummm.......*

How about sitting on the ice chest in front of the console and wondering why your not heading for the point your captian said you were going to fish at only to find out that there is no captian....he fell off the boat and is swimming about 500 yrds back.:headknock


----------



## TXXpress

When I'm having a bad day I look up this thread. It never disappoints!


----------



## fishshallow

*funny*

I have too many to list but here are some of my best. (in no particular order and all in POC so some might have seen some of this stuff)

1) One of my cousins is launchin boat at Clarks in POC. He is having tilt problems and can only get the motor half way down. Long story short this is Sat afternoon, plenty of people eatin out on deck, he is goin right next to deck with stiff south wind blowin, he either has to get on the gas or get blown into pilings, so he proceds to completly soak everybody and their lunch with the biggest rooster tail I have ever seen in my life. There were some bad words yelled at us that day!! haha

2) I see a school of about 50 reds. cast in and hook one. They then run strait toward me and bettween my legs and of all those fish in the school the one with my topwater runs right into my leg puttin the other treble hook in my ankle in waist deep water. hook in ankle with 25 inch red = pain!!

3) Me (in my younger years) and one of my cousins, im drivin 16 flat bottom w/ tiller, we are moving to a new area, i get on the gas but we just bog down, try it again same thing, I yell over the screamin mottor while were goin maybe 6 knots " ARE WE STUCK OR SOMETHIN". Cousin forgot to pull the anchor in!!

4) 2002 im about 15 years old. Me and my brother stop to wade an area. Im driven (same flat bottom) so he put out the anchor. We start wading and catchin fish, look back and no boat in sight!! Little bro didnt tie anchor very good. luckly, boat had just floated up behind an island.

5) comin in pass at night after goin off shore. Me: we need to be more to the left. Uncle: no were ok. Me: hey yal hold on tight! two seconds later one uncle broke windsheild other in the front of the boat on his back, and we went from 35 to 0 in two seconds and are now in about 1in of water. Me: Im gunna go ahead and say I Told You So!!


----------



## Finfisher

TXXpress said:


> When I'm having a bad day I look up this thread. It never disappoints!


Yep, one of the best threads ever


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr

filling the boat tank with deisel when it runns on gas.


----------



## Gulfcoast13

How about a saltwater fisherman taking his Gulf Coast to Conroe and after hearing the bildge go off for a couple minutes, realizes--no PLUGS!!!!!! You should have seen my father-in-law running for the boat and backing it in among the crowd. After about 15 minutes of the boat draining and people looking at us like we were in some kind of space craft (Gulf Coast). They acted like they had never seen a bay boat before. Needless to say, I guess I need the saltwater air to make me think straight.

Tight lines my friends....


----------



## BrysonB

Got pulled over by the game warden in aransass pass underneath one of the over passes. With my girlfriend, pants to my ankles..........

FML.


----------



## saltie dawg

Imagine..... having a fishing day equivalent to the priest's golfing day in the movie "Caddy Shack" when you look up after releasing a 20 + inch speck (because we had already long since limited out), only to see your fishing buddy standing there with a topwater lure hanging out of his forearm with a tine on one of the treble hooks sunk past the barb. The "oh S**t" comes after you look longingly out to the gulping trout all around the boat and set the rod down into the rod holder and prepare for the trip to the emergency room....... Glad it wasn't me, he he.


----------



## Capt Jim West

Here's one of mine, I pulled into the bend of the bayou first thing in the morning. Tied on 1/8 jig on Dads line. Then as I turned to his son Dad did a side arm cast right Into my neck and jaw with his first cast of the day! Yes, Oh ***** big time! A Doc got it out about 6 hours later.


----------



## Bama 82

My wife ran aground in lake Conroe. Wonder how you do that? I took the helm from her. The boat was loaded with her friends including one young lady sitting across from me. As we approached the 1097 bridge I began to throttle back. The engine died. I look back to see huge clouds of smoke bellowing out behind us. I realize that the motor may be on fire. This young lady looks at me seriously and says "Is it supposed to do that?" Turns out the impeller went out from all the sand sucked up.


----------



## oceanus

Two 20/21 year old idiots, one coming off a long night of drinking sink a 14 foot aluminum boat about 10 feet from shore. Idiots remove tackle, cooler, gas tank and motor from boat because waves were coming in too fast to bail out boat. Flip over boat and pick up to drain, reload boat and wade it out to waist deep water to start-facing into wind which is REALLY blowing now. Crank up the throttle on the old Mercury motor to make sure it will catch on first crank not realizing that the gear shifter was broken when we moved it to shore and it is really in forward. Boat starts on first pull and knocks one of the idiots down (prop barley missing his face) while the other idiot moves out of the way so the boat does not run over him (prop grazed his leg). Idiot #1 stands up just in time for the bow of the boat to hit him in the chest. He grabs on for dear life and is now going around in circles with a death grip on the bow of the boat. Eventually enough water sloshes in to slow it down enough for idiot #2 to kill the motor. Twenty plus years later it sounds funny but.......


----------



## 12th-Fin

When I was 14 yrs old, my dad and I were out on the boat one morning fishing for bass with top waters. I was throwing a pink and yellow buzzbait. For some reason (still yet to be told) my dad walked behind me as I rared back to cast like a spastic fly fisherman aiming for that perfect spot, only to hook him square in the head and embedded the hook into a point of no return. We began making our way back to the dock since my pliers couldn't get it out, but quickly slowed down to an idle. The buzzbait was perfectly positioned on top of his head where the wind would pass over the blade of the Buzz bait and it began to work its magic as if it were on the water, spinning and vibrating....He was ******. i still have the buzzbait that had to be cut out of his head hanging in my room.


----------



## perchjerk

I just finished reading every single post in this thread over the past couple of days and this is hands down my favorite thread ever. Subed.


----------



## jumpingdorado

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


haha did that happen down in freeport


----------



## tx-fisherdude

Backing up to a weed line and all of a sudden the motor is free wheeling. Used 4 full tanks of air looking for the prop before calling US boats to tow us in. The worst part was this was first thing in the morning. That was a long time ago and I always cary a spare prop


----------



## Bankshot

I went back and saw that this is techically off topic but I think it's close enough.
My cousin and I grew up fishing Dam B (B.A. Steinhagen Lake). We were like 10 or 11 years old. One of the spots we liked was called Bee Tree Slough. We never paid much attention to the namebecause there's lots of stuff with wierd names up there. It was a good place to fish. One day we motored our 14' jon boat with a 10 hp merc through the narrow entrance and pointed the boat to coast along the shoreline and cut the motor. We were gonna scull and cast topwaters. There's lots of dead cypress trees of all sizes in there. I was in the front and looking for a likely spot to toss my devil's horse and wasn't watching where the boat was coasting. I had on a cowboy hat and Raybans. The port bow just caught a 4" tree and it bent and then slipped off and began shaking just a little. I heard a strange noise and looked up at a wasp nest that looked as big as a garbage can lid but was really as big as a hub cap. Every single one of few hundred black wasps had just launched. It looked like smoke. But the whirring noise was loud. Normally it takes my somewhat slow mind a while to process new and confusing information but not this time. I made the best snap decision of my young life and dove out of the boat into that swampy water. While I was airborn I heard my cousin say "Ray, what are you" and then I was underwater. While I was underwater I heard another splash. No big surprise, my cousin obviously assessed the situation and followed my lead. When I surfaced (I still had on my hat and glasses) the wasps began peppering my hat and I could see through the opening between the brim and the water that the wasps were mostly ****** at the outboard. It looked furry. My cousin didn't have a hat so he was briefly coming up for air and then swimming underwater away. He did that for about 50 yards. He didn't have to but he wasn't taking the chance to check. Neither one of us got stung. Got the bow rope, towed the boat away, wasps settled down, we got back in and went fishin caught some fish too..
Came back the next day with 2 full choke 1100's and #9 shot. Smoked the nest from 15 yds and caught a bunch of "white perch and brim" under the remnants of the nest. We had discovered a new way to fish.

Moral: Pay attention to what it's called.


----------



## 61Bubbletop

*Bay Things that make you say OH S**T*

1. I was about 10 yrs old. Coming out of the protected intercoastal into Aransas Bay headed to Goose Island. In a 14ft wooden v-hull with a 35 HP Gale engine. It's rough! Waves over our heads. My dad thinks we can make it. OH #1: He actually puts on his life jacket. Oh #2: Halfway across the bay he tells me that the 1st thing we are doing when we get back to Houston is buying a bigger boat. We made it & the boat was never in the water again. Went over to Red Wing Boat Co. and bought a 18 ft Lamar Tri-Hull with a 85 HP Evinrude.
2. I am now about 12. Went a got the Lamar out of storage for fishing the next morning. Coming up Telephone road just north of Airport Blvd. Dad did not get the trailer latch over the ball. Boat and trailer come off the hitch and pass us. It goes right up a opening in the curb, into a open field, between 2 telephone poles holding up a bill board and clips a nat. gas meter. Fire Dept. comes out, cuts off the gas, helps us get hooked back upt and off we go. No damage to the boat.


----------



## letsgofishin

*That's why I just leave the keys in the boat*



JesseTX said:


> I did this a month ago. Had live bait, ice, everything in the boat and it was in the water before I realized the keys were 30 miles north of that ramp.
> 
> I keep a "list" now and check it every time.


Guess I'm just paranoid I leave the keys in the boat and have considered leaving a spare in my tackle box. Actually I have to take the key out of the ignition to unlock the trailer tongue and I can just see myself leaving the keys on the truck bumper. That would be a bad day!:texasflag
If your woried about theives stealing your boat cause the key is in it guess what I can go to the boat dealer and get a key for your boat this evening if I chose to. ( my list is still in my garage)


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

Running home at night from an all day offshore trip you reallize that those big swells up ahead are sand dunes about 200 feet off of your bow. Cut the engine to realize you are more than 10 miles off course and have nearly beached the boat at 30 mph. Your idiot friend that can't understand the GPS never gets to drive again.


----------



## rabid redman

*bay things that make you say d##n it!*

just making your first cast in your favorite fishing hole
shortly afterwards two people who think the only place they have to run there jet-skis is back and forth about 50 yards in front of your boat. nothing but BLUE WATER the rest of the morning

singing the BLUE WATER blues
just about every weekend
west bay


----------



## huntnetime

Backing away from a rig 10 miles out of Freeport and feeling the steering wheel lock up for just a second then start spinning freely. Thank God for dual engines.

Watching water bubble up through the floor drain in your bass boat while waiting for your buddy to make the 1/4 mile walk back to the ramp after parking the truck down the road. Let me tell you, marina water is NASTY.

Running out of gas in the middle of the channel inside the Port of Corpus Christi Harbor Bridge(pre 9/11), where I later found out I wasn't supposed to be anyway, a couple of hundred yards from a Coast Guard Cutter tied up to a pier. Pretty embarassing being towed back to the marina by the Harbor Master.

Blowing knee to pieces helping complete strangers push their truck after they got it stuck at the waters edge during an incoming tide. 2 operations later and it's, uh, as good as new...yeah...that's it.


----------



## BMTAngler

BrysonB said:


> Got pulled over by the game warden in aransass pass underneath one of the over passes. With my girlfriend, pants to my ankles..........
> 
> FML.


HA! What did he say?


----------



## blackmagic

how about puttig your rods down in the boat cuz ur going through chik fil a and forget to put them back in the holders where they go and get to the ramp without 2 curados on castaways so we backtracked and found the ran over right by chik fil a


----------



## fishing-guru

Driving on the freeport intercoastal to nicks bay and right after I pass a barge, my uncle tells me not to cut back in front of the barge in case something happens with the motor. Right after telling me that, the drive shaft snapped.


----------



## Tigerfan

A few years back a friend of mine just got a new 23' CC and we took it Toledo Bend to run it and pre-fish for a tournament. 
My friend had little experience with this boat (or any boat), and the wind was blowing. 
Got it unloaded ok, but putting it back on the trailer, well, that was a whole different matter. 
The ramp was next to a floating dock with a fish cleaning station. An older gentleman was cleaning his Crappie catch of the day on the floating dock. After my friend hit the floating dock several times, the gentleman threw down his cleaning knife, all the while cursing, and said he would come back after we got the boat loaded.


----------



## Logan

backing down the boat ramp...relizing that your uncles hitch is a 1 7/8..trailers a 2. then me and dad chasing the boat and trailer down the ramp. luckely we grabbed a rope some how.

a bull shark swimming cirles around you waiting for you to catch another fish. W. matty

bull tide after ike (i think) jumping out at kanes..being neck deep against the bank, and watching a huge uniditified tail come out of the water several times....a little creepy to say the least

dead cam working some dinks under birds...alex is cooling off while swimming the boat toward them. Blake sets a hook and pulls the fish up next to alex being funny...not so funny for alex when its a 2 ft bull shark haha


----------



## jasonkyle

Three foot rattlesnake crawls up the Jackplate and into the back of the boat only to get lost under the back deck. Copano bay 2009


----------



## alldaylong

*In a hurry +boat straps= stupid*

_*In a hurry to launch out of Stingaree marina with a coworker one Saturday morning some years ago. We stopped at gas station to load everything in boat, he was supposed to remove straps from back, drop boat in the water, gun engine a couple of times, but boat just sitting there floating and not moving, ole gent sitting in a chair ROTFL and just points to the back of the boat. Totally embarrassed with tears in my eyes laughing myself!!! :headknock *_


----------



## dumbstick

2am with 30 knot winds in a 14 foot jon boat in Christmas bay. Pulled up under somebody's bay shack. Had to burn creosote logs to keep skeeters away for four hours. Finally gave up and did a he'll Mary back to Sy's ramp. Long night. 2003

Let buddy put plugs in boat at tcd. Livewell overflowing and boat sinking. Plugs in wrong holes.... Summer 2003

Paddling a 17' trihull across Bastrop bay, oyster bay. Every summer fishing with my step dad. He hated putting money into motor but waxed the crud out of the boat every chance he got. I could have paddled the titanic after four years of that boat.... 1979-1983.


----------



## rballew

LMAO!!! Man thats good!


----------



## sotexhookset

Many years ago, was out running trot lines with my buddy and his Pop's and Uncle (when main lines were ran legally above the water) one week during summer vacation. We would "help" (drug the burlap bait sacks behind the grown men while cast netting mullet) to run the lines every 4-5 hours out of a 14' john boat and during the down time, us youngens ran a 50 or so hook sail line off our camp shoreline. Woke up at early dawn one morning, grabbed one of the bait sacks and headed out to walk and string fish/bait the hooks. I was about 50 yards out in about 3' of very clear/glass water and walked up on a 6'+/- (probably more + than -) bull shark that was not on the line. He literally swam up to me, rubbed around and sat there for what seemed like minutes. He eventually nosed and grabbed the burlap sack, turned out and swam away wayyy to slow. If that were to ever happen, I was always told to hit them with my rod or kick at them. But if you are as as froze up as I was, apparently all you have to do is **** your pants and give up your bait bag. Ahh, the good ole days.

Copano Bay 80' or 81'


----------



## headed south 2

Best thread ever!

Standing on top of a large spoil facing the intercostal in knee deep water with a school of reds (about 500) swimming right in front of me from the right.... as i wait for them to get within casting range i look about 400 yards along side the school and see one of the biggest roostertails i have ever seen.... the SCB passes me and i look down only to see huge redfish swimming all around me, i get back to the boatand look at my legs only to see my chins all bruised up from being nailed maybe 20 times.... now thats a rush!

michael


----------



## J L Dunn

GDO said:


> He must be a T-Sip...lol


I HEARD THAT!

JLD


----------



## Salt&Sol

*Rattlesnake*

First off, its seems that most of these horror stories start with.... I was wading... 
This is more of I am a dumb Ars than anything. this story is from the boat. I saw a 5 foot Rattlesnake in California Hole about 13 years ago. Instead of driving from it, I drove toward it. I wondered what it would look like if I trimmed my motor basically out of the water and engaged the prop while the snake was right over the prop... Do you know what happens..... Snake fly's 20 feet in air and lands in boat.... That's what. I had 2 towers on my last boat on in the front and one in the back. There were 2 dudes (I was one) on the back tower and 2 chicks on the front tower, cussing at the 2 dudes like you would not believe. We got the snake off the boat and drank a beer or 7 real fast!!!


----------



## Trouthappy

Finding a flock of seagulls in Galveston Bay swooping down on jumping shrimp, then looking up to see five guides from all points of the compass headed your way at high speed...


----------



## Surf-N-It

Backing the boat down the ramp as my buddy in the boat is waving me on. Suddenly looking into the rear view mirror and seeing the boat shoot straight up into the air (I thought) and realizing the truck is under water. Texas City after a large ship cruised by.


----------



## flatsfisher83

1. Hitting a pod of tailing reds while "experienced" boater in the front gets his line tangled in the trolling motor. Stop fishing to get the blade off when "experienced" angler drops the pin into the bay.

2. Asking people to place hooks in hook keeper on rods instead of in eyes. Walk past rod going to help another angler with a fish and sticking yourself and ripping your brand new Columbia fishing shirt.

3. Wrestling with a fish when another tries to help and gets treble hook through thumb, nail and all. (glad it wasn't me)

4. Riding with "experienced" boater when boat suddenly stops and you fly off the bow because flats were '300 yards east yesterday'


----------



## sotexhookset

flatsfisher83 said:


> 1. Hitting a pod of tailing reds while "experienced" boater in the front gets his line tangled in the trolling motor. Stop fishing to get the blade off when "experienced" angler drops the pin into the bay.
> 
> 2. Asking people to place hooks in hook keeper on rods instead of in eyes. Walk past rod going to help another angler with a fish and sticking yourself and ripping your brand new Columbia fishing shirt.
> 
> 3. Wrestling with a fish when another tries to help and gets treble hook through thumb, nail and all. (glad it wasn't me)
> 
> 4. Riding with "experienced" boater when boat suddenly stops and you fly off the bow because flats were '300 yards east yesterday'


Sounds like you need some different fishing buddies.


----------



## flatsfisher83

sotexhookset said:


> Sounds like you need some different fishing buddies.


Believe me, those were first and last trips!


----------



## billr23

Canyon Lake, circa 1995, putting the boat on the trailer after a day of fishing. Boat centered on trailer and about to hook trailer to boat when I notice the water is deeper than I thought. It turns out there was a manufacturers defect on the Ford Explorer's parking break and it disengaged and started rolling backwards down ramp. Proceeded to not hook boat to trailer, jump out to try to stop car but by then water was already flooding the Explorer. The scene ended with me sitting on the shore watching boat float near dock, and my Explorer and boat trailer slowly sink down to about 12-foot of water. To top it off, had to hike to find a pay phone to call a wrecker to fish out the vehicle and trailer. He showed up with his chain-smoking wife as his "diver". Next thing I know I'm under my sunken Explorer in 12 feet of water wrapping chains around the axle. The smoking "diver" couldn't hold her breath that long.


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Fished Spalding one morning with my girlfriend at the time, could see thunder storms all around the refuge....made our first wade and was getting back on the boat....she was wearing a visor that day, looked over at her and her hair was standing straight up on the top of her head! Put the rods down in the bottom of the boat and said we're outa here! Got a couple of beers and waded to the shore and hunkered down in the saltgrass....spider webs all around us sticking straight up! Sat there for thirty minutes expecting to get nailed any second....never happened!


----------



## sanleonjohn

*whatwasthat!*

Paddling my kayak over the top of a shoreline reef at 4am last week. Something very large suddenly slammed into my kayak and thrashed right underneath the bow! Continued paddling till I reached 1ft of water and stayed there for approx hour. Hoping I just surprised a large gar laying up near surface.


----------



## seabo

speaking of tanker swells... a few years back when i was learning the bay systems of texas(galveston to be exact)in my 15ft aluminum boat, me and a buddy(or my buddy and me) chose a ramp on the boliver peninsula, can't think of the name of it , was right on the intercoastal, anyway i had my mind made up i was gonna find a nice spot to wade. headed down the channel and went around a point out into the bay , nice calm day to ride so i went back to my right down the southshoreline behind the channel, checking the bottom and heading toward a cove. fished over there a little while with no bites, a storm was brewing way off but looked to be heading our way, slowly. tired of fishing the cove and kinda wanting to head back closer to the ramp for one last wade before the storm ,heck we just got there.:rybka: so heres where we almost messed up. on the way back ,down the southshoreline we desided to anchor and fish. heading in toward the shore to shallow water about 100yds and about 3ft deep i told my buddy to chunk the anchor, while turning around for what ever reason i saw a huge swell (easy 5ft)about 100 ft and closing, i hollar oh s... or prolly holy s... i told my buddy hold on! turned the boat on a dime and hammered down toward the wave! got to the wave at the time it was breaking and slowed down a little then nailed it again and shot right over the top! thinkin oh yea!, i see we have three more coming ! but since we had made it to deeper water we just rolled over them no problem, made a hard left and went to the ramp before the storm got us! made it to the ramp fishless, but learned alot about that part of the bay. don't anchor for a wade in that area! lol


----------



## fishguru00

Couple of weeks back, my GF and I, along with our two labs started fishing near Eagle Point. Having no luck, we decided to try the gas wells across the channel. After traveling a few minutes towards the channel, I noticed we were one lab short. We back-tracked and found him swimming in the bay! Bad Parents...


----------



## JWS

Losing your the motor in the middle of the Galveston channel with no trolling motor or paddles, only to discover theres 2 tankers coming your way. Didnt help that one of my friends was screaming like a 3 yr old girl. Fortunately we were able idle the motor enough and had the wind blowing us back so we got outta the channel and about 50yds from the 1st tanker.


----------



## Caracalla

buddies motor messes up in clear lake on our way in, stuck out in the middle of clear lake during the heat of the day for a couple of hours, eventually got motor working

fishing the south jetty and attempting to pass the break with a couple of buddies, im last. miss time the waves and almost get sucked out, fortunately my slippery hands latched onto a nice sharp rock like a baby grabbing a boob while the current tries to suck me out. ended up with a nice slice in my hand, but we caught trout all day. so it was worth it.

last labor day weekend, forecasts tell 2 different stories. one says calm other says horrible. we take out chances and hit the surf to do an all night excursion with plenty o beer. get to the beach at 9 pm and the surf is scary, well we didnt drive and pack all this **** out for nothing so lets drop some baits in this mess. turns out my head lamp busts, and i have to yak out a bait in the wicked seas. get rolled just walking the yak out about 3 times, finally get out of the breakers and expect seas to get calmer. 10 ft rollers out there with no moon light to guide me all the while we have complete cloud cover making things extra dark.i would see pure darkness engulf my vision when a huge roller would tower over in front of me, thats when i would speed up and then i paddle over the top of them. well i get out far enough and turn around to deploy my bait when the oh sh1t moment came . leader was tangled in the kayak netting with no head lamp, and i am getting sucked into the 3rd bar which had massive waves. get rolled 2 times way out there, and by the third i loose the yak. the current was very strong that night, if i hadnt worn a life jacket i may have drowned that night and i am a strong swimmer. anyways, get washed down shore bout a quarter mile 20 minutes later. friends thought i was dead, soon after getting washed up a storm roles in.no wonder the waves were getting bigger as i went out further into the darkness... lesson learned, wear a life jacket.


----------



## Trouthappy

Eighteen miles offshore and we stop to switch 6-gallon gas tanks, now using my guest's tank. My trusty 70-horse Johnson runs a quarter mile, then dies abruptly. Buddy holds up a pint of outboard oil and says, "Maybe I should have mixed this with my gas."

Planing along 20 miles offshore of POC, I notice a big shark *fin* off the port bow, closing fast. Then I notice a shark *tail* off the starboard bow, same distance, 2 seconds away. As I pass between them I slam the throttle into neutral. Bam! 150-horse Johnson kicks out of the water like we hit a sandbar. Just behind us, a 30-foot long agitated whale shark wakes up and kicks his tail into gear, finally diving from sight like a submarine.

Sitting on an oil rig fishing, hot calm August day. We notice a red 30-inch buoy 100 yards away, plowing along, half submerged. Something huge out there. Jump in boat and chase it down, bring buoy in boat, tie that one-inch rope to the bow rail. Our boat is towed for half a mile, even with engine in full reverse...Nothing can slow down this monster. A half hour of fighting the buoy, then we notice this 150-foot seismic boat a full mile away, a crowd of people on the stern, watching two potlickers getting towed by their seismic gear.


----------



## blaminack

OMGosh! The seismic gear is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wennis1

Wade fishing E. Matty Bay and into big specks when a large slap hits the side of your leg. 10 seconds later the pain starts. You try wading back to the boat but the pain is too much and you are frozen in your tracks. Thoughts of not making back home start but then the pain is so intense that you can't really think of anything but that anymore. It's always better to wade with a buddy guys. Sting Rays are too thick right now. Seeing 20 to 30 every time I flounder gig at night.


----------



## DoubleDip

2 hrs drive......3 ppl fishing...... Game warden board..... 2 life jacket....oh sh..
$250 fine... Oh well..
Have to get off the water..... OH SH..!!!
No Walmart or academy... Oh sh..


----------



## Crow's Nest

Trouthappy said:


> Eighteen miles offshore and we stop to switch 6-gallon gas tanks, now using my guest's tank. My trusty 70-horse Johnson runs a quarter mile, then dies abruptly. Buddy holds up a pint of outboard oil and says, "Maybe I should have mixed this with my gas."
> 
> Planing along 20 miles offshore of POC, I notice a big shark *fin* off the port bow, closing fast. Then I notice a shark *tail* off the starboard bow, same distance, 2 seconds away. As I pass between them I slam the throttle into neutral. Bam! 150-horse Johnson kicks out of the water like we hit a sandbar. Just behind us, a 30-foot long agitated whale shark wakes up and kicks his tail into gear, finally diving from sight like a submarine.
> 
> *Sitting on an oil rig fishing, hot calm August day. We notice a red 30-inch buoy 100 yards away, plowing along, half submerged. Something huge out there. Jump in boat and chase it down, bring buoy in boat, tie that one-inch rope to the bow rail. Our boat is towed for half a mile, even with engine in full reverse...Nothing can slow down this monster. A half hour of fighting the buoy, then we notice this 150-foot seismic boat a full mile away, a crowd of people on the stern, watching two potlickers getting towed by their seismic gear.*




That is some funny Chiitt!


----------



## Rbamerican

Casting one of your favorite tops only to have your fluorocarbon leader give.. sending your lure about 40 yds ahead.. as you go to retrieve, a redfish hammers it.. (happened last year)

Changed the way I tie my leader to braid.. never had an issue since..


----------



## chubri777

OMG I'm rollin here.
I have three
Going fishing with my brother and pull up to the pumps to fill up the truck and the boat. I gave him my card and told him to fill up the truck first then pull up to gas up the boat while I went in to use the restroom. And asked him to get my receipts. We got to the ramp and I had just gotten everything ready and asked him to back me down and he said, "before I forget, here is your receipt". OH S**T, 12 gallons of diesel in the boat. Thankfully I never fired it up.

Fishing with a buddy in his bass boat at the Brown and Root docks in Ingleside one night, we pulled up where they had a bright light on the water. His buddy was one of the night security guards there and he came out to the bulkhead and told us where to cast because he could see the trout from his vantage point. He has us target casting the big specks and we are killing them when all of the sudden ribbonfish start jumping out of the water all around us. Several have jumped into the boat and I'm trying to pick them up and toss them out when I grab one by the wrong end and he latches onto my hand. I held my hand over the side and was shaking vigorously when a dolphin came up and ripped the fish off of my hand. Scared the s**t outta me. Did get to go into B&R and clean and bandage it up...and got to see all of the trout we were fishing for. Probably more than 500 hundred there with some real pigs in the bunch. Biggest we caught was 27 and I saw a few that were quite a bit bigger.

Last one we were gigging in Port A by the ferry landing one night and I was in chest deep water when a whole school of horse mullet started racing past me and jumping all over the place. One hit me in the neck and bout knoked me over. I started backing up toward the shallow water and these 2 giant bottlenose dolphins came hauling ***** right at me. Hell before they instantly stopped a few feet right in front of me, I thought they were bull sharks. I'm sure I screamed like a little girl that time, even though my buddy says I didn't. I think I lost a few years that night and I don't ever remember my heart pounding so bad it actually hurt as it was then. I had to take a break for about a half hour until I quit shaking.


----------



## patwilson

LMAO! Good one....:slimer:



Trouthappy said:


> Eighteen miles offshore and we stop to switch 6-gallon gas tanks, now using my guest's tank. My trusty 70-horse Johnson runs a quarter mile, then dies abruptly. Buddy holds up a pint of outboard oil and says, "Maybe I should have mixed this with my gas."
> 
> Planing along 20 miles offshore of POC, I notice a big shark *fin* off the port bow, closing fast. Then I notice a shark *tail* off the starboard bow, same distance, 2 seconds away. As I pass between them I slam the throttle into neutral. Bam! 150-horse Johnson kicks out of the water like we hit a sandbar. Just behind us, a 30-foot long agitated whale shark wakes up and kicks his tail into gear, finally diving from sight like a submarine.
> 
> Sitting on an oil rig fishing, hot calm August day. We notice a red 30-inch buoy 100 yards away, plowing along, half submerged. Something huge out there. Jump in boat and chase it down, bring buoy in boat, tie that one-inch rope to the bow rail. Our boat is towed for half a mile, even with engine in full reverse...Nothing can slow down this monster. A half hour of fighting the buoy, then we notice this 150-foot seismic boat a full mile away, a crowd of people on the stern, watching two potlickers getting towed by their seismic gear.


----------



## goodwood

some good stories here. 



last summer trying to convince my gf wading is okay. Got her ray guards and reef boots on. Test cast out of the boat. Bam! Something tearing out drag. She finally brings it in. 10 lb stingray. Returned the boots and ray guards back to the store.


----------



## aggie2015

Coming around the J-hook ready for a day at sunday beach, loaded down with gear me and a buddy plus five beautiful women. Bam in the water (luckily wearing kill switch) watching everybody get to there feet after boat caught the current coming out and swapped ends. Pushed boat on sand and and got it fired back up. I sat on the boat at the beach shaking for almost two hours


----------



## histprof

Set up surf rod at Crystal Beach just in time for massive thunderstorm. Lay in sand under truck for an hour as lightning struck repeatedly all around in flooding rains. Got out when it was over, totally soaked and jittery. Packed up and went home. Went upstairs on ferry to use head. Wet flip flops slipped on top step coming back out. Bumped every step on the ferry stairs with my arse before crashing right at the feet of the deckhand. The open diet coke in my hand did the volcano erupt right after the final impact.

Boliver roads 1990-something


----------



## h_soape

I guess it is time to tell my story...

Fished the surf on a Friday in late August with a friend and his grandson, hammered the fish.

Went back the next morning with my father in law, started at the same place and started catching fish. Fishing slowed down, we moved, rinse repeat multiple times. We ended up back at the same place that we started. We had a good day and were ready to head in. FIL was on the bow of the boat and I had moved up to the front to make sure the fish were iced down good before we headed in. All of the sudden a there is a splash right off the bow of the boat and the boat starts moving. The anchor rope starts to rise in the water and a manta ray comes to the top with his right wing pinched in the anchor. 

That dude was obviously ******. He did figure eights, came back underneath the boat, headed towards the beach and surf and did circles. Finally, he headed straight out to sea. This ray when he came to the surface was noticeably wider than the 17 ft old Mako we were in. This Ray drug the boat, with 3/4 of gas 2 guys over 220 each, beer, tackle, etc. at 4.3 MPH according to the GPS. After about 5 minutes of him dragging us we came up with an idea(I never said it was a good idea), we would untie the anchor rope, tie a life jacket to the end and hopefully the ray would calm down with out the weight and shadow of the boat chasing him. 

We watch the the life jacket jet away from us. I did get a picture of the life jacket headed toward the horizon. I went to crank up the boat to follow and wait for it to stop and NOTHING. We wiggled the battery connections, fiddled with anything we could think of and still no fire. 

Called the buddy that I had fished with the day before and he came to get us. Thanks to light southwinds we drifted back to the surf about 100 yards from where we started. I used the drifts sock of the bow to keep the nose turned into the waves (very small waves) and slow our drift. Finally deployed the poorman's power pole (me holding a rope) on the second bar and waited for our tow.

My Father-in-law told me when we got home "I would have never believed you if I wouldn't have been there"


----------



## jhua

30 minutes from Freeport, driving from Houston, about to go offshore with my Uncle and his fish partner. I was asleep in the back of the truck and they stopped for gas. They both got out and filled up the gas. I sleepily got out of the truck, wwnt into the gas station and went to the bathroom. Came out, Uncle and friend was gone. They left me there, and didn't notice until they got to the ramp. Oh S^%$


----------



## Capt Tom

Way too many. Here are the short and sweet versions:

Reach down to grab a trout while wading in chest deep water and have a 5' Blacktip grab the trout and barely missing my hand - POC in front of Pringle

Watching a drunk friend jump overboard for a "midnight swim" while we were tied up to the old mooring buoy at the Tequila rig. No life jacket or safety line overboard (use your imagination what happened with the 10 knot current in the dark)

Broke a steering cable while making "the big left hand turn" while entering Contee an hour before sunrise with a 4 duck hunter load. Successfully completed (2) full 360 deg loops over the mud flat before boat came to a stop. Nothing lost out of boat.

Fishing for Tarpon in the surf. Hooked up with a 150# + fish. Great jump ..... ended up in the boat on one side and out the other and continued the battle until line parted 30 minutes later.

While working offshore, I observed a LARGE Ling swimming around the work Boat tied to the rig. The Deckhand was feeding the Ling from deck of boat. Deckhand entices Ling to come close enough to boat to FREE GAFF Ling. Large explosion in water beside the boat. When water subsided, no deckhand or Ling was observed. I sounded the "man overboard" alarm on rig. Found dumbass (deckhand) hanging on the one of the bull lines in the water with gaff and ling still attached to his hand. Both man and fish were retrieved by Roustabouts and Crane Operator. Deckhand kept the fish but lost his job.​


----------



## RayAM2007

wading across mud flats and my wading boot comes off -- stuck pretty deep


----------



## Fish-n-Chips

I was maybe 10, and Dad and I were going to spend Fathers Day fishing. We get out on the lake bright and early, Suns just coming up and mist is rising from the water. Dad is in the back of the aluminum boat tying on a new johnson silver minnow, I am using a new crankbait Dad bought me just for this trip. First cast I hook the biggest bass I've ever seen. I'm super excited as I watch it jump and run, and Dad's trying to finish his knot to help me with the fish, telling me to take my time. I get the fish to the boat, which is still a bit green, and try to land it like the Pro's... BAM! crankbait pops loose and I get stuck deep in the left hand with a treble hook. So we head to the ER, and my Dad not even getting a line wet. Takes an hour drive just to even get to the ER, then we have a long 2 hour wait, before we get in all the time this nice crankbait is hanging from my hand. Finally we see the ER Doc who looks at it, pulls on it and cuts the hook off at the skin (Can we say idiot?). So now the hook point slides deeper and out of sight. Doc says "Oh @$%&...". Now they need to call in the Surgeon, and having none on duty, was another long wait. Surgeon shows up, looks at it, and tries to feel where its at and can't find the hook point. He leaves and we hear him ripping into the ER Doc in the hallway, calling him words I had never even heard of. I guess he was out on the golf course having a great game... Anyway, Surgeon comes back in and he says he will have to numb it up and cut me open but can't numb it completely as I need to help him "feel" where the hook point is. Being 10 and told this, my Dad says I went a few shades of white. Though trying to be "tough" I agree and Doc numbs it up some and slices my hand open a bit all he while I'm watching him do so. I'm biting my lip hard as it hurts like a B$%&*. Surgeon then takes some forceps and starts poking and proding around trying to find it and asking me "Am I close?". I'm trying hard not to cry and finally the Surgeon locates it and pulls it out. I then get a few more shots to numb my hand up and they stitch me up and I'm on my way. Out of all the Father Days since, that still the one he won't forget.


----------



## jamisjockey

This happened not long after I got here.....
I'm no billy bob offshore bad ***, but I've fished here and there my whole life. Hooked up with some boys who had a boat they just bought. Show them how to catch some kings. Anchor up and the anchor gets caught on the bottom. No spare anchor at all. Engine dies. Call boat us freeport, and their boat is down. They call coast gaurd. Meanwhile, we're drifting. And drifting. And drifting. Had to call out GPS coords to CG about 5 times lol


----------



## mchildress

A few years back before GPS we were out in a friend's Mako and the engine started to miss like some water was in the gas. We stopped and changed the fuel filter water separator and he threw an extra fuel filter on the console. We start in for a couple hours and he stops the boat. We have missed the rigs we had fished earlier and nothing in sight. I pick up the fuel filter from the console and the compass turns about 40 degrees. Whoops We finally see land and can make out the SLP bridge.Not too far off course being we had come out of Freeport.


----------



## histprof

I guess I had this one blocked out of my memory for a reason...

Put in at the ramp at the end of the new Brazos and ran the ICW over to the San Bernard. After fishing, we were cruising back. My old 16' bass boat and 30 year old Evinrude did not have a lot of giddy up. I found three double tows headed back eastbound on the ICW. I did not think my boat had the git up and go to get by all three before the gates so I dropped into line. They were about 200 yards apart, so I fell back 200-300 and matched speed. They slowed down going through the gate and I closed up before I realized it. The last tow was still in the middle of the gate as I approached it. We were in standing white water running about 3' high. The boat was in a bow down attitude and the tow wake was splashing onto the front deck. I was in gear and going backwards. I was close to panic. That **** motor would stall if I even looked at it on most days. I finally saw daylight as that tow cleared the gate. I punched the throttle down and the bow came up. The boat got up on a plane and we rode right over the white water. I made a left into the river and went right to the ramp. That was the last time I ever used that boat. Scared the **** out of me. Work moved me from Angleton to Cypress and after it sat in the garage for two years unused, I donated it and went boat-less.


----------



## baron von skipjack

walking down a sand bar ...1/2 mile from shore...stepping on a ...hermit crag....unfortunately...he was burried in the sand....with his 1 inch stinger...pointing ,,,straight up and of course didnt see it right through the wading boot.....make a long a story,,,,short...went,,,straight down...and walked back to the truck...leaving a ...shark sniffing....blood trail...5 months to heal all theway


----------



## Trouthappy

We were fishing a lake in late winter and saw two red-shouldered hawks fighting in the sky. They plummeted down in the lake, still locked together. Fighting to the death. We idled the bassboat over, and stopped about 6 feet away, took many photos of them fighting. The older one would kick ***, then the younger one would rear up and attack him. Back and forth. All the while they're locked together with talons. Finally I separate them with a paddle, since they're getting water-logged. I put the older hawk on the bow deck with me, actually petted his head while taking pictures. What does he do? Flies up and lands on my freaking cap, squeezed my head gently with his talons for a thank-you, then flew up and landed on a shoreline tree about 50 yards away. My buddy said, "I never heard a guy scream like that before." All I could think at the time was he was going for my eyes. So there's one more reason to wear a cap on your head, while fishing. I didn't get a scratch, not a f__ing scratch.


----------



## sun burn

Going down I-45 then hearing a loud noise only to turn around and to see your buddys blackjack came off the hitch lol when we stopped the boat was fine but the back of the tailgate was all smashed in. I'd say this was any Sunday last summer


----------



## txkngfish

One of my Oh S**t days was I was driving down the back roads going to Bastrop Marina. Was hauling arse down this road in my new 90 GMC pickup with the supposedly indestructible grill. The one that they showed Mike Schmidt hitting with his baseball bat. Well a 5 lb mallard duck proved that wrong. Here we were flying down this road hauling a 22 ft Mako. When out of this ditch flies a pair of mallards, one going left and one going right. Well the male then decided to turn right into my path and hit my grill. There was the most loudest explosion of plastic flying up and then the duck hits my windshield dead center. Which he buried his head through my windshield up to his shoulders. Finally after slowing down and stopping and seeing who was hurt with all this blood in the truck and glass flying. Stopping we get out and see the damage and luckily none of us were hurt. The grill hood and all up front destroyed along with my windshield and a dent at top. Pulled duck out and sat there for 30 minutes getting rid of the shakes and a beer to help. The dealer was stumped that a 5lb duck could do over 2500 in damages. That wakes you very quickly at daylight LOL


----------



## 89rfl

I pulled up to pats bay, hit the talon, and waded out around the point. after we limited out in reds in 2 hours we retuned to the boat to find it half way under water. i pulled the plugs and drove 5 or 6 circles untill the water drained out.


----------



## J.T. Barely

Pictures are worth a thousand words!


----------



## wadefisher3180

you Barely made it


----------



## funewgy

About 12 years ago I took my new/used boat out of Port O with the wife and 2 boys (7 and 2 yr. old) out. Fishing live shrimp we fished around the coast guard station with no luck and decided to go park the boat just inside Pass Cavallo and fish a little and play on the beach. Still had shrimp so flipped the switch to turn on the bait well. Went and played on the beach for about an hour and noticed the boat had turned sideways due to a roaring outgoing tide. Decided to make a move and when I hit the throttle the bow almost got perpendicular to the water. OH ****. Ice chests and anchor come sliding to the back. It took about 20-30 seconds before the bow started to semi level off. Thank God the motor did'nt sputter or I did'nt freak out and cut the throttle or we would have sunk. Neither me nor my wife had life preservers on and in that current this trip could have had a real bad ending. I had left the bait well on which over ran into to the bottom of the boat through the seam between the console and the floor. I got a serious education that day that I will never forget.


----------



## Wade Fisher

Several years ago, about this time of year, a friend of mine bought a new boat and invited me to go with him on the maiden voyage to Matagorda. As we're loading up and getting ready to leave I grabbed a pair of waders and boots. He looks over and says don't bother bringing those, we're gonna drift fish and won't need them. Okay, leave the waders home (mistake #1) We get down to Harbor bait about Oh dark-thirty and as I'm taking the transom straps off I notice half his skeg is missing. Must have knocked it off of the curb when he drove into my front yard the night before. Mind you, this boat has less than an hour on it and the skegs busted. Backed him down the ramp and the motor won't crank, main cranking battery is completely dead. I asked him if he'd plugged in the charger the night before and he said he had, unfortunately he plugged in the charger for the trolling motor not the main cranking battery. (Mistake #2) Pull him back up the ramp and ask some guys just pulling in if they had a set of jumper cables. They said they didn't but one of the guys they were waiting for did and he should be there shortly. Little while later the guy pulls in and agrees to jump the battery in the boat off with his truck. Get the motor started and quickly drop the boat in the water and notice the guy that jumped us had locked his keys in his truck with it running beside the ramp. (Mistake #3) He goes in and asks the gal at the counter to call a locksmith to come open his truck and to keep the keys for him til he gets back in from fishing. We take off and head to the south shoreline. After a couple of hours with nothing to show for it, my friend decides we need to go to west bay. Running down the diversion canal in February with a north wind blowing we buried up big time on a mud flat. Thinking he could power through the mud, he showers down on the throttle and sheared the prop off. (Mistake #4) Now we're stuck eight miles from the ramp on a mud flat with only the trolling motor. I had to get out and push the boat back into deep enough water to get the trolling motor down and operating. No easy task in thigh deep mud and freezing arse water. (Remember where my waders are) I get us back out into a little channel and climb back in the boat. Get on the cell phone to call his dad to ask him to pull out and go over the insurance policy. He starts laughing when I tell him what happened and tells me to tell his son he's skrewed. When I ask why he tells me there's no dumbarse clause in the policy. LOL 

Finally got a tow in from another boat that discovered there wasn't any water at the end of the diversion canal that day but had better sense than to try and create thier own channel. Long day on the water.


----------



## fernht8

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


 hahahah..... same thing happend to my ol'man but he only put about 3 gallons until i realized the mess he had made and stoped him. Honest mistake! but still makes me laugh every time i think about it.


----------



## CaptBones

Fishing the chip channel in a nearly straight line from the levee in Texas City (approx 3 miles). Boat won't start. No phone or radio. Solo paddling a 19ft late 70's model tri-hull to the levee. Walk to the truck and back to find the boat sank to the bottom in 3 1/2 ft of water. Returning an hour later with a bilge and the part for the motor, to find the boat gone. Yes in that order...
1. Broke down
2. Sank
3. Got stolen


----------



## clint623

Geez capt. Bones. Atleast you got insurance on it I hope.


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN

About 2 years ago, my cousin and I were invited to go gigging with a friend of ours so we put in in West Galveston Bay around 10pm. Wind was pumping but we decided to gig anyway and ended up sticking a few at our first couple spots. Towards the end of the night we are running WOT with the spotlight on going through some shallow flats along a grass line and all of a sudden we spot this huge shark tearing up some bait. Seriously he was sticking out of the water over a foot and so I keep the spotlight on him and the guy running the boat (won't say his name) decides to try and bust a u turn and we bog down in the mud and the boat is stuck and wont move. Now we are stuck in the mud, at about 4 in the morning, 2 of us behind the boat knee deep pushing it trying to get it to start floating for over an hour. All in an area that I know was stingray central and where this 6ft+ shark we just spotted was!


----------



## potlickin'princess

we all know when your wading, SHUFFLE YOUR FEET. well, being clumsy like i am, its kinda hard shuffling my feet...especially when we are fishin in bog. one day me and my ole man were out and he kept tellin me "babe, shuffle your feet. remember to keep shuffling your feet..." i was thinking to myself hmmm, ill just WALK slow, thought i was being slick. about ten minutes later, i stepped on something...i was surfing on a stingray! he didnt get me, thank goodness. i about walked on water!


----------



## mlp1024

I grew up crabbing along the San Bernard and had a blast so natually I wanted to teach my daughter the joys of it. Well went to Wal-Mart and got some chicken necks threw them in the cooler with some twine and we are ready to go. Decide to include my two very over weight in laws and their two kids. I am in a 17ft invader, thinking we will be fine. After I launch the boat get everyone settled, decide to gun it. Boat barely moves. I start going over all the things that could make it not get on plane. Finally I had to tell them it was because of their fat *****'s that we will just crawl the river at 5 f-ing mph's. Felt like I was in a one boat parade.

Mike


----------



## TheAnt

Fishing E Matty, tiny cloud slowly gets noisy as it crosses the bay at an angle, away from us... but it was growing the whole way. We get a light rain and are all wet, spread out over a couple of hundred yards. I hear a hiss and look around expecting a little rain hitting the water but it weren't rainin'. Eventually, I realize it is my rod tip discharging static. Hair on my arms would have been on end but I was soaked. I holler for all to come in and lay in the grass with me and the rattlesnakes. Another one of us in the flat-bottom, not realizing why we yelled at him to come in is making a wide circle to drain rainwater out of the boat but he gets in ok. One of the guys said he had a tangle of line on his rod tip, undid it and as he walked his hands back and touched his reel he got an electrical shock. I told him that was _*his *_clue to lay with the snakes!


----------



## Take'emGator

Went to our lake house on toledo bend for one holiday i can't remember which one, our neighbor which is a friend of my parents comes pulling up with her husbands boat wantig to launch it, so i volunteer o help her out. I start backing down the ramp look in my rear view mirror and she's waving me back, i look in the rear view mirror again and she's not there no more and i'm only half way down the ramp, i don't see my parents friend or her boat. On my dads boat i always unhook the boat back him down and he backs the boat off, well on the particular CC (21' sea chaser) they don't have carpet bunks but teflon instead. you can figure the rest out fo yourself. Lesson Learned, always check what you are working with!


----------



## Reloder28

Lake Livingston - Beacon Bay
Took a stupid friend to Livingston. Put the boat in the water, told him to hold the rope. I come back from parking the truck and the boat is sunk, sitting on the concrete ramp. Forgot to put the plug in. He said that by the time he realized it was filling with water, he wasn't going to get his feet wet trying to put the plug in. Wasn't his boat he said. 

Texas City Dike - Dollar Flats
Had shark yank me under. I was young & didn't know to tie the stringer to my belt loop only. Don't wade anymore.


----------



## tagred

heading full steam into the sulphur with zero visibility due to fog trying to beat everyone to mac lake only to find the sandbar with no water and sending my buddy face first into the front deck.

asking my buddy to steer my boat whilst i fix something while driving by the rocks in cotton lake and then realizing my buddy is texting and runs my new boat up onto the rocks...

tossing your buddy the rolled up cast net only to watch it bounce of the aluminum boat into the water.. no fishing done

calling buddy to drag his boat down from conroe because your tearing the fish up only to have him catch no fish for two days... then calling him again that same week and having him make the trip again and catching nothing.. 

could go on for days..


----------



## McDaniel8402

mlp1024 said:


> I grew up crabbing along the San Bernard and had a blast so natually I wanted to teach my daughter the joys of it. Well went to Wal-Mart and got some chicken necks threw them in the cooler with some twine and we are ready to go. Decide to include my two very over weight in laws and their two kids. I am in a 17ft invader, thinking we will be fine. After I launch the boat get everyone settled, decide to gun it. Boat barely moves. I start going over all the things that could make it not get on plane. Finally I had to tell them it was because of their fat *****'s that we will just crawl the river at 5 f-ing mph's. Felt like I was in a one boat parade.
> 
> Mike


You shoulda done the "prom queen" wave to complete the act. (wrist, wrist, elbow, elbow, wrist, wrist, elbow, elbow) lmao


----------



## McDaniel8402

tagred said:


> heading full steam into the sulphur with zero visibility due to fog trying to beat everyone to mac lake only to find the sandbar with no water and sending my buddy face first into the front deck.
> 
> asking my buddy to steer my boat whilst i fix something while driving by the rocks in cotton lake and then realizing my buddy is texting and runs my new boat up onto the rocks...
> 
> tossing your buddy the rolled up cast net only to watch it bounce of the aluminum boat into the water.. no fishing done
> 
> calling buddy to drag his boat down from conroe because your tearing the fish up only to have him catch no fish for two days... then calling him again that same week and having him make the trip again and catching nothing..
> 
> could go on for days..


I very nearly threw my buddy out of my boat, twice, in the same day, "learning" where the bars were at in Moses Lake. My prop looked like beavers had been chewing on it by the end of that day. Don't leave your depth finder at home. Moses Lake has some good, deep holes, but it also has some shallow, not so deep places. DOH!!


----------



## TPD

*the other guy*

Got boarded by a game warden in SA bay years ago. They were in an explorer and I was in my shallow sport. The large game warden was the one that got into my boat and I remember thinking, "man that isn't a very stable boat". It really leaned over when he was stepping onto mine. Anyway, he checks everything out and steps one leg back onto that explorer. The boat dips down so far that he almost falls in the water and his other leg gets dipped all the way to his waist. His gun got submerged and he was some kind of PO'ed. He spouts off a few choice words and as they were pulling away, the other warden is laughing so hard I can't even believe he was able to drive the boat. I've had my fair share of mishaps on the bay but it was pretty funny seeing it happen to the pros for a change.


----------



## pelochas

getting off my yak to retrieve a $4 lure and stepping on a oyster reef. hearing it go crack and my leg sinking and skin cutting thru....yep oh ****. then bring over my other leg to pull myself out that mess and hearing it crack and cruble. two legs in deep oyster reef..double ****! got out all scratch up and bleeding but never again


----------



## KDubBlast

Fishing the lights in a 8ft bass buster in the canals of sea isle hooking your buddy right behind you in the head with a trebel, he freaks out and flips the boat with all our gear in it.


----------



## downstream

1 week ago was wade fishing at rocky slou/baffin bay, was about 150 yards from the boat and went to bite my braided line needless to say a 800 dollars dentist bill is on the way broke my front crown off into the water. ill keep clippers with me now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I guess i should add my latest story...

Gigging my biggest flounder of my life, walking back to where the boat WAS and looking across the bay at 1 am and vaguely seeing my running lights bobbing about 600 yards out (oh ****) and having to try to catch it on foot because my wallet, keys, cell phone, everything is on it. 
Finally caught it after wading through deep mud for about twenty minutes, almost had a friggin heart attack. 


-mac-


----------



## daniel7930

Fishing with my ex brother in law a few years back. Coming in to army cut. My brother in law did not see the big barge in the icw. And in the process of missing the barge he almost hit a cow. Lol I can laugh about it now. But back then it was not that funny


----------



## joelopee

1. take a friend fishing on my boat only because he knows the area in arroyo city. we hit a sand bar and then doesnt want to help getting the boat off the sand bar because he cant swim in 3 feet of water. 

2. drinking and fishing all night with no bites. when the sun came up we found out why, the low tide had come in and we didnt even notice that we were casting our lines on mud. 

3. finished wade fishing in port mansfield with friends. we sat on the side of my friend's shallow sport with no sides as we drank a cold gatorade with our feet and stringers still in the water. when all of the sudden a 10 ft black tip just swims by about 10 feet from our feet and stringers. yeah it almost came out. ha ha ha


----------



## Trent

Backing trailer into boat ramp,puncturing new tire that was put on not more than 2 hours before.


----------



## jiginit

Fishing the hump the past saturday morning wading above the waist. Catching a few trout then the tide really starts rolling in and the feast starts up. Only to realize it is mostly 4' and 5' sharks busting bait all around us. The guy with me is somewhat of a newbie ask what kind of fish is that as he sees a shark for himself and the race is on back to the boat when a shark runs into him and knocks him off his feet and under he goes. Scared the sheets out of me. Thought the shark actually attacked him for a minute. The wading for the day was over to say the least.


----------



## cfulbright

On the Flatstalker, I got stuck... Being lazy I walked to the front with the trolling motor(55#) on HIGH the boat frees up, picks up speed, TM hits another rock, spins backwards, throws me off, weist deep in mud/water cant move, TM hits something else slings around forward, by this time it is heading past me fast heading for deeper water(the jetties) I grab the lower trolling motor shaft with both hand its jerks me out of the mud and drags me over oysters/mud with one hand I spin it towards me and grab the handle and cut it off... BTW this was in November. Nothing lost but pride.


----------



## abh316

jiginit said:


> Fishing the hump the past saturday morning wading above the waist. Catching a few trout then the tide really starts rolling in and the feast starts up. Only to realize it is mostly 4' and 5' sharks busting bait all around us. The guy with me is somewhat of a newbie ask what kind of fish is that as he sees a shark for himself and the race is on back to the boat when a shark runs into him and knocks him off his feet and under he goes. Scared the sheets out of me. Thought the shark actually attacked him for a minute. The wading for the day was over to say the least.


lmao ahhaha the newbie asking what kind of fish is that and then as he running for his life gets knocked off his feet by a shark and goes under....if that happened to me i'd be rolling all the way back to the ramp hahah


----------



## duck commander

I bought a 1992 Commander 15' tunnel hull with a tohatsu 50hp on it and a short time later 2 guys I had grown up with all my life one of which I work with convinced me to take the wade fishing. Well I decide to take them to Moses lake and wade the sand flat east of the big hole along the levee to appease them with a "scooter" trip. So we put in at Dickinson bayou and start the run to the flood gate. What I had not considered was the 20mph wind out of the NE. A practically uninterrupted wind from long island bayou on down to us. Ride wasn't bad till about 60yds from the gate I realize things are bad, real bad. The guy I work with( no fisherman at all) is sitting in front of the console taking in the wonder of nature. I'm looking to my left and right and seeing no exi for the 10" wall boat. I lean over to the other buddy with a whit knuckle grip on the burn bar and calmly state I don't think we can make it. We said in perfect unison "to late now!". Here we are waders on winter clothes and life jackets in the compartment on the bow. I climb on top of a solid 4' swell and jimmy the throttle back and forth. We get inside the gate and the wall is lined with people and a few other MUCH larger boats. After they all lift their jaws they roar into a round of cheers and applause. When we had to send my buddy on a ride with some haggard dude from the Moses ramp to get the truck we explained to him how close we are to death. Still to this day they call me deadliest catch at the fire station. 

Same boat, same winter hunting trinity bay a buddy and I get to my spot at the end of long island and finish the decoys the standard hour early and lay down on the back casting deck for a little man talk and nap. Well the sun comes up and we are whacking ducks I remember I got a beautiful mottle and greater blue bill so I was pumped on that he got his first duck another good looking mottle. As I'm walking up to him to hand him that blue bill I note the boat is listing. Oh **** the transom is on the bottom! Apparently the flappers on the scuppers were out and allowed enough water in the boat to go over the controls neck under the rear deck and into the hull. No bilge. I immediately crank the boat jump it on plane and empty what is left on the deck. I came around the point to pick up all the junk and noted a large log on the bottom for the run back around. Well of course we get some live action pictures on the nose of the boat then run back. THUR WAAAAHHHH WAHHHH WAAAAAHHHHH! Spun the hub. Now for an idle in from the mouth of long island to the locks with a hard out going tide. An airboat stop and offered us a tow in which I declined cause I didn't want to be wet the whole ride in. Once the rain started I regretted that decision...


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink

Wading last weekend, couple hundred yards from the boat, couple hundred yards from fellow 2cooler (and hubby) angler_25, waist deep...turn to my right to see a 5' shark sizing me up. Slap the water with my rod and I SWEAR he just looked at me and winked, lol. angler_25 must have been watching because by the time I looked up to warn him he had already made it to ankle deep water, lol. Then read on 2cool that they were catching big bull sharks right around the corner from us. Nice.


----------



## AFGunner

Going out from Biloxi with a friend and his new girlfriend in a Mako with twin 150s...Stop for gas, drinks, ice and munchies at the convenience store just before the turn-off to the ramp...friend tells girl "Go ahead and fill the second tank on the boat while I get the ice"...switch to the second tank to come home after a long day to find that new girl filled it with diesel. We come in on the tow line from the Gulfport CG cutter. Did I mention that my friend was a coastie and it was his cutter that towed us in? Biloxi, MS 2000


----------



## Darcat12

How about gigging for flounder using coleman lantern, following a finger of hard sand from shore about knee deep and very deep all around, about 3/4 mile from shore and lantern decides to quite,no flashlight, no moon


----------



## Gunslinger

Fishing just off the ICW in 4-5' of water with a buddy in his 18' Mako. Catching a few trout and I notice a loaded tanker coming from the corner several miles south. I told him we need to keep an eye on it and get going before it gets too close. Being that this was something that he had never seen or experienced I assume he thought that I had no clue what I was talking about. Not long after that I realize that the bow of the boat is pointing north when it was south previously. Looked up to see the 4-5' swell is bearing down on is at about 100 yards and moving rather fast. I scream at him to drop the rod and get the boat moving ASAP as I scramble for the anchor line. Just as I get the anchor out of the water he hammers the throttle in what must be less than a foot of water and just gets the boat moving enought to be caught by the swell and somehow riding on top of it. He snaps and realizes that we need to get to deeper water and we did by the skin of our teeth. There were plenty of Oh S&*$'s from us during the event. (Sabine Lake 2008)


----------



## pitchforkprowler

Wow!! You folks are crazy! But I can add:

A while back I took my sister to east matagorda bay and anchored in three foot of water so she could fish from the boat. I hopped out, waded to the shoreline and started doing some good. She got jealous and decided ot was time to learn to wadefish. After a while the wind went from west to south to east in about ten minutes. The anchor flipped over and got loose, letting the boat drift away. I chased it out as far as I could and was about to shuck my gear and swim, when I got the idea to hook it with my pole. I tied three empty jig heads on and started casting. About the fiftieth cast I managed to catch the railing. I couldn't pull it to me on account of being scared to break the line, but I managed to swing it around with the help of the breeze and get it in shallow enough water. Longest hour of my life!!!


----------



## HuntinforTail

joelopee said:


> 2. drinking and fishing all night with no bites. when the sun came up we found out why, the low tide had come in and we didnt even notice that we were casting our lines on mud.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## B-Webb

Fishing with a good friend at a pier in Laporte. So foggy you could only see about 10 feet in front of you and that's because of light on end of pier. Fishing is slow but we have caught a couple flounder. Buddy squats down and is checking his line. All of a sudden there is a white flash in the light and this seagull hits him square in the thigh knocking him over. Bird hops away and flys back off into the fog. I said oh S$&t and once I realized he was ok I could not stop laughing.( 2006 )




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## podchaser

riding in the boat with a buddy and hes showing off for some girls going up to the front of the boat to get drinks warns me not to touch the controls and the boat hits some ripples and sideways it goes and watching him hang on the side of the boat while i struggle to power it down and the same night giggin runnin threw the dark and wind up 10 foot on a oster penninsula in a 21 foot boat

just a couple of weeks ago i made one myself fishing the river without my phone and my bro in law with me and my wife has never known me to fish there ran out of gas bout 3 miles inbetween boat ramps luckely my folks live off the river just a mile hike at 1oclock AM and i got some gas from my dads boat


----------



## Tideman

When I was 13 I went Flounder gigging with my Dad and his friend in Dolphin Island Alabama. The starter went out in this old dodge this guy had and we were pretty much stuck there with no mosquito spray. What miserable night that was.


----------



## smokinguntoo

About 25 years ago I was between boats when a friend called and said he just bought a nice Johnson 10 HP at a garage sale and did I want to go fishing. Plans were made. He had a small aluminum john boat probably about 10 or 12 ft. long and kind of narrow. We end up on a Saturday morning at a crowded boat ramp at Bayou Vista with the boat and motor in my van. The motor had kind of a long shaft and my buddy isn't in great physical condition so I'm the one that has to do the majority of the preparation to launch. I couldn't premount the motor on the transom as it would be too heavy for me to launch by myself. When our turn comes I need to move as quickly as possible to keep things moving. I pulled the john boat out of the van and drug it down to the ramp with the transom in the water. I grab the motor and not wanting to get my feet wet I decide to walk inside the boat to the back to attach the motor. That motor is pretty heavy and as I am walking to the back of the boat - it rocks and over the side I go - carrying my buds new/used motor. Next thing I know I'm standing on the ramp holding his motor with water over my head. When I walked up the ramp and emerged from the water like the creature from the black lagoon my buds eyes were as big as saucers. Everyone on the ramp and in the area is facing the other way laughing but trying to spare me any additional embarrassment. Thank you folks. I appreciate it.

A can of WD-40 later and draining the float bowl - off we go - and we caught a good load of trout and a red or two over by the railroad bridge.

There are others, but this was probably the best one.


----------



## hunterjck

*Things that Make You Go OH S#%T!*

Sixty-five miles out of Cameron, La. a 125' steel work boat traveling 22 knots/hr comes barreling out of the fog and slices the stern off the 65' wooden party boat I was fishing on. There were 16 of us fishermen and four crewmen on board. Four guys were tossed into the water - three found wreckage to cling to - the other, being weighed down with slicker suit etc. didn't have a chance. He went down. Eventually the boat that hit us came back and took the survivors on board and then back to Cameron.


----------



## chris33

25' boat Taking a wave over the gunnel at the jetties as an oil tanker hauls *** out of port a. Engine dies ,I/O, we end up in the rocks in the north jetty. Have to jump off boat onto jetties while boat is rocking back and forth, lodged between two giant pieces of granite. Jump off boat onto rocks as I look behind me, here comes the bottom of the boat straight at me. Jump to next rock and boat lands right at my previous spot. Pooped my pants a little and was bleeding like crazy from all barnacle cuts. Brother got thrown of the swim platform on initial impact with jetties. Other brother and dad also went the way of the rocks. Thank god my mom decided to stay at the docks that day. Boat got towed off rocks and sunk. easter Sunday early 90's

33' boat Got anchor rope stuck in prop. Lots of barnacles again. Lots of blood again trying to cut it off the shaft. 

Throttle cable busting @ dock with boat accelerating. Hit boat slip very hard and cracked gel coat. Had to trailer the boat by taking off cowling and controling accelerator from there. 

There are tons of these after 20+ years on the water. I'll think of more 
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ftubb

My dad and a good friend of his used to back up to the shrimp boats and throttle it to get the fish out. Dad was at the back of the boat with a beer in one hand, cigarette in his mouth, and getting ready to cast as his buddy hit it and threw him off the back. I get a good laugh just thinking about how that must have looked. Dad said he could remember seeing the bottom of the shrimp boat. His buddy was a little reluctant to swing by and pick him up with all of the profanities thrown his direction. A LITTLE WARNING WOULD HAVE HELPED!!


----------



## smokinguntoo

*Trying to post a picture I got in an email*

Boat on jetties:


----------



## shark

Took the Wifey and mother in law for a fantastic firework evening at SPI on the 4th of July. Since it was still early before the firework display. I decided agains the wife's advice to go further out for a little fishing time. I got carried away and went little far cause you know... I was heading to the good spots. Besides we will make it back on time.
Oh S... My engine overheated. @#$%& Thats what I got from her besides the (I told you so speech). Oh yeah and $400 bucks later cause my tow boats insurance had expired. Yep, we missed the fireworks. Hahaha, what can I say. I love fishing. Next 4th of July I just wont take the Wifey...


----------



## Trouthappy

There are two articles in the January issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing, about bad things happening in boats. Dangerous things happen out there, during winter, because of hypothermia and cold fronts.


----------



## Cowboymatt

Went fishing with my brother years ago saw some bird working pull up start throwing plastic hook probably a 3 pound hard head swing him in the boat he flops off the hook goes strait down thru my shoe thru my foot and the bottom of my shoe and starts flopping had to reach down and pull him out next stop utmb med center


----------



## Sea-Slug

Standing on PINS at 3am about 7 years ago with all my buds, drinking beer, when Bobs 6/0 starts screaming. He takes off towards the rod 40 yards away in a full sprint, does not see the ice chest and tackle box in the dark, flips head over heels and breaks his arm, insist I hand him the rod which is now hooked up and in my hands, and quickly looses fish. LOL! 
12 years old, fishing with Lucky Ed on the old Catalina Motel Pier in Corpus Christi Bay, 1972, first cast, I rear back with my old Penn with a double drop leader, start to cast and hang solid behind me. I am sure I hit the dock rail, but turn around to see Ed behind me, one hook buried in his scalp on the back of his head, one in his back, both past the barb. Surgery required on the spot, and back to catching croakers.
Fishing below Granbury Dam on the Brazos, 1980's, with Ed again, targeting big gar with live drum. Ed hooks a monster, fights it for a while, and hook comes out. I am sitting on a big rock in the middle of the river by the floating bait bucket, he is on another rock 20 yards away. He cast his hook over to me to rebait for him, and an eyeball bigger than mine is on his hook! LMAO! 
Sandbass fishing, Bardwell Creek, 1985, Ed hangs on a snag, tries to straighten out hook on the flea fly jig, jig comes loose, shoots like a bullet, hits Ed in the forehead and puts a golf ball size goose egg on his head instantly. I never saw a goose egg that big in my life.
Texoma lake- 1995, Ed hangs up on a trotline with a rattle trap. Trotline is not tagged or marked, and is old and abandoned. Ed pulls tight, rod bent double, sticks hand down deep and cuts trotline near rattletrap, rattletrap flies free, buries in Eds arm, 2 treble hooks to shank buried, arm turns black instantly, off to hospital in Dennison.:rotfl:


----------



## gman1772

Hailstorm in West Galveston bay circa 1980. My Grandpa thought the T-storm was gonna miss and kept fishing. It didn't. Him and my grandmother dumped the 48 qt. Coleman and held it over their heads. Lucky me. I got the throwable PFD. All of us looked like we were attacked by Bumble bees after it slacked off. It was the one and only time I ever recall my granny using swear words. She wore him out.


----------



## racingdc9

September 2012, Louie's bait camp boat ramp, a buddy of mine(experienced boater) was driving mine and another buddies 3 week old Mako Pro skiff 17 and attempting to trailer it, came in too fast and side ways and the right hull goes over the cross beam of the alum trailer and tears a 4-5 inch long gash in the hull. I stood there helplessly watching it all happen. I was calm but the whole time I was telling myself, "he's coming in too fast, no no no don't do that, ah shiz, bleep bleep bleep, **** it!!!!!

October 2012: took a couple of friends on same boat at xmas bay, accidentally got into less then a foot of water, I shut it down. Had to pole the boat back out to 2 ft of water, tried to start the motor but didn't start, after 10-15 mins of trying to figure out what's wrong, I looked at the throttle and noticed It wasn't in neutral(dumba$$) Put it in neutral and it started right up. Newb mistake. My friend offered to make a sign for me to put on the windshield saying"Put it in neutral dumba$$!!!"


----------



## Sargent Speck

Nigh fishing (shrimp dippin) off my pier in Caney Creek, Sargent three years ago. Hurricane Ike had done a lot of damage to the pier but was not prepared to fix it yet. Missing a "few" boards. Hooked on to a nice keeper red under the lights. I wanted my then 9 yr old son to bring her in so I gingerly manouvred my way across the gaps but missed a "Budweiser board" and promptly fell in the water in 4 ft of oyster shell, face first. No damage to my money maker but cut my feet to shreds, lost the red, finally somehow managed to pull myself up on the pier and my son says "I think my shrimp is gone...."


----------



## lurejunkee

donf said:


> All real:
> 
> Wading chest deep and setting the hook on a solid strike, and up comes a 4 ft wide gut hooked stingray, 6 feet in front of you ( Smith Point )
> 
> Wading in the dark, hearing a mullet jump once, twice, and the third jump hits you hard in the side of the face.
> Down you go. ( Sun Oil Cut )
> 
> Setting the hook on trout # 10, and getting jerked off your feet by a 8 ft Bull Shark now attached to your stringer.( Black Point Rollover)
> 
> Sliding into Fat Rat at sunrise with a party of four, one a wadefishing virgin, shrimp jumping out of the water, big trout gorging themselves, and after the first cast, blowup and hookset, the newbie gets a hook buried in his thumb to the shank. ( Clear Lake Regional Medical Center ).
> 
> Smelling gas to discover a ruptured fuel tank and a 40 gallons of raw fuel in the bilge ( Heald Bank ).
> 
> There must be more!


I'll just borrow urs for now and pray that nothing else happens... like u said... "oh s**t"


----------



## jampen

Driving downtown Main St. in Grand Prairie with my Dad pulling the stump jumper. Dad hits the brakes to stop at a red light and the stump jumper and trailer we were pulling, pass us on the drivers side.

Boat and trailer rolls all the way through the intersection, hits curb on the far side, ricochets back across the road and comes to rest on the curb in front of us.

Somehow missed everybody.


----------



## Justin_Time

Harbormaster said:


> Across 249 from Compaq?
> 
> Got a bunch of these stories too, some even happened in broad daylight!


I caught some BIG ones out of that pond and had to run from security MANY times as well. Good times for sure!


----------



## Aggie87

just launched the boat and noticed it was back heavy..got it back on the trailer just in time..wont forget them plugs anymore lol (Bastrop Marina)
Wading in the surf with a few nice specs on the stringer when about a 6' shark starts circling us. (Surfside)
Gigging one night at san luis pass when the 3' of water we were in turns to about 6 inches and we are on the middle of the flats..almost spent the night on it.
Wade fishing and hook into (what i thought was a red) and got him up and it was about a 26" flounder and realized the net was in the boat...tried to pull him to the shore but she came off.
Hitting a sandbar which killed the tiller motor then cranking it back up with it still in gear and full throttle..not sure how everyone stayed in the boat that day but looking back its sure funny.


----------



## girlsfishtoo!

Over the recent Thanksgiving holiday. Husband is in front of boat a few feet from me, just enjoying the beautiful quiet day and scenery, and getting ready to cast his rod. Me (wife) cast my rod, and well rather than swing over my head, my swing went a little too much to the right; and yeah.....my rod tip whipped the living hell out of his left ear.....OMG my poor honey went down like a screaming girl. When he came to and gathered his composure and vision....and finally felt up to fishing again, he reached for his Costa's that he "thought" were still on his head.............oops....i hit him so hard that $200 pair of glasses went flying off the boat. Lesson learned.......buy floatie strap for your sunglasses! and put me in the back of the boat with plenty casting clearance!!


----------



## masonb

2010-
pulling the boat back from POC after a weekend with the gf's family. middle of nowhere, halfway home, bearing goes out on my trailer, wheel flies off and passes me up in the ditch. single axle trailer so the hub is sittin on the pavement. had to call a buddy to help, had spare tire, but not spare hub. 4 hours and trip to the nearest auto parts later, had new bearings, put em in on the side of the road. finally made it home


----------



## TXFlats05

Having a $250 set up pulled out of your hands as you set the hook on what I think was a flatty. Watched my rod and reel swim away in disbelief. I kid you not, the very next day with my back up rod and reel, as I was backing the trailer into the water, the other 2 guys which will not be mentioned, accidently hit the release on my Curado, which dropped my lure down behind the motor, line gets wrapped around the prop, bends my rod 3X past its breaking point and snaps in half..... SON OF A BI*#&!!! Port Aransas, TX


----------



## Bird

Last winter a buddy and I were sitting around on a cool, sunny super low tide day telling lies while enjoying a few glasses of smart juice. We get the bright idea for a boat ride to enjoy the weather. As we are skimming across the water, I decide to take a short cut across a flat that I've been over 1000's of times. My buddy says that it looks pretty skinny but I said, "don't worry, I've been through here tons of times." Well about that time, I look up and say, "hey, I've never seen that fence before? Where the heck did that come from?!?,"...as the boat slides nicely to a comfy stop, cradled by mud and 3" of water. Check the tide charts right quick, water's coming back in, thank goodness, should be able to float in about 2 hours. What to do...well we had an iPod full of Texas country and a cooler full of canned time wasters so we called our wives, pled our case and enjoyed the sunset.


----------



## Seadrifted Ag

Palacios: (2007) Public Ramp, 2 drunks come in with a 22+ foot Trans Cat. The one on the ramp keeps yelling at the one in the boat to "GIVE IT SOME GAS!"...So, the boat driver guns it, jumps the boat into the back of the truck...guy on ground says, "That's Good!" They Drive off.

Cole Pass: (2009) Pulling out before dark and hit something in deep water...shine the spot light down to see shingles and a rooftop.

Seadrift at Turnstake Island (2010)...wading and thinking lure caught on shell...walk to it to only have a 6' Stingray splash water all down waders...mixed in some other liquids with it.

Seadrift: (2012) coming in from VBC and hitting fog bank at 4pm...could not see 10 feet...bumped into another boat with older man and woman. They wanted to know if they could follow us in...told them to pull in behind us...and never saw them again!!!


----------



## kneekap

Moving a sailboat from AP to Galveston around 1990. Anchored up in
San Bernard river about a mile North of the ICW in the curve. Used bow
and stern anchor right next to the shore. We are hooked solid so it is
impossible for boat to swing out into the channel. This channel has a
mile of water so the towboats have plenty of room to pass us in the
night.

About 3:00AM, we hear a very loud horn that wakes us from a sound sleep.
That towboat put a spotlight on us that would bring down an airliner.
Chinese fire drill trying to get up and see what disaster is going to occur.

My first thought is one of the anchors has come loose. Nope, we are
still right up against the bank. The towboat is still coming and still
tooting. We had better do something QUICK! Before we can do anything,
the towboat realizes that we are wayyyyy off his course. When he came
around the bend, it appeared to him that we were anchored smack dab in
the center of the river. He panicked.

After watching the tow pass hundreds of yards away from us down the
river, we finally took a deep breath. Neither one of us got any sleep
the rest of that night.


----------



## gman1772

Not in a Texas Bay but worthy of note here.


----------



## FishBurd27

Going down the highway about 75 mph pulling my boat, feel a vibration, look in my rear view mirror and see that the leaning post is vibrating (not normal) then BAM!! The trailer starts violently swnging from side to side. 

Leaf spring Pack on on side broke apart, bent the axle 90 degrees.. That was exciting...


----------



## GulfCst

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


Oh man, that's too funny if true.


----------



## Nwilkins

Fishing the reefs at the channel of W Gal and Chocolate, had a little friend swim up, I couldn't get back to the boat fast enough


----------



## Sounding_7th

Nwilkins said:


> Fishing the reefs at the channel of W Gal and Chocolate, had a little friend swim up, I couldn't get back to the boat fast enough


I'd need some new boxers after that for sure!!!!


----------



## Nwilkins

Sounding_7th said:


> I'd need some new boxers after that for sure!!!!


He was a long way from land, swimming to the pass, lol

if two birds weren't following him towards me, I might not have noticed him early enough to get back in the boat, I did take pics from the boat


----------



## aggie182

That thing looks pretty **** big.


----------



## deano77511

Yikes Nwilkins


----------



## Smackdaddy53

A two foot diamondback swam up into my trout lights and up in the beach too close to my feet. Squashed his head with an oyster clump

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## wiltray4000

When I was in highschool a fishing buddy of my dad's stopped by the house on this way to Hanna's Reef one afternoon. I guess he needed a deck hand to help with boat launching and things like that. He asked if I wanted to go out with him and I naturally said yes. I grabbed my dad's new Garcia rod and reel and an old boat rod with a Penn reel and we took off. Hanna's was still above the water at this time, or at least is was that day. We started fishing a little before dark. We had Coleman laterns that provided light to rebait our tackle and rerig when we had to. Jimmy caught a monster trout and was calling to me to bring the net. I quickly laid my rod, or rather my dad's new rod, down on the oyster shell bank and netted Jimmy's big fish. When I returned to my fishing spot no rods and reels could be found. I had baited both lines and cast both out hoping to catch a big fish. Suddenly I saw movement in the water about 10 feet from the shore. It was the old Penn and had been spooled and the big red fish had reached the end of the line and was dragging it through the shell and mud. I picked it up and started reeling it in. I waded out into the water hoping to find my dad's new rod and reel, but no luck. We spent the night fishing. Later when I got home my dad was preparing his boat to go out. He said, "Where is my new Garcia rod and reel." I confessed to losing it at Hanna's Reef. He was fit to be tied. He loaded other tackle and we took off for East Bay. On the way to the jetties we stopped at Hanna's. My dad had me be strip down to my underware and dive to the water to look for his new rod and reel. After about the fourth dive I found it wedged between some oyster shell. All the line had been stripped off, but every thing was is good shape. My dad dismantled the reel and oiled it. He had that rod and reel until the day he died.


----------



## Nwilkins

Billwill555 said:


> When I was in highschool a fishing buddy of my dad's stopped by the house on this way to Hanna's Reef one afternoon. I guess he needed a deck hand to help with boat launching and things like that. He asked if I wanted to go out with him and I naturally said yes. I grabbed my dad's new Garcia rod and reel and an old boat rod with a Penn reel and we took off. Hanna's was still above the water at this time, or at least is was that day. We started fishing a little before dark. We had Coleman laterns that provided light to rebait our tackle and rerig when we had to. Jimmy caught a monster trout and was calling to me to bring the net. I quickly laid my rod, or rather my dad's new rod, down on the oyster shell bank and netted Jimmy's big fish. When I returned to my fishing spot no rods and reels could be found. I had baited both lines and cast both out hoping to catch a big fish. Suddenly I saw movement in the water about 10 feet from the shore. It was the old Penn and had been spooled and the big red fish had reached the end of the line and was dragging it through the shell and mud. I picked it up and started reeling it in. I waded out into the water hoping to find my dad's new rod and reel, but no luck. We spent the night fishing. Later when I got home my dad was preparing his boat to go out. He said, "Where is my new Garcia rod and reel." I confessed to losing it at Hanna's Reef. He was fit to be tied. He loaded other tackle and we took off for East Bay. On the way to the jetties we stopped at Hanna's. My dad had me be strip down to my underware and dive to the water to look for his new rod and reel. After about the fourth dive I found it wedged between some oyster shell. All the line had been stripped off, but every thing was is good shape. My dad dismantled the reel and oiled it. He had that rod and reel until the day he died.


Great story


----------



## JakeNeil

Driving to Galveston at 4am to wade for specks and reds. 15 mins in the water with new waders on I see my styrofoam cooler lid about 20 yards from me in the water. I shuffle over to retrieve it and with rod, reel and cooler lid in hand I find myself underwater. Reel is dunked and I am in pain while realizing that I just stepped on a jagged metal beam that has no business being in the water. I hobble to shore and see that my shoe is sliced in half along with my waders and blood is trickling. I notice a gash in my foot and tiptoe with one shoe on to retrieve my gear and put the ice chest lid back on. I THEN SEE THAT MY COOLER HAS ITS LID ON AND MATCHES THE ONE IN MY HAND, SOMEBODY DECIDED TO LEAVE THEIR TRASH BEHIND. I get all my stuff to the truck and slather hand sanitizer on my wound which hurt like hell and drive home shoeless with my shirt on the floor board to catch the dripping blood.

So, dunked reel, ruined new waders ($150.00), sliced shoe, sliced foot, bloody shirt for a cooler lid that is not mine. Cut was 1/4" deep under skin flap and missing a chunk of skin on one part of the cut. Given two weeks light duty, antibiotics but no sutures because of where it was at. 

I am a firm believer in leaving no trace and conservation, so I did see to it that the extra lid was disposed of properly. Picture of wound was a few days later after incident.


----------



## lurejunkee

Nwilkins said:


> Great story


x2


----------



## dfreeman998

Telling your buddy it's time to move to the next rig and while pulling in the drift lines, you feel a pound and hear a loud crack. Once looking up, you see your best bud decided to pull the rig hook before you could start the engines and your bow is caught under a cross member on an up heave.


----------



## Dblbogey

Long read but I thought I would share this story after all I have read so far:
Hard Norther just blows in and I decide to go fishing solo and launch at the Matagorda harbor. Since the wind was still blowing pretty good I decide to fish in the diversion channel so I need to go through the old swing bridge, then the lock and into the diversion channel. As I approach the swing bridge I notice the current is really ripping towards the bridge. For those that may not know, there was an operator that would open a small section of bridge vertically then the larger section would swing open across the water until fully open. If your boat was small enough you could motor through the small section and not have to wait for the larger section to open. Anyhow, I'm approaching the small section as it is lifting but notice that the current is moving me too fast even though I'm in neutral. Keep in mind that it's nasty cold and I'm in a full winter bib, gloves and ski mask. I also have my kill switch wrapped around my wrist. Since I'm moving up a little too fast I decide to turn around to make another run at it. I turn around and go up-current a bit then I begin to turn back towards the bridge and all of a sudden my motor dies. Oh ****. I then realize that when I was turning for my approach, the kill switch wrapped around the steering wheel and pulled out. I fumbled with the switch but I couldn't pull it out to get the key back in because of my bulky gloves and by the time I looked behind me the bridge was right there. Oh double ****. I quickly hopped to the back of the boat just in time to push off of a rubber tire that was mounted to the end of the swing bridge (the bigger swing bridge was still closed). The back corner of the boat just clipped the tire enough to bounce me perfectly into the small open section going *backwards *and flush me right through like I was tubing through the shoot at New Braunfels. Holy ****, did that just happen??? I have no doubt whatsoever that if my boat pinned onto the side of the swing bridge that it would have been sucked under along with me. Somebody was really looking after me that day and if I recall I ended up with 8 keeper trout J. Needless to say since that day I made sure that the small section was fully open before I got close and I also started hooking the kill switch to my side. I was actually pretty happy to see the swing bridge go away.
That was my biggest Oh **** moment!


----------



## Soulfishing

August 2012

Around 7pm me and a buddy hit the ramp to do some night fishing in west bay. End up finding some decent schools of undersized trout and had fun catching them for 3-4 hours off and on. Finally get tired and decide to call it quits. Get back to ramp at 12:30 am. Tide was way out as I backed the trailer into the water and waited by trailer hitch for buddy to drive boat onto trailer. Boat is guided onto trailer and I ease down to attach the trailer winch. Hit some moss and fall to one knee, oh **** that was close as I catch myself on the truck bumper. Gather myself and let go of truck bumper to reposition my body so I can attach winch. As I do both feet slip out from under me, oh ****, and I begin break dancing on the slimy moss trying to keep myself from falling into the water. I never was much of a break dancer , and ultimately lose it and begin to fall on my back. As I fall, I put my hands down to prevent myself from cracking the back of my skull. Well I get up, brace myself, and all seems good. So I proceed to grab the winch and notice my hand feels a little numb and then feel something warm running down my arm. OH ****!!! I then see the left portion of my hand is tore up and gushing blood pretty good. OH ****!!! I must have cut it on one of the ramp rebar bolts or some rocks/shell. I see the wound is pretty deep and yell to my buddy, "I cut my hand pretty bad". His laughter slows a bit, then stops once he sees the blood. Cleaned it with bottle of water and iodine, then took my shirt off and wrapped it up good. Loaded the boat up and headed out. Dropped buddy off at home and called wife explaining what happened. 

About 1:30am I make it to my house mad as hell about my hand. I was able to stop most of the bleeding and so I decided to finish cleaning the boat, reels, etc as I knew I would not want to do it in the morning. Take a shower and clean wound little better as wife thinks I am crazy for not just rushing to ER. 

At 3:00am I get to ER and Dr. puts in 14 stitches: 5 internal self disolving and 9 external, along with antibiotic meds.

At 4:00am I get home (ER was dead) and show wife Docs handy work. As I do she says, "Where's your wedding ring?". OHHHHH ****!!!! Wedding ring must have slipped off at ramp. Because of the blood, constricted vessels, and numbness, I am sure it fell off and I never knew it or felt it. Neighbor went back next morning for me to check, but nothing was there other then a little blood on the ramp. 

4 weeks later all is well other then small scar, hurt pride, medical bills from hand, and a new wedding ring. Be carefull around them ramps. I always am and was that night and still hurt myself. Now I wear thick gloves while loading and unloading the boat for obvious reasons.

Pics below.
:brew2:


----------



## Soulfishing

Before and after....ouch....


----------



## fishin_1

Heading to POC on 59 just about 10 miles out of El Campo, look in side mirror white smoke pouring off of trailer tire. Wheel bearing went out and tire was rubbing against fender. Start to pull off hub and state trooper pulls up and asks if I need help --yes! He said he would be back in 10 minutes. I have dirty greasy hub and bearings wrapped up in towel he pulls up in Crown Vic, I get in set the hub at my feet and in trooper fashion he takes off pinning me against the seat, I feel like I am in a Nascar Race--he looks over at me and says--"You need to put your seat belt on"-----OH Sh*%!!


----------



## Layzday

Down at cabin one weekend, woke up the next day decided to go out fish some spots. A few buddys decided to stay in so i took the keys out of MY boat thinking they wouldnt use it when they woke up. We left out on another buddys boat, gone for about 1/2 day start headed back to cabin and relize my boat is not tied up where i left it, and my other buddys were not where i left them!! look out on the water and see them thru thr binos and they are drift fishin all the way across baffin! so go out and get them by this time im furious! come up on them and jump over to my boat. Well they been drifting for a few hrs now and three guys sitting on the back of the boat add one more ME! was just enough to make the water start going in over the seat right into the bottom of the boat it was no more then 5 sec the boat was sittin on bottom. To this day they still blame me for sinking my own boat!!


----------



## Tailshot

Soulfishing said:


> August 2012
> 
> Around 7pm me and a buddy hit the ramp to do some night fishing in west bay. End up finding some decent schools of undersized trout and had fun catching them for 3-4 hours off and on. Finally get tired and decide to call it quits. Get back to ramp at 12:30 am. Tide was way out as I backed the trailer into the water and waited by trailer hitch for buddy to drive boat onto trailer. Boat is guided onto trailer and I ease down to attach the trailer winch. Hit some moss and fall to one knee, oh **** that was close as I catch myself on the truck bumper. Gather myself and let go of truck bumper to reposition my body so I can attach winch. As I do both feet slip out from under me, oh ****, and I begin break dancing on the slimy moss trying to keep myself from falling into the water. I never was much of a break dancer , and ultimately lose it and begin to fall on my back. As I fall, I put my hands down to prevent myself from cracking the back of my skull. Well I get up, brace myself, and all seems good. So I proceed to grab the winch and notice my hand feels a little numb and then feel something warm running down my arm. OH ****!!! I then see the left portion of my hand is tore up and gushing blood pretty good. OH ****!!! I must have cut it on one of the ramp rebar bolts or some rocks/shell. I see the wound is pretty deep and yell to my buddy, "I cut my hand pretty bad". His laughter slows a bit, then stops once he sees the blood. Cleaned it with bottle of water and iodine, then took my shirt off and wrapped it up good. Loaded the boat up and headed out. Dropped buddy off at home and called wife explaining what happened.
> 
> About 1:30am I make it to my house mad as hell about my hand. I was able to stop most of the bleeding and so I decided to finish cleaning the boat, reels, etc as I knew I would not want to do it in the morning. Take a shower and clean wound little better as wife thinks I am crazy for not just rushing to ER.
> 
> At 3:00am I get to ER and Dr. puts in 14 stitches: 5 internal self disolving and 9 external, along with antibiotic meds.
> 
> At 4:00am I get home (ER was dead) and show wife Docs handy work. As I do she says, "Where's your wedding ring?". OHHHHH ****!!!! Wedding ring must have slipped off at ramp. Because of the blood, constricted vessels, and numbness, I am sure it fell off and I never knew it or felt it. Neighbor went back next morning for me to check, but nothing was there other then a little blood on the ramp.
> 
> 4 weeks later all is well other then small scar, hurt pride, medical bills from hand, and a new wedding ring. Be carefull around them ramps. I always am and was that night and still hurt myself. Now I wear thick gloves while loading and unloading the boat for obvious reasons.
> 
> Pics below.
> :brew2:


Lost my wedding ring in a strip club...on my wife's birthday. No pics.


----------



## rippalipp

*seen it*

I was there for that one.early before the tournament? isnt that right Mr.Littles!?:rotfl:


----------



## Soulfishing

Tailshot said:


> Lost my wedding ring in a strip club...on my wife's birthday. *No pics*.


Lol !!! Probably a good thing there is no pics....lol:brew2:


----------



## smokinguntoo

*Out of gas and sinking in the diversion canal - errors made*

This incident happened probably less than a year ago. Gassed up at the harbor in Matagorda and headed to the surf with a friend in my 17 ft. bay boat . Went down the river to the beach and tried the surf from the anchored boat. Nothing biting so we decided to go to West Bay. We headed back up the river and into the bay through the diversion canal and fished cuts almost down to Cullen House. Stayed longer and went farther than we intended and headed in a little before dark. As we approached the diversion canal we ran out of gas. I have a gas gauge but it is an aftermarket unit and not reliable and when it gets low on fuel it osscillates rather than just gives a reliable reading. We thought it might be a clogged canister fuel filter and I had another spare with us. Water wasn't too deep and we had waders so we start looking for the issue.
My boat is a modified hull with a flat deck (see my albums) with a riser on a portion of it. There is a hatch in the back in front of the motor but the boat doesn't have any gunnels to divert water. Also that day my fishing partner had brought along his own GPS and had hooked it to the fuse panel before we left. In doing so he accidentally knocked off the wire to the bilge pump and we didn't know it. When he walked to the back to open the hatch to check the filter, we already had water in the hull and it was sitting lower than normal (another reason we used so much gas). As he opened the hatch to check the filter, water flooded the hull and the boat sunk in the rear with only the lower unit stuck in the mud keeping it from really sinking all the way. Finding the bilge pump issue in the now darkness is almost impossible. I'm just trying to keep the power head from going under.
Within 30 or 40 minutes a man and his wife in a large john boat with a 50 hp motor came by and offered to tow us in. I figured if we could get up some speed I'd pull the plugs as we motored back, to drain the hull. Little did I know how much water we had in the hull and it was so low in the rear that I couldn't safely walk to the back and open the hatch to get to the plugs.
Our good samaritan's motor wasn't enough to get us on a plane for me to do that so I figure we'll just cross that bridge when we get to the harbor. We'd gone about a half mile of so up the diversion canal when another guy in a bigger boat comes alongside and asks if we need help. He agrees to tow us the rest of the way with his boat and bigger motor. We told him to go tell the guy towing us to go to the edge of the channel so we could beach the boat while we retied to his transom. As he took off to go tell the guy his wake swamped my boat and it tilted to the point that I fell overboard. My buddy was able to hold on. So here I am swimming in the middle of the diversion canal at night and I had never bothered to put on my inflatable life jacket (never again, lesson learned) and my boat is being towed out of sight. Adios! My buddy has no direct communication with the tow boats and he's frantic as they continue up the canal.
I struck out for the bank and since I am a good swimmer I wasn't too worried. I did remember seeing some large alligators in the past in that area. That concerned me a little. After about 5 minutes of swimming the guy in the larger - faster boat comes back looking for me with his spotlight and he picked me up and took me back to my boat. They had already grounded my boat and unhooked it from the john boat.
We hooked up to the faster boat and within a few minutes of towing had all of the water drained and the plugs reinstalled. He dropped us off at the ramp and we loaded up and went to the hotel around midnight. My buddy was still shaking over the close call. When we went to Stanley's the next morning I saw an old friend that lives in Matagorda and he asked if I'd heard about the boat with problems in the canal the night before. My oh my - news does travel fast down there. I confessed that I was involved.
I'm **** lucky I didn't drown. I was stupid for not putting on my life jacket as soon as things started going south. It is a darn nice auto-inflatable that I spent considerable bucks to buy, but was too stupid to use.
All's well that ends well and we made it home. Ran the boat the next morning to make sure all was OK, and it was. I never got the names of the two boaters that saved us that night. If any of you 2coolers know them (if they told you this story) or are them, PM me and I'll make a donation in their name to their favorite charity. I owe you and I appreciate what you did.
I've got a couple of others where I was the saver and not the savee. I'll post as time allows.


----------



## smokinguntoo

*Super Bowl Sunday - Bad time to break down*

Headed to Matagorda to fish and do a little maintenance and fishing on my boat on a Super Bowl Sunday about 8 or 9 years ago. Took a friend with me. Did the maintenance and headed towards East Bay to fish a little. At the time I had a modified vee boat that wouldn't go shallow so we drift fished the guts along the ICWW down by the Chinquapin Reefs. Two men dressed in waders on a scooter came by and headed into East Bay. About an hour later - well into the afternoon - they came back by and headed for the harbor. We were the only other boat that I had seen besides them.
We made one more drift and decided to go home and watch the game. We were about half way back to the harbor when my buddy sees a guy waving at us from the side of the ICWW. I slowed way down as we neared the edge of the ICWW approaching the guy, who is hollering something we can't understand and I saw what appeared to be a log floating in out path. As we got to it- it wasn't a log. I was a guy with just his nose barely sticking out of the water. My bud took the helm and I grabbed him by the collar of his jacket. We putt putted over to shallow water with me holding on to the guy. He was so tired he couldn't stand up for several minutes, and then the story unfolded.
About 50 yards away was their scooter - stuck wide open and pointed at the bank. The steering cable broke as they returned to the harbor and threw them both off into the cold ICWW - without life jackets and without the kill switch hooked up. The one wearing neoprene waders swan to safety. The other didn't.
We loaded them up on my boat and towed theirs to the harbor. That was a close call for the guy that couldn't swim with his waders and it is my guess he'll never go out without his life jacket and the kill switch hooked up. Saw a portion of this story in Tide Magazine a few months later.


----------



## Deep Rights

*Long Trip*

Headed back to the bay after a New Year's Eve state water snapper run a couple years ago and hit intense fog at the jetties. Once we clear them and are back in the bay, I slow to an idle as we re-beer to cross West Matty and see something breaking the surface of the water in front of us, barely visible in the fog.

As I idle toward what I thought was a group of white pelicans, it becomes clearer that it is a massive canoe with three young guys in it, pointed out toward the jetties. My curiosity takes over and as I idle up to them, they start waving to us and, once close enough, the guy in back asks which way to Brownsville!

I think it's a joke, but idle closer to be able to speak without yelling, and notice the canoe has a giant maple leaf painted on the side. I also notice the three guys are wearing long-sleeve t-shirts (we're all in duck hunting gear as the low had been 34 the night before).

When I relize he's serious I point to the ICW buoys and tell him to follow them to POC and then stay in the ditch and he'll be there in about 300 miles! At that point, he yells my instructions to his other two mates...in FRENCH...and they take off at speeds I didn't think canoes with paddles and no internal combustion power were capable of!

We all laugh in disbelief of what we just saw and sip our beers for a while and think about what just happened...we have to know more.

So I pull back up to them and tell them we have to know the story.

The english speaker tells me they had left Winipeg 3 months ago, paddled all the way down the Mississippi, and were taking the ICW to Brownsville. This was in the midst of the recession and when I asked the obvious question of "why", he said they had lost their jobs and didn't have anything better to do.

So, I said "OH S**!"

Could you imagine staring at the back of someone's head for three months straight? My best friend and I almost come to blows every time we go fishing...there would have been some serious paddle fights for us!


----------



## bburge

Wading to a Teal Hunting spot with Gator eyes in the flashlight in all directions and then stepping on about a 3 foot gar that flipped between my legs. Waders wet on the inside isn't fun. Twin Bayous around 1999.

Putting the kids out to wade and anchoring up 50 yds away and throwing a piggy in the gut. Got a bite, set the hook and a 6 ft. Bull shark went airborn. Last seen headed towards the kids.


----------



## bburge

Wading out to the South Jetty. Perfect morning; green water, slow current, I'm gonna slay 'em. Slipped getting up on the rocks, no big deal until I look down and have a 3 inch gash in my shin. Tried tieing a tee shirt around it but that didn't work for long. Waded back in trailing a blood slick. Went to the John Sealy ER where the doc told me how lucky I was that it wasn't any worse. I told him lucky would have been if I'd have messed it up on the way back!


----------



## smokinguntoo

*Last one*

About the same time frame as pulling the guy out of the Intercoastal, I was fishing the surf by myself from my anchored boat about 2 miles down from the Matagorda Jetties. Roller action caused my anchor to crawl and would force me to re-anchor every so often to keep out of the surf. I'd finally had enough and decided to head in. As I'm heading back in I see 2 people with a blue Kenner beached sideways on Matagorda Island a few hundred yards south of the jetty. It is a man and his wife and he has a five-gallon bucket and is attempting to bail the boat out. As quickly as he gets a bucketful of water out another roller hits and refills it. It looks pretty hopeless.

By using every available piece of rope we could find between us we were able to tie a long spliced rope to his bow and my stern. I applied steady throttle and with the man and his wife pushing on the hull for all they're worth, eventually it releases and little by little turns towards the surf. He jumps in, leaves the wife on the beach with a promise to come back after we get the water out. I towed him out and by pulling the plugs and using the bilge pump he got all of the water out of his boat. With his boat still tied to mine we slowly motored past the beach as close as possible to pick up his wife and headed back inside the jetties. Once there he was able to restart his motor. All was well, except they left everything they used for fishing on the beach - rods and reels, ice chest, chairs, umbrella. I asked about getting their gear on the beach. He said to forget it, don't worry. I've got my wife and my boat and that's enough. About that time we see someone on the island loading or unloading one of the vehicles (across from where the LCRA park is now). They asked the guy if he'd take them to get their things and he did. Nothing was lost. They got all of their belongings back. Their anchor had slipped too and he had trouble starting the motor and the rollers gobbled the boat up and beached it.
It was a good day. It made me feel really good. He offered to reward me for the trouble, but I told him no way, but if he saw me at the restaurant, he owed me a dinner. If any 2coolers know this guy, tell him I said hello.


----------



## Bob Haley

*Lost truck keys*

I decided to take my young boys fishing and we launch my 22' Hydrosport at the Tiki boat ramp. I got bait and put the boys life jackets on and we headed out for a full days fishing and had a great time. As I was coming back into Tiki Island I was looking for my keys and couldn't find them anywhere. I even accused the boys of playing a joke and fussed at them for loosing my keys. When I pulled up to the ramp and tied the boat up, I noticed several guys standing by my truck. As I walked up to them they asked me if I knew where my keys were. I then remembered that I had left my truck running in the boat ramp and it backed everyone up that morning and then someone finally got ****** and went and parked my truck. All the Tiki guides had a lot of fun harassing me and Im just lucky that my kids were to young to remember.


----------



## Makomecrazy

Black storm clouds bearing down on us at Heald Bank out of Galveston. Picked up our lines and started running back when we see a 14' Jon boat pushed by an ancient Evinrude heading south. We turned around and pulled up to the guy and asked if he wanted to ride with us and tow his boat back to Galveston. He said, "Hell no! Do you know how long it took me to get out here?
Radio'd his position the Coast Guard. 
It was a harrowing ride back in for us, and never heard anything on the news about him.


----------



## Cam1127

Taking a 15ft Jon boat to the Boliver Jetty boat slip in the middle of the night. The wind picked up and needless to say it was a scary and wet drive back through the channell


----------



## Green Guppy

Wade fishing with a buddy at the Car Bodies in the surf to be swept out to sea and floated down the beach about a mile before being able to swim back to the beach.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Fishing all day out of Port Isabel. Make it to the Port Mansfield area and find that they are out of gas on the water and you have about 5 gallons of gas left in your tank. You walk into El Jefes and announce to the bar that you'd like some help. The drunkest guy gets up, makes you buy him two vodka tonics for the road, loads you up in his GM van complete with fishing equipment and three dogs (where it was announced that seat belts will not be allowed to be worn in Port Mansfield), and "drives" you to the gas station with three Jerry cans so you can make it home. (Port Mansfield 2009)

Heat exchanger cap blows off your single screw Volvo Penta motor 20 miles from Los Cabos. All you have to fix it is a case of Tecate and some duck tape. (Los Cabos)

Throttle cable breaks on a 150 Yamaha fixed on a Shoalwater 22 Legend. You sit in the back of the boat with a screwdriver jammed into the motor, a case of Lonestar Light, the cowling off, and run home from Cullen's house to SPI in the dark. You get more beer on you then saltwater. You notice your hearing does not recover for 4 days. 

You step on a rusty nail crossing a spoil island near Three Islands. It goes through your foot. Your old man tells you to suck it up because he wants to try one more spot before he heads in. You sit on the boat in pain while he jumps out and catches fish while you watch. He didn't allow you to bring any beer on the boat. 

You back your boat into the bay. The darn thing won't come off the trailer. You pull it out and your hungover arse forgot to take the rear trailering straps off the transom. The congregation at Bird Island enjoys the spectacle at your expense. 

That's all I got for now.


----------



## bragwell

Wade fishing some lights with a KFM and hooked into something HUGE, I though maybe bull red... Peeling line off of my reel then the line goes limp and I hear a giant crash in the darkness that made me jump out if my skin. Then back running again,,, at this point I'm ******, and determined to see what the heck it is. After a good 45 min I get it close turn on my headlamp and realize its a 4ft alligator gar that I foul hooked in the eye.

Wading anahuac I'm catching good trout and turn around to adjust my stringer and did a triple take on a 7-9ft alligator moving in on me and my stringer,,, I yelled and slapped at it with my rod, and begin sinking in mud up to my knees. I finally just threw my stringer to it and in suctioned my legs from the mud and made the long wade back to shore scared as hell.


----------



## Coyote B

About 10 years ago, my brother and I were wading the banks of Army Hole. He hooks up with something real big. The water was off color and when it came close, I see a HUGE spotted tail whip past me. I'm thinking, "Oh....My...God....we have the world record trout." I begin to scream like a giddy school girl, and he keeps his composure for the most part. Well, I go down with a large net (the fish didnt want to come up and we didnt want to force it) and up comes the face of a 6 foot alligator gar. Gar dont scare me, but unexpected gar do. The mixture of disappointment and gar teeth made for quite the outting.


----------



## Wade'n4fish

Galveston Yacht Basin - 2011
After a nice day fishing around seawolf go to load up at the ramp and noticing two (obviously inexperienced) guys struggling to load their 20 or so foot boat, We are trying to get out of their way when (and I don't know how you do this) the driver cranks the wheel hard right and puts it in forward, slamming into my much smaller 15 footer crushing the bimini top and slamming into the gunnel. An exchange of choice words and we finish and pull up in front of his truck. After another long 15 or more minutes they finally get it on the trailer and suprisingly he had the cash on hand to pay for everything. More money than sense.


----------



## Captain Dave

The Oh Sheet Thread ... LOL.. Keep em Going !!!


----------



## thehastenman

*Disgruntled captain and a Texas boy!*

Went out on a charter trip out of Alaska for Halibut. Family didn't want to go so I got stuck solo with 3 "less experienced to say the least " guys from Virgina. It was over 250 bucks a person. Got on the 30 ft boat and the captain immeadiately starts preaching what you can't do on his boat. No instruction on how and where we were gonna fish,just what not to do on his boat! Ok I say to myself it doesnt matter we are fishing. Now( 1hr into a 14 hr trip) we are jigging out in about 300ft of water. Unfriendly captain keeps reminding me that he has more than 500 bucks into the rod and reel that I am using.( Calculation in my head came out to 150 most.) I kept reminding him that I wouldn't loose his equipment and that I was an experienced fisherman..... Well after he let me know 2 more times how much an ugly stick and 250yards of line cost I finally hook a Halibut. There were no congrats or coaching on how to get him in, it was just up to surface, gaff, club, into a cooler. No picture offers ..nothing. So it takes alot for me to not be happy while fishing but it was getting to that point. Decide to chill out a bit and watch my Virgina friends fish while I had a snack. I see the captain rig a chum bag on my rod and throw it out. It was a inboard so he rests his "$500 rod" on the motor cover and we drift along. (leans it up against no pole holder) Well 15 min later we hear a zing and yep you guessed it his trophy rod and reel go right over the transom and into the big blue. I am dying laughing (inside) while he cusses and throws things around the boat in a childish tantrum. Im watching the GPS as all this happens. So after the captain calms down a bit I tell him that I remember the coordinates and we should drift back over to see if we can hang his rod. He then tells me "I am a cowboy from Texas and don't know anything about fishing up north". Ok I say being very courtious as we speed away.

So heres the oh %$£" part......
8 hours later we are a long long long way away from where we originally lost his trophy rod. I asked him if I could do some more jigging because we only had 4 in the boat all day. He tells me to do whatever I want and reminds me once more that I am fishing with high dollar equipment. 15 min into jigging I hook something good, real good. The boat gets excited but im kind of confused because it feels like I am pulling up a stingray( dead weight) Fight goes on for 10 plus minutes and I am getting close to leader and all of the sudden it breaks the surface. Can you guess what it was........... A TROPHY UGLY STICK R/R COMBO! I had caught his baby! As we landed the beast I kindly reminded him that "We may be cowboys in Texas but we can catch anything in any state!"

The guys dimeanor rapidly changed and he bought me dinner and beer that evening!

Almost unbeleivable because we had to be over a mile away from where he had origanaly had lost his rod in 300 to 500 ft of water!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

*Rivers End Boat Ramp*

A buddy and I were headed back to the ramp from fishing in Cowtrap one WINDY afternoon. While on the way back we passed an airboat hugging the south shoreline of the ICWW, belonging to the Federal Fish and Game. We get back to the ramp and I pull up to let my buddy out of the boat so he can back my trailer down into the water. (The wind was blowing cross ways at the ramp at this time.) I am using the wind to help me hold my boat at the dock, waiting to load my boat. Here comes the airboat pulling up to the ramp, on the WIND side of the dock. A guy jumps off the front onto the dock with a rope tied directly to the middle of their boat. The wind then proceeds to puch the airboat my direction with some force. I hollered for them to stop their boat before it hit mine but the two dumbarses sitting in the airboat did nothing. The boat slams into mine knocking a half-dollar size hole into the side of my boat. After some words exchanged, I get my boat loaded and pull out of the water to wait on them to load up theirs, so we can exchange info. Got their info to make a claim and had to wait 11 months before I got the approval to take it and get it fixed.


----------



## fishshallow

This was almost 20 years ago and i was very young. My brother, my dad and I were fishing neer the Galveston cosway and it was the middle of the day so we were in the shade under the railroad bridge. It was lunch time so I was sitting on the side of the boat with my legs in the water enjoying my samich and Dr. pepper. All of a suden a 6-7 ft aligator gar surfaces about two feet from MY FEET. I was standing on the top of the console in about 0.5 seconds yelling "THERE'S A DRAGON IN THE WATER!!!!" Never seen my dad laugh so hard.


----------



## fishshallow

I was fishing neer Bill Days Reef in POC when i was about 16 in my 16ft john boat with my cousin. We were changing spots so we jump in the boat and I crank the 25 tiller johsnon up and goose it I like i always did. At that age that motor was either off or WOT lol. Well we cant get on plane and yell to my cousin "are we stuck or something halfway joking" he yells back "no you idiot the ancor is still out!!!" I draged that thing a good 200 yrds. To this day every time I get in a boat with him he reminds of that day.


----------



## ScooterTX

Me and a buddy being towed by the anchor rope on the south side of the SLP bridge by an I identified swimming object.We where being dragged at a good clip in to the bay on a falling tide.Still can't explain it.


----------



## Bankin' On It

I was wade fishing with a guide in Galveston Bay on a windy day. We are fishing and I turn around to see that the captain's anchor didn't hold and his (OUR) boat was about 1/2 a mile away and drifting in the opposite direction. After 3 yells to the captain he finally turns around and the look on his face...aw man. He promptly pulls out a cell phone and makes a call. About 15 minutes later I see a different boat pull up to his (which is now about 3/4 mile away). One guy hops on board ties off to it and drags it back to us. 1st saltwater wading trip. No waders, tennis shoes, just completely unprepared. Now no boat. Did I mention my shark paranoia? Was that a jelly fish? What was that? I was exhausted. Heh.


----------



## McDaniel8402

I was about 10 y/o and was fishing over a shallow grass flat with my Dad and my uncle, in my uncle's "new" boat. I got out of the boat, and was wading along side the boat in no more than knee deep water. My uncle is telling Dad and I how hard it is to get back into the boat once you climbed out of it. It had no swim ladder, etc. About that time, i glanced down and a shark about 3' long is swimming along side me. I shreaked, then proceeded to walk on water. In a fraction of a second i proved to my uncle that, with the right motivation, you could easily get into his "new" boat, quick! My Dad and uncle were about to die from laughter.

Launched my 14' jon boat, and my friend and I begin to motor away from the ramp. Got about 2-3 miles from the ramp, and come off plane. Seems like water is pooling up awfully quick in the floor. Checked the plug, and its in. Then i realize at least 1/2 dozen (turned out to more!) rivets were leaking so badly I had to keep the boat on plane to keep it from sinking! lol. Turned in to a pretty short trip that day. 

Me, Dad, and late step-Grandpa headed out in Dad's 14' fiberglass boat to fish. Weather was a little breezy, but not bad. Get about 7 or 8 miles from the ramp, anchor up and fish. Wind picks up a little, then picks up more. Dad decides to head back in. We turned that little boat around, and within minutes the wind was howling! Me and Grandpa are bailing water as fast as we can with a 5 gallon bucket and a "big gulp" cup from the gas station. Dad has a white knuckle grip on the steering wheel, trying to keep the nose of the boat above the waves. I lost count of how many 4'+ waves we speared into, nearly sinking the boat. Bit of a sloppy ride back to the ramp. Dad sold that boat shortly thereafter.


----------



## Capt sharky

Having your own boat throw you out and hit logs come back five feet from about to run over me an turn other direiection in second s bad day still alive blown motor matti log jam


----------



## bragwell

Was using a tandem rigged doa shrimp and gulp shrimp during the flounder run in 2008, felt a shuttering thump, and after a good 10min fight I had the largest flounder I have ever seen gliding towards my net when all of the sudden the gulp part of the tandem gets hooked in the net and the flounder is still in the water. The flounder feels the tension and freaks out ripping free. During the commotion while I was trying to unsnag the hook/ to net the fish, my waders fill with icy December water, my rod tip breaks, and I have to walk back to my car freezing, and ****** off. It took me a while to shake the hurt of that missed flounder out of my memory.


----------



## maniacbiker

2002 I was fishing a bass tournament with a friend on his 19' basscat boat on Ross Barnette resorvoir near Jackson Mississippi. We are fishing in the lower east corner of the lake up a channel that had some pretty nice houses. We are fishing the weed line and see movement through the lily pads, and I mean a lot of movement. Looked like a whole school of bass are running. Barry and I both start casting into the weeds hoping for some big hits. Next thing we know, that movement came to the top of the water. It was a gator that was less than a foot shorter than Barry's boat. This was the closest I have been to an animal that big that was not in a zoo. I am a city dweller. I get nervous. Barry, ever the fisherman, decides that gator could be big fish of the tourney, and starts flipping his lure at its head hoping it would bite. Then it got closer, and he started wacking it with his lure like a whip. I could have whipped his but, I was freaking out. That gators head was bigger than my legs. He could have eaten me no problem. One burb then he could have finished Barry. Finally convinced Barry to start the engine and find another area to fish for the tournement. 
Nope, we did not win the tourney. Only caught 5 bass. Less than 10 pounds total.


----------



## traxxxas01

*Awesome*

Yep, I'm pretty sure I just killed two complete hours reading this entire thread.... Phone was ringing, told I had phone calls. Told them I was very busy working with a customer! This is good stuff here, we could build a book with some of this!


----------



## cwbycrshr

traxxxas01 said:


> Yep, I'm pretty sure I just killed two complete hours reading this entire thread.... Phone was ringing, told I had phone calls. Told them I was very busy working with a customer! This is good stuff here, we could build a book with some of this!


Yep...told my receptionist to leave me alone and shut off my cell phone. Started this thread at 9:00am...it is now 10:15. Had to skip a few hundred of these stories but I'm still rolling. 
I guess this thread has become my Candy Crush.

Coffee spewed on key board - Check 2X
Choked on breakfast bar - Check 1X
Almost wet my pants because I was to into the stories and didn't want to get up - Check


----------



## SonofSasquatch19

Hauling *** before the sun is up come upon a flock of ducks im in the front of the boat shining the spot light the flock of 200 or 300 get up and I get hit in the face stomach and the no no spot fly to the back of the 26ft boat and snap my favorite rod. WORST FISHING TRIP I'VE EVER HAD! ended up with two broken ribs and a black eye and a SORE no no area


----------



## rugger

this thread is great


----------



## Trouthappy

My freshmen year in college, we were hunting Toledo Bend in January for ducks, which is a lousy place for that, it's not on a flyway. Anyway we're coming in, about 80 yards off the shore, heading back to "Fin and Fanger" Marina. A hundred coots get up in front of the boat, some are 15 yards away. I can't help it, pick my my Winchester 1400 auto and fire a couple of rounds into them. But I'm driving the tiller jonboat, too. I look up and there's a 30-foot skinny dead tree right in front of the boat, we're going at least 25 knots. My friend is just sitting there, gripping the gunnels, ready for impact, gives no warning. I jerked the tiller and the limbless tree goes by, only a foot away. But my shotgun is still hanging out over the water. _Bam!_ The impact knocks it out of my hand. I look back, and it's spinning in the air, before splashing down in 30 feet of water. I marked the tree with string and we went back the next summer with a scuba tank, but I couldn't find it; it was pitch black down there, a tangle of rotting limbs at least five feet above bottom. Back in Port Arthur our old ******* duck hunting mentor shook his head and said: _How. Did you lose. Your Gun_. While everyone hung their heads. Anyway I switched to an .870 pump for the next 25 years of duck hunting, and shot much better with that.


----------



## mccown03

Was on my honeymoon in Belize last year. The night before my wife and I were going to go reef fishing, a guy came up to the resort bar and we started talking. He was very arrogant, and after I told him I was from Texas, he started rambling on how Texas was ugly etc, except the Riverwalk was gorgeous.. Said the best fishing is with this one guy only and they are going out with them tomorrow. Just an overall cocky guy, gloating and trying to impress. I shrugged it off, but was kind of annoyed.

Next morning we head out with one of the Westbys to go fish the reef, about a 45 minute ride from Placencia. Blue sky, but the waves were big and rolling, and this is a small boat.

We had a hard time catching live bait at the last caye before the reef but got enough to start fishing.

About an hour into the fish, we see our guide's buddy catching all sorts of stuff so we join him and really start hitting it hard, a different species of fish every time the line went tight.

About another hour later his buddy waves us over to tie up. The arrogant guy from the bar last night was keeled over the side of the boat throwing up with sea sickness while his wife was catching everything. He gave us all their live bait so they could take this guy in and get him on dry land.

We stayed out for several more hours and kept on catching fish, it was best fishing trip I've ever been on. Not even mentioning the absolutely crazy creole guide we had, that's another story.

Great satisfaction seeing that guy keeled over.


----------



## tspitzer

was Phesant Hunting north of Plainview when the GW's pulled up to check us out--My best friend shot some type of hawk right above us while we talked to him--it was an endangered bird---he never would tell us how much the ticket coast him !!!


----------



## Snookered

*boat launch antics*

was at the Bluff Landing marina and a locally known obnoxious duck guide had shown up mid-afternoon to take his brand new airboat for an inaugural run and drop some evening hunters off at one of "his" blinds....client offers to help back the boat in, and does so at a high rate of speed.....guide is standing right next to the boat launch as the airboat hits the water, water goes straight over the gunnel and brand new airboat slides off the trailer and goes immediately to the bottom of the launch in less than 3 seconds....

really had a hard time not laughing out loud too much as guide and trailer man turn beet red....

air motor block stayed above water, they winched it out and rinsed it off....started fine....
snookered


----------



## Coyote B

One of my favorite parts of this thread is:

"i dont see how there could be any more.i think you got all 
bases covered."

...is the 2nd post. Now, 75 pages later...haha


----------



## brad durden

Duck hunting Ray Roberts about 15 years ago with 4 buddies, I was in my 18 foot hydrasport 2 buds in a 15 ft john boat with a 25 hp motor. We leave the hunting spot and start ripping down a road bed with them leading the way. As I start to reel them in they start to chime left and right. As i get closer and back off my throttle, the motor on the john poops of and heads down to Davy Jones locker with the fuel line the only thing attached. My buddie grabs the line as motor does death spins under water with motor still running. He pulls the old motor up by the old worn out fuel line, remounts the motor, and fires the thing back up. He puts the thing back in gear as if nothing happened and off they went. I laughed so hard I almost peed myself.


----------



## pivot2163

Getting off work at 7:00 PM, driving home and loading up the truck for a night of fishing. Driving to Bolivar Pocket arriving around 10:00 PM. Sitting there watching fish blowing mullet out of the water in the headlights for another 45 minutes. Getting up the nerve to wade out to the second bar without lights. First cast brings in a solid speck. Quickly released, then all of a sudden something flies into my head and gets stuck in my hair. It's kicking, flapping & squealing I'm screaming :help:, don't know where my rod ended up, ran back to the truck, closed the door, opened the windows 1/4" and stayed there, WIDE *** AWAKE the rest of the night. All I could think of was "Bat".. Never did find that rod the next morning either..

Priceless

Lessons Learned;
1) keep hair cut short
2) always where a hat

Years ago!
Pivot


----------



## Wading Wonder

This last Friday night while giggin I was concentrating on looking for a flattie. I have a light that smackdaddy built for me that you put underwater so everything was pretty much pitch dark. I hear these big splashes in the distance that sounds to me like hogs fighting in the water. It only last for a few seconds at a time and the splashes sounded too big to be a raccoon. It never occurred to me that it could be porpoises because the water was too shallow. So I decided to walk back to where smackdaddy was fishing at the boat. So there I am in the still, dead quiet night trying my darnest to spot a flattie when the silent night is interrupted by this huge splash not more than 20yds from me. I never thought I could jump without bending my knees but I did. I made one long jump to the shore that would have been olympic worthy. It turns out it was porpoises feeding in the shallow and I know this because I heard their blow holes after I was on shore. It took my a few secs to collect myself while Smackdaddy is laughing his *** off. I haven't been scared that bad in years, like 15-20yrs.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler

Pre sunrise several years ago launching at the end of the TCD, putting our Cocker Spaniel fishing dog in the boat people coming in ask if we have a life jacket for the dog because its pretty rough out there. Get into the bay heading for the North Jetty find myself in a strong east wind with what had to be 8 foot waves in our 20 foot Redfin. Up and down, big big waves, period spaced out far enough that nothing was breaking over the bow but no way I would try to turn around for fear of rolling it, headed for the Bolivar shore where I hoped to find calmer water. Made it across and it was calm enough to fish, hoping the wind would calm down before heading back. Fished for a while, then noticed more and more water in the boat. Eventually realized I put one of the 2 hull drain plugs into the livewell drain hole which explained why the livewell was overflowing and the water on the floor was getting deeper. Moved the plug to the correct hole, turned on the bilge pumps, and have lived happily ever after. I've only put the plug in that wrong hole once since and hope I never do it again.


----------



## ACC

*Chocolate Bay optical illusion*

About 15 years ago, I thought Iâ€™d take my 2 oldest sons into Amerada Cut in Chocolate Bay. At the time, they were both still in grade school. We were in an 18 foot aluminum boat. The water was low and we did not make it. The water was deep enough to float the boat but the outboard was hung on the bottom. There was a brisk wind blowing towards the shore. I was afraid that if I raised the engine, I would be blown into real shallow water. So I decided that I would just get out and pull the boat to deeper water. As I was getting out of the boat, I noticed movement near the shore. For a split second I thought: â€œWow, big alligator.â€ But common sense quickly took over and I realized that it was a log and that the â€œmovementâ€ was an optical illusion cause by the waves lapping over it. Besides, we were too far out in the bay for an alligator. I thought to myself: if I had seen this when I was a kid, I would have surely thought it was an alligator.

Well, I got out of the boat, stood next to the side console, trimmed up the engine and started pushing the boat to deeper water. I had my back to the log and was talking to my sons. When they started telling me that there was a big alligator in the water. I explained to them that it was just a log and the movement was an optical illusion. They continued to say it was an alligator and I continue to assure them that it was not. Then they started freaking out and saying: â€œHeâ€™s coming this way.â€ Wait a minute, how does a log stuck in the mud â€œcome this wayâ€ --- against the wind? I turned around to see an enormous alligator swimming right towards me. Then it went underwater. Holy ****! I started pushing the boat as fast as I could. While still out of the boat, I trimmed down the motor and started it. I jumped on the gunwale and kicked into gear. We scooted out of there with me hanging halfway out of the boat and the skeg dragging the bottom the whole way.


----------



## Swampa

Running 85 miles out from Freeport to get to our destination and notice the bilge is steady running on the new Parker. Jump out with a mask on and find a 10' crack down the centerline. We slowly eased back to the IWC.

Put in Sunday evening at Goo Hole ran to Trinity and the boat died. Asked my buddy how much fuel he put in and he said it stopped at 3 gallons. It always stops if you pump it full blast. The Mosquitos were horrible that night as we swam the boat back to the ramp.

Duck hunted some back marsh by myself one morning in POC. Had a good hunt and as I was walking back to my Blue Wave I noticed the tide had gone out and the boat was on its side. 2 hrs later and a lot of sweat it was in deeper water.


----------



## Shallow Rocks

*Masked Bandit at Cedar Bayou*

Early 1970's my dad took my brother and me to Cedar Bayou for an overnight fishing trip. We had an I/O Searay bowrider that we pulled up to the bank and set the anchor on shore. After dark we set out with our lanterns to do some gigging up in Vinson Slough. After several hours we get back to the boat. Then we see him- looked like about a 60 lb. raccoon bailed out over the side of the boat.
Well, he managed to tear into everything and had a party with our bread, chips, deer jerky...even the Sweet Rolls! Only things that survived were sealed in our trusty Pearl Beer branded Igloos.
He must have crawled up the anchor rope to get in the boat. It seems like this was not his first rodeo. Think too many sweet rolls may account for his weight problem.

Have many good memories out there. Hope they get it reopened.


----------



## rodholder

*shrimp goatee*

seeing my friend with a treble hook buried in his chin with the shrimp still on the hook, and his teenage son holding the rod thinking "oh s##t" while a tried not to fall out of the from laughing. Texas City, Mosquito Island, 1997.


----------



## fishNwithfish

Back in march I was out at the local lake I love to fish. I always go there after work catchin plenty of spawning bass. Well the wind is usually out of the south which is no problem from this boat ramp. This particular day it was 21mph due NW. Didn't think anything about it. Went to unload the boat (by myself) which I do all the time and water was coming over the splash well. I continued to back up and they kept crashing over the splash well. Finally parked the boat on the bank which the wind decided to kick it sideways while I went to move my truck off the ramp. As it jumps sideways water starts coming over the sides of the boat. Luckily it was 6" deep there and my boat just rested on bottom. Bilge pump was full of sand and mud and stopped working as water kept coming. 

I then decided I'm gonna drive my truck in the grass and hook up to the winch latch on the front of my boat. No Bueno broke the strap. Called my buddy who brought a bucket down to me. I pailed out water for about a hr. Finally getting some lee way. Finally kicked the boat back to the right direction. Got the bilge un clogged. Backed the boat up to load it back on the trailer and it started to take on water again. This time getting stuck on the concrete ramp. We had to use my trailer as a ramp and back up letting the boat guide itself on the trailer. I live 13 miles from there. Pulled the drain plug and bilge pump on and it was shooting water out the whole way home plus 1 hr later after being home. 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## jdubj

*shark!*

Wading galveston bay this past weekend we see a shark sitting on an oyster reef cruising. not 5 minutes later the shark chases down my buddies croaker as he is frantically trying to reel it in. about that time a 6 ft shark is thrashing about 10 yards in front of him well hooked by the 6/0 hook. shark then turns directly toward him creating a wake larger than most boats make and does a loop around my buddy as he is frozen solid. then the shark heads towards the deep water with a whole spool of power pro in about 30 seconds. i think he might have had some streaks in his skibbies after that fiasco.


----------



## MarkU

The "Cop Mike" Stories... One of my dearest friends, band mate, fishing, and hunting partner for the last 25+ years. Always seems to get me in some messed up situations. There's probably 100 stories, but these are the best/worst ones. He's 14 yrs my senior, so I'm the "grunt guy".
1. (20+ yrs ago) Decided to fish the inlet creek to the power plant on Lake Lavon one summer night. We pull up to the chain link fence that spans the inlet. I'm up front, so I tie the boat off to the fence, he drops anchor off the back. He hands me my rod and lantern. I turn the lantern on, hook a minnow and start crappie fishing. Something caught my eye on the fence. I look a little closer..What I thought were thick vines all entangled through the chain link fence. Are actually snakes. I freak out, tell him to start the boat, I'm cutting the line, and we're leaving. As I start to cut the line, he takes the tip of his fishing rod, and runs it up the side of my leg. I'm now in the water, swimming away from the fence. He's laughing his arse off. 
2. Running his boat through some slews duck hunting. Get the prop wrapped up in barbed wire. Get that undone, start heading back, motor dies. Pull the cowling, find the wiring harness thingy had broke off the motor. But if I held it in place the motor would run. So I'm sitting on the back of the transom, holding the magic piece in place. He's now WOT, a loud bang! The flywheel is now hovering above the engine, spinning like a toothed Frisbee from hell. It floats down, lands in the floor, and starts ricocheting off the gunnels for about 30 seconds..No one is hurt. Another boat saw the action, and towed us in..
3. Port Mansfield, different boat. Fishing hard for a few days. Decide to fish the shallows. His only speed WOT into the shallows. Lower unit hits something. Lose skeg, prop, and shaft twisted. Pier fished the next couple days. But on the way home. I'm driving, he's scream snoring. I yell out OH sh&*&, lock the truck and trailer up. He freaks out, jacks up his knee on the dashboard pretty bad. He asked what happened. I reminded him of his fishing rod/snake scare... He was still ticked off. Payback is a B.
4. 15 yrs ago. Different used Boat. Fishing West Galv Bay. We head out on this cream puffs maiden voyage. Decide to fish by snake Island. I take the front seat to work the trolling motor. Lean back to make my first cast. Base pulls out of decking. I fall in slow motion, hit the side of the boat, and head first into the 18" deep water. Bury my head in the muck. Cracked 3 ribs.
There's a ton more stories.. But after reading this, they're probably boring...


----------



## Atx Horn

PINS about 10 years ago. My mom always took me fishing when I was young so I return the favor now and then by taking her to the beach to fish and watch the sunrise/sunset. We are driving down and I am looking for a nice spot with as little weed as possible and a deep gut close in so she doesn'thave to get wet. At about the 20 or 30 I see a nice gut close in, but there looks like a giant patch of weed floating in it and a park ranger parked right at it looking into the water. Turns out it was two 10' hammerhead sharks that had just run a pretty good sized tarpon up shallow and were feeding on it it wasn't weed it was blood!. Pretty amazing to see those two tall fins and backs thrashing around in about 2' of water so I get the video camera. They move in and out and, when they were out sliding parrellel to the first bar, I step about 10' into the water, ankle deep to get a better shot. Looking through the viewfinder I see one and am catching some good video when all of a sudden my mother starts shrieking and yelling my name. Assured I am getting ready to win a Darwin award, I turn and start running/walking on water back to shore. But running in shallow water can be tricky so I start tripping and am convinced if I fall, I am going to get chomped like that tarpon so I stumble, bumble, rumble just far enough to *SPLAT* right on the beach. Shaken, I look up to see my mom and the ranger doubled over laughing. The sharks werent close, my mom just over reacted and wanted to tell me the other ten footer was cruizing the bar too. The rest of the video was taken from shore and made the six o'clock news the following monday morning with "sharks on the beach in corpus".


----------



## texasislandboy

Finding a guy in a channel of a flat that is 12" and having to run on plane 15 feet away to get threw it... I'm tired of these half ***** captains down here... He threw his hands up like I was in the wrong... I think he needs to go to captains school..


----------



## Beaux

A couple of oh-sheet moments that I remember quite well. Surfside area 2009

Flying down the ICW running from the swan lake ramp near Surfside, it's sometime around 4:30am. I'm in my 17' Jon and I'm running about 30mph. It's dark. Really dark. A light fog complicates the visibility. I'm about halfway to where I'm headed. I'm running close enough to the banks to keep it in the spotlight so I know where I am, bank is to my left. I see a large dark shadow off to my right that I can't make out. I start to slow down and then I see a big black wall and I shut the motor down. I drift a little closer and can finally make out that its a barge. The large shadow off to my right? A dredge line. No lights on any of it that could be seen. They finally see my spotlight and all the sudden lights come on the barge. I am way inside their dredge line and I have to back track a ways to go back around the end of the line. Scared me a bit.

This past duck season I was running up the trinity river from hwy 19 ramp. It's early and it's dark. The river was up and there was lots of floaters. It was pretty much an obstacle course, nothing too big that you couldn't get around if you pay attention. I've got my buddy with a 2nd spotlight watching for anything I may have missed. Most of the trash line was all bunched together and was spotty, big pile here and there to go around. Water is pretty clear and I'm running WOT at about 30 mph again. I see something slightly bobbing up and down in the water, so I go to steer around it just a little (thought it was a little log). Buddy slaps my arm and yells to take a hard right a split sec before I get even with the object. So I had immediately let out of the throttle and give it a hard right and.... Thump! Just hard enough to rock the boat a little. Put the spotlight on it.... 6' chest deep freezer minus the lid floating down the river.


----------



## robolivar

*Crazy day pays off*

Driving along the beach with dad taking scenic route to frenchtown rd during winter. Pass a few small.washouts and making it just fine..passing that last washout that feeds the slew..(3-4' wide) "it doesnt look to deep dad" only to go hood deep in his 3/4 chevrolet. Thankfully the old 88' truk crawled on out of there. 
Make it to.frenchtown by gods graces only to make that treacherous trip across to the sunken barge. Dads foot falls thru rusty floor and nearly shishkabobbed. On the upside we both hung our biggest flounder of thethe year on a double hookup. Worth it


----------



## Lat22

I was leaving Tiki this afternoon, idling past the old Teakwood marina when a 4-6ft shark shot straight out of water, spun a few times and went back in. Never seen that before. Wonder what kind of shark it was? Maybe a spinner?


----------



## daniel7930

It did not happen to me but it happen today. Made me say oh s* anyways at the corpus boat show I saw a truck under the water withe scuba guys all around. Anyways I got a pic 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spectaker

I hope this thread never dies.

Can't say I have much other than stepping on two separate rays in two consecutive steps. Didn't get hit, but I certainly puckered up. 

Lesson learned: Always shuffle.


----------



## texasislandboy

Lat22 said:


> I was leaving Tiki this afternoon, idling past the old Teakwood marina when a 4-6ft shark shot straight out of water, spun a few times and went back in. Never seen that before. Wonder what kind of shark it was? Maybe a spinner?


Black tips ad bulls will do this in shallow water when feeding. I see it almost every year down here.


----------



## ducktape

driving the boat in a covered slip and realizing that the rod was still in the holder of your 12 foot casting tower (thank god for ugly sticks)


----------



## SpecialK

Wading chest deep before daylight 400 yards from the other pair of guys with you. Someone yells ****** get the ****** boat and hurry. Lots of things running through your head,stingray sharks, jellyfish???, none of which were the 10 ft plus gator that had pinned them up against a reef. Mean bastard I tell ya.


----------



## bragwell

Blind reaching for your stringer and realizing that you grabbed a Cottonmouth instead.


----------



## landlockid

Not the bay, but about 30 miles offshore when I was still in high school (mid 70's) on my dads old 21' Sportcraft with a friend of my dads & his son, who was my my age also. Trolling Russelures for kings which was my dads favorite way of fishing. My dad had been warning his buddy all day to make sure & keep his rod tip pointed over the side of the boat when reeling in the Russels cause they could fly out of the water a ways and if any of you have ever fished with them they have 3 HUGE 3/0 or so treble hooks. One of the lures got fouled and the guy was reeling it in while we were still trolling, me and the other kid were sitting in the seats facing the stern when, sure enough, the fouled Russelure flew a good 40 ft out of the water, across the transom like it was on a laser and sunk 2 prongs of those biga** treble hooks in the fleshy part of the other kids calf, barbs all the way thru, weight of the lure hangin on the hook. It happened so fast I can still remember just seeing the flash of that Russel clearing the transom of the boat like it was aimed at the kids leg. That lure hit him so hard his leg started to bruise instantly. Needless to say the other dad was kinda freakin out and I'm sure felt like absolute dog $hit. The kid was remarkably calm, it hit him so fast he didnt have time react or move and he said it really didnt even hurt that bad. He actually told his dad to calm down. So my dad had him and the other dad chug a couple of beers, (hey, it was a different time  ) then cut the treble off at the prongs and pulled em out, doused it in some rubbing alcohol and bandaged it up & we headed back for the 90 minute run to the ER in Freeport.


----------



## Txsparky

Out at the VA Fogg about 40 miles out and a brand new Pursuit with twins comes running up to us yelling for help. The emergency horn on his engine is beeping.
Apparently the lid on his oil reserve came off and and dumped itself into the bilge. He was running on empty. His new motors were about to sieze and he will pay anything for some oil.
We gave him a gallon and I thought he was going to kiss us all.


----------



## tail trailer

when i was about 11 my dad and i where invited on an offshore overnight trip we stop at the mcdonads in lake jackson i order a 20 peice mcnugget and a large cherry icee. we get on the boat a 65 foot hatturs named the sea note. this is my first time ever going off shore well need less to say about the time the land got out of sight my lunch covered the back for the boat. we had some great deck hands bc all they did was clean it off and to every thing they could to help me feel better. but on a plus side for the trip we landed and released to white marlin and a **** lode of red snapper. i remember the deck hand saying it was better than sex bc you can get ****y any time but you cant catch fish like this all the time.


----------



## jamesvaughan

I took my 2 kids and two of their friends to fish the lights on a hot evening in July in the Galveston ship channel.1 adult 4 kids they were driving me crazy on the way down to the GYB. Launched the boat loaded the kids and took off. Caught a lot of trout came back about midnight . While idling up to the dock I couldn't find my truck keys. Then it hit me I left the truck and trailer idling in the water on the boat ramp.Luckily the game wardens parked it for me and left the keys with the security guard.


----------



## Finfisher

jamesvaughan said:


> I took my 2 kids and two of their friends to fish the lights on a hot evening in July in the Galveston ship channel.1 adult 4 kids they were driving me crazy on the way down to the GYB. Launched the boat loaded the kids and took off. Caught a lot of trout came back about midnight . While idling up to the dock I couldn't find my truck keys. Then it hit me I left the truck and trailer idling in the water on the boat ramp.Luckily the game wardens parked it for me and left the keys with the security guard.


Now thats funny!!!


----------



## smokinguntoo

One of my favorite threads without a recent post so I thought I'd bump it.

SG2


----------



## fishhawkxxx

*ostriches*

ostriches are bad a**! I had to shoot one with my .45!


----------



## johndoughy

Wading in some sticky mud at night about navel high. Next steps are a bit too soft, creeping up to the top of the waders and stingray shuffle goes out the window in favor of the backwards bicycle over a cloud of mud. (Copano, last Sunday)


I wonder how snowshoes are for wading mud...


----------



## smokinguntoo

johndoughy said:


> I wonder how snowshoes are for wading mud...


Could be. A couple of links:

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2011/12/14/wading-over-soft-bottom/

http://www.mudderboot.com/index.html

SG2


----------



## stuckinfreeport

Fishing Chocolate Bay area , caught a red rag, green rag, and a cow bone all the same day in different parts of the bay.


----------



## F N G

*Miami Vice Style*

Years ago at the land cut I thought I would impress my friends who were sitting on the dock of one of the bay houses. I had a 65 StarCraft with manual lift Chrysler OB. I came in fast and prepared to make a grand entrance and hit reverse only to realize I had not locked the tilt. Now I have no way to stop or steer the boat. Luckily the planks on the dock were very old and pulled up as I looked like Shamu coming in for a sardine treat.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler

I posted this reply in the thread about learning Trinity Bay, then realized it really belongs here.

Several years ago, before GPS, my wife and I took another couple out in our 16 foot johnboat, fishing Upper Trinity Bay, launching at the old ramp under the I-10 bridge. When we were done fishing the bay and ready to go back in, we couldn't find the cut back to the river, and it was too shallow to get close enough to shore to find the cut. The shoreline all looked the same. As we were starting to loose daylight, another boat went by in the distance giving us an idea of where the cut was. Made it back fine, but that couple never went fishing with us again.


----------



## jiginit

Sitting at the Fishing Center docks(POC) in My Majek RFL getting some fuel and a 30' Grady White comes by on plane 25' from the dock. Boat stuck under dock and waves over the gunnel boat begins to sink while my son is fueling the boat and I am on dock ready to pay. Fortunately a boat pulls up and we get to ramp before she goes down completely.


----------



## gunsmoke11

My camp trinity bay summer 2011 at a camp party and when I pull up my best friend that had a few in him told me to park next to his boat. So I come in and he is standing on the front deck of his boat he tells me he will tie me up. Well when he jumps from his boat onto the front of mine the rope he had looped around his hand attached to his cleat that was suppose to stop him. He forgot to attach it and on one side of my boat and in a backwards run off the other side into the water. It was funny!


----------



## sabotage

Years back anchored off at the spoil banks near what was left of Redfish Island, watching a ship go by and after a few minutes I was thinking that was weird, no wake... Got busy in the console and hear my buddy say " hey all the water is going out from under the boat, I can see the bottom!" I look up only to see a 12 foot wall of water coming at us from the stern. So I hit the bilge switch, trimmed the motor as much as I could while on my way to the bow, we leaned off the bow, made peace with God, and held on for the ride! Other than a couple of cups of water from the transom splash, we were dry and floating again. After that we tied on a couple of leaders with weights and no hooks, casted out, set the rods in holders, and went ahead and had that first beer....


----------



## Bioyak

I was drifting across a clear back lake when my eye caught a flash of red - so I bailed out of my kayak to keep from blowing all the way across the bay only to figue out I had jumped into a huge school of stingrays. I got back in the kayak really quickly.


----------



## fatrat82

*bull shark not bull red*

Couple years ago i was fishing by myself on my birthday off a spoil bank on the north end of sabine lake. Trout green water, slicks everywhere, slightest cool breeze on a nice summer day. One other boat in the area and I was powerpoled down hammering keeper trout on nearly every cast. Had a limit on soft plastic and decided to throw some topwaters just to try and see if there were any slounches hanging near by. After about 15 or so more trout i decided to call it quits and get in early to see the family. after cleaning my hands in the water for the umpteenth time i see a small fin tailing about 15 yards off my boat. It went down quick and i thought ohh sweet a big bull red. grab my topwater rod and started chunking. had the fish come up behind my lure but just trailing it back to the boat. As it got along side my boat it turned out to be about a 6 -7 ft bull shark. No telling how many times i washed my hands beside the boat where i realeased those other trout but it definitely was a puckered up feeling; especially since i had waded another flat near by an hour earlier. just cause you can't see them doesnt mean they aren't there.


----------



## Joejoe070

First time in matty me and my girlfriend went in a old channel to west bay. It was in the evening headed back to harbor and decided to do a little scouting for the next day. I was in good 6-7 feet of water cruising along a good 5-6hundred yard in the channel. Once we reached the back of the bay the channel started to get bigger and opened up quite a bit and had to decide which way to go since channel broke up to a bunch of smaller ones. Soooo i slowed down.

Biggest mistake ever.once boat came to stop you heard the most painful sound!!!!oysters scratching the bottom of the boat and couldnt move with motor or troll motor. So i put my wader boots on and got out of the boat and was in ankle deep water or less covered with oysters. And ontop of that once you broke the oysters up on top you would sink thigh deep in mud. Anyways i looked to the right at the grass and you could see the tide dropping before your eyes. So i put it in high gear and got to pushing. I was lucky enough that the boat was still floating and could keep pushing with moving my girlfriend around on the boat to help keep not getting hung up but still would happen every now and then and you would have to listen to that god awful noise. So in the mean time i just keep a pushing. Girlfriends freaking out thinking we are about to have to camp out with the Mosquitos. I thought about it a time or two while pushing but that just drove me to keep at it. The oysters were starting to get the best of my boots and pants got a few cuts on my legs but kept on moving ended up having to push the boat a good 150 yards in this stuff by myself. It amazed me my boat was driving over this stuff without any issue at all on plane it had to be just a couple of inchs to spare on plane. I was literally running in spit. Anyways once i felt it just get a little deeper i jumped up in the boat and said hold on and put the hammer down and popped right up on plane and got the H E double hockey sticks away from that place. I was laughing at the situation after we got back in the intercoastal. But my girlfriend wasnt buying it she was still upset. It was a long ride back to harbor. The two things i learned from that one 
1.dont go down that channel EVER again.

2. My boat runs STUPID skinny ( almost to skinny).............. Sike just kidding no such thing as too skinny hahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosierplugger

One more...

Tryin' to run through the "Atkinson Cut" that my buddy knew was there.
:headknock


----------



## LandsEnd

Really entertaining thread. Several thoughts. 1. Check steering cable. 2. Check plugs. 3. Etc.
So I read and think holy cow how can somebody be such a Dilbert as to go off and leave their truck running at the ramp. Geez I mean really.

Okay so in December I meet a guide at a convenience store on S Padre to go wade Baffin. Guide is at the pump filling up the boat. I park and throw my waders and gear in the boat. We grab a coffee and jump in his truck. Launch the boat fish all day, catch a nice red and 11 trout one being 29". I wet as the guide is 11" taller than I am so I am getting little laps over the waders. Good day. Get back to the ramp and I'm stripping down to wet long johns. Get to the convenience store and as I'm walking up to my truck an employee that was there in the am said "Hey Buddy you let you truck door open," What? I left my door unlocked? No you left it wide open. It was open for about two hours and I finally closed and locked it for you. Holy ****. Looked in the truck and my high $ flashlight, PISTOL, Oakley's,checkbook, etc were still there. Bought the guy some beer. Duh!!!


----------



## Mini-x Fan

Night fishin at my buddies place and tearin up trout... Things start to quiet down and it's about 3:30 in the morning and we look up and there is lightning and thunder closing in on 3 sides of us. The only side it wasn't on was the side that I needed to run home. So quickly I packed up and left (I was by myself). I was makin wakes in a no wake zone to get outta there. When I got the the bay it was pouring on one side of the channel and the bay was really rough. I put the hammer down and got outta there. I made the 1 mile run in the bay back to our neighborhood and once I got in the canal I thanked god that I made it back safely. As I was cleaning fish 5 minutes later it let loose and started pouring. I'm glad I left when I did, but in hindsight I should have just stayed over at his place.


----------



## TxDispatcher

:camera:It's taken me several evenings of reading to get through this thread...my wife thinks I have completely lost my mind due to 3 nights of laughter :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

But I did gain some wisdom...the most important being this. I'm no longer looking to buy a used boat! :biggrin: screw it, I'll buy used and know that it hasn't been through any accidents like I've read here! lol


----------



## LandsEnd

*The Mint Chris Craft*

So summer of 71 we have a day off work. Several good buddies decide we need to go skiing. First run to 5th ward for refreshments. We find a kind gentleman who buys us a couple of cases of Colt 45 Malt Liquor tall boys and some Boones Farm. Next we go to Charlie's house and "borrow" his Dr dad's cherry 54 or maybe older Chris Craft 16-17' inboard runabout. All mint Mahogany and Teak. Sweet boat.
Off to Lake Houston to ski. Drink and ski. Drunk and skiing. Hit floating log, boat launches, splashed down, Chevy inboard dies. Holy Cow! Fire it up, shift into forward and get this LOUD whacking noise along with heavy vibration. **** bent the prop. See if we can plane. Whacking dies down but vibration is still bad. Too bad to ski maybe we think. Try, yeah too bad. Come to the conclusion we may be sinking. Head for the ramp, beach the boat. Drunk person (we were all trashed) backs trailer in too far and short 1-1/2" guide posts are under water. Drunk person drives boat on. We pull up and guide post punches hole through bottom. **** back in, back in. Get her straight and pull out and punch another hole. Try again and finally get it semi-right. 
So MINT wood Chris Craft Runabout now has two pipe holes and one Huge slot/gash about 2" wide by 12" long cut by big bronze prop blades on very eccentric shaft.sad2sm
We sneak that boat back in the garage and don't hear from Charlie for months. Never did knock on that front door again. My dad would of love that boat. Sure glad he never found out.
End of skiing for that summer.


----------



## Spooley

1. Wadefishing West Galveston Bay south shoreline in belly deep water and having a large stingray swim between your legs/crotch scraping your privates with his stinger.

2. Having to retreat backwards in shoulder deep water from an attacking, aggressive, and angry 4ft bull shark while wading in the Bolivar Pocket after you just unhooked him all the while beating him with your fishing rod.


----------



## Draggin'

First post. Might as well start it off with a blunder. 

Launch out of Kemah in the ol' man's boat. Buddy, his little brother and me. We head out to that big man made island that blocks the channel. I hear there's fish out there to be had. Not a long ride. Anchor up backs to the channel. Doing what we do. 

Look back to see the monster wave coming from one of the tankers. I'm at the front. Grab the anchor and start yanking it out. Everyone in a slight panic but too shocked to overreact. Buddy starts the engine. Little bro is just sitting there wide eyed. We try to out run the wave. Not happening with our 115. Can't even plane out with the 275 pounder and 160 pound brother in the back. 

Plan B....turn it around and just take it head on. That was exciting. It smashed me back into the center console and plopped me down on the seat. Everyone else was at the captains bench and stayed relatively dry. We took on a bunch of water but the engine was fine. 

I let my guard down for a while and bam! The head is always on a swivel now. SMH. :flag:


----------



## rcxdm40

Note to self: Never buy a used bay boat!!!

Mine is in freshwater, but duck hunting this year on a 25 degree day, heading out by myself to pick up 2 buddies across the lake. Launched my 12' jon boat w/ 15hp 1977 evinrude and started heading out of the no wake zone, it was really FOGGY this morning and thought to myself, "self I should get my spotlight out that was in the blind bag." I know this lake like the back of my hand, open up the throttle while trying to open the blind bag, cant quite reach it so I take my hand off the tiller handle for a split second, bad idea, motor is at WOT and moves hard to starboard, im thrown into the bad of the boat and get wedged in between the rear bench and the transom, I've got enough clothes on I can hardly move. Boat is doing WOT donuts, 1977 evinrude has no kill cord, its dark and water is pouring in the rear of the boat. I am finally able to grab the tiller and shut it down. It took a few minutes to calm down and gather my thoughts. Got back on plane, pulled the plug and drained the water from the boat. Finally get to the other side of the lake to find out my 2 buddies brought a "friend", after my earlier event I was hesitant about putting 4 guys and gear in my little boat. But I didn't head my own gut feeling, load everything up with about 1" of freeboard and were plowing to the spot at about 5mph!!! Finally get to the spot and I come off "plow" a little too quick, water comes over the bow and fills the boat. We step out of the boat, empty boat and continue on with the duck hunt. We would of had a 4 man limit of ducks if the "friend" could have shot his share!!! Lots of lessons learned that day!!! I'm no youngster and got a little too comfortable around the water!!! Also ordered a bigger boat as soon as the season was over.


----------



## Jpaulp

Fishing on a rig just off Holly Beach in Louisiana. We were catching a lot of trout but you had to get your jig past the hardheads. I hook into a little hardhead and I was being a DA and flung it way above my head to get it up on the rig and it comes straight down and sticks me right in my ankle ball. That was this past June.:headknock


----------



## ZenDaddy

Jolly Roger said:


> Waking up on the beach after camping with an alligator tracks going through camp within feet of you. Eating the lef tover KFC from the nigh before. Gatorhole 2005


I remember when you originally posted pictures of the prints ...

The very next weekend we pitched a tent on the beach .... and slept in it for all of 10 minutes before we opted to sleep cramped up in the car.


----------



## tchmanz28

I'll add mine in....

Just a year ago, first time taking out my new-to-me 22' bay stealth. I had slowly moved up from 12', 14' and 16' aluminum boats, and decided to go all out with a big fiberglass CC. Taking the boat out at Galveston causeway ramp, bit of a tight elbow turn against the dock, lots of boats tied off, and I could not get that beast of a boat onto the trailer. Back and forth, kept getting sideways. 

As I'm sitting there contemplating my next move, still not on the trailer, the guy next to me on the ramp hollers from his truck "watch my buddy do it, first time every time!" as his buddy gracefully glides right onto his trailer. They winch it up, and get into their truck chuckling to themselves, and drive up the ramp. In their gloating they forgot one very important thing - trim the outboard - "SCRAAAPPPEE CHAT CHAT CHAT CHAT!" as the skeg of their nice SHO grinds and skips across the ramp, boat shuddering and transom holding on for dear life. They hit the brakes, pop out with a "what was that?" look on their faces, trim the motor up, and head way down the road to tie it down...

Needless to say I was no longer the main attraction. Threw my buddy a rope, he guided me on, and you can bet that I triple check my trim before I leave the water!


----------



## BMR

Years ago- First outing @ Eagle Point.. My wife and 5 yr old daughter's first time in our bay boat. Slowly creep up on Todd's Dump (reef)- Anchor out. I hop out, start wading close by. Start catching a few. Before I know it, the anchor broke lose. The boat was still relatively close, so I start wadding towards it.. all of a sudden, I'm swimming, and the boat keeps drifting away. I'm freakin' swimmin' my *ss off, with no vest. (but have my beer!)

I think this is worthy of telling, because I think about it everytime. My wife had no clue on how to drive a boat. She was scared sh*tless, but somehow (_no thanks to me_) figured it out on her own. Now, everyone in my fam, including my now 9 year old daughter, has the basics on how to start/idle etc.

Sometimes we take for granted that not everyone can operate a boat- Take the time to show your kids, and all family members how..

It's unfortunate that it takes 'close calls' to realize what could happen.
This thread may help it that respect!


----------



## txteltech

I learned that there are some old 500 gallon septic tanks from Ike that are on Far East end of east bay. Also a clamshell bucket on the north side of east bay. Oh s/:$


----------



## Blk Jck 224

txteltech said:


> I learned that there are some old 500 gallon septic tanks from Ike that are on Far East end of east bay. Also a clamshell bucket on the north side of east bay. Oh s/:$


Yeah...But you learned that in Jimmy's seminar, not the hard way Brad...LOL...My buddy Mike found one of those septic tanks (or something) in the Rollover Pocket a few weeks back, & had to roll down for his annual family Port A trip with half a skeg.


----------



## FISHROADIE

Jolly Roger said:


> Jumping out of the truck with rod in hand to go after tarpon rolling in the surf. Your own truck almost runs you over as you get to the water. West of Sea Rim 2006
> 
> Wading through a chest deep gut as something grabs you and takes you under the water. You fight the monster, screaming like a little girl. Walk back to the beach without a rod, but a new blue tarp. High Island aprox 2000
> 
> Reeling in a tree. High Island 2004
> 
> Sinking a flat bottom in the surf, repeatly. had a rope and float tied to it. 1995-1998
> 
> Waking up on the beach after camping with an alligator tracks going through camp within feet of you. Eating the lef tover KFC from the nigh before. Gatorhole 2005
> 
> Sleeping in a chair when a 12/0 goes off, grab the rod and it starts to drag you into the gulf. Sit down to put more pressure on the fish, and it drags you to the watr before the Mono to power pro knot breaks. Look up to see a shrimp boat going by. High Island 2002
> 
> I have a few thousand of oh #$%@#


KFC will last for days you just have to keep it in a cool dark space, its even better aged.


----------



## bragwell

Stepped on a crab eaten dead dog night wading on a reef.


----------



## Shady Walls

Just a few: drinking to much the night before, wade fishing in waders,real cold thinking had to fart only to fill waders

Leave boat ramp at swan lake ( surfside) get to beer joint in jones creek and someone forgot to tie down boat, find boat off beach road after it slid down hwy 332!
Coming out of drum bay into x-mas bay going to fix a drink on the run and fall out of boat! 

Man I'm glad I quit drinking- stuff still happens.


----------



## Kenner21

bragwell said:


> Stepped on a crab eaten dead dog night wading on a reef.


Did you put the dog back out and run it again a few hours later?


----------



## Fishin' Magician

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yeah...But you learned that in Jimmy's seminar, not the hard way Brad...LOL...My buddy Mike found one of those septic tanks (or something) in the Rollover Pocket a few weeks back, & had to roll down for his annual family Port A trip with half a skeg.


Also learned from a super cool older fellow a few weeks back while in Sun Oil Cut, (says he is Jim West's neighbor) that there is a telephone pole laying just below the water's surface from Ike. Haven't see it personally, but he was nice enough to stop and talk with us while on the water to give us a heads up. Whoever you are, thank you sir, I boat through there clinching now.


----------



## tc hardhead

Being stuck on the water during a heavy fog that you can't see the bow of the boat and hearing another outboard motor coming.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

having a fellow wader's aqua dump floating perfectly with the tide until it hit the back of my shirt...


----------



## Cmac4075

Any questions?


----------



## Reynolds4

Cmac4075 said:


> Any questions?


Nope...that pretty much sums it up! That pictures actually made me jump a little here at my desk.


----------



## daniel7930

Cmac4075 said:


> Any questions?


He's protecting his spot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makoclay

daniel7930 said:


> He's protecting his spot


Cmac was obviously potlicking.


----------



## Cmac4075

He is still there.. Protecting MY spot.


----------



## Lav20

*angry*

Waking up at 2 am in Freeport the night before an offshore trip and remembering you left the electronics in a bag at home.

Home is League City.....


----------



## whiskeydent

When I was launched into air from the bow of my dadâ€™s boat instantly after it suddenly stopped because my brother had rammed it into a jagged piece of a smoke stack protruding above the water from the sunken ship in Lydia Ann Channel near Port Aransas.

When I realized that I might be impaled on another smoke stack as my flight began its descent.

When I noticed I was in the middle of a garden of jagged, rusting and barnacled metal after narrowly missing the smoke stack.

When I realized it was easy to swim out of metal garden because an unusually strong current was running through the area.

When the current carried me past the impaled boat and further out into the channel.

When the current pushed me backwards as I tried to swim to the boat.

When the current drove me toward the center of the channel despite my efforts to angle toward the shore. 

When I looked around and all I could see was a sailboat about half mile away.

When a terrible shiver of fear ran through my entire body after a guy on the sailboat yanked me out of the water.

When my eyes refocused and I noticed the guy who yanked me out was wearing football cleats in a sailboat.

When I surveyed his football coach hat and thick arms after he asked if I played football just a week after I had decided to quit the team.

When I realized that I would have to call my dad and explain what happened after the football sailors bought my lie and took me to the Coast Guard Station in Port A.

When I realized my suggestion to fish around wreck was just plain dumb because the engine had been stalling all day and my brother had to hit the throttle hard to keep it from stalling when he put it in gear.

Especially when I considered that we should have left after, oh, the tenth time I had tried to get the anchor to take hold from the bow turned launch pad.

When I realized my brother would find out that I told Dad that he â€œran the boat into the sunken ship.â€

When the Coast Guardsman looking at the 2-foot gash in the boat just above the waterline said, â€œHow in the **** did you guys do that?â€

When the Coastie said our anchor never found purchase because the water there was too deep for our anchor line.

When he explained that I had swum backwards because the current was seven miles an hour.

When he announced he could do nothing for us because the boat was still floating and we were not in immediate danger.

When I saw the look on my dadâ€™s face when he arrived on a friendâ€™s boat a couple hours later.

When I review these events in 1975 and realize itâ€™s a miracle my idiot brother and I are still alive to tell our story of maritime ineptitude.


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Oh s**t!!!*

Here's one that coulda ended badly...

Cranking the engine to speed around for another drift at Smith Point and then all of the sudden hearing a loud clack frim directly behind you. Stop to see what the noise was and dont see anything at all at first...scratching your head, you walk back to the back deck to see the drift sock rope (connected to a broken brass shackle) hanging out of your motor cowling.

After about 2 seconds you realize that you forgot to pull the drift sock and the oversized (and may I say, completely unecessary) shackle that came pre rigged on the drift sock rope could have ended up in the back of your head rather than the engine cowling.


----------



## Agwader

I was trailering my bay boat down to Rockport a few year ago and put my golf clubs in the boat because there wasn't enough room in the SUV. I got caught in a nasty thunderstorm and the wind was blowing about 50 mph, as soon as I broke through the storm a car pulled up next to me and told me my clubs blew out of the back of the boat about a mile back. I pull over on the shoulder and unhook the boat from my hitch so I could more easily make the U-turn on 59 to go look for my clubs. After unhooking the hitch from my new vehicle I ran back and took off only to quickly realize I forgot to unhook the chains, I then slammed on the brakes and the tongue on the trailer went straight through the bumper.

After all of that I went back and someone had already nabbed my clubs, I then went on to cuss the people who stole my clubs all the way to Rockport. When I got back to Houston I had a voicemail from the person who picked up my clubs, they lived in Rio Grand City and I had to figure out how to get them back. Someone at my office had a BOL who was a D.E.A. agent in the valley and he went by their house and picked them up for me (it surprised the hell out of them when the agent showed up at the door). I finally got my clubs back and gave the person who picked them up a $150 reward.


----------



## itch2fish

When I'm drifing in my skiff at the North end of Sabine Lake, near the marsh and adjacent to a canal. A small ship passes, no visible wake. Should know better, but a few minutes later the wake off the stern hits the shallows we were drifting and quickly piles into a four ft wave, sharp surface, move towards us fast like a mini-tsunami. My fishing partner points and says "maybe we should move." I jump into the cockpit, fire the motor, and hit the throttle. Moving parallel to the wave it becomes clear that we'll be overtaken and the only choice is to turn into it, hit the throttle, and punch through it. As we hit the crest of the wave, I see my buddy sitting on the casting platform, four feet in the air, holding on tight, with water pouring over his shoulders. Yeah, that was an "oh sh**t" moment!

The boat made it through the wave, righted itself, and I pulled back the throttle to stop. Cockpit full of seawater, bags floating and bobbing around. Bilge pump kicks on, empties the cockpit, we shrug, laugh, and go catch more fish.

That's one I'll not forget!


----------



## fishanywhere

wellconnected said:


> Staying the night at my uncles fishing cabin when the worst storm I have ever seen hits us (1am) only to wake up to find all the boats SUNK. - baffin bay


I got in one of these. The weather was so bad that I set my alarm to go off every hour, and I'd jump in the boat, crank it up and run around with the plugs out to drain it. Fun night.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Had a weeks vacation planned in a cabin at Bull Shoals Arkansas. Planned to fish for trout in the White River. Kids were little. 
On the drive up, at a little motel in Texarkana, I carried my 2 new and expensive for me at the time on a tight budget, brand new Shimano spinning rods into the motel so they wouldn't be stolen. 

8 year old daughter wanted to help so I let her. 
7 year old daughter shuts the motel door as sister is carrying dad's new rods. Of course both rods were crushed. 

I didn't yell because she knew she screwed up big time. 

I borrowed a Zebco from the cabin owner, and had a fun trip. 

have fun
RFA


----------



## gbcfishing

come back from a night of fishing with a buddy in his boat in East Bay. Pull up to the boat ramp around 1:30 am after fishing and drinking since about 7:00 pm. I get out to go get the truck and trailer, back up so he can load the boat. Don't back up far enough so he tells me to come back some more. Get the trailer back far enough to where he wants it and put my foot on the brake and wait for him to give me the go ahead to pull up. His truck's tranny has slack in it, so when you pull the boat out you have to gun it a little bit to keep from rolling backward. He finally gives me the go ahead to pull up, so I take the foot off the brake and give it the gas to get up the hill. Oops...I had forgotten to put it back in drive (or at least Park) after the last adjustment so it's still in reverse. Truck, trailer, and boat are all headed in the water! Slam on the brakes just as back wheels of the truck are almost covered in water and the boat goes sailing off the back of the trailer and the boat winch is "singing" for all it's worth! finally get boat back on (winch is fried), and he is not happy with me! LOL!!


----------



## daniel7930

Got down to corpus. And when I get to the motel. I realize I forgot the boat keys at home. 


Hooked On


----------



## Denverdale

First off shore trip of the year. Dad and brother along for the ride.
Left GPS and Fishfinder in safe at home. Dad not Happy
Second rig broke shift rod 9 miles out...


Did get it in forward to finish trip... caught some fish... made it back... got drunk!!!
Not all bad


----------



## gbcfishing

Wade fishing out of McCollum park, I started wading back to shore and turn around to see my buddy's pole bowed up for all it was worth. Follow his line with my eye to see a seagull attached to the end of his line! That was the funniest thing I've ever witnessed, watching him try to get that bird off the hook!! LOL! He started replacing all the treble hooks on his lures with single hooks after that!


----------



## Retired

Several years ago, at the Galveston jetties, 3 regulars and one newbie in a 20' center console. We set the newbie up fishing the bottom with a boat rod, the rest of us throwing a mixed bag of live shrimp and artificials toward the rocks. The newbie connects with something solid, starts reeling like mad. Before we could tell him to hold in the water, he hoists a 3 foot shark onto the deck, which promptly comes unhooked. Needless to say, the shark was pretty unhappy, and starts thrashing around, with razor sharp teeth very close to bare feet and ankles. Before it was over, all 4 of us were in the water, waiting for the shark to expire. When we finally got back into the boat 20 minutes later, it looked like a murder scene - blood, guts, and tackle from open tackle boxes everywhere. We put the shark on ice, washed down the boat with a bucket as best we could, and proceeded to have a great day, catching trout and reds from the rocks. To this day, the now experienced newbie always waits for a net or gaff for anything larger than 15", so I guess he learned his lesson.


----------



## Retired

*Galveston jetties*

Several years ago at the Galveston jetties in mid summer. Three seasoned fisherman and one newbie in a 20' center console. We set the newbie up with a boat rod on the bottom with dead shrimp, and the rest of us threw a mixed bag of live shrimp and artificials toward the rocks. The newbie connects with something solid, and starts reeling like mad. Before we could tell him to hold it in the water, he hoists a 3' shark onto the deck, which promptly comes unhooked. The shark starts thrashing around, with sharp teeth inches from bare feet and ankles. Before it was over, all 4 of us were in the water. The shark expired about 20 minutes later, and we climbed back into the boat, which looked like a murder scene with blood, guts, and tackle everywhere. We splashed the boat down with a bucket, put the shark on ice, and had a great day catching trout and reds, despite soggy wallets and a couple inoperative cell phones. The newbie, now an experienced fisherman, always waits for the net or gaff for anything over 15", so I guess he learned his lesson.


----------



## KENNEDY

5 1/2 hours later and a buddy with an airboat we made it home to head the rockport!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reelfast

Thinking you have everything tied down on the boat before crossing 4-5' in West Bay on a bad evening coming back to Sea Isle from Chocolate Bayou - hitting the first set of good ones, looking back after second set and noticing the entire deck has been cleared..... bye bye $400 of tackle and new crab trap.......

Almost sinking in mitchell's cut after a buddy and I thought we would try and make a midnight run out of Sargent -


----------



## iamatt

Driving 40 minutes to get to the jetties first cast on mirrolure hook a king that dumps your curado didn't bring spare line and go back home.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

*No way !*



hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


 That sir... Is PRICELESS !!!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER

Was running in my grandpas 23ft Striper in lake Roosevelt WA state. I'm leaned over the glass window in front of the drivers seat watching for logs and big driftwood. They were in abundance from previous flooding and dam releases. They were easy to spot. The water was glassy, sunset on horizon all seemed fine we were running about 40 mph when I caught a glimpse of a submergerged log a few inches under the surface about 35ft long that we are about to run into. Not enough time to react only about 15ft away or less and we were right in the middle of it. Grandpa is 85 years old, my wife is on board she was 6 months pregnant and water was less than 50 degrees. After everyone on board got tossed around and coming to a complete stop the inboard/outboard was lifted all the way up from the impact. By some act of god the boat had zero damage and the motor did exactly what it was supposed to do when taking a direct impact. Hard to think what would have happened in the middle of that deep lake had we been taking on water and motor wouldn't have started back up.


----------



## Jack's Pocket

There is a couple I care not to repeat.
Seen one of my dad's friends boat circling 
found him dead in the bottom. Heart attack 
while shrimping. 
Second pushing my luck stroking the trout on 51
waterspout comes down between 52 and Smith Pt heading towards 51.


----------



## smokinguntoo

This thread is just too good to be dead. let's hear some new ones. Great reading too.

SG2


----------



## Reel Screamer

Borrowing your dads boat while he is out of town so a buddy and I can go water skiing on lake Conroe ( we were teenagers at the time). Idling out of the marina and noticed water in the back. Forgot to put the plug in. No problem, seen dad do it before. Tried to get it on top to drain water out but will not plane. Too much water. Made a quick decision to turn and head for the dock and steering cable breaks. Now I have a sinking boat with no steering. Managed to steer the 60 hp outboard by hand to the closest beach and luckily we had a bucket to get the water out. Found the plug and managed to get back to the dock. Found a repair guy on a Saturday willing to replace the cable. Get home and put boat back up just like I found it. Ten years later my Dad said " are you ever gonna tell me the story about the new steering cable"?

LW


----------



## loco4fishn

*Ha.*



Puddle_Jumper said:


> That sir... Is PRICELESS !!!


Try 25 gallons on my bros wellcraft. Chris Mapp can tell the story. Lol. Hard to tell rod Holder from fuel fill 8' below.


----------



## teebo

*things that make you say..........*

this is some funny stuff..


----------



## kellyboy

Running thru shoalwater 25 miles an hour in a 14ft 2man center console with my dad who has driven thru shoalwater a thousand times. At the last second i see sharp steel protruding out of the shallow water, "the airplane wreck". We hit the wreck and the boat stopped on a dime but we didn't. Launched us out of the boat. Luckily neither of us landed on any of the debris. Climbed back in the torn up boat and limped back in.


----------



## laqua

1. 1982. Me and a buddy of mine back in high school were frogging an old overgrown rice canal between Friendswood and League City one night. There must have been a snake for each 10 square foot area of water. Buddy of mine knew I hated snakes. We were in his 12' jon boat with a trolling motor. I was sitting up front with a spot light and he was in the back running the motor. I here him say something and turn around to see him lifting in a big arse snake with a boat paddle and putting it into the bottom of the boat laughing like crazy. I had an old Marlin 22 that held about 15 rounds. When I was through, he now had 15 holes to repair. He never messed around with snakes and me again.

2. 1983. High school days again, headed down New Bayou going duck hunting in an overloaded 14' jon boat. Buddy of mine sitting on the bow hollers back to me and I cannot hear him. I slow down and ask him what he said. He had said to not slow down, as water would come over the bow. Luckily shotguns in the case will float for a short time.

3. 1984. Dad an I are going thru Cold Pass in his 20' Sportcraft. I tell him he needs to move over more to the right as it gets shallow ahead. He tells me he has been running this pass since before I was born. Next morning the tide is finally high enough to float the boat off the sand bar. Drank a lot of Schlitz that night. Good times.

4. 1974, dad buys this small jon boat and 9.9 hp Mercury. He launches and tells me to stay on the bank while he checks the boat out. He backs away from the ramp, puts the motor in forward and guns it. Next thing I see is the bottom of the boat pointing towards the sky and dads head bobbing like a cork.


----------



## Flippin' Crazee

Wading at night and seeing a bunch of commotion on a sand flat thinking it is tailing redfish. When you get real close you realize that they weren't blowing up your topwater because it was stingray tails sticking up. Oh [email protected]!


----------



## txdukklr

35 miles offshore with new boat and turn the key and here click


----------



## psycho0819

Not all Bay trips, but I've had a few over the years. 

* Most recent: A good friend who has been boating all his life went with me to the lake. He unstraps the boat, puts the plug in, and backs me into the water. After he parks the truck and loads up we head out of the marina. I hit the throttle to jump on plane and the boat stands up. When I let off the water rushes up and I immediately go to check the plug which he claims is installed. It was, but in the livewell drain. A quick installation of the spare plug and about 20 minutes of bilging, and we were on our way. 

* While on a DIY offshore trip with my dad and his buddies, when I was about 12-13, I was spending the nights running crab nets while the adults sat around the fire drinking and eating crab. We were camping out at the boat ramp at night and fishing during the days. Everything wound down and we all went to sleep, or passed out as the case might have been. As we are launching the boat the next morning on the very busy ramp in Freeport, my dad asks me if I pulled the crab nets the night before, then gives me a good *****ing when I realized I hadn't. So now I'm running down the busy dock pulling nets and throwing the few crab back, trying to keep from holding up the show or get in anyone elses way as I'm doing so. I get to the net closest to the end of the dock and it has a very large crab in it. I picked it up and turned to show my dad before throwing it back. A girl about my age was heading up the dock as I turned, and the crab I was proudly displaying was right in her face. She began screaming bloody murder and backing away from me, and backed right off the dock into the chest deep water. I tossed the crab in the water and laid down on the dock to lend a hand, and it took her all of about 5 seconds to realize where the crab had come from, and where I just tossed the one I scared her with (completely unintentionally, I might add). She once again began screaming and about drug me into the water as I helped her out. So just as I get her dragged back up onto the dock, her mother (I assume), who had witnessed everything from a distance, was standing over me when I stood back up, and she was PO'd to no end. She began screaming at me, cussing me, and calling me everything but a white-boy. I looked over at my dad and his buddies for a little bit of backup, and they were all rolling in the floor of the boat laughing at me, which just angered mother bear even more. As the mom realized she was just repeating the same expletives over and over she began to calm down and I inched past her with my head down, grabbed all the nets and beat feet to the truck to stash them. 

* On a different offshore trip, dad decided we'd tie off to a rope hanging of a rig. His buddy took the helm while my dad readied a rope with a clip on the end and stood on the bow. We came up on a swell and he grabbed the rig rope, and missed as he tried to clip our rope on. As the boat lowered he, for reasons unknown, refused to release the rig rope until it was too late to do so without going overboard, and ended up doing a one-handed Tarzan swing right into one of the rig pylons. He bounced off the pylon and the timing was perfect, he swung right out and onto the bow of the boat as it rose on the next swell. It couldn't have been planned any better, except the multiple cuts and scrapes on his shoulder where he bounced of the barnacled pylon. 

*Another trip, a few years later, we were drifting behind a shrimper a few miles out absolutely tearing the sharks up when the adults ran out of beer. (Before limits and BWI laws, mind you.) So they decided instead of going all the way back to the ramp, they'd jump out close to the beach and walk up to buy some beer while I held the boat. It was a very flat day. I was doing as asked, when a nice looking girl in a bikini waded out and asked me to take her for a ride. Of course I obliged, and they were standing on the beach waving like crazy while I stood behind her, very closely, and showed her how to run the boat. After about 30 minutes I finally gave in and went in to drop her off and load up the adults, thinking my dad would be PO'd for making them wait. I was then given hell, with he and his buddies telling me they'd have left me there all afternoon had they been in my shoes. 

* This past winter a buddy of mine (another avid boater) and I were in a feeder creek of the Sabine fishing the white bass spawn. We decided to relocate so I step on the TM button and head downstream in a pretty good current. The TM hit a submerged log and the boat came to an abrupt halt but I did not. I plunged right off the front of the boat into 46 degree water, bundled up in 3 layers of clothes, insulated cover-alls, and my rain suit, with insulated rubber boots on. I managed to somehow not go all the way under and hung onto the rail of the boat. My buddy was laughing, as was I, and came to help me. I used the motor housing on the TM as a step and climbed back in with my buddy's help. A 30 minute, cold, ride back to the ramp, then a short trip to the cabin I took a hot shower, drank some coffee, got dressed, and we were back out fishing. 

*Another offshore trip, a charter this time. We had decided to head back in after all day out catching some good fish. We were about 20 miles out when the starboard trans cooler ruptured and we were left with only the port screw turning. Wind was westerly, with the current ripping across the bow from port to starboard, and only the port screw turning, all meant the Capt was using a lot of rudder input to keep us on a straight bearing. Not to mention the slow rate of speed as the port engine was the only thing we had. So after about 4 hrs we finally saw land, after a while we could make out the jetties and it was good and dark by the time we pulled back into the marina there in Freeport. As we idled up on the final turn to get us to the slip, the port engine died, out of fuel. As luck would have it, the west wind blew us across he marina to the opposite side from the slip and the parking lot. The capt called the gas dock and they said they'd send someone over with some fuel. After about two hours of waiting, I hiked a couple miles around the marina and got the car, brought it over, picked up the GF (now the wife) and my dad, and took him around to his truck. The GF and I then began the journey back to Dallas, where I had to be at work the next morning. Hours later I laid down in my own bed and still had my sea legs. 

* Was fishing with my BIL law on Fork many years ago when a very large snake of unknown sub species cruised out across the cove. Hearing those famous words, "watch this", I became concerned as I hate snakes. He throws his spinner bait past the snake and the line laid right across its back. It went nuts and went after the spinner bait. MY BIL, not wanting the snake to catch up, began burning the bait back to the boat which made it a high speed buzz bait which angered the snake even more. At this point I'm screaming "stop reeling, stop reeling", and everyone in the busy cove is now watching. I was standing atop the 50hp Johnson OB yelling "You're bringing it to the boat" when my BIL finally realized the error of his ways and stopped reeling, allowing the bait to sink to the bottom. The snake coiled up right over the top of the bait and sat there. It finally tired and moved on and we went about our way while everyone laughed at us.


----------



## Bankshot

14th birthday, first time in a plane, sunrise approach to matagorda penninsula, cousin's cessna 150, temperature inversion at beach, stall, pancake in, cartwheel, end up upside down, plane totaled, nobody hurt, stranded, went wade fishing while waiting for rescue, caught some fish, waved down a passing 172, they landed and looted our plane before we could run up, they even took the igloo with beer and water. Super cub landed with honorable people and radioed Palacious for a rescue plane and call my mom to come down from houston to get us. She was ******. Have since flown down there at least a dozen times with my cousin in his then new 180. Ithink about this everyday and still remember my first thought as I was dangling by my seat belt "is it always like this?


----------



## Mark454

Wow Psycho, it sounds like you had some good times in your life, lol. Keep it up.


----------



## Flippin' Crazee

14 years old, heading back in from Buccaneer Rigs area and the boat breaks down. Dad tells my brother to throw the anchor, brother throws anchor and anchor rope not tied off to the cleat....scary day and night adrift.


----------



## djsaenz20

Memorial Day weekend (non-stop rain):

had the boat tied up to my parents boat lift @ Bayou Vista. Little did i realize my boat was sitting in the water directly below the roof where all the rain water would run off. Came out the next morning to see about 1" of dry transom between the water in the boat & open water...


----------



## CentexPW

2003 , missed the last channel marker pipe going into Cedar Bayou at nite after picking up son at boatramp. Ran aground and had to wade chest deep water to get to camp. Creepy at night. We could see everyone at camp from a distance just got disoriented. Got the boat out a couple days later.


----------



## seabo

The 12lb upper star leader trout..


----------



## cap'n saltgrass

Me and 4 buddies fishing at night on a sand bar near San Luis pass about 200 yards from another boat, who, unbeknownst to us, were some friends of ours. One of them belly crawled mostly submerged from their boat to within 10 feet of ours and exploded from the water with a very loud yell...all 5 of us left the boat on the opposite side and ran/waded a few yards before we realized what had "got us"....if it had been "The Thing", I'm not sure where we were going to go


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider

We had the boat tied up at our dock after a day of fishing. We always kept the live well circulating and let it overflow. What we didn't realize was that the new live well pump that was just installed was a more powerful one and the overflow couldn't keep up with the output. At the time we didn't have a float switch on the bilge either. Walked outside to check the green lights at about 11 PM and the boat was listing to one side and about to go completely under. Got into the water immediately and tried to maneuver the boat to the trailer at the adjacent ramp. It took us until 3 AM to get it back on the trailer. The entire electrical system was fried, the boat was out of commission for 3 months and was never the same after. Just sold it, so now its someone else's problem!!


----------



## bjones2571

cap'n saltgrass said:


> Me and 4 buddies fishing at night on a sand bar near San Luis pass about 200 yards from another boat, who, unbeknownst to us, were some friends of ours. One of them belly crawled mostly submerged from their boat to within 10 feet of ours and exploded from the water with a very loud yell...all 5 of us left the boat on the opposite side and ran/waded a few yards before we realized what had "got us"....if it had been "The Thing", I'm not sure where we were going to go


That's hilarious.


----------



## TxLiteBeer

*Bad start but good ending*

my brother had just gotten a 12' v bottom, and 15hp motor and we were scheduled to get a 6am start on a Saturday in the 1980's. So, I get a call about 4am, and figuring it was him cancelling but he said he had gotten called into work and had been up all night, and if we were gonna go, lets go now. So I get up, throw my stuff in the truck and haul a** to his place. He looks real tired so I tell him I will drive, we get the boat hooked up, and double check to make sure we have everything and hit the road, heading down I-45. He crashes right away, and I am trying to pay attention so I don't wreck his El Camino or new boat, hadn't gotten far, maybe around clear lake blvd when i notice sparks coming from behind the boat, and i am trying to remember if he had chains back there or not, can tell it wasn't coming from the tires, so watched it a short time, and figured i better pull over and check it. He wakes up as i hit the freeway shoulder, and asks whats wrong and i tell him. I am first out of to check it, and i see that the trolling battery with side posts has slid up next to his 6 gallon metal gas tank, and the tank is glowing red where the posts are hitting it. I step back to gather my thoughts, about the time he walks up and sees it. We both step back a few feet and are talking over what the hell we are gonna do about this potential disaster before it blows up. We grab the paddle, and wedge it slowly between the posts and actually manage to get them separated without any sloshing of the gas against the red hot metal, poor my coffee on the glowing spots, and open the vent on the gas tank and we wait until the situation seems safe again. So, we take off, he falls asleep again and i hadn't gotten another 10 miles before feeling we had a flat, and again pull over on the frwy shoulder, get out (he doesn't even wake up), and look and sure enough the trailer had a flat. I look on the trailer, and in the bed of the el camino and don't see a spare, so wake him up and ask him where it is, when he says "****, i don't have one", its like 5:20am. We get the flat off the trailer, unhook the boat, and he says i will be back. I am left to sit in the boat on the shoulder, and of course every other guy heading south at this time of the morning, had to yell words of encouragement to me, "hey buddy, catching any", "try a popping cork", "Fish on", "its a little shallow there" and this went on.... well its about 5:40am and i am getting a little tired of the comments, and knowing its gonna be awhile, i arrange the life vests on the boat floor, get comfortable, and figure i would have a beer while i wait for him. He gets back about 9:30, and i have managed to finish the 12 pack, already have a nice sunburn, and am really not much help getting the repaired tire back on the trailer, and he sure doesn't want me to drive anymore. He asks, "we still going fishing", and i slur "**** right"! we take off, put in a Louis, head under the trellis, and get to our spot about 10:30.... I am still getting over things, and he commented that a beer should would be nice but cant seem to find one in the cooler, and i just growl at him. Well, about 11am, the trout start biting and bring home a cooler full (before limits) of nice 20-24 inch trout. Its always an adventure fishing w/ my bro and i might throw up another story or 12 soon. Remember, when you see that guy sitting in the boat, broken down, to give him a break! :headknock


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

TxLite Beer... Thank you... Sorry but I am still laughing.. That is a killer story !!


----------



## smokinguntoo

TxLiteBeer: You get it!!! That is the true spirit of "Bay things. . .". I smiled all of the way through a story well told. Don't keep us hangin' too long for the next one.

SG2


----------



## pocjetty

Unloading the boat, parking the trailer, and walking back to discover that your son only put one of the plugs into your aluminum boat, and stuff is already floating - and he never noticed a thing.

Backing into the ramp, getting out to push the boat off the trailer, and noticing that your truck is still moving backwards. Jumping back in to put your foot down on the emergency brake, and finding that you had already set it - just like ever time you launch. Noticing that the truck is STILL moving backwards. Yes, you're in park. Realizing that during the extreme high tides, the ramp got overgrown with algae, and your truck and trailer are sliding slowly to the water.

Floundering on a 30-degree night, leaning out to gig a big flounder, and having your buddy step off the box you're both standing on at the same time. Box slides out from under you, and you do a gymnast flip into water cold enough to make you turn blue, while wearing a set of heavy coveralls. And your buddy is laughing so hard, he can't hold a hand out to help you back into the boat. Putting on the few dry clothes you have in the boat, and putting neoprene gloves on your feet, because you don't have dry boots.

Back before we had air motors, we polled our flounder boat. Polling around a big grass point, and realizing that there was a boat on the other side, in the dark, cleaning illegal fish. And hearing him jack a shell into a gun.

Wading up to unload a trot-line in Powderhorn Lake (long ago) and finding about a 6-foot rattlesnake snagged on one of the hooks.

Floundering with a lantern as a kid, and seeing the biggest flounder you've ever laid eyes on, parked right next to a really big stingray. Do you gig the flounder and take a chance with the stingray? Or do you try to poke at the ray, and take a chance of losing a monster flounder? (Remember how short walking gigs are.)

Fishing with an idiot friend with an old tiller-style engine. The tiller handle broke, and he improvised the handle of a net in its place. Going full tilt, the handle came un-wound, and the motor snapped all the way to one side instantly. One second I was sitting in front of the console, and an eye-blink later I was in waist deep water, hurting like hell, with stuff floating all around me, and the boat about to run me over... again, and again, and again. I had cracked the windshield off with my ribs and flown out of the boat, but had absolutely no memory of it, it happened so fast. I was just suddenly in a different place, and wet. You don't want to dive under the boat, and take a chance on getting pureed. And it's a lot harder to grab a looping boat than you might imagine. And once again my friend, who had flown clear, is laughing too hard to help.


----------



## barronj

Recently, we'd pulled up to about 100 yards off the shoreline, I slip the anchor in the water, tie it off, and we start our wade. We've been fishing for 30 minutes when I hear "the boat's moving!". I turn around and see the boat being blown towards the bay. I start wading out to it, getting deeper and deeper, rod held high, but oceantek boots and wade belt aren't allowing me to do anything close to swimming, which is what I need to be doing. The anchor has finally caught (boat swung around 25 degrees and stopped) but I'm in water over my shoulders and I'm still 50 yards from the boat, minimum. It was me, a woman and her boyfriend. She is a triathlete, so she swims for the boat. I'm doing a one legged hop against a wind blown current and that current is no longer lapping at the backside of my head, it's now hitting me in the face, working against me, as I've turned around to get back in to shallow water... she made it to the boat easily, except to almost get hit by a boater who'd motored over, seeing the distress unfold, but not seeing her head in the water. She brought the boat back, I had made it back to chest deep water, but we were 'over' the slow bite and the unplanned diversion, so we called it a day. Next time I slip the anchor over, I'm making sure it's set.


----------



## redfish bayrat

Coastal_RedRaider said:


> We had the boat tied up at our dock after a day of fishing. We always kept the live well circulating and let it overflow. What we didn't realize was that the new live well pump that was just installed was a more powerful one and the overflow couldn't keep up with the output. At the time we didn't have a float switch on the bilge either. Walked outside to check the green lights at about 11 PM and the boat was listing to one side and about to go completely under. Got into the water immediately and tried to maneuver the boat to the trailer at the adjacent ramp. It took us until 3 AM to get it back on the trailer. The entire electrical system was fried, the boat was out of commission for 3 months and was never the same after. Just sold it, so now its someone else's problem!!


information like this is what makes me very leery of buying a boat in the classifieds of this site. I'll keep patching and repairing my 31 year old skiff and 15 year old jon boat.


----------



## pocjetty

barronj said:


> Recently, we'd pulled up to about 100 yards off the shoreline, I slip the anchor in the water, tie it off, and we start our wade. We've been fishing for 30 minutes when I hear "the boat's moving!". I turn around and see the boat being blown towards the bay. I start wading out to it, getting deeper and deeper, rod held high, but oceantek boots and wade belt aren't allowing me to do anything close to swimming, which is what I need to be doing. The anchor has finally caught (boat swung around 25 degrees and stopped) but I'm in water over my shoulders and I'm still 50 yards from the boat, minimum. It was me, a woman and her boyfriend. She is a triathlete, so she swims for the boat. I'm doing a one legged hop against a wind blown current and that current is no longer lapping at the backside of my head, it's now hitting me in the face, working against me, as I've turned around to get back in to shallow water... she made it to the boat easily, except to almost get hit by a boater who'd motored over, seeing the distress unfold, but not seeing her head in the water. She brought the boat back, I had made it back to chest deep water, but we were 'over' the slow bite and the unplanned diversion, so we called it a day. Next time I slip the anchor over, I'm making sure it's set.


Heh... we were wading in front of Fence Lake last year, and a bunch of kids on a catamaran sailboat passed right in front of us, hooting and laughing. They pulled up to the shoreline a little ways down and several of them got off and were walking down the "beach". Not long after that, the sailboat comes back past us. It's heeled over and flying. And I looked real hard - it was empty. Sure enough, the kids are running down the shoreline and screaming. Some guys on the other side of them got one of the kids in their boat, and chased it down. But that boat had gone a long, long ways before they caught up with it.


----------



## shallowminded14

GDO said:


> He must be a T-Sip...lol


 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishFinder

Jumped of the boat with a buddy for a midnight wade at SLP throwing top water with lots of sargassum floating around! See I wake coming and I'm thinking he snagged some weed! About 10 feet away, I say hey bud you snagged some weed huh fishing a few feet apart! He says nope and about that time I'm just about to pull my lure out of the water to recast again when a 5 foot blacktip blows up in my face in about a foot of water tail whipping me! After he was done laughing at me he said hey bro I'm impressed! I asked why and he said because you did not sh..your pants. I said how do you know I didn't....:smile:


----------



## dkeeton1

I too have done the no plug In the boat thing........ Only took once for me to learn that lesson.....

But let me tell you about the time I caught a 200 lb nostril fish!

Out fishing with a friend and we are tearing up trout! Pitching croakers on a grass covered shore and bringing in trout as fast as we can reel! 
We are both hooked up on nice 20 plus inch fish..... I net mine and and lay it in the floor of the and turn around to net my buddies fish. Land his and place it on ice..... When I go to pick mine up off the floor of the boat it is flopping like crazy so I grab the leader and lift the fish to vertical so I can grab it. 
Did I say it flopping like crazy? About the time my hand nears the 24 inch fish the hook comes flying out under great tension and up into my right nostril and come out through the front of my nose past the barb! Once I uncross my eyes...... I have my friend slowly and gently cut the leader. 
No mirror on the boat so the only way to see how bad it is is to take a couple of cell pics. We are two fish short of a limit my friend is freaking out a bit but we go ahead and get the last two fish in the box. 
Now my friend can't drive the boat, back the trailer in, load the boat or haul the trailer. 
We get to my doctors office planning on getting my tetanus shot record and going to the ER but my doc says he can fix it. He is in his sixties and each time he tries to cut the hook he pulls on it! 
Finally shut the doc down and go to the ER. They cut the hook and back it out. Here comes the blood (none up to this point). Now







































































the doc says he is going to "irrigate" the wound. I'm thinking he is going to shoot some saline inside my nostril. Oh no...... He holds my head down and forces the saline through the hole out the inside of my nose! Worse pain yet! I'm *****ing out the doc for not giving a better warning of what he was gonna do to me! I get lectured about cleaning the wound and taking all the antibiotic prescription because the nose is basically just cartilage and an infection could cause you to lose your entire nose!
So off we go to pharmacy to get some antibiotics. There is an old guy in front me in line to turn in the script........ He turns around and he has no nose!!!! Just a flat bandage across where his nose should be. I have to ask him what happened ..... He replied skin cancer and I feel great relief and really bad at the same time! 
So we go clean the fish and wash the boat...... And the best part was getting fussed at for being late to the follow up appt with my doc the next day......... Was back out catching another limit of trout! 
And as always ....... If there ain't a picture...... It didn't happen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It

Man I have read all 87 pages. Best new catch phrase for me..."scream snoring." LOL!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DLang_TexasSlam

Reeling in a trophy bass and having it get stuck on a log within walking distance of you. Then you walk out into the water only to find out a minute later that there are alligators.If you have ever tried to fight off an alligator with a lews speed stick, it doesnt work too well.


----------



## srmohr

hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


Now thats funny


----------



## x101airborne

Little Mary's Cut two years ago. Heading out from POC on Friday evening to do some green lighting in the ship channel in my Dad's Flats Cat. Last words he said to me leaving was "Don't wreck my Baby". Wife and I come around the corner and hugging the side of the channel since I was in a shallow water boat, here comes a big deep v hauling tail going to pass me on the right side. The nose of that boat was so high, I couldn't see a driver even from a distance. They had to be doing 35 or more. I see they cant see me and I go from a 20 mph (the boat is set for hole shot, not top end and only does 28 on WOT) to reverse trying to give them more room. They come on my right within 100 feet and cut across my front, driving the side of their boat into the nose of mine. All I heard was beer bottles clanking around the cabin and after I open my eyes again, I see the passenger fall backwards out of his seat. They stop about 100 yards behind me and start to back up and cuss ME for hitting THEM. 2500 damage to my boat, coast guard wont do anything because no injuries, Game Warden wont even come to the dock, County sheriff showed up and told me "not my problem". My policies on close engagements have changed. Public notice. Another fisherman radioed it in when he witnessed it and still no coast guard action. 



My mother is a scrounger and loves finding barnacle crusted stuff in the bay. Coming in one night with my dad and her floundering, she grabs a net and goes to pick up what she thinks is a loose crab pot float. It was a coiled up 4 foot rattler floating his way across Keller Bay. Mom is screaming and running around the boat with an oar trying to kill the rattler, Dad is telling her to move so he can shoot it (yes, in the boat) and I am bobbing and weaving cause I don't know where the next hit is going to come from. 



February about 10 years ago, colder than a (insert your favorite saying here) Keller Bay again Mom, Dad and I are floundering. Right at daylight on our last run, I am on shore side and spot a HUGE flounder on the edge of the water. I lean against the rail a little harder and lunge the gig at the fish from the very end. The railing breaks and leans over. I fall face first into the mud and broken shell. The broken railing grabs my feet and drags me along with the boat while I am holding onto the gig. I finally get my feet off the boat and stand up to find a 25 inch flounder on my gig and the boat about 200 or so feet down the way. In the morning light, my Dad and Mom saw me stand up like a Bantha Raider from Star Wars holding the gig over my head and howling. 



I have a bunch of stories, but can only type 2 words a minute and my screen is getting over run by white out.


----------



## SeanSFA

When wading with your Brother-in-law at bird island in Matagorda, when you hear a, "something bit me"......just to turn around and see him lift his left and see a perfect arch of blood pulsating from his ankle. After carrying him to the boat and a hour drive to the hospital.... needless to say--I wear sting ray boots now


----------



## BlueDawg

This thread is awesome. And I thought I was the only one. 

Tampa Florida 1998 my buddy gets a new boat. Never owned a boat and he has a lot of money. I told him to go with us on our boat this time and couple more times and I could show him a few things. Not this guy he has it under control. We head out in separate boats and different ways. About 11 am he calls me on the radio and tells me his boat will not get on plain. I quote what Dude said â€œI paid $65,000 for a boat and the first time out it breaksâ€. I told him we would be over there in about an hour. We pulled up and I asked him to try to get up and sure enough he could not get up. He shut it down and quickly yelled to him to pull his anchor up and he should be fine. We immediately drove off. He also anchored off the stern. 

Same dude 2 months later we are making a long offshore run about 45 miles we leave at 3:30 and dude cracks open a beer. I told him to pace himself as it is August and will be extremely hot starting around 10:30. Man was he partying and I am thinking this is it for me and Dude going fishing. Well Dude is puking off the stern of the boat by noon. He is begging me to go in or call the coast guard to come pick him up. I told him the other 4 guys are fishing and he is going to have to hang in there. Well one of my best friends had enough of Dude before we left the dock so when Dude pulls out his Black Amex (I guess it is some special type of card)and says call a helicopter to come get me I have a (something card?) My buddies turns and say money aint gonna get you out of this Dude unless you think you can surf back on your Amex card.


----------



## BlueDawg

Just finished the thread great stuff. Another one from me that I have to say not too proud of be here it goes. 

2004 My brother in law and I were looking for some property to buy in East Texas. We spent a great deal of time looking for land to buy before we pulled the trigger. We finally did in 2012. 

To set the stage there is not a lot of things in this world that scare me but I do have one real bad phobia Snakes! Don't like them and the sight of them can paralyze me. Well we were looking at this 400 acre track of land mostly by 4 wheeler but would get out and walk. We came to a creek with grass that was knee high on each of the banks. I decided to jump across the creek and take a look on the other side. As I jumped and while in mid air my BIL yells snake! I woke up on the other side of the creek with my BIL standing over me while laying face down on the creek bank. Yes I fainted in mid air.


----------



## lapesca67

Wading SLP at night and having a school of jacks blow up on the flat herding mullet. Got hit with multiple body shots from the fleeing mullet and took a jack to the shin...thought it broke my leg for a minute.

Launched in the skiff in the surf on west beach to chase reds that were blowing up on bait in late summer. Got so excited that we dumped the boat close to the water, pulled up, jumped out and pushed the boat to take off. Got past the first gut and my buddy said, "Uh, where is your truck going?". I not only forgot to put it in park, I had left the engine running and it found some tracks and was taking a slow cruise down the beach all by itself.


----------



## jebber

Awesome thread!!!!

Lake Mead many years ago, using frozen anchovies for the stripers. Me & buddy drinking & nite fishing. Baiting hooks with the nasty, half frozen anchovies. My buddy takes a sip of his adult beverage, finishes his KFC and licks his fingers clean of chicken and slimy anchovie bait. almost turned green.

The first time EVER I took my wife out in a boat - I forgot to undo the transom straps and tried to sink it at the launch. She still doesn't trust me....


----------



## gaftop

Back in the early 90â€™s, I was fishing for flounder around 3am on a VERY windy and foggy night on the Station Street Pier in Port A. There was only one other fisherman out on the pier that night. A massive tanker suddenly appears out of the dense fog, and is right next the pier. The tanker is being blown off course sideways towards the pier. There were some deckhands bending down over the side railings of the ship with flashlights looking around and down the side of the boat. I start to walk over towards the approaching ship; to check it out. The deckhands up on the ship notice me down on the pier and freak out. They start screaming and waving madly at me to â€œGet off the pierâ€! I turn and run backs towards the beginning of the pier and the ship slams into the pier and scraps down the entire side of the ship. Pier T-head severely damaged. 


Several years ago, surf fishing at daybreak. I am off to a great start with live shrimp and the sun is not even up yet. Perfect! Wade out past 2nd sandbar. Grab my first live shrimp out of bait bucket and start to bait hook. A wave slams me from behind and I somehow drop my best rod and reel into the water. No problemâ€¦ it canâ€™t go far. Search around and it has completely vanished. Stomp back to the beach and get backup Rod and Reel out of SUV. Rig up a leader. As I turn to return to the surf, I slam the rod into 2 pieces with the lift gate. Take a quick break to cool down and check phone and stuff. Get out backup Rod and Reel (#3) only to find the Reel is completely frozen up! I take the working Reel (#2) and put it on working Rod (#3). String up line and tie on new leader. Finally ready to go now!... Discover the bait bucket (with aerator hose running and stuck in the flap) has fallen over in the sand and all the water has drained out. All but a couple of my live shrimp are now dead. My perfect morning kind of deteriorated. 


Some guy at Goose Island jumps off the pier in the middle of the night to grab a huge black drum they had caught. The only problem was the guy jumped right next to the pier pylon and completely shredded his leg on a cluster of oyster shells.


I was foundering at San Luis Pass with strong current in the middle of the night. Come upon a friendly group of guys night fishing by the bridge and all drunker than Cooter Brown. One of the drunkest guys is yaking out baits in a tiny kayak in the dark. The guy has no lights and no PFD!!


----------



## Marker 54 Lures

thundertrout said:


> i dont see how there could be any more.i think you got all
> bases covered.


finding that dead head you never knew about .. since the tide is usually not this low..

then wondering why you deiced to install the smallest bilge pump possible


----------



## jampen

Hitting the brakes at a red light and seeing your boat and trailer pass you on the left side and continue on through the intersection...my dad abt 1975


----------



## Doppler

This one is hilarious - I know a few people that would do this. I also know a few that wouldn't buy or pump the gas...don't fish with them too much.



hoosierplugger said:


> One more.....
> 
> Comin' out of Buckee's with a hot sausage biscuit in your hand only to find your buddy has just put 7 gallons of gas into one of your rod holders.


----------



## Tburford87

Had a new-to-me bay boat out near marker 37, my maiden voyage in a bay boat with my wife. After getting the outboard "running right" a few weeks prior, we idled out to the cut and hammered down. Outboard bogged after getting on plane, never started again that day:headknock...infuriating..but luckily I have the 24v trolling motor with fresh, hot batteries to pull us to safety. 
Drop it in, turn it on, power up to full throttle, bow into the current, all is good....until the rusted mounting bolts shear and the entire unit is dangling by the power wire in the water....:headknock:headknock:headknock

fortunately I was able to pull it back in the boat and hold it to get to safety. :cheers::walkingsm live and learn


----------



## huntfish2011

Tburford87 said:


> Had a new-to-me bay boat out near marker 37, my maiden voyage in a bay boat with my wife. After getting the outboard "running right" a few weeks prior, we idled out to the cut and hammered down. Outboard bogged after getting on plane, never started again that day:headknock...infuriating..but luckily I have the 24v trolling motor with fresh, hot batteries to pull us to safety.
> Drop it in, turn it on, power up to full throttle, bow into the current, all is good....until the rusted mounting bolts shear and the entire unit is dangling by the power wire in the water....:headknock:headknock:headknock
> 
> fortunately I was able to pull it back in the boat and hold it to get to safety. :cheers::walkingsm live and learn


I think I watched this from Snoopy's. Was this last month?


----------



## Tburford87

huntfish2011 said:


> I think I watched this from Snoopy's. Was this last month?


Haha no, this was back in 2015, in my first bay boat, on the north side of the causeway...

Would've loved to have been a spectator when it happened, though


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

back in 1998, first time wade fishing an area in Freeport with my dad, wearing only neoprene wading boots and shorts. While chasing a small school of reds i tripped and fell on top of an unknown shell pad. Felt burning sensation, lifted leg out of water to a 4" gash and blood everywhere. Balanced on one foot holding the cut out of the water long enough for dad to get the boat and come pick me up. Was the first weekend of summer break.



Unloaded the boat at Caney Creek Marina, jumped out of the boat to go help dad grab the rods out of the truck. Walk back to the boat halfway under water....someone forgot to put the plugs in. Fired up the motor and got it moving fast enough to drain the water out in a few minutes. 



Back when i was a kid (8-9 YO), my dad and i were wade fishing the south shoreline of East Matty one evening, sun starting to go down we walk back to the boat. My dad turns the key and nothing happens, after 5-10 minutes of panic thinking we were spending the night out there, we are able to flag down a boater heading home. He stops and asks my dad to show him what its doing, looking at the key he notices the safety lanyard is disconnected from the controls, plug it in and the motor fires right up.... 



First time i took the wife flounder gigging, had decent success with 3-4 nice flatties stabbed. On our way back to the ramp, my wife randomly starts screaming. Apparently she dozed off and a mullet jumped over the side of the boat and into her lap... i'm dying laughing and getting cussed at


----------



## Moochy

How about running across Night Hawk at 40+mph, with the wife taking a siesta on the seat in front of the center console, only to see a horse mullet leap out of the water directly in front of the nose of the boat at head level with her. If the trolling motor would've been 2" lower she would've been eating fish for lunch and my a** for desert.


----------



## sonnyt premier-yamaha

Waiting for you buddy's to come by and pick up to go on a all day fishing trip and you get a phone call to meet them at certain part of a farm road when I ask why your buddy's tell you don't worry just bring all the Beer you got so you get their and see the truck on the road the trailer upside down in a corn field and down 20' away the 22 Pathfinder on it side in a corn field 1" from a telephone pole after all said and done we loaded her back up and went fishing and caught fish!


----------



## JimD

Caught in the fog just at daylight going from the Rainbow bidge and Neches river into Sabine Lake and having your gps quit with multiple tug boats and barges working on both sides of the entrance of the River and the Sabine-Neches channel. Fun to see the barges drift in and out of the fog.


----------



## lapesca67

Stopping to get your wife a drink while running through a cove and having a 4' rattlesnake pop over the transom (West Bay, starvation cove)

Night wading with your buddies and a freak storm pops up out of no where, wind is howling and you see your boat drifting by in your headlights headed to Chocolate (San Luis Pass, 1993)

My fishing partner and I are trying to get 3 hours of fishing the surf out of a 14' skiff in before my mom has surgery at noon, there are lots of trout, something busts as he is in mid cast and he changes his stroke.....the rebel jumping minnow plants both hooks in my tricep, the first straightened when it hit the bone in my elbow...so, I am in the ER getting hooks cut out of my arm while my mom is prepping for surgery upstairs (John Sealy Hospital, late 80's)

Headed to the pass to fish with the same guy mentioned above in high school....water was trashed, so we headed back to Galveston. Met two cute girls at the convenience store in Jamaica Beach. Hung out with them until 9 at night. Get to my house and there are two sheriff's deputies there, mom is an emotional wreck...thought we had drowned and had the sheriff and coasties looking for us (Galveston, late 80's)

Night wading the pass and the mullet are thick. A school of big reds flies up on the flat and what seemed like thousands of mullet are grey hounding straight for us....got hit by an untold number of fleeing mullet and the chest and had two reds run into my shins (San Luis Pass, early 2000's)

Wading the surf and catching a bunch of trout. Something big swims close enough to me to feel the pressure wave of water it is pushing. I start looking around and a 7' to 8' hammerhead comes half way out of the water and attacks my stringer.....goes ape s**t and starts circling me while having a late breakfast (Galveston east end, late 90's)


----------



## njtallman

*My Stupid*

Going under the bridge by Red Dot pier in low light and not seeing you 9' fly rod was in the tube behind you. Roy's sports shop was happy to see me the next day.


----------



## dk2429

Trusting your GPS to take you through Mud Cut for the first time and being stuck out there waiting for an airboat at 10 o clock at night.


----------



## Toby_Corgi

After I started reading this thread a while ago, I realized there was a wealth of wisdom to be gained from the misfortunes of others (as well of plenty of good entertainment). As a result, I went back to the beginning and categorized each of the stories to come up with a list of the most common things that make you go "Oh S**t!". I know I've learned a great deal that has me paying closer attention when I'm on the water. Hopefully others can do the same. So with that, here's the list starting with the most common:

Boat/motor breakdown
Wading encounter with shark, stingray, snake, gator, etc.
Boat run aground
Dangerous weather
Trailering problem including at boat ramp
Dangerous critter in boat including green shark, snake, etc.
Ship/barge wake caused dangerous situation
Fishing hook impaled a person
Failed to install boat drain plug
Boat sunk/capsized
Boat/motor hit underwater obstruction
Boat collision with above water structure
Man overboard
Forgot boat or vehicle keys
Boat adrift


----------



## Moondog94

After a long day of fishing my friend was exhausted and headed to the gas station to top off his boat with gas before heading home. He began to fill up the boat and then a work truck pulls up next to him and one of the guys says "Sir, where did you get that Diesel Mercury engine". My friend begins to respond with "What are you talking about *looks at diesel nozzle sticking out of his boat*.... HOLY S***". Baffin Bay 2013.

Nothing like pumping a gas boat full of diesel. :headknock

-Moondog


----------



## dk2429

Moondog94 said:


> After a long day of fishing my friend was exhausted and headed to the gas station to top off his boat with gas before heading home. He began to fill up the boat and then a work truck pulls up next to him and one of the guys says "Sir, where did you get that Diesel Mercury engine". My friend begins to respond with "What are you talking about *looks at diesel nozzle sticking out of his boat*.... HOLY S***". Baffin Bay 2013.
> 
> Nothing like pumping a gas boat full of diesel. :headknock
> 
> -Moondog


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dk2429

How about having your yellow lab with you on the boat hauling about 55-60mph, and him walking right next to the kill switch and yanking the lanyard out.... Oh ****! Could have sworn the Merc threw a rod or something.. I was trying to figure out what the deal was for a solid 3-4 mins until I realized the kill lanyard hanging on his collar........

Another one I actually posted about a while back....:

Had the boat sitting in the driveway unhooked from the truck with a wooden block underneath the wheels. I was just minding my own business, getting rods rigged for a week's worth of bass fishing. All of a sudden, I feel a jolt. I then come to realize that me and the boat are currently rolling down the driveway..... I jumped out quickly, and used everything I had to hold the boat back. Look off to my left, and my lab is just calmly sitting in the yard gnawing on that block of wood I had under the wheels..

I'm telling you, that dog owes me some heart attacks.... He's always up to something when it comes to the boat...... I still catch him every now and then trying to yank that wood from underneath me. I think next time I'm going to set up a GoPro and try to reenact it.....


----------



## MayaWilson

How about letting your buddy drive your boat because he knows the area.


----------



## 348473

Backing boat off trailer solo and then see smoke pouring out of the cab of your truck.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

